# 150w HPS Club: Inspirational Resource



## MisterMicro (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you guys seen the shit going down on icmag.com for 150w hps set ups, I think its called, 150w club and resource guide, well godamnet, who am i kidding, i obviously ripped that shit off! hahaha. But for a great, great cause.

*This is the place to show your 150w hps setups*, and give detailed pictures and descriptions as far as what it takes to function, (Intake and Exaust cfm, temps, strains trying, method of growing, yeilds taken in, dimenssions, Ect ect..) I want to make this as magical as the site over on icmag. 

Ill try to post my Hps rubber maid 150wer grow box, and join this kick ass club by tonight. Thats right, it can be done. The bitch stays cooler now then when i had 5 cfls in her, 4 25wers and 1 45wer. 

Please be my guest and post away..


----------



## OregonMeds (Sep 5, 2008)

icmag has some awesome content. There is also a 250w club and if you're into cfl growing drBudGreengenes two main threads on there are amazing.


----------



## sakeser (Sep 6, 2008)

250 club? Can you send a link?


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright, hopefully this kicks this thread off...

Those are 120mm Thermaltake silent cat fans, i highly recomend them for stealth growing, they move a lot of air, and are very quiet. Temps inside are same as ambient. Im going to add one more themaltake to my exaust before i put this in use for max air circulation, and mount that bathroom fan inside to help also.


----------



## toast master (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey mr mic... just a thought i would pass along ... it looks like your using a standard mogul base lamp fixture .. all though most fixtures can handle 100 + watts make sure you dont have a plastic or lexan base .. they just cant handle the temps and may give it up when your not around.. heavy duty mogul bases are available at any hrdwre. store cheap ... .good luck


----------



## who curd eat just one (Sep 7, 2008)

toast master said:


> Hey mr mic... just a thought i would pass along ... it looks like your using a standard mogul base lamp fixture .. all though most fixtures can handle 100 + watts make sure you dont have a plastic or lexan base .. they just cant handle the temps and may give it up when your not around.. heavy duty mogul bases are available at any hrdwre. store cheap ... .good luck



nice advice.....keep the kiddies safe....


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah.. its some kind of really hard plastic.. and i made sure it had the right wattage ratting, it has a 250w rating. 

Lets see some more 150w setups damnet!!!!!


----------



## toast master (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey mr. dump that thing asap.... to many grows have been discovered for this verry reason.. i shit you not .... hid lamps produce more heat at the base and those bases a good for nothing hid.... good luck


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 8, 2008)

Really? Hmm well i guess i shouldnt risk it, ill switch to prcelain.



Bump, lets get this party started


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, i know u know my 150 setup MM, but here's the skinny for anyone else interested.

PC hideaway storage cupboard - dimensions (H)128.3, (W)74.8, (D)53cm. 
gutted it of the shelves etc, lined with reflective sheeting.. 
2 x 4" 12v fans for inlet with voltage adjuster so i can speed up/slow down the fans, fitted with home made filter from cooker extractor hood, running 24/7
Remote 150 hps ballast,150 son-t plus bulb, ceramic e40, dutch barn style reflector fixed to the roof of the cupboard,
4" bathroom extractor fan above the reflector to draw out the heat, and act as the exhaust, again homemade carbon filter on top...Not sure bout the CFM of the 4" fan.
I do also run a 65w Cfl in there just to even out the color spectrum a lil for the younger plants, seems to work out just fine too..
I only use organic soil and nutes as a rule, altho i am trying some tricks out using Dr hornbys big bud and bud blood, but thats in the other grow space...I dont like using synthetic nutes,but i thought i''d give it a whirl..
Temps are maintained around 73-77, 

The whole setup is run 12/12, so yes i do go 12/12 from seed in there too.
And generally end up with 3ft plants with 2oz plus per plant.

The lights will be on soon, and i'll get some pics of the setup and the current UK cheese x sour diesel that i'm waiting to chop.
Its getting cramped in there at the moment while i wait for the chiesel to finish.

This setup works great for me, i tend to do my experiments with my autos in there but i often grow regular strains in there too and theyre happy as hell.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 9, 2008)

ok here's some pix.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes ive heard of such things.

Love the pics, good call there. Very intresting method aswell, very profficiently done.
Seems you have something of a perpetuall thing going on. 

Ive heard that son agro bulb kicks ass, im going to need to get my hands one of those, ive read that the added blue improves trichome development as well as veg growth. 

Thanks for adding as well. I cant wait to try those strains you helped me with, the Skidow (Skunk #1 X WhitewidowXSour Widow), Bat (Hes refusing to give me the secret but i know its a potent indica cross) , And East cost Sour Deisel X LR2 cross that is, There all germing as of now, so well see how that goes. Im so stoked to work with these Insane genetics and get some reall results. I would of otherwise been working with some seeds from some down town brown (vahmets a lilttle).

How many cabs you got going there? Id love to see more 150w cabs.


----------



## cajun79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im just about to embark on my journey to supply my own bud with a cabinet and 150 hps.

Long may this thread live and thanks for the heads up on the club over at ICMAG.



btw Where can I check out this club, in which forum exactly having trouble locating it.


----------



## xxbxrxextxtxx (Sep 9, 2008)

i had to bring her into the sun cuz my camera wont take good pics under the hps. 7 weeks flowering. had a few ph problems but shes doin well


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 10, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Yes ive heard of such things.
> 
> Love the pics, good call there. Very intresting method aswell, very profficiently done.
> Seems you have something of a perpetuall thing going on.
> ...


 
xxbxrxextxtxx - *Atleast you got those probs fixed, soooo many people dont ask questions about probs, let alone try n sort them.*
*Looks like she'd have been REEEAALL nice if you hadnt had ph issues.. Good jod nonetheless *


**


----------



## xxbxrxextxtxx (Sep 10, 2008)

i have another in flowering it very unique to say the least


----------



## xxbxrxextxtxx (Sep 10, 2008)

heres some pics of my box 150 watt flood light that i made into a cool tube. a couple clfs and the small box is my veg chamber


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 10, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> xxbxrxextxtxx - *Atleast you got those probs fixed, soooo many people dont ask questions about probs, let alone try n sort them.*
> *Looks like she'd have been REEEAALL nice if you hadnt had ph issues.. Good jod nonetheless *
> 
> 
> **


Yeah, they make 160w son agro bulbs.. i only found one source, i forget the exact site, but you could just google it, and i know its on the fist page. 

Hey those beans are popin like mad!Dude im so fucking stoked. So far two ECSD have poped out there little white rockets, two bats, and one ECSD X SD! Dude aesome, fucking aesome. There loving the heat i think, it hasnt even been 24 hours. I was getting sick worring about the possibility they got nuked durring shipping, such a fucking releif.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 10, 2008)

xxbxrxextxtxx said:


> heres some pics of my box 150 watt flood light that i made into a cool tube. a couple clfs and the small box is my veg chamber


Love the pics, your setup looks familiar! you dont happen to live in hawaii?


----------



## xxbxrxextxtxx (Sep 10, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Love the pics, your setup looks familiar! you dont happen to live in hawaii?



nope Michigan born n raised


----------



## xxbxrxextxtxx (Sep 10, 2008)

would it be more efficient to have my set up the way it is cooltube/floodlight or should i make a hood like in faq and just have the heat vented out though one of the tubes i have? im open to any suggestions


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 10, 2008)

The most efficient way to use these low wat hpses is to mount them vertically, i dont know if if itd be more efficient, maby if you found one with a bigger opening than youve got on your hood


----------



## OregonMeds (Sep 10, 2008)

xxbxrxextxtxx said:


> heres some pics of my box 150 watt flood light that i made into a cool tube. a couple clfs and the small box is my veg chamber


Looks like you should do a little work getting those plants all as close to the light as possible. Raise the plants or drop the light lower. If that cooltube it working right you should be able to get the light within an inch or two of the tops of the plants. If the cooltube is blocking too much light and making the light footprint too small maybe you could fix that.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh and xxx, remember, glass filters out 10% of the lumens, so taking it out all together is the best bet. Also a cool tube should alow your light to spread out to more area as there isnt walls on it like your hood there.

Frosty- here we go HPS 160w Son Agro Universal - Hydroponic Equipment . com


----------



## JFK (Sep 10, 2008)

well i've been reading for a while now and started my own 150w grow cabinet and it's coming along nicely 

i'll fill in some details on my story i started this cabinet as a results of coming home to find 4 little seedlings growing in my bedroom window. turns out my wife had found some seeds in our bag and decided why not plant them. this surprised me since i thought she was mega against growing (it would end her career if she was charged with anything) well since she started it i started researching and found this site, after reading many others and learned alot. the faq was a huge discovery for me and answered all the questions i still had (mostly due to misinformation from other sites).

anyway heres is my setup:

12x24x60" candadian tire special for 38.99 (hehe i bought three  )
security light hps 150W (removed all the hardware except bare minimum including rewiring out light sensor and creating a remote ballast)
couple of 12Vfans (that i had laying around)

and I'll post some pictures later


----------



## drevil1981 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all-

First post, did a lot of reading and have a few questions. My buddy and I built a nice grow box that has inside dimensions of 3'1 high, 1'6 deep and 2'4 wide. It contains 1" reflective insulation and weather tight with a door a fan that brings in fresh air and an exhaust that takes air out into a HVAC duct with fabric softner to help dull the smell. I will be using the Aerogarden Deluxe. I am still to get extra lights, and an air pump with airstone. This will be my first grow and I want to do this right. My first question is Lights

I have a 160W Wonderlite is a wide spectrum light designed for orchids and other tropical plants that tend to perform poorly in standard home or office environments, Its unique spectral distribution has an excellent balance of blue, red and far-red wavelengths in the visible light spectrum (440, 660 and 740 nanometers)
---Is this a good light to use?
---And will I need other lights?

If I do need another light, I would prefer to get 2 of the same to put on both sides. I dont want to use lights that produce heat to the point of burning the plants...
---Is it better to have a HPS bulb or a full spectrum CFL?
---At which wattage would I need?
---Which are good brads to pick up at a home depot or so.

I have plenty other question but I am tkaing this one step at a time thanks


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 11, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Yeah, they make 160w son agro bulbs.. i only found one source, i forget the exact site, but you could just google it, and i know its on the fist page.
> 
> Hey those beans are popin like mad!Dude im so fucking stoked. So far two ECSD have poped out there little white rockets, two bats, and one ECSD X SD! Dude aesome, fucking aesome. There loving the heat i think, it hasnt even been 24 hours. I was getting sick worring about the possibility they got nuked durring shipping, such a fucking releif.


Cool...I told ya to trust me 
The ECSD's 'can' take upto a wk to pop, so a lil patience is best exercised with those... or maybe try scuffing them.

If you get males from the bat, use it for pollen, you wont regret it bro.

looks like we got one over on shipping dudes again...


----------



## OregonMeds (Sep 11, 2008)

Did you already buy the aerogarden? They're a waste of money and you can do better just growing in soil to start with a few cheap cfl's or one small HID. 
Look at this grow for the best example of high yielding small garden in a box:
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 11, 2008)

drevil1981 said:


> I have a 160W Wonderlite is a wide spectrum light designed for orchids and other tropical plants that tend to perform poorly in standard home or office environments, Its unique spectral distribution has an excellent balance of blue, red and far-red wavelengths in the visible light spectrum (440, 660 and 740 nanometers)
> ---Is this a good light to use?
> *Yes it'll work, but i have no experience with those lights so cant say whether they'd be worth the 49 bucks or if it might be worth heading to wally world or Hdpot and buying a bunch of 26w or higher CFLs.*
> ---And will I need other lights?
> ...


*Cool, i wish you good luck and hours of fun with your girls.. *
*also, Try using the Faq section, there's a hell of a lot of information there, and descriptions of most lights etc..*





*Isnt this the 150w hps club thread?*

*OOOoooh Jack's shown up....*
*Must mean the hijack is over.. lol.*








*Go steady*


----------



## drevil1981 (Sep 11, 2008)

cool bro, thanx for the info.

Do the HPS 150W get hot? 
Do I hold this light within an inch of them or will it cause to burn? I am hoping to install this at the 3' mark on the top of the box. Or will this cause my plant to grow towards it faster, I want to maintain the heights on these bad boys
Will I need a ceramic ballast for the HPS light?

About the CFL's should I be gunning for the 2700K instead of the 6500K since flowering is more important.

I see my light set up as 2 CFL's at 70 or 100W, one of each side. The aeroGarden deluxe light hood (3) and an HPS light, either above the aero garden hood or the back of the unit witht he wonderlite in front.

You think I might need more CFL's or 2 HPS to balance the lighting evenly?

Thanks again man


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 11, 2008)

drevil1981 said:


> Do the HPS 150W get hot?
> *Yes but not very hot...My temps in the pc hideaway are always around 75.*
> 
> Do I hold this light within an inch of them or will it cause to burn?
> ...


No problem hope thats helped a lil.


----------



## Hood420 (Sep 11, 2008)

i only have 1 plant and im useing a 150hps and 2 42watt cfls for her. the cfls and hanging beside her and hps over her of course and she seems to like it i hope i get a decent yeild off of her


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 11, 2008)

lets see some pix hood...


----------



## Hood420 (Sep 11, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> lets see some pix hood...


ill see what i can do. its kinda hard to get good pics of the setup with the lights on because its bright and it looks like just a yellow picture lol. but ill try


----------



## Hood420 (Sep 11, 2008)

so here is my ghetto setup. lol i know she porally can be a little bit closer to the hps and im working on that im gotta find something to raise the pot up i have some bricks outisde ill clean them off and use them but here it is lol first grow nothing special if i like it im gonna upgrade after this.


----------



## khujo (Sep 11, 2008)

sorry to chime in late here but ive read a couple posts about bases for HID lights. Just wanted to clear up that you NEED a pulse rated socket for an HID lamp. The ceramic ones you can buy at hardware stores are usually not pulse rated. Pulse rated means that the socket can handle the thousands of volts it takes to ignite the lamp. and ive never seen a mogul (meaning large) based socket in a hardware store. only medium without pulse rating. 

you may need to go to an electrical supplier to get the sockets (hydro stores have them too)

Even lamps as small as 150W require a pulse rated socket. the socket will be stamped with a "5Kv pulse rated' marking on the bottom or side. look for this stamp. cheap sockets work but you run an unnecessary risk. Electrical shorts at these kinds of voltages are lethal and can start fires.HID lights kill people. its not a myth. they have also caused fires that burn commercial/residential structures to the ground. this shit actually happens; and 99% of the time its because of human error regarding installation.


----------



## khujo (Sep 11, 2008)

HOOD 420

nice. its simple, very neat, and effective. looks like my fist closet grow! i had the same white wire shelf in my house in college. lol.

yer plant look healthy and happy too!


----------



## Hood420 (Sep 11, 2008)

khujo said:


> HOOD 420
> 
> nice. its simple, very neat, and effective. looks like my fist closet grow! i had the same white wire shelf in my house in college. lol.
> 
> yer plant look healthy and happy too!



hehe thanks man i like to keep things simple as it always seems to work better that way and yeah the plant seems to like the setup so im not gonna change anything maybe just put her a bit closer to the hps


----------



## xxbxrxextxtxx (Sep 11, 2008)

go ahead and drop that hps down to about 6 inches above your plant. mine used to look just like that. gettin it closer will make alot of difference


----------



## Hood420 (Sep 11, 2008)

xxbxrxextxtxx said:


> go ahead and drop that hps down to about 6 inches above your plant. mine used to look just like that. gettin it closer will make alot of difference


cool man im gonna try it and see what happens


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 11, 2008)

hmm. i dont know if your going to beleive this but just about all but two, like 9 or 10 of the ECSD have poped. all the bats, the skidows are just cracken, and the ESXSD are starten good too. all in less then 48 hours. When i say poped i mean tails like ---- this man, there going fucking mad! Jesus christ man. The only shity thing is that while lifting up the paper towel to check on them, i think i might have mixed up some of the strain, so your going to have to help me call the strains identity later on. Im going to be starting this grow tonight bithces, tonight. Mwahahahaha

yeah definatly going to be saving some pollen from the bat, and the skidow if they grow balls on me.


frostythesnowthug said:


> Cool...I told ya to trust me
> The ECSD's 'can' take upto a wk to pop, so a lil patience is best exercised with those... or maybe try scuffing them.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 11, 2008)

Dieng to see some engineering


JFK said:


> well i've been reading for a while now and started my own 150w grow cabinet and it's coming along nicely
> 
> i'll fill in some details on my story i started this cabinet as a results of coming home to find 4 little seedlings growing in my bedroom window. turns out my wife had found some seeds in our bag and decided why not plant them. this surprised me since i thought she was mega against growing (it would end her career if she was charged with anything) well since she started it i started researching and found this site, after reading many others and learned alot. the faq was a huge discovery for me and answered all the questions i still had (mostly due to misinformation from other sites).
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha good call man, you should be like the vice president of this club. Yeah, 150w hps only, plain and simple. Cfls are for pussies. Pussies get fucked. Your fucked. bing bang boom.

Alright give jack the go ahead...




frostythesnowthug said:


> *Cool, i wish you good luck and hours of fun with your girls.. *
> *also, Try using the Faq section, there's a hell of a lot of information there, and descriptions of most lights etc..*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 11, 2008)

Hood420 said:


> hehe thanks man i like to keep things simple as it always seems to work better that way and yeah the plant seems to like the setup so im not gonna change anything maybe just put her a bit closer to the hps


I second that a million times, its all about getting within that intensity for optimal results. Get your self a bif ass circulting fan if possible and just put that bitch right on your plant and get that light a inch away, closer the better.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 11, 2008)

Alright, all i have to start my beans for now is some shitty top soil. Which is shit i know. I do live on a lake though with lots of available sand. Would this be an alright alternative to perlite? how much do you think i should use? i was thinking about 1/4?


*150w clubers*, try to keep your grows updated so we can see the progress, and join you on your beautiful journey to harvest.


----------



## Shonuff504 (Sep 11, 2008)

What up ! Was passing threw and thought i would show off my 150 watt setup and my current grow, 1 kush plant and 3 bag seeds plants all grown 12/12 from seed. I also have 2 plants that i'm keeping in the cup from start to finish just to see what happens.


----------



## nunya binnis (Sep 11, 2008)

speaking of icmag... i registered a few months ago and my account still isn't activated. i can log in but i can't post anywhere. 


anyone else had this problem?


----------



## drevil1981 (Sep 11, 2008)

So I just keep the HPS 150 about 12" away from the plant at all times?

and get a HPS rated ballast, they have these at Home Depot as well?

and since I am gonna grow 3 plants, would getting lower than 150 be better or just stay with the 150, Im just worried about growth height, I plan on topping.

I might use 4 CFL's now after hearing you guys, maybe a high watt of 2,700 and a low watt of 6,500 on each side, IM also thinking of the 3 CFL's from the Aerogarden


----------



## OregonMeds (Sep 11, 2008)

nunya binnis said:


> speaking of icmag... i registered a few months ago and my account still isn't activated. i can log in but i can't post anywhere.
> 
> 
> anyone else had this problem?


Same here... Months... I guess they have enough members and don't want any more.


----------



## csd7025 (Sep 11, 2008)

its not an actual setup yet this is more like a ... pre-setup..

I will be using either a 150 Phillips t-son plus hps for the duration or i may start off with my 150w MH..not decided yet ..what do u think?

What kind of temps do you think i'll get? 










More info in my sig "2nd grow"

and of course i'll post the finished fridge grow cab in here when its done.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 12, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> hmm. i dont know if your going to beleive this but just about all but two, like 9 or 10 of the ECSD have poped. all the bats, the skidows are just cracken, and the ESXSD are starten good too. all in less then 48 hours. When i say poped i mean tails like ---- this man, there going fucking mad! Jesus christ man. The only shity thing is that while lifting up the paper towel to check on them, i think i might have mixed up some of the strain, so your going to have to help me call the strains identity later on. Im going to be starting this grow tonight bithces, tonight. Mwahahahaha
> 
> yeah definatly going to be saving some pollen from the bat, and the skidow if they grow balls on me.


*Cool..*imagines the sound of popcorn popping**
* I'm stoked, for you and that the beans got to ya in good health.*
*No probs with id'ing the strains - that'll be pretty easy.*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 12, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Haha good call man, you should be like the vice president of this club. Yeah, 150w hps only, plain and simple. Cfls are for pussies. Pussies get fucked. Your fucked. bing bang boom.
> 
> Alright give jack the go ahead...


*I aim to please *


*CFLs are ideal for total beginners at growing bud, they are a great way of growing a couple of plants to feed your habits, and the larger Wattage Daylight CFLs do supplement a 150w very well.*
*I guess i'm trying to say is that they have their place in growing, but wil perform if you go all out on the setup.*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 12, 2008)

drevil1981 said:


> So I just keep the HPS 150 about 12" away from the plant at all times?
> *If theyre tiny seedlings you'll prolly need to be 18" away, if they stretch a lil over night, just take it up 6", put your hand 'just' above your plants, and feel the heat off the HPS bulb, if its too hot for your hand, it'll fry your plants, so lower it down a couple of inches to a point where the heat is easily barable.*
> 
> and get a HPS rated ballast, they have these at Home Depot as well?
> ...


*Cool, CFLs could well be your way of growing but bro You'll need more than 4 CFLs to maintain a healthy vigorous plant, let alone 3 plants.*
*If you do decide to go with CFLs, if you look here ----->*
*https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/*
*You will find the CFL section of the site, with tons of dedicated CFL growers, some good advice, how to's etc. Theyll be able to help you out alot better*.



Go steady folks..


----------



## drevil1981 (Sep 12, 2008)

What about those 24" Sunblaster T5's, how good are those guys and do those need to be 1" away from the plant as well. or set back to 4-6"


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 12, 2008)

dont know about those never used them..


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright, ill hopefully get some pics up within the next 2-3 days. 

Frosty- So far 11 of 13 ECSD sprouted, All 4 BATS and all 3 Skidow. All are planted, and thriving. There all about an inch tall as of now, day 3. The ECSDXSD are either really slow or there fucked for some reason, they just dont want to crack. Which is a wee bit sad, as i was hopen to get a good taste of that SD, but i guess ill live. Just thought id keep you informed of your babies progress as thats the least i can do to repay you. 

I did a regretful move on my soil, i added some non sterilized sand from my lake front, as i am a brock ass mother right now, and it was all i had to lossen up the soil, and airate it. SO my QEUSTION for yall is, since i know bad shit grows in unsterile shit, do i have to worry about this? I definalty plan on transplating into some reall good soil very soon, as soon as i get some money from this job im starting today, i was wondering if i should rince all the soil off to bare root with my hose before transplanting? ANY ADVICE would be appreciated.


----------



## nunya binnis (Sep 15, 2008)

next time try some BTF or starsan in hot water and soak the sand and rinse thoroughly. or you could bake it for 10-15minutes at 350degrees. if you have a pressure cooker and a few mason jars you can sanitize the sand. 

for now i'd just add a little h202 to your water. that should kill of some of the baddies. but then again, nature knows best so unless there's some crazy shit going on, i'd just make sure your Ph is on point and keep on keepin on.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 15, 2008)

Aesome. Ya at I soacked the bucket of should of been sand in bleach for a day the fist time. But my straight room mate emptied it out like a nut, cause i think he was on to the cause. My beans turned to little plants in my germing set up, so i knew i needed to through them in some dirt and quick, so i quick grabed some sand, cause my roomie has a crazy schedule, i never know when he comes and goes.

any way, h202? and yeah ill look into the PH. Yeah, the plants, if healthy enough should fight off any shitty bugs right? i mean if i do anything whithin my power? i heard from another thread this Mychorozial shit should help fight bad bugs so ill use that as well.


----------



## nunya binnis (Sep 15, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Aesome. Ya at I soacked the bucket of should of been sand in bleach for a day the fist time. But my straight room mate emptied it out like a nut, cause i think he was on to the cause. My beans turned to little plants in my germing set up, so i knew i needed to through them in some dirt and quick, so i quick grabed some sand, cause my roomie has a crazy schedule, i never know when he comes and goes.
> 
> any way, h202? and yeah ill look into the PH. Yeah, the plants, if healthy enough should fight off any shitty bugs right? i mean if i do anything whithin my power? i heard from another thread this Mychorozial shit should help fight bad bugs so ill use that as well.


h2o2 is hydrogen peroxide. like a capful per gallon of water. helps oxygenate the roots and kills algae, which might be an issue from lake water. Mychorrizae should help as well. i did my first grow in miracle grow and nothing else, and it's pretty potent. 

keep in mind, it's god's plant, it'll adapt to it's environment pretty well.


----------



## pacman123 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been a fan of the ICMAG club ever since I first saw it! If we are going to plagarize, we'd better get some photo's up in here: My 150 cab. 2 lowryder #2/B.C. Mango crosses, about 25 days flower. 150w HPS from HTG supply, 150CFM pc fan extracting. I will add a smaller one to push air through eventually, but right now my highest temp it maybe 83 at the very top of the canopy. The therm mounted by the pots reads 74, so my next objective is to get a bigger clip on fan. There is a small desk fan at the bottom back of the cab now, blowing upward. It helps a little. Fox Farm Ocean Forest, no nutes during veg, veged only a couple weeks (they sprouted aug. 7th!) Veg'd under six daylight CFL's. Now they get weekly feeding Budswell organic liquid, molasses and humic acid. Today I squezzed one of the buds and the smell was AMAZING! Like tart, sweet citrus! OKAY, enough already, here's the pics, sorry they aren't clearer! First pic is the rubbermaid box I started with. Second is the new cab. Enjoy!


----------



## pacman123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cm'on people, I know there are other 150 watters?!


----------



## Cowboyz (Sep 16, 2008)

150watt hopeful, cant wait to start mine up when i can. 

Nice setup pacman, I wanna do about 3 plants at same time inside a nice stealthy cab. Keep updating your grow if ya dont mind^^


----------



## nunya binnis (Sep 16, 2008)

on the 150W note... what's a good distance from the canopy without burning? i haven't played with any hps, so i'm clueless.


----------



## jonezin (Sep 16, 2008)

nunya binnis said:


> speaking of icmag... i registered a few months ago and my account still isn't activated. i can log in but i can't post anywhere.
> 
> 
> anyone else had this problem?



Same thing here. I've emailed them a couple times asking them to activate my account but they haven't.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 17, 2008)

pacman123 said:


> I've been a fan of the ICMAG club ever since I first saw it! If we are going to plagarize, we'd better get some photo's up in here: My 150 cab. 2 lowryder #2/B.C. Mango crosses, about 25 days flower. 150w HPS from HTG supply, 150CFM pc fan extracting. I will add a smaller one to push air through eventually, but right now my highest temp it maybe 83 at the very top of the canopy. The therm mounted by the pots reads 74, so my next objective is to get a bigger clip on fan. There is a small desk fan at the bottom back of the cab now, blowing upward. It helps a little. Fox Farm Ocean Forest, no nutes during veg, veged only a couple weeks (they sprouted aug. 7th!) Veg'd under six daylight CFL's. Now they get weekly feeding Budswell organic liquid, molasses and humic acid. Today I squezzed one of the buds and the smell was AMAZING! Like tart, sweet citrus! OKAY, enough already, here's the pics, sorry they aren't clearer! First pic is the rubbermaid box I started with. Second is the new cab. Enjoy!


 

Right on, sick little scorg. Love the pics as usuall, Just what this thread needs. Shit ive never heard of a 150cfm computer fan, is it straight out of a modem from the 80's? haha. but anyway, great work so far, and it looks it will pay off nicely. Are you going 12/12?

Hey got an extra thermaltake silent cat fan if interested?


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 17, 2008)

Thermaltake Silent CAT 120mm Case Fan - White A2329 at TigerDirect.com


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 17, 2008)

Heres my grow journal for GP
***150w HPS Verticle grow*** Staring: ECSDXLR2 - Skidow - BAT


----------



## Kludge (Sep 17, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> The whole setup is run 12/12, so yes i do go 12/12 from seed in there too.And generally end up with 3ft plants with 2oz plus per plant.


Wow, that's impressive as hell for a little 150W!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Kludge..
Its cool to see people checkin out our grows and techniques, as alot of people write-off the 150w lights,but as we're proving, they work real well.
I'm pleased to say Our pix speak for themselves. 

Go steady folks 

Frosty


----------



## pacman123 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr.Micro- Nope, its a thermaltake, found it on frozen cpu.com They are all out now, i wanted a second! they've been on 12/12 for 25 days, they are not autoflowering because they were crossed only once with bc mango.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 18, 2008)

Hell yeah Frosty, its not in the watt, butt in the way you use those watts. We are the stoney mcguivers of the marijuana world, no doubt.

Pac you might have misunderstood, i have an extra Thermaltake. For sale. for this thread.


----------



## pacman123 (Sep 18, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Hell yeah Frosty, its not in the watt, butt in the way you use those watts. We are the stoney mcguivers of the marijuana world, no doubt.
> 
> Pac you might have misunderstood, i have an extra Thermaltake. For sale. for this thread.


 Nope, I saw that you had one for $ale, I was just commenting that I use thermaltake also. Word


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 18, 2008)

Ooo, good choice bye the way, dont they kick ass? Powerfull litle demons, i nuged into one yesterday, at 1/3 power and it took a section of my finger nail clean off! Nasty soon, be carefull, they bite hard! so damn quiet.


----------



## pacman123 (Sep 20, 2008)

Totally, I did that too. I had a wierd looking wound, 9 or 10 small cuts really close together on my fingertip! Stupid, I unplug that thing before I mess with it from now on


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 20, 2008)

Heres my shit as of now.


----------



## pacman123 (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice, they look happy. Why you have so many per container?


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 22, 2008)

pacman123 said:


> Totally, I did that too. I had a wierd looking wound, 9 or 10 small cuts really close together on my fingertip! Stupid, I unplug that thing before I mess with it from now on


Haha, yeah, you probably had it at full power too!! shit yeah, dont fuck with thermaltake, they will cut your bitch ass up.

The 4 per pot was just my plan to start em, easier to fuck with and transport if needed. Which i needed to do. My grow spot is fucked. Black hawlk down. As i was tendin my crop a couple days ago, ill felt my foot fall down a couple inches and then a crash of shit falling below. My heart sank. After finishing my shit up i went down stairs to check the damage and There was a 2 foot by one foot oval of drywall missing from the ceiling. There was nothing i could do to fix it, and i dont know how in the hell its going to be fixed! Cause im kind of growing without my roomates know how. I was kicked out because of it because he found out where the hole was leadin. Shit. so now there outside, awaiting me to find a room for rent. which is shitty cause i dont have a good well lite spot, im going to have to go guerillaen tomorrow i think.


----------



## Rope Smoker (Sep 23, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Haha, yeah, you probably had it at full power too!! shit yeah, dont fuck with thermaltake, they will cut your bitch ass up.
> 
> The 4 per pot was just my plan to start em, easier to fuck with and transport if needed. Which i needed to do. My grow spot is fucked. Black hawlk down. As i was tendin my crop a couple days ago, ill felt my foot fall down a couple inches and then a crash of shit falling below. My heart sank. After finishing my shit up i went down stairs to check the damage and There was a 2 foot by one foot oval of drywall missing from the ceiling. There was nothing i could do to fix it, and i dont know how in the hell its going to be fixed! Cause im kind of growing without my roomates know how. I was kicked out because of it because he found out where the hole was leadin. Shit. so now there outside, awaiting me to find a room for rent. which is shitty cause i dont have a good well lite spot, im going to have to go guerillaen tomorrow i think.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> ...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 23, 2008)

that sucks bro..
not 100% how the genes er gonna do outside.
The ECSD will be ok.... the others.... Hmmmmm i'm sure theyll prolly be ok, as those strains arent too picky as a rule.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 23, 2008)

YEah, its really gay. Prety much the gayest of them all. I tried to find a spot last night in the near corn crops, but i was spooked out for some reason. I just got some good bud yesterday that had me trippin like nuts, getting all paranoid and spacy and one not. on the way up a private road to one of the crops a fucking elephant sized german shepard stocked me for like 20 feet, and he had death in his eyes. 2 feet in the crops i heard dogs barking in the distance, and i was like fuck that Shit.

Same deal on a crop a couple blocks up, crazy dog barking.

So there going to have to chill in my front yard i think, they probably only get 5-8 hours of solid lighting though, sadly. think theyll hang in there for 2 weeks?

Frosty- funny you say thats pretty much how its playing out. Except the skidow seems to be doing the best, the BAts are growing long and lenghty, still broad leafs ,but 2.5 inch skiny stems like so *ll. *I even ripped one half way out last night! replanted it and gave it some coke water, and its now growing back upwards.

But there definatly lookin dark and healthy with healthy sized leaf sets now. im going to start giving em superthrive and fish emulsion, and i should probably get em in some better soil. Just do everything i can to kind of supplement for the light eh?


----------



## EvilAce420 (Sep 30, 2008)

im going to have to join the club fellas. im running a 150..and im getting another one for a couple of mothers. hell ya 150w rules!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Oct 1, 2008)

[ 
Frosty- funny you say thats pretty much how its playing out. Except the skidow seems to be doing the best, the BAts are growing long and lenghty, still broad leafs ,but 2.5 inch skiny stems like so *ll. *I even ripped one half way out last night! replanted it and gave it some coke water, and its now growing back upwards.

But there definatly lookin dark and healthy with healthy sized leaf sets now. im going to start giving em superthrive and fish emulsion, and i should probably get em in some better soil. Just do everything i can to kind of supplement for the light eh?[/QUOTE]

Hows it going Micro? How are the girls doing outside? Hope the search for a new place is going ok.

peace man


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah i'm curious how my beans are performing too.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 1, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> [
> Frosty- funny you say thats pretty much how its playing out. Except the skidow seems to be doing the best, the BAts are growing long and lenghty, still broad leafs ,but 2.5 inch skiny stems like so *ll. *I even ripped one half way out last night! replanted it and gave it some coke water, and its now growing back upwards.
> 
> But there definatly lookin dark and healthy with healthy sized leaf sets now. im going to start giving em superthrive and fish emulsion, and i should probably get em in some better soil. Just do everything i can to kind of supplement for the light eh?


Hows it going Micro? How are the girls doing outside? Hope the search for a new place is going ok.

peace man[/quote]


Ehhhhh.... shity to be honest. Ive lost about 5, one Skidow, and the rest ECSD. The bats are growing the best, there triple the mass of all the others. i even snaped one of the fuckers in half, and gave it a spling, and overnight it was standing upright on its own, vigorous little demons. I finaly have a set up inside and im putting them back on 24/7. Im not sure how there going to play out though, theyve switched light cycles like 5 times. haha, ahhh shit. So will see how it goes, hopefully i wont get any nasty hermies. I should have picks up soon, no wories. actually i could probably get some up tonight. along with my new box plans. stay posted.


----------



## Hood420 (Oct 2, 2008)

so far im happy with my 150 but im only doing 1 plant i think next grow im gonna get a bigger light so i can do more plants i only did 1 this grow because its my first grow but here are some pics of my mini cola growing under my 150


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

looking reall healthy


----------



## budightman (Oct 2, 2008)

Can somebody please tell me what lighting I need for 2 to 4 plants. Btw, the plants are autoflowering, which means they skip veg stage altogther. Ne advice would be appreciated.


----------



## theratfords (Oct 3, 2008)

Master Micro is a fucking no nothing nub. Please don't take his advice! He can't grow his own shit, He definitly can't help anybody grow thiers.

-The Dude


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2008)

Dude, your a complete Duesch, stop going to every thread of mine and talking blatant shit, what the fuck is your problem? sounds like your a little hatter bitch, that no one likes. i could grow better bud than you any day, what the fuck are you talking about? stop the shit talking, all you have to do is look at my grow journal to know tha i know my shit. Where the fuck did you come from? the shroom thread? r u who neg repped me for no reason? Couldnt take it that i called you a slimy bitch on there because you werent man enough to own the neg rep?

Please do yourself a favor and get a life bro.


----------



## timmmy2021 (Oct 3, 2008)

i only have a 100w hps can i be on here?


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2008)

timmmy2021 said:


> i only have a 100w hps can i be on here?


Ehhh, hmmm.... nah dude, i think we should keep this 150w. for the sake of inspiring others of what to do with 150w. You could throw a pic out though to make all the 150wers feel more dominating than you. Or maby you can use it competitivly to show that you know your shit, and that 100w light is your bitch..


----------



## timmmy2021 (Oct 3, 2008)

this is my 100w flowering room


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2008)

theratfords said:


> Master Micro is a fucking no nothing nub. Please don't take his advice! He can't grow his own shit, He definitly can't help anybody grow thiers.
> 
> -The Dude









At least im not an internet tough guy! ahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## timmmy2021 (Oct 3, 2008)

my diesol has 2 big yellow leaves but the hairs are going wild


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2008)

lookin good timmy, just a couple under your light there or what? fill me in? please dont throw any more pics, i dont want people associate those to 150w, dont mean to be a stickler. Just want to keep this thread kind of a knowledge base for 150w. 

Lookin mean though, how far away is your 100w light?


----------



## timmmy2021 (Oct 3, 2008)

i have 9 total 4 that are 3 weeks into flowering 5 that are only one 3 days flowering
3-5 inches way


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright guys got some questions...

I want to grow HID really bad. I've never grown before but I'm pretty sure I could do it. I have been setting up a Rubbermaid clamshell with two 38 gallon tubs. I was gonna go all CFL but I really want the higher lumens of an HID. 

If I were to use a 150w HPS for the grow how far away from the plant tops should it be so as not to get burned?

Could it possibly melt the Rubbermaid?

Do any of you guys have a great link to a tutorial(pics included please) on how to re-wire a 150w security fixture to a grow fixture?

The dimensions on the box are 14"w x 22"l x 40"h. 
Will this be enough room to grow 2-3 females with the 150wHPS in it?


----------



## timmmy2021 (Oct 3, 2008)

as long as you have the hot air getting sucked out of your tent you can have it as close as a cfl. 3-5 inches


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 4, 2008)

budightman said:


> Can somebody please tell me what lighting I need for 2 to 4 plants. Btw, the plants are autoflowering, which means they skip veg stage altogther. Ne advice would be appreciated.


Budlightman, depending on your space available and inteneded setup You can grow autos using CFL energy saving light bulbs, Use the highest wattage you can find and try to get a mix of Daylight 6500k and warm white 2700k rated bulbs. that way you will have a more natural light spectrum. also bare in mind that you will need a min of 6-8 bulbs per plant for decent yield...Theres a bunch of threads on autos and theres a bunch of threads i've posted on for good results from autos..
just go to my profile and do the search users posts thingy.

Alternatively, you could grow using 150w HPS which are readily available at home depot and such, and will happily flower 2-4 autos.
Hps will require less wires n shit hanging around in your grow space, less plugs etc.. and will emit around 17000 lumens which is enough for the likes of Lowyder 2 and dieselryder etc...
You pretty much need to get a light, dismantle, dispose of the enclosure, retain the E40 type bulb holder, ballast and wiring etc, rig that up in your cab(make sure you have good connections,and no bare wires or anything to get zapped by.. etc for safety reasons) and setup an intake fan and exhaust fan with carbon scrubbers. and youre pretty much ready.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 4, 2008)

theratfords said:


> Master Micro is a fucking no nothing nub. Please don't take his advice! He can't grow his own shit, He definitly can't help anybody grow thiers.
> 
> -The Dude


THERATFORDS - ABUSING OTHER MEMBERS OF RIU WILL NOT BE TOLERATED - IF YOU FEEL Mistermicro IS INCORRECT IN HIS ADVICE OR USE OF TECHNIQUES, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PUT YOUR POINT ACROSS WITHOUT THE NEED TO ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!
IF HE'S WRONG , I'M SURE HE'S MAN ENOUGH TO HOLD HIS HANDS UP, WITHOUT IT NEEDING TO GET UNCIVILIZED.

IF HE'S CHIMED UP ADVICE ON YOUR THREADS AND YOUR PLANTS HAVE DIED OR WHATEVER, DID YOU EVER STOP TO THINK THAT THE DAMAGE MAY ALREADY HAVE BEEN DONE? 
ITS SOOO EASY FOR NOOBS TO RAG ON PEOPLE WHO HAVE TRIED TO GIVE ADVICE...

PLEASE PLAY NICE, THERE REALLY IS NO NEED FOR THAT TYPE OF BS ON THIS SITE.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 4, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Dude, your a complete Duesch, stop going to every thread of mine and talking blatant shit, what the fuck is your problem? sounds like your a little hatter bitch, that no one likes. i could grow better bud than you any day, what the fuck are you talking about? stop the shit talking, all you have to do is look at my grow journal to know tha i know my shit. Where the fuck did you come from? the shroom thread? r u who neg repped me for no reason? Couldnt take it that i called you a slimy bitch on there because you werent man enough to own the neg rep?
> 
> Please do yourself a favor and get a life bro.


 
MM let it go.
dont get vexed, if the guys got something to prove or wants to redeem himself lets see evidence of hiss grows...
pix speak for themselves....simple!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 4, 2008)

timmmy2021 said:


> this is my 100w flowering room


*Looks good for 100w bro* 



MisterMicro said:


> At least im not an internet tough guy! ahahhahahahahahahaha


*HAHAHAHAHA thats funny* 




{Kottonmouth.King} said:


> Alright guys got some questions...
> 
> I want to grow HID really bad. I've never grown before but I'm pretty sure I could do it. I have been setting up a Rubbermaid clamshell with two 38 gallon tubs. I was gonna go all CFL but I really want the higher lumens of an HID.
> 
> ...


*Depending on the strain yes it should be ample for strains that are not bushy and grow a single main cola.*


----------



## surferbum6900 (Oct 4, 2008)

150HPS, 2 PC fans exhaust up on the bulb and the intake down by stalk.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 5, 2008)

ha ha thats a pretty cool setup surfer... i nver thought bout using those storage crates or something similar 
that'd be pretty stealthy in a garage 
will check out your journal a bit later


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 5, 2008)

htg supply has a `150 hps for 70 bucks without shipping and i am thinking about getting it...but id really like a 250 so please convince me,


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 5, 2008)

the more lumens the faster the growth, the bigger the nugs. That convincing enough for you?


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 5, 2008)

si senorita, i still have some homework to do but thanks.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah basically if you are building a good sized stealth or mini-cab grow space a 150w will work just fine(see our pics earlier in the thread) if you have room/wanna do more than 4-6 small-med plants a 150 is ample if youre just growing for personal consumption...but if you can afford the extra fw bucks for a 250, obviously you'll yield better and have more rapid growth from veg thru flowering.

i chos to go 150w as its what i had laying around and was ideal for my mini cab, and works like a dream.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 6, 2008)

Rope - Cheers for the + bro.. 

Off topic a lil - 
Looks like we might be hitting one of those points where the smack talkin jerks are 'cruising' the boards again.
Shame too many people BITE when someone makes a 'tarded comment,and it makes a thread disolve into some kindergarten bitch slappin contest...

Me, i'm all about the growing and not interested in getting involved in some girly fuckin typing fight.
toe to toe is more my style, got some to say, bring it  thats the shit that makes me goosebumpy ha ha 


Anyhoo...
MM Whats the scoop?
any pix ?


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 6, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Rope - Cheers for the + bro..
> 
> Off topic a lil -
> Looks like we might be hitting one of those points where the smack talkin jerks are 'cruising' the boards again.
> ...


 If your saying that i turned it into a bitch slappin contest, shit well maby i did. It wasnt the right time for me to hear that bs though, i had just found out that my car was scraped from the impound lot, and all my belongings (i was living it it when it was towed) were thrown the fuck away. And the bitch working the tow yard told me this with a fat cocky smirk that made me go alittle insane inside.

But id love to go toe to toe with some of these people, dont let my bitchen fool you, ill back that shit up.

Anyways, This project is on pause. My babies were demolished, and i darent go into why. so shit man, it is true what they say. Make sure your grow spot is 100% legit before starting it, The chances are to great your going to be fucked of all your hard work.

I still have 9 ECSD, and 3 of those Lifesavor X BB gum (those straws blend in as fucking circuits, reall good job!) I met a cool fella that is looking for exactly what im looking for. An apartment that we can finaly freely do some bud gardening. I think i mentioned it, but yeah. I just have to come up with a lil money hear, im making a realistic guess that we get this within 2 weeks. I have 3 jobs, just need to get some checks. 

Anyways enough with my biography, just thought id fill ya in. Im dieng to work with the ECSD, its not over yet, You can count on that one.


Surfer.. had that in mind at one time, pretty mean. Get any harvests out of that yet?


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 6, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> htg supply has a `150 hps for 70 bucks without shipping and i am thinking about getting it...but id really like a 250 so please convince me,


150w all the way! i mean theres not even a club for 250ws, pwhhh. ha, jk, like stated above, you really cant go wrong with more light. Ive seen mean, MEAN grows with a 250w, Check out icmags 250w club... My god youll shit your self.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 6, 2008)

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - 250w HPS users....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is the two ares I use..I made one box out of mdf particle board, and screwed it into my closet. I have mylar relective material and have 2 fans pumpin air into the box. The other is just a cabinet with the shelves removed. I also have 2 fans dumpin fresh air into the cab as well. These areas are definitely under construction still and any advice is welcome.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 6, 2008)

Hell yea smokey! Very clean. You obviously know whats up. Those things are thriven. What are the yeilds like? I think if you put that bulb in verticle, itd fit in there nicly, youd just dominate the lumens from the bulb., might look to clean to fuck with though. The other thing id suggest to go max stealth, if even a concern, would be to put box faces on the front surface. then you could even envite your landlord to help you move that file cabinet out of the way!


----------



## natec310 (Oct 6, 2008)

heres my setup. closet grow of dieselryders.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahaha dude when did you build that? looks irrilie similar! Thats going to produce, no doubt, good job on going verticle. Is that a class dome around the light? how is that working? 

DYK that cool tubes strip 10% of lumens out of your light. And ever lumen is mighty precious when dealing with a 150w, no doubt. 
KNOwledge is power! Woohooo.


----------



## natec310 (Oct 6, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Hahaha dude when did you build that? looks irrilie similar! Thats going to produce, no doubt, good job on going verticle. Is that a class dome around the light? how is that working?
> 
> DYK that cool tubes strip 10% of lumens out of your light. And ever lumen is mighty precious when dealing with a 150w, no doubt.
> KNOwledge is power! Woohooo.


haha thanks. put it together about 4 days ago, got 2 to break the surface, one is looking mighty fine, great big leaves for a sprout. and yeah I built a casing to connect the wires properly, could pass electrical standards ahaha. And I actually just took the dome around the light off, im gonna put it on when the plants get to be about a foot. And yeah thats why I took it off, get every lumen I can! haha. I have another 42 watt CFL i havent added yet. There's around 150 watts of CFL and the 150 HPS.


----------



## Hood420 (Oct 7, 2008)

heres a pic of my old school 150


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 7, 2008)

natec310 said:


> haha thanks. put it together about 4 days ago, got 2 to break the surface, one is looking mighty fine, great big leaves for a sprout. and yeah I built a casing to connect the wires properly, could pass electrical standards ahaha. And I actually just took the dome around the light off, im gonna put it on when the plants get to be about a foot. And yeah thats why I took it off, get every lumen I can! haha. I have another 42 watt CFL i havent added yet. There's around 150 watts of CFL and the 150 HPS.


 
Nice, yeah my seedlings were loving that verticle intensity i had with the box fan blowing on it. They would have been so thick by now..... awwww damnit. Yeah that dome is pretty cool, is it cool to the touch? Yeah i like the idea of adding cfls, more lumens, the more marrier!


Comon dude, i think you ow someone some props...?? hmmm?
 haha


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 7, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> If your saying that i turned it into a bitch slappin contest, shit well maby i did. It wasnt the right time for me to hear that bs though, i had just found out that my car was scraped from the impound lot, and all my belongings (i was living it it when it was towed) were thrown the fuck away. And the bitch working the tow yard told me this with a fat cocky smirk that made me go alittle insane inside.
> 
> But id love to go toe to toe with some of these people, dont let my bitchen fool you, ill back that shit up.
> 
> ...


Lol...No i wasnt talkin bout you MM, i was just talkinh out loud..
You know how it goes on the boards...Months of tranquility and people just gettin on n growing some amazing shit...then we have a few mths where it deteriorates in to some verbal bitch slappin contest.

Sucks bout your news bro... you're about set for a run of good luck sometime soon i hope-- fingers x'd fer ya.
Go steady with the new guy, unless ya know him already... Dont want ya ass gettin busted if he's got a slack jaw n goes round yapping bout ya exploits in the garden.
Hell most of my associates dont know i even smoke the dank let alone cultivate the dang stuff..lol
Strictly need to know kinda biz.

Haha ya found the rest o the beans then...lol when i said stealth i meant STEALTH that the ninja community would be proud of.

might have some more beans you can try soon..the last seed run has gone to plan and lets just say theres poss something special afoot.

Auto ecsd cheese
auto ingemars punch
auto BAT!!!! i hope these in particular work out good.
auto AMS
and ima try to x some standard rud ind with the cheese, in the hope i can get it stable auto and to have a max of 3-4ft full grown.
It'd be cool cuz the rud ind seeds i have are some sturdy assed plants,that are designed to live in cold areas,theyre really quite mold resistant and they yield real well, but understandably it aint everybodys idea of a good smoke unless you like couch..
Think the mix could work real nice once i got it down pat.

Hope y'all are havin a fun wk so far...

Time for some caffeine.............................................


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh and Smokey and Nat, good luck with ya growing - lookin cool so far!!


----------



## colorfullyben (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello,

Well i posted this on Newbie Forum but i think here is more appropriate:

A 2.5 square feet shelf for vegetative stage (5-10 plants at most, in 1 gallon containers). A 5.5 square feet shelf for flowering (3-7 plants at most, in 3 gallon caontainers). The plants will be forced to flower at a height no more than 10 inches. So the expected plant height at the final stages of flowering is about 20-25 inches. 

I plan to use one HID for each shelf. The logical (according to the bills) combinations i can think of are:

1) 150W HPS for both vegetative and flowering stages
2) 150W MH for vegetative, 150W HPS for flowering
3) 150W MH for vegetative, 250W HPS for flowering
4) Why waste money on inefficient MH? HPS is more intense than MH, and has more amount of both the blue and the red spectrum (although the blue light in HPS is low by percent, the actual amount of blue light a plant receives under a 150W HPS is more than that of a 150W MH). Is this true? Or a balanced spectrum, which MH has, is more important?


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 7, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Lol...No i wasnt talkin bout you MM, i was just talkinh out loud..
> You know how it goes on the boards...Months of tranquility and people just gettin on n growing some amazing shit...then we have a few mths where it deteriorates in to some verbal bitch slappin contest.
> 
> Sucks bout your news bro... you're about set for a run of good luck sometime soon i hope-- fingers x'd fer ya.
> ...


 
Hahaha ohhh.. thought you were getting frustraded with the lack of updates.. Lol.


 yess, i feel the force, no doubt. This kid is completly straight man. Friends with a reall good old friend of mine, I can read people well, i know theres always the tricky bastards, but my spidy sences will detect that shit. He knows as much as i do, which is hard to find among people in my age group. I can actually have a conversation about growing with a person face to face, rather than here. haha. I mean growing is like a science, a beuatiful science that is so appealing its rediculous. We should have a place here within the week, going to check one out in about an hour. As soon as that happens, Some ECSD and BB gum X L will be going in the o'l ruber maid. Then to a closet with 2 400w lights, and eventually 2 150w MH as well. Throw the blue in the for the UV light, and buds drenched in trichomes!

Thats so cool your making your own strains, the auto cheese sound like a def. winner, is that even mainstreem? im going to try crossing the Life X BBg with the ECSD, see how that goes. Any pics of the life bbg btw?


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 7, 2008)

colorfullyben said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well i posted this on Newbie Forum but i think here is more appropriate:
> 
> ...


Yeah, the blue spectrum is what works the magic. Ive heard That Ed rosenthal said, a pretty reliable source right? that hps veggs better than MH and that theres no place for um. is that where you learned that?

#3 is the winner!


----------



## colorfullyben (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Mister.

By the way, is there a difference between the tubular and regular HID bulbs, in terms of efficiency?


----------



## natec310 (Oct 7, 2008)

the glass dome actually got pretty hot as well, not as hot as the bulb though, i was moving some pots around and acccidentally burned myself on the bulb, hurt like a bitch haha.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 7, 2008)

color- The first light im pretty sure is a halogen. The second has a mogul base, which requires those fat sockets. Most Hid units have the standard base, so you should probably go with the the standard. Itd work, youd just need the socket, they cost like 15 at Ace.

natek- done that, Hurts like hell! That shits hot enough to cook some eggs on!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 8, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Hahaha ohhh.. thought you were getting frustraded with the lack of updates.. Lol.
> 
> *No shit!! lol *
> 
> ...


 
go steady


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 8, 2008)

ok here's the pix..

unfortunately i've been trying a different nutes regime, and using non organics, and well lets just say, the plants grew pretty rapidly but its proved way too easy to burn these strains using synth nutes.

Back to the organics on the next run.



Last pic is for you MM, thought i'd show ya how the hound is comin on.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 8, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> ok here's the pix..
> 
> unfortunately i've been trying a different nutes regime, and using non organics, and well lets just say, the plants grew pretty rapidly but its proved way too easy to burn these strains using synth nutes.
> 
> ...


 
Nice, Just what i needed. The ignermus punch (i tried...) Looks tantilizing. Perfect bag appeal right there. Are they as stinky as the Cheese? looks good man, love to have a visual disctiption. Im drewling looking at the cheese. thats Sick shit.

Yeah, dude spidermites sound vicious. You cant even use any chemicle shit if you wanted to with the plant budding. That sounds terrible, i hear they hate italian food. Things such as garlic, cinimin extract (think thats the substance) Red hot peppers. You probably know, but id love to try to help ya.

Thats one cool looking dog. Smart as he looks? Toke him up? If he ever has pups, youll have to mail me one. hahah.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 9, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Nice, Just what i needed. The ignermus punch (i tried...) Looks tantilizing. Perfect bag appeal right there. Are they as stinky as the Cheese? looks good man, love to have a visual disctiption. Im drewling looking at the cheese. thats Sick shit.
> *Heya, the ing is a real nice smoke, as you know, and is pretty much guaranteed to knock your ass clean out. *
> *It is a heavy hitter.*
> *Not quite as odorous as the cheese, but its up there with the stinky strains.*
> ...


*Haha thanks...he's 6.5 months now and weighs over 60lbs already,and Yeah he's as smart as he looks..After the early tearing up the garden pup stuff he's chilled out alot, prolly due to hours of walkin in the boonies.*


*K i'm out, its 420 time...*


----------



## JFK (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry to have taken so long but here's my setup it's been tweeked so many times and will continue to be tweeked please suggestions are welcome but be kind i've done what i can with the budget i'm on and the fact that i was thrown in without proper time to prepare


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 14, 2008)

MM have you got another user id? JFK?

If not, JFK fill us in with the details for your cab..So we can get a better feel for it 
They look pretty healthy too


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 14, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> MM have you got another user id? JFK?
> 
> If not, JFK fill us in with the details for your cab..So we can get a better feel for it
> They look pretty healthy too


hahaha, i wish i was in his shoes. But nope, dont need another one. MM is here 4 life.


----------



## 420swed (Oct 15, 2008)

wats the 250w hps club link?


----------



## JFK (Oct 15, 2008)

haha should i take being compared to MM as a compliment or an insult  no i'm kidding but i'm not him hehe 

Anyway details well don't know what you wanna know i posted early in this thread what i was up to and that i would post pictures and then well kinda forgot and it wasn't till i say the update reminder in my email that i thought to get the promised pictures taken and posted 


i'll give a little history here 
i came home to my wife (who i thought would be soooooo agianst growing even tho she smokes) had planted some bag seed she had come across in our bag at the time

out of somthing like 25 seeds she got 5 to sprout she simply placed them in a small pot filled with dirt and sat it in the windowsill

so now the panic hit's if i'm gonna do something i like to do it right and well thank god for the internet and well really this site. until i read the growfaq and some of the sticky noted threads such as the one on lighting things were a little confusing


----------



## JFK (Oct 15, 2008)

we left our five babies in the window sill until they got to somewhere around 6" before i was able to find the 150W hps security lamp that i found again this site saved me as i just about bought the murcury vapor one sitting beside it hehe then it was time to set up

it would be very bad if anyone other than close friends and some relatives found out that my wife smoked let alone grew so stealth was priority when designing an apropriate space for our little endever. luckyly we found the crappy tire store to be selling pantry cabinets for $40 on sale they were a little small being only 12" deep but we don't need more than enough for the us two. but course at that price there were none by the time we got there. fortunatly they take rain checks. now i have a very bright hps lamp going in my basement and it's making my house glow like the street lamp outside not so stealthy eh!? luckily i had a spare homemade fish tank and hood so i modified it to hold two pairs of florescent tubes and the 150W hps lamp this worked well and with a couple of shower curtains draped to trap the light things were ok. of course as luck would have it my dad (who doesnt need to know what's going on) decided to take an interest in my workshop in my basement this is where i setup temporarily as it's my space and most ppl stay out until my dad decided he needed to help me install the pluggin's i've been wanting and therefor kept going inthere thankfully i'd see him coming and was able to kill the lights as to not draw attention directly to the tank (with the lights off my op looked like an old fish tank covered with shower curtains i told my dad the curtains were there to keep the cat's from using the tank as their litter box  ) so after three weeks i was getting antsi to get my cabinet we phone them to find out our cabinets had been there waiting for us for some time haha all that stress for nothing ..... then came the smell hehe

next i needed to stop my house from smelling like a farm and therefor had to make myself a carbon filter and was able to make a nice coned remote carbon scrubber for like $10 cool!!!!?? well maby not cool........

we moved the cabinet upstairs because i was tired of wondering if guests could hear the fans blowing in the cabinet in the corner of my shop and well the temps inside the cabinet skyrocketed whent from high 70's to well above 100 no good  

luckyly i read the diy cool tube thread again on this site and even more fortunate for me i found the huricane glass at my local art supply store (typicaly i don't have the supplies needed for most of the diy projects available locally) and was able to adapt it to my project 

note i have now changed the orientation of the hps bulb it's been turned 90 degrees from what's shown in the picture and because it's too long rememeber the cabinet is only 12" deep i had to hang one end lower than the other but i think that's actually better because it i lighting the lower half of my plants better than it used to and there is no sign of the tops wanting to lean toward the light nor are they strechting

well thereyago i hope that answers any questions and if not well the only stupid question is the one not asked
and as i've just picked up after being out for a couple of days here's toking to us!! and our little ladies (was that corny?)

JONNY5 IS ALIVE!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 15, 2008)

I added a 150w HPS econolight to my closet setup today, I added pics in my journal, link is in my sig. I also made a homemade reflector and remote ballast, temps stay at a nice 76 degrees F.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are my upgraded 150W HPS cabs. They are working out great for me! I needed more space because I fell in love with this growing stuff, and want to do more of it!


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's some pics of the new econolight HPS system I fabricated up with the light turned off.







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## rustybud (Oct 16, 2008)

alryt everybody .. jus seen this thread 2day well happy ders other 150w growers out der , was freaking out loads finking that i didnt have enuff light bt it luks like i do  

in my grow room atm i hav a 150w hps bt its da blue spectrum light so it gives off a bright blue/white light , and what i have picked up is that dats better 4 veg .. i have also added a 70 watt hps ( orange glow ) to even the light colour out .. 

can anyone tell me will this effect my grow during flowering ..

i have 2 thai plants on the go, from which i got from a bag of weed in amsterdam 

here a few pics of them nw they are 1 week into flowering and showing signs of being felmales lol ohyessssssss


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 16, 2008)

JFK said:


> haha should i take being compared to MM as a compliment or an insult  no i'm kidding but i'm not him hehe
> 
> Anyway details well don't know what you wanna know i posted early in this thread what i was up to and that i would post pictures and then well kinda forgot and it wasn't till i say the update reminder in my email that i thought to get the promised pictures taken and posted
> 
> ...


Thats a compliment you asswhole. jk. love.


Yeah this site made me what i am today. great site, so many cool peeps willing to help. ITs a info orgy. beautiful.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 16, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Here are my upgraded 150W HPS cabs. They are working out great for me! I needed more space because I fell in love with this growing stuff, and want to do more of it!


Sweet, added another eh? Lookin good. Cant wait to see how things come along.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 16, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Here's some pics of the new econolight HPS system I fabricated up with the light turned off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude you must be proud. BUSH mother fucking EI!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 16, 2008)

I had to man, and Im still running out of space!! Things are comming along great tho! I love this growing stuff..I'll post some pics on monday.


MisterMicro said:


> Sweet, added another eh? Lookin good. Cant wait to see how things come along.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 16, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Dude you must be proud. BUSH mother fucking EI!!!!


And they just turned 21 days old today. I will probably begin flowering 1 week from today or so. I never expected this much from CFL's and bagseed, now with the HPS it should be even better.


----------



## Looseluv (Oct 16, 2008)

my setup is in one corner of my attic. I have lots of room for more lights and plants, but my biggest problem is temperature and exhaust. Attics are really hot, and I can't ventilate the place at all. 

I have sunsystem's 150W HPS, in the red spectrum prolly. And 2 150W CFLs. I'm about to split the electrical in the room to allow for another outlet box and possibly more series later.
I'm growing one unknown bag seed strain, and have just started germing some female PPP seeds from Nirv.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 16, 2008)

Looseluv said:


> my setup is in one corner of my attic. I have lots of room for more lights and plants, but my biggest problem is temperature and exhaust. Attics are really hot, and I can't ventilate the place at all.
> 
> I have sunsystem's 150W HPS, in the red spectrum prolly. And 2 150W CFLs. I'm about to split the electrical in the room to allow for another outlet box and possibly more series later.
> I'm growing one unknown bag seed strain, and have just started germing some female PPP seeds from Nirv.


Right on, thanks for joining. ya i was wondering why that light was so high. a box fan right on the plant would do wonders. Cant wait to see those nirvana seeds start sprouting


----------



## Looseluv (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm about to pick up a small oscillating fan that should do the trick to draw off the light heat. Do you think the light is too high? It seems fine. The plant is almost up to it now. Those pics are a week old. I have added new ones on my grow journal...check the sig line.


----------



## resident alky (Oct 17, 2008)

This is my 150 Watt HPS, day 25, AK-48 grow.

A friend of mine brought home a clone from the club and I couldn't just let her die so I pulled out an old 150 Watt I had laying around. I was in a hurry and caught off guard and ended up buying the wrong soil at the hydro store. It was Fox Farm seed starter soil or some shit. I left it in there for a week or a week and a half and finally got back to the store and picked up some Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil. Grabbed a bottle of fox farm big bloom and two weeks later here is the product thus far.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 17, 2008)

Some cool lookin grows you folks have!!!!!
Congrats all


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 18, 2008)

my ballast







































converted E-conolite 150 watt hps loving it this is my first grow I owe everything to this site and a couple others


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 18, 2008)

The ballast box is a nice touch.

What did the cooltube cost you, it's DIY right?

Is there a fan on the other end of the ducting to draw air out or just the one pusthing from the front of the light?


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 18, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> The ballast box is a nice touch.
> 
> What did the cooltube cost you, it's DIY right?
> 
> Is there a fan on the other end of the ducting to draw air out or just the one pusthing from the front of the light?




yes everything is diy...
and yes there is a fan pulling the hot air out of the room and the other is really just to blow over the plants but I like to sit it in front of the cool tube for an extra boost!
I got the pyrex bake-a-round off ebay for $15


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice work man. All I had to do was stick a window fan in the top of my closet and it sucks all the hot air out and puts it in the attic.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 18, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Alright, hopefully this kicks this thread off...
> 
> Those are 120mm Thermaltake silent cat fans, i highly recomend them for stealth growing, they move a lot of air, and are very quiet. Temps inside are same as ambient. Im going to add one more themaltake to my exaust before i put this in use for max air circulation, and mount that bathroom fan inside to help also.


does the plastic not melt in this?


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 18, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


> my ballast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you average temps? and do you have any idea where one could purchase a bakearound other tahn ebay? what major retailers/types of store would have it


----------



## dirtbagg (Oct 19, 2008)

my average temps are 75-78 degrees the bakearound has been discontinued since the 70's but you can use one of these.......
Coleman 288 Lantern Globe at REI.com just as good if not better seeing how these are made for light to pass through!


----------



## [email protected]$y (Oct 19, 2008)

alrite ladies and gents

rite my first grow ere! got myself 2 lovely tahi girls ere in their first week of flowering! just wonderin wot i can expect for a yeild. my girls Zara and Rachel are 28" and 30" bout 2 1/2 foot. got them under a 150w blue spectrum and 70w orange but HPS 

Really hoping for maybe an 0z 1/2. would this be possible?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 19, 2008)

Its very possible to get that much, but goto walmart and get some 23w daylight CFL's and surround the plant a bit.


----------



## [email protected]$y (Oct 19, 2008)

alrite cheers mate!! will do


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 19, 2008)

O and from what I have read blue spectrum does not do as well as daylight spectrum during flowering.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got my 150w HPS set up yesterday. It'll need more work so I'm open to suggestions.

dirtbagg, I got a candle chimney for $12.34 including shipping. The link is in my journal.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 19, 2008)

[email protected]$y said:


> alrite ladies and gents
> 
> rite my first grow ere! got myself 2 lovely tahi girls ere in their first week of flowering! just wonderin wot i can expect for a yeild. my girls Zara and Rachel are 28" and 30" bout 2 1/2 foot. got them under a 150w blue spectrum and 70w orange but HPS
> 
> Really hoping for maybe an 0z 1/2. would this be possible?


Very possible.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 20, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> O and from what I have read blue spectrum does not do as well as daylight spectrum during flowering.


Not quite sure what ya meant here bro...
Blue spectrum (ie HID) lighting will flower plants but tend to not be great, and yeah its ideal for Vegging as Plants need more blue light during the veg stage, as it promotes more vigorous growth etc. 
Cant remember the exact Kelvin rating for HID bulbs but its around 7000k..
"Daylight" bulbs are rated generally as 6500k, and have a blue spectrum, with a small amount of red in it.
Daylight bulbs will also flower plants but its not ideal, as there is not enough red in the spectrum, hence we use HPS which is approx 2000K - 3000k depending on bulb and manufacturer..
HPS emits 2000-2700k = warm white light similar to the light during late summer thru to fall, with a high proportion of red in its spectrum.

The knack is to create a 'natural' level of light thru all stages, veg to flower.
IE. Use the HID during veg with a few warm white cfls or a small 70w HPS to assimilate the light during spring and summer.
and reverse the spectrum during flowering, Use 150w< HPS with a couple of Daylight 6500k CFLs to balance the light to recreate the natural spectrum during the later part of the seasons.

People forget that Sunlight contains red and blue spectrum light at all times, just in varying amounts...We are trying to recreate nature indoors, so mixing spectrums is def worth it.




*Kelvin (K)*
A basic unit of thermodynamic temperature (color temperature) used to measure the whiteness of the light output. The higher the number is, the whiter the light is. When over 5000K the light begins to turn to blue as daylight. The lower the number the more red the color of the light output.


Sorry if i waffled gang, i'm baked 
ECSD jus made me tarded.


----------



## rustybud (Oct 20, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Not quite sure what ya meant here bro...
> Blue spectrum (ie HID) lighting will flower plants but tend to not be great, and yeah its ideal for Vegging as Plants need more blue light during the veg stage, as it promotes more vigorous growth etc.
> Cant remember the exact Kelvin rating for HID bulbs but its around 7000k..
> "Daylight" bulbs are rated generally as 6500k, and have a blue spectrum, with a small amount of red in it.
> ...


hey sweet mate 4 dat bit of info was pretty helpful . cause im left with having to use 150w hps (blue) and a 70w (orange). but also hav another 70w that im using to veg 3 more wee babies ( ww , bubblelicious , ice ) o once they are ready 2 flower i shall b hooking all three lights up .. so hopefully get a good nature looking light from them and get me nice fat buds lol thanks again.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ya I meant 6500K is not as good as 2700K for flowering, I do agree a mixed spectrum is more natural, hence why I am using a 150w HPS, and 8 CFL's, 4 6500K, 4 2700K.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey MM, the Lifesaver is just startin to flower 
And i think she's gonna yield pretty well. fingers x'd.
I'll post a pic later so you can compare yours when you get em goin...You still got the LSxBB beans right?


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 21, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Hey MM, the Lifesaver is just startin to flower
> And i think she's gonna yield pretty well. fingers x'd.
> I'll post a pic later so you can compare yours when you get em goin...You still got the LSxBB beans right?


Yup And i finaly got a place, should be starting em in a couple here 

Im going to have to show you how its done hahahaha


----------



## surferbum6900 (Oct 26, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> ok, i know u know my 150 setup MM, but here's the skinny for anyone else interested.
> 
> PC hideaway storage cupboard - dimensions (H)128.3, (W)74.8, (D)53cm.
> gutted it of the shelves etc, lined with reflective sheeting..
> ...


 damn thats bomb. cant wait for pics


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 26, 2008)

Surferbum- there are pix of my cab earlier in the thread... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/106339-150w-hps-club-inspirational-resource-2.html

Ooooh forgot, I'll get the lifesaver pics up later when the lights come on...
MM show me how its done huh??!??!? no doubt bro! 


Go steady and enjoy whats left of the weekend.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 27, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Surferbum- there are pix of my cab earlier in the thread... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/106339-150w-hps-club-inspirational-resource-2.html
> 
> Ooooh forgot, I'll get the lifesaver pics up later when the lights come on...
> MM show me how its done huh??!??!? no doubt bro!
> ...


  lol. i sense a competition of some sort brewing. 

My 150w cab i spent all night last night blueprinting is going to blow minds. Whis i had a camera to show it off but its a verticle style cab that would fit 10 5" by 7" pots around the cool tubed light. its going to use 8 of my thermaltakes. IT measures out at 2' wide 21" deep and 38" high. If your getting 2 zips a plant i dont see how i cant get one. 10 zips is my ultimate goal.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 27, 2008)

cool I wanna see your cab design..Ive remodeled mine again..I keep needing more space. trying to obtain the perfect perpetual harvest....


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 27, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> cool I wanna see your cab design..Ive remodeled mine again..I keep needing more space. trying to obtain the perfect perpetual harvest....


Ya, its killing me as much as you. i should have it built by tomorrow, just bought a 4 by 8 ply of soundboard, just need to figure out how im gana get the bitch home. lol. Pics soon though, ill get um up here by hook or crook. 

Perpetual growing is the way to go. Shit if i got that down, every plant a week apart, id be getting a zip a week. any updates? so many peps on here i loose track of whos growing in what.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah Im gonna take some pics here in about 30 minutes and post em up on my journals. I have soo many lil projects going..I have 2 plants about ready to chop. 3 that are 2 weeks into flower. 3 that will be flowering in about 2 weeks, 3 more plants 2 weeks behind the other 3 in veg..it gets confusing....oh yeah and I have 3 clones just showing roots, and 7 seeds in germ..growing has consumed me.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 27, 2008)

I try to keep it in 3's and start new projects on Mondays


----------



## [email protected]$y (Oct 28, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah Im gonna take some pics here in about 30 minutes and post em up on my journals. I have soo many lil projects going..I have 2 plants about ready to chop. 3 that are 2 weeks into flower. 3 that will be flowering in about 2 weeks, 3 more plants 2 weeks behind the other 3 in veg..it gets confusing....oh yeah and I have 3 clones just showing roots, and 7 seeds in germ..growing has consumed me.


fukin hell mate nice 1. cant blame ya for being a bit confused lol so would i


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my 150w HPS setup, They are about 4 1/2 weeks old and a week into flowering.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice HPS/CFL combo grow you have going there! Is that the econo light? I just bought one cant wait till it gets here. 

This is my growspace. It think Im going to build another box and put it outside..I'm hopefully getting some grape ape clones, and I want the purple to really show.


bxke1414 said:


> Here are a few pics of my 150w HPS setup, They are about 4 1/2 weeks old and a week into flowering.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

That is the econolight with a DIY reflector, my closet is about 2x3 ft.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 28, 2008)

how hot does the ballast get on the econolight?


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually separated the socket from the ballast (2 screws, 2 wires, and I didn't even take the main housing apart) the ballast sits outside the room and it is very hot.


----------



## downthedrains (Oct 28, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I actually separated the socket from the ballast (2 screws, 2 wires, and I didn't even take the main housing apart) the ballast sits outside the room and it is very hot.


Yeah, I did the same thing. It sits on the shelf above my grow and does get quite warm...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 29, 2008)

I cant wait till my econo light gets here. I just put some CFLs in my gorw room, and those lil fuckers get hot!


----------



## soudy (Oct 29, 2008)

lol i just got my econ light, its a sick little badass light, it was really wasy to take apart nothng really to it..i did the remote ballast, i would say to do it, cuz it keeps alot of the heat out of the box, i have it in my dresser and it doesnt get to hott, check it out.

reppin the 150w hps haha lol


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 29, 2008)

how do you do the whole remote ballast thing? My econo light is gonna be here friday..I bet they sell so many of those lights to growers..Thats some funny shit.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 29, 2008)

Once you take the glass and metal grate off, you will see the socket. On the outside of the socket there are two screws that hold the round metal piece on. Remove screws to expose the black and white wire leading from the socket to the ballast, just cut and extend with an extension cord. Here is a pic of what to unscrew.


----------



## bxke1414 (Oct 29, 2008)

Notice in this pic how I never took the ballast portion apart, there was no need to fuck with it.


----------



## mr.stankydanky (Oct 31, 2008)

hello everyone! 
i havnt started my 150 hps grow yet but i thought i might show you guys my box cuz im high and im high. i ordered 2 of the econo 150 watt lights and they should be here soon. and im gonna use a 105w CFL with a few 42w for suplimental lighting. watchyal think? i was thinking either 2 big bushes or a sea of green. i havnt decided yet.


----------



## rolla8 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think with a box of that size, you are better off with two big, fat bushes rather than a sea of green. For SOG grows, you need quite a few plants growing in order to continuously maintain a schedule of harvesting once every two weeks. Even if you planned on only harvesting one plant every two weeks, yielding about an ounce to an ounce & a half, that would still require about 8 clones in various stages of development, plus a mother plant in perpetual vegetative grow. So you're talking a minimum of 9 plants growing at all times. I just don't see you having enough space to make it work with what you got.


----------



## mr.stankydanky (Oct 31, 2008)

rolla8 said:


> I think with a box of that size, you are better off with two big, fat bushes rather than a sea of green. For SOG grows, you need quite a few plants growing in order to continuously maintain a schedule of harvesting once every two weeks. Even if you planned on only harvesting one plant every two weeks, yielding about an ounce to an ounce & a half, that would still require about 8 clones in various stages of development, plus a mother plant in perpetual vegetative grow. So you're talking a minimum of 9 plants growing at all times. I just don't see you having enough space to make it work with what you got.



ya you're probably right. i cant wait till i start growing in there


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 4, 2008)

Did you just get regular black and white wire and splice it to make the socket extend? I just got my light and I want to make it a cool tube. Im not trained in wiring shit so I dont wanna fuck it up.


bxke1414 said:


> Notice in this pic how I never took the ballast portion apart, there was no need to fuck with it.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ya after you take the metal piece off that the glass screws into, the whole piece socket included should come off and expose a black and white wire, I used a 2 prong extension cord, stripped all ends, used caps and tape to splice it back together to extend the socket. Just make sure you keep white with white and black with black on both ends.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 4, 2008)

right on man...thanks for helping me out with this +rep..


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 4, 2008)

No prob, check out his thread,

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/127167-150w-hps-cfl-winter-harvest.html


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 5, 2008)

sorry for the delay MM but here's the pics of the Lifesaver2 (2wks in flower, and as always 12/12 from seed) and one of my mystical grapefruit fems.
The other lil ladies in the rear are kerala krush,sour diesel, and a skunk of unknown origin..

I cant wait to quit using this big bud nute, it fuckin fries plants super easy,and i have a hard time findin the right level for the diff strains i grow....
Back to organics next round!!


Update: i also now have some (not many) uk cheese x auto ECSD beans...

These will be going in on the next run...should be approx mid jan as these grows will finish just before christmas, and i'm gonna tweak the setup a lil more over my vacation. 
The Cheese fem i used (Shown earlier in the thread and which i'm currently smoking)smokes soooo nicely, and as to be expected with the real cheddar, it'll flatten you real easy.

Go steady folks 

Frosty


----------



## Lit (Nov 5, 2008)

nice, nice.
great looking healthy plants everybody.
i havent started flowering yet, but my plant (bagseed)
is 3 weeks into veg, and im hoping within the next 2 weeks
to put her into flower. I have a question tho. 
I recently bought a sun system 150w hps enclosed ballast/reflector
from a guy off craigslist. It didnt come with the bulb, so i have to go buy one.
My question is what kind of bulb do i need to buy? ive seen mogul and medium
base bulbs and im confused as to which one i need. The enclosed ballast/reflector
says to use with ED style bulbs only. Can you point me in the right direction?
much appreciated fellas.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 5, 2008)

150w HPS bulbs are always medium socket from what I know.


----------



## MisterMicro (Nov 5, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> sorry for the delay MM but here's the pics of the Lifesaver2 (2wks in flower, and as always 12/12 from seed) and one of my mystical grapefruit fems.
> The other lil ladies in the rear are kerala krush,sour diesel, and a skunk of unknown origin..
> 
> I cant wait to quit using this big bud nute, it fuckin fries plants super easy,and i have a hard time findin the right level for the diff strains i grow....
> ...


 Real cheddar? lol. funny shit.

You just convinced me to go organic. if you cant do it with the experience you have, shit idk about it. I am very very pleased to hear some of your beans have finished up. i just got a 100% legit place to start growing. This multi millionaire is renting out a 4 br office in a holy of humungous humongous storage building. Its the trippiest place to man, you get the weirdest vibes, its something straight out of the twilight zone. like theres storage for cars and boats then you walk through a door and its a carpeted prefesional office space, then you go upstairs on this oldschool elivator with the kindof caged in by 2 by one beams of wood pull cord to oberate kind of deals and theres packacked good everywhere, then yet another office yonder. it has so many godamn rooms its insane. and id have access to the whole building. mwuahahahhaHAHA! ill have to upload some pics here eventually to give you the vibes im getting, just the trippiest place. Anyways i know you have few, but id really really really... really be able to use as many as you can throw. Since i dont want to chance cloning, be nice to get a fat stock hear first time around. either way im at peace. Especially after having a 3 some last night with some kinky KINKY ass bitches. alright well your plants look picture perfect as always, hope to rival them soon. 

Peace and love.


----------



## mr.stankydanky (Nov 7, 2008)

i tried wiring my 150 econo light and when i plugged it in it fucked up all my outlets upstairs! i dont know shit about wiring. haha it was kinda funny cuz the electrician came over and i only expected him to go in the garage because thats where the fuze box is and all that, and he ends up going upstairs into my room where my 2 foot bong was on display and my grow box!! hella sketchy! i was sweating the whole time. but i dont think he noticed the grow box, just the beautiful bong. hes comeing back tomorow because he cant figure out what happened. so ya, as you can imagine i feel pretty stupid. i hope the lights not broken but it was only 20 bucks so eh


----------



## [email protected]$y (Nov 7, 2008)

mr.stankydanky said:


> i tried wiring my 150 econo light and when i plugged it in it fucked up all my outlets upstairs! i dont know shit about wiring. haha it was kinda funny cuz the electrician came over and i only expected him to go in the garage because thats where the fuze box is and all that, and he ends up going upstairs into my room where my 2 foot bong was on display and my grow box!! hella sketchy! i was sweating the whole time. but i dont think he noticed the grow box, just the beautiful bong. hes comeing back tomorow because he cant figure out what happened. so ya, as you can imagine i feel pretty stupid. i hope the lights not broken but it was only 20 bucks so eh


hahaha shit 1 mate! but ya know the sparky is walkin out of the house sayin fucker stoner!! lol but it could be worse i had the peelers (cops) walk in to my place cause i was partin a bit loud and there was my 3foot bong called shrek sittin on the kitchen counter!! and didnt say shit bout it only said turn the music dwn!! so dont worry bout it!! just say u rewired something and blu the socket lol


----------



## mr.stankydanky (Nov 7, 2008)

[email protected]$y said:


> hahaha shit 1 mate! but ya know the sparky is walkin out of the house sayin fucker stoner!! lol but it could be worse i had the peelers (cops) walk in to my place cause i was partin a bit loud and there was my 3foot bong called shrek sittin on the kitchen counter!! and didnt say shit bout it only said turn the music dwn!! so dont worry bout it!! just say u rewired something and blu the socket lol


haha ya it could definitely have been worse! so does anybody have a link to how to wire the 150 econo light? i know its simple but i dont wanna fuck up my house again. the cord im connecting the light to doesnt have colored wires so idk which ones positive or negative


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 7, 2008)

Go spend $7 on a 3 prong extension cord at Walmart, strip the ends, black goes with black, white with white, and green with the copper ground. Cap and Tape.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 7, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Go spend $7 on a 3 prong extension cord at Walmart, strip the ends, black goes with black, white with white, and green with the copper ground. Cap and Tape.


or...
goodwill for 99 cents


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn good idea! I never thought to do that.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 8, 2008)

For all your wiring, I recommend getting heavy duty replacement cables. I purchased an 8 ft., 16 gauge replacement cord rated for 13 amps. Operating safely is important when you are doing something like this. To impart some electrical knowledge

Electrical wire comes in many thicknesses (gauges) indicated by number. Higher numbers indicate smaller wire and lower numbers indicate larger wire. Most household circuits are connected with 14-gauge wire. Wire thickness is important for two reasons--ampacity and voltage drop. Ampacity is the amount of amperes a wire is able to carry safely. Electricity flowing through wire creates heat. The more amps flowing, the more heat created. Heat is wasted power. Avoid wasting power by using the proper thickness of well-insulted wire. 

Ensure that you have a fuse in your house that you can plug this into safely. You can see the amperage rating of your fuse by looking at the number on the fuse in your fuse box. Most will be 15. If you have an American circuit breaker then your are probably running 120V. Safe usage of the electricity running through there is %80. You want to maintain this to reduce heat buildup and/or overload. 120 * 15 = 1800W. 80% of that is 1440W. Now consider other things you may have running on that circuit:
-Computer with 350W power supply?
-Lamps with 40W light bulbs?
-Printers?
-Heaters?
-Appliances?
-You get the point. Check your s$%& and don't overload your circuit.

Getting back to the cord... considering an 80% safe usage on the 13 amps, you can _still_ safely use the wire for the 150W lamp. I will not go into the math here, _again_. If you are interested in the details: look up Ohm's Law.

With the electricity discussion behind us, we can now get onto the fun stuff.


So, the first step is getting your lamp. You can order it from the company using their online order form. I ordered an extra lamp with it. Here is what I got in the mail:
 

While that is on it's way, you should need some supplies. Before you go out and get some used supplies from some junk bin at a hardware place or out of a dumpster: consider where these electrics may be and/or what they may be near. Now consider the god-awful molded, rotted, worn down meth house this little electrical screw may have come from. Just _think_ about that when you are getting supplies. They aren't very expensive and you'll have to clean the other stuff anyway. So, here's what you'll need:
-the previously discussed wire - I recommended 8ft. because that is plenty for _my_ needs. In this guide, we will be cutting the wire in different lengths: 1 being the plug to the ballast, the other being the ballast where the lamp/socket needs to be. Ensure you get a long enough replacement cable, or additional cable, to suit _your_ needs.
-a 4 inch electrical box
-some wire cutters and wire strippers (or a combo of the them)
-wire screws (variety pack with different sizes is good)

There are other alternatives to the above, but you get the idea.

Once a week or so has passed, you'll have your supplies and a lamp. Now that you have your light, you can become a little bit happier:






With your excitement complete, it's time to get your light out of the package and get it ready to disassemble:


The first thing you'll notice about the light is that it is much heavier and bulkier than anticipated. _Trust me_. The first two things to remove are the screws on the outside that hold the cage and "light jar" for lack of a better word:
 

Screws removed, you can twist the cage and pull it off. The light jar will twist out, like a jar, and then you can get your lamp from inside. Set your lamp aside:
 

Try not to get too many fingerprints on the lamp. If you do, most suggest you wipe them off with a cloth:
 

There are some weird hidden screws that you have to get to now. They are hidden underneath the large flat rubber guard in the ballast housing. Simply pry the rubber casing up and cut it off. You don't need it. Then you can access the screws underneath:
 

 

Once you have removed those screws, you will want to remove the screws that are in the very base of the light socket. They are two small silver screws. Be careful when you are removing these and use a small enough screwdriver to fit in there. You don't want to jam something in there and break the socket. I took the bit out of the screwdriver and used it:


Now you can move to the 3 screws surrounding the ballast housing:


The light will open, and you will see the 4 parts that are the inside of the light.


There is a brass colored bar that is holding the ballast in the casing. Leave that in there for now. You can inspect the parts now in all of their glory. _Before you disassemble_, take a *good* look at how the unit is wired. Especially if you are unfamiliar with wiring. While a guide can be helpful, but it is good to take a look for yourself. Take notes if you want. _Now you can take off the big brass bar_. Unscrew all the wire caps. If you took the screws out of the socket before, it will come off now. Now you have your ballast, your ignitor, and your socket. You should give yourself a pat on the back 'cause your halfway through.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 8, 2008)

We've got all of our pieces sitting in front of us. 


We've got the ballast (deceptively heavy):


We've got the ignitor:


And we've got the socket:


You've also got your plug cord and your extension cord.

A note before we start to put the wires together: take your time with the next few steps. Ensuring that your wires are securely twisted together and that the wire screws are on securely is very important.

I recommended 8 ft. before as you can use the plug to attach to the ballast and use the remaining cord to extend the length from the ballast to the socket.

First, you will want to measure how much distance you will need from your plug, to where your ballast will rest it's electrical box. If you are good at stripping wires then you know how much more space to give yourself. If you aren't, give yourself plenty of extra cable: you may accidentally cut into the cables within the outer jacket, and need to start with a fresh cut again.

Strip the wires so that you have adequate room to attach them together. Here's what you'll have
Plug Cord: W, Blk, Grn
Ballast Extension Cord (the other half of the cord): W, Blk, Grn 
Ballast: B, Red, Blu
Ignitor: Red, W, Blu
Socket: W, Blk

Here's how to connect the wires to eachother. After properly attaching the ground wire to a good grounding place (if you don't understand this, read up on it), you can get your other wires connected. This is where you'll want to get your plug wire in through one hole of the electrical box and get your extension cable up into the other hole. (It's a box. I know, punch the hole out with a screwdriver.




)

-Extension cord and socket: attach the white of the cord to the white of the socket. Attach the black of the cord to the black of the socket.
-Extension cord, plug cord and ignitor: attach the white of the extension cord to the white of the ignitor and the white of the plug cord.
-Extension cord, ballast and ignitor: attach the black of the cord to the blue of the ballast and the blue of the ignitor.
-Ballast and ignitor: attach the red to the red.
-Ballast and plug cord: attach the black of the ballast to the black of the plug cord.




Screw the lamp into the socket.

Do a little dance of luck and joy.



Here's a couple of examples of wiring found inside 150w hps



OK and for those who have a capacitor in the system here's a wiring diagram for that.










*Metal Halide*​ 
*Wiring Diagram*




*HPS*​ 
(High Pressure Sodium)
*Wiring diagram*​ 

Also worth noting is that most ballasts come with the wiring diagram on the back like so -







Hope thats a help


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 8, 2008)

Great post frosty. I have my two ballasts in my shop so i kept them in the vapor tight fixture and just did a remote socket kinda deal. 

For those who don't want to do as much work you can keep the components in the fixture and I like it because it is safe being thick metal and what not. Just don't go placing it on carpet....

+rep Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 8, 2008)

good tip downthedrain.
i used the guts from my hps to mount it to a barn style batwing reflector, and made a lil metal rame/casing for the ballast that sits on top of my cab with a 12v fan blowing thru it to keep the unit cool, works like a dream.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 8, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> good tip downthedrain.
> i used the guts from my hps to mount it to a barn style batwing reflector, and made a lil metal rame/casing for the ballast that sits on top of my cab with a 12v fan blowing thru it to keep the unit cool, works like a dream.


Yeah that sounds like a nice setup. Mine is outside and get's pretty chilly... I still need to rig a better exhaust to help with humidity(around 70percent, EEEK).

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/235248d1226031121-first-grow-g13-labs-power-img00062.jpg

That's my current setup...I'll be putting another HPS light in the middle come flower time...I might actually hang it below the canopy...
Right now I'm using one HPS light and one 65w CFL


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 8, 2008)

That has the potential be a killer setup.
cant wait to see how it performs for you in the later stages 

k time to catch some zzz's..

peace out.

Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 8, 2008)

Just added a coupla extra pics to the previous wiring post.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 8, 2008)

It looks really good!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok gang, i've been thinkin bout adding a 70w hps into the 150 cab during flowering to replace the 65W daylight CFL that i've been using.
I will be buying a light in the next wk, and IF you guys want i'll do a photographic breakdown of the light and removal of the ballast etc to make it remote?!


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 9, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Ok gang, i've been thinkin bout adding a 70w hps into the 150 cab during flowering to replace the 65W daylight CFL that i've been using.
> I will be buying a light in the next wk, and IF you guys want i'll do a photographic breakdown of the light and removal of the ballast etc to make it remote?!



Ok....
I have a killer idea, and I would most definitely help out frosty.
There should be a thing in the GrowFAQ that we can link people to on information and wiring info on the econolight and modifying security lights.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah a sticky would be a good idea.
I will post it here firstly then do it in the Growfaq section.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good deal, I have posted a few threads about how to wire the econolight, but to no avail people keep asking how to do it.


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 9, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Good deal, I have posted a few threads about how to wire the econolight, but to no avail people keep asking how to do it.


Yeah this way we can just have the link somewhat on had and drop it down instead of having to explain, or say to actually fucking read the thread!!!!!!!!
LOL...I got a little bit riled up there...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup i hear ya.
People seem to skip the search button, but it seems its easier to post a thread thats been done a thousand times than to trawl thru the previous threads of said topic.

anyhoo, back on track...
I'll be ordering a 70w light on wed, and will prolly do the tutorial next wk end.


----------



## Christianw1985 (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought the $20 dolla dolla bill 150 HPS E-Conolight. Made my own watering system thats on its own digital timer, made with a fish pump that pressurises the reservoir pushing the water into the 4 way splitter. Three lines out to the plants and one return line, that way i can control the pressure build up in the tank Other timer is on 12/12 for the light. Using Big Grow right now, going to get the Big Bud and will start to feed that when acquired


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good, you would probably benefit by remoting your ballast, https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/120470-my-20-150w-hps-econolight.html


----------



## Christianw1985 (Nov 9, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Looks good, you would probably benefit by remoting your ballast, https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/120470-my-20-150w-hps-econolight.html


What would be the benefits?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

Significant heat loss, that ballast gets hot!


----------



## Christianw1985 (Nov 9, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Significant heat loss, that ballast gets hot!


Ok cool thats what i thought... It gets hot, but i dont know how i would mount it any other way. This was i can just raise it easy, and i need the heat, the closest is pretty big... Would like to make a cool tube, but then i would need to get that heat out with a huge tube and i dont have space for that. I just have one little oscillating fan in there Im thinking about ordering another one, do you think it would be fine if i mounted it from the side? Or would that make the plants grow weird??


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 9, 2008)

Take a look at the progression of my light, I didn't always use a cooltube, you can easily just remove the ballast, remote it, and attach the socket to your mounting point with a screw.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 10, 2008)

Some growers dont remote the ballast as they need the additional heat to keep the grow space within the correct temps range..But a remote ballast also helps you get the light position just right, as you tend (depending on HPS manufacturer) to get a lil more useable room with the ballast out of your cab, and it opens up new possibilities of where/how to mount the light.


What are you using for internal and external venting christian?
Even if your temps are good or atleast within close reach of the ideal, you should still be doing a complete air exchange in the closet every 5 mins.
An oscillating fan is perfect for keeping the plants cool and toughening up the stems etc, but you still need to provide adequate gas exchange in the area.
For example i have 1 x 12v fan (slightly larger than pc type fan) blowing over the plants and 2 x bathroom extractor fans with filters for internal and exhaust gas exchange.
Temps rarely move from 76-78*C

Plants always grow towards the light, Your plants will not be affected by fan positioning unless the fan is too strong and it forces the leaves to the side..
but they will look wind swept.


----------



## Christianw1985 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the long advice bro. My closet is the only one i have in my apartment, is about 6ft X 9ft and about 4ft deep... Its pretty big, i have my plants on the floor in one of the corners... I think my temps vary quite a lot as it only will get warm in there if and when the lights are on... 
The only venting i have is opening and closing the closet, i can turn the fan on... But as you said it would be optimum to have airflow every 5 mins... Its a pretty big closet so im not too worried about the air going in and out, it think its fine... but should i be more concerned? You seem to have good air flow... home many plants do you have? And how big of a grow room?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like you'll be fine bro..Poor ventilation can lead to probs with mold, so you could poss have a coupla probs with that, but its easily remedied.


My cab details are as below,and the post after that, although a couple of small changes have been made..ie added an extra 4" fan.
I currently have in the cab:-
1 x Lifesaver - flowering - 2.7 ft
1 x Magical grapefruit - just started flowering - 2.4 ft
1 x Sour diesel - showing pre-flowers - 14"
1 x Kerala krush - Showing pre-flowers - 16"
1 x NL#1 - just Showing pre-flowers - 13"
1 x Auto ECSD - 13"
Plus 5 x Grapefruit clones 



frostythesnowthug said:


> ok, i know u know my 150 setup MM, but here's the skinny for anyone else interested.
> 
> PC hideaway storage cupboard - dimensions (H)128.3, (W)74.8, (D)53cm.
> gutted it of the shelves etc, lined with reflective sheeting..
> ...




Location: North Pole, of course..
Posts: 685 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/106339-150w-hps-club-inspirational-resource-2.html#post1292283
ok here's some pix.​Attached Thumbnails     

 

__________________
Get outta my way when i'm blasting my gun, got 99 bullets but it only takes one"- La Coka Nostra
Big Red Machine Worldwide - AFFA




*Coop*..Our new mouth to feed 
_Last edited by frostythesnowthug; 09-09-2008 at 11:10 AM. _


----------



## CourageToGrow (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey everyone. Since I have a 150 hps I figured I'd finally post on this thread since I have something worth posting finally. (had 2 plants turn out male like a month ago . . . id dont wanna talk about it it was depressing). But here is my Grand Daddy Kush plant 2 weeks into flower grown under 150 hps the whole way. 

Got an ionic carbon air filter and ventilation (2 way) in the room. but its a closet setup so not that big. Got the plant as a 2 week old baby from my friend and i've been growing it since. 

And now what you all want: Pictures!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 10, 2008)

CourageToGrow said:


> Hey everyone. Since I have a 150 hps I figured I'd finally post on this thread since I have something worth posting finally. (had 2 plants turn out male like a month ago . . . id dont wanna talk about it it was depressing). But here is my Grand Daddy Kush plant 2 weeks into flower grown under 150 hps the whole way.
> 
> Got an ionic carbon air filter and ventilation (2 way) in the room. but its a closet setup so not that big. Got the plant as a 2 week old baby from my friend and i've been growing it since.
> 
> And now what you all want: Pictures!


Looking good, check out this thread, https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/127167-150w-hps-cfl-winter-harvest.html, there are a whole bunch of us with planned winter harvests.


----------



## Looseluv (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn! There's a thread on this forum for everyone at every stage or strain, lighting setup.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 11, 2008)

We aim to please.


----------



## CourageToGrow (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey has anyone ever grown Northern Bright (fem.) from Nirvana? I got the seeds for it but I haven't germed them yet. Just wondering if its worth it for my next grow or if I should try something else.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 11, 2008)

I havent grown it bro, but i remember hearing its nice bud.
Should you give it a go?? well if you have the beans its rude not to, huh?!?
Besides, we'd all like to see somthing new from strains that aren't de rigeur.


----------



## CourageToGrow (Nov 11, 2008)

well I also have some big bud seeds and room is limited.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 12, 2008)

What up MM where ya hidin' out?!?!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 12, 2008)

Just had email confirmation that the 70w will be here tomorrow..
I will prolly be starting the breakdown etc on fri as its my day off.
so for those interested, keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## countyboi (Nov 12, 2008)

This is my grow wit a 150w and 2 75w cfls for side light. pics from cell


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome..
What are the rest of the specs CB?
cab dimensions/ medium used/strain/ nutes etc.


----------



## countyboi (Nov 12, 2008)

1st grow. Bag seed / Rockwool/ Gh nutes/. I veg for about a week then put them in 12/12 was scared of a height issue (growing in sunroom wit low roof) and i Diy a ebb& flow so i wasted alot of vertical space thinking of changing to a drip. Good thing is the light can stay about 5in from the plants wit no prob. Been flowering for almost 4 weeks. The smallest 1 is 1 week behind.


----------



## countyboi (Nov 12, 2008)

The grow is about 2x2 by the way but my space is 7x2 going to add more plants once i know wat im doing. And mor light of course.


----------



## jelven (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a question, does the $20 light come with everything you need to hook it up? i seriously just can't understand all that electrical stuff, i am not handy at all and trust me, DIY is not my style.. i would love to have a 150w hps but can't afford the expensive prices.. any one know where to get a cheap set up? i'm confused about this $20 thing haha sorry everyone, i'm new at this...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 12, 2008)

> i have a question, does the $20 light come with everything you need to hook it up? i seriously just can't understand all that electrical stuff, i am not handy at all and trust me, DIY is not my style.. i would love to have a 150w hps but can't afford the expensive prices.. any one know where to get a cheap set up? i'm confused about this $20 thing haha sorry everyone, i'm new at this...


Yes.
Go to home depot or wally world amongst others,they sell HPS lights that will be ideal for growing...You'll often find them in the clearance section at very good prices.

70w is pretty much as low as you wanna go, altho they do make lower wattage HPS floodlights, theyre not really worth bothering with.
150w is readily available in most home stores. plug n play kinda affair, although if you do decide to use it straight from the box, you may find the housng etc they come in will invade some of your available growing space headroom.

If space gets tight or if temps get too high, use the tutorial posted earlier in this thread to make it remote ballast...Its really that easy....you just have to decide whether you wish to completely dispose of the original housing and create your own, or if you wanna go for the easy option and keep the housing containing the ballast etc,and just extend the wiring to the bulb holder.(using correct rated wire of course)
This way you get minimal wiring to contend with and use the original housing to encase the ballast gear.

Also as previously posted,i am gonna do a more in depth breakdown on a 70w hps, that i am gonna be using to supplement my 150w cab, i am not sure which route i will be using yet to rig it up, as i dont know exactly whats gonna be required in the remote conversion until the light gets here and i get it dismantled.

time for a lil smokerella


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok gang, i got off work V early, and decided to check out the 70w that arrived this a.m.
I chose this Trac pro model as i've converted one before and theyre VERY easy to make remote....If you're looking for a 70w to supplement your cab, if possible try to get one that looks similar to this model, as theyre all pretty much the same to rig up.

This light is available in 120v/240v 
This is a reasonably simple procedure,
Ok here goes..

Firstly remove the screws holding down the Lens.







Next remove the Bulb, and put it somewhere safe..






Now remove the screws that hold the Aluminum Reflector to the housing (usually 4 screws)....Next remove the screws that hold the Ballast/starter etc into the housing.
Now CAREFULLY lift the Reflector from inside the housing, this should give you access to the screws that hold down the bulb holder to the housing.

Remove the bulb holder fixing screws, and carefully remove the ballast and bulb holder etc from the housing.

Discard the housing (unless you wish to use it later to re-house the ballast control gear.








Now follow the two wires that exit the bulb holder to where they meet the ballast control gear....in this case, theyre blue and brown... use a sharpie to mark where the wires exit the ballast/starter...ie BR for the BROWN wire - BL for blue wire.
Now find a piece of cable suitable for High wattage electrical items.
For this i will be using a piece of cable from an old welder power supply, as its ample for the task in hand.
Using this wire,strip the ends to a suitable length,and now connect it to the terminals you just marked with the sharpie..
(the BR + BL) 

Now strip the other end of the cable and connect it to the Bulb holder...ENSURE YOU CONNECT THE CORRECT COLORS 

*(Please note: i have used small 'chocolate block' type electrical connectors for Mocking up the light only - see pic - These will later be replaced with a single piece of the welder power supply wire , without any block connectors.)*








You should now have a ballast/starter assembly with a long extended Cable (cut to the length you need) complete with bulb holder attached to the end.


Now double check your connections, ensuring that all colors correspond with each other ie blue to blue - Brown to Brown
or 
for example, if you have used block type connectors to extend the cable ensure the colors match to which ever color you wire you joined the block to... ie blue wire from ballast --> block connector---> to red wire in extension cable---> to Block connector ----> to blue wire on bulb holder

Now check all connections are tight, and free of exposed wire, so as to be sure not to create potential electrical shorts or a FIRE HAZARD. If you wish you can also use electrical tape to cover the joins, after you have tightened the connections for peace of mind.


US residents - If You are using a U.S. 3 pin plug do the following:-

Now you will need a length of wire with a suitable plug attached to it to create the power supply lead...
Strip the lead to reveal the wires, and attach the Ground wire,Live wire and neutral wire from the lead to the terminals on the BALLAST.
The ballast terminals are marked as L/Ground/N....







If you are using an old 2 pin U.S. plug, you will need to run a wire from the GROUND terminal on the Ballast to a suitable ground... I wired my ground from the ballast of the 70w hps to the metal enclosure on my other 150w hps, which is fused for obvious safety reasons.






UK residents will need a 5 amp rated 3-pin plug and a length of 3 core wire cut to size(enough to reach the nearest power outlet)
Now Attach the plug to the wire, Brown wire to LIVE, yellow + green striped wire to earth and Blue wire to Neutral, check all connections are tight and replace plug cover.
Now strip the ends of the wires and attach the wires to the corresponding connections on the ballast terminals.
See pic....

Now, you should have a ballast/starter with and extended cable to the bulb holder, and a power lead.

PLEASE, check your connections once again, and MAKE SURE you have a GOOD ground/earth connection.



Fingers X'd and its time to plug the sucker in and test it.

its worth noting that these ballasts still get pretty hot even tho theyre only running a 70w.. adding a pc fan to the ballast will remove most of the heat just swell.


----------



## jesus420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Grow Area:
Converted Clothes Dresser (removed fronts from drawers attached w/ wood glue to make false fronts) 32"x14"x54" (about 3 sq.ft.)

Back side of dresser was made of wood fiber and i removed it then reattached with hinges and magnets and sealed it up with foam weatherstripping

Lighting:
150w HPS from E-conolight
2x 42w 2700k CFL's
Emergency Blankets (mylar) for reflectivity
Total Luminous Output ~20k Lumens

Ventilation:
(this part is kinda ghetto)
I want to cooltube, but i hate dealing with ducting especially in the confined space, and intake/exhaust ports are on the back which is essentially a door... so it's a pita.

basically I've got two inlet ports which are just two 4" square holes cut in the back of the dresser with a 6" desk fan exhausting out the rear... my ventilation is backwards though as intakes are above exhaust... kinda had to do it this way though b/c of space. It moves a lot of air, and it does it enough to provide direct airflow over the plants to stir them up a good bit.

I plan to reverse the flow of air and duct out of the 4" ports through carbon scrubbers and have a duct running off the 6" fan to make a light trap... however i'm worried that this will greatly reduce airflow as it's already 86 deg F on a good day.

actually all my issues come down to ventilation/heat... I plan on getting a homebox just because it's all nice and neat and spacious inside, i hate dealing with this dresser b/c it's so cramped, i dont know how ppl grow in rubbermaid tubs... i started in one of those (actually 2) for veg and it was a nightmare even with just cfl's

i have 3 plants right now flowering (17 days)... killed 3 males at this point, one confirmed female waiting on the other two.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds good Jesus420, yeah there can be issues with heat etc due to the lack of space in some of the cabs we use..
Even after planning these cabs as carefully as poss, you'll still nearly always hit a snag of some description.

As for rubbermaids, never used one as they look a lil too fiddly for my liking, altho i appreciate some people do some stunning grows within them.
My buddy is doing another 150w stealth scrog grow in his chimney, and its such a frickin small space..But he's pulling 1.5 oz dry,which is enough for him...The chimney acts as a real good vent for the heat, and naturally pulls air into the chimney breast as it convects the heat upwards..so no need for fans n such.
All covered up by some crappy gas fire that he got at a yard sale... 

Uber stealthy..


Good luck with your plants, lets see some pix.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought about my chimney, but the closet with ventilation into the attic was a way better idea.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 14, 2008)

*Update:* Just been to check temps in the cab now both the 150w and 70w lights are on, and the temp has increased from its usual 75 degrees from the 150w to approx 87 degrees while both are running.
I have turned the fan speed up a notch, and its dropped the temp to approx 80* which i can live with.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 14, 2008)

*OOPs sorry gang this is how the tutorial shoulda looked,*
*i forgot to post one of the wiring diagrams...DOH!!*


I chose this model TRAC pro 70w SON as its very easy to make remote, and i only need it for supplemental lighting in my cab..

....If you're looking for a remote ballasted HPS for your cab, 
if possible try to get one that looks similar to this model, as theyre all pretty much the same to rig up regardless of wattage.

Ok here goes..

Firstly remove the screws holding down the Lens.







Next remove the Bulb, and put it somewhere safe..






Now remove the screws that hold the Aluminum Reflector to the housing (usually 4 screws)....Next remove the screws that hold the Ballast/starter etc into the housing.
Now CAREFULLY lift the Reflector from inside the housing, this should give you access to the screws that hold down the bulb holder to the housing.

Remove the bulb holder fixing screws, and carefully remove the ballast and bulb holder etc from the housing.

Discard the housing (unless you wish to use it later to re-house the ballast control gear.








Now follow the two wires that exit the bulb holder to where they meet the ballast control gear....in this case, theyre blue and brown... use a sharpie to mark where the wires exit the ballast/starter...ie BR for the BROWN wire - BL for blue wire.
Now find a piece of cable suitable for High wattage electrical items.
For this i will be using a piece of cable from an old welder power supply, as its ample for the task in hand.
Using this wire,strip the ends to a suitable length,and now connect it to the terminals you just marked with the sharpie..
(the BR + BL) 

Now strip the other end of the cable and connect it to the Bulb holder...ENSURE YOU CONNECT THE CORRECT COLORS 

*(Please note: i have used small 'chocolate block' type electrical connectors for Mocking up the light only - see pic - These will later be replaced with a single piece of the welder power supply wire , without any block connectors.)*








You should now have a ballast/starter assembly with a long extended Cable (cut to the length you need) complete with bulb holder attached to the end.


Now double check your connections, ensuring that all colors correspond with each other ie blue to blue - Brown to Brown
or 
for example, if you have used block type connectors to extend the cable ensure the colors match to which ever color you wire you joined the block to... ie blue wire from ballast --> block connector---> to red wire in extension cable---> to Block connector ----> to blue wire on bulb holder

Now check all connections are tight, and free of exposed wire, so as to be sure not to create potential electrical shorts or a FIRE HAZARD. If you wish you can also use electrical tape to cover the joins, after you have tightened the connections for peace of mind.


US residents - If You are using a U.S. 3 pin plug do the following:-

Now you will need a length of wire with a suitable plug attached to it to create the power supply lead...
Strip the lead to reveal the wires, and attach the Ground wire,Live wire and neutral wire from the lead to the terminals on the BALLAST.
The ballast terminals are marked as L/Ground/N....








If you are using an old 2 pin U.S. plug, you will need to run a wire from the GROUND terminal on the Ballast to a suitable ground... I wired my ground from the ballast of the 70w hps to the metal enclosure on my other 150w hps, which is fused for obvious safety reasons.






UK residents will need a 5 amp rated 3-pin plug and a length of 3 core wire cut to size(enough to reach the nearest power outlet)
Now Attach the plug to the wire, Brown wire to LIVE, yellow + green striped wire to earth and Blue wire to Neutral, check all connections are tight and replace plug cover.
Now strip the ends of the wires and attach the wires to the corresponding connections on the ballast terminals.
See pic....

Now, you should have a ballast/starter with and extended cable to the bulb holder, and a power lead.

PLEASE, check your connections once again, and MAKE SURE you have a GOOD ground/earth connection.



Fingers X'd and its time to plug the sucker in..

Ok, So if it lit up, good work, and now all you have to do is create something for the ballast to sit on/in..I bolted mine to the other 150w HPS ballast on my cab.
The 'new' remote ballast will still get quite warm,so its probably not ideal to mount it on wood or leave it on carpeted floors..
Adding a pc fan to the ballast will remove most of the heat just swell, and help your control gear last a lil longer.


----------



## dewby (Nov 15, 2008)

So if I get one of those lamps I can run my 150W HPS out of it?... just plug it in? and a standard mogul base lamp fixture will do the same?


----------



## downthedrains (Nov 15, 2008)

Frosty, great job again man. I tried to rep you on it but I just rep'ed you and it wouldnt let me :/

Well keep it up and hopefully we can get those into the GroqFAQ


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 16, 2008)

dewby said:


> So if I get one of those lamps I can run my 150W HPS out of it?... just plug it in? and a standard mogul base lamp fixture will do the same?


No,The bulb wattage you can run in the Ballast depends on whatever wattage lamp you get.
A 70w HPS ballast wont run a 150w bulb, it will just keep trying to re-strike the bulb due to a lack of sufficient power and will eventually toast the ballast gear and the bulb.
If you want to go 150w with remote ballast, you will need to get a cheap 150w lamp and dismantle it.
If you can find a lamp that is similar in appearance to the one i posted in the tutorial, its a basic conversion.
If you cant find one of those style lights in 150w, just get a regular 150w hps light from one of the home stores and the conversion is pretty much exactly the same, just a lil more fussing around to get inside the housing.

If you get a light with a photo sensor built in to it, the wiring diagram to remove the sensor was posted earlier...easy procedure.
Rest of the wiring is the same.

The 70w HPS lamps come with a reasonably high temp-proof plastic e26(USA)/e27(UK) fitting that is sufficient for safe use with a 70w bulb and ballast.
150w and higher HPS come with a CERAMIC e39(USA), e40(Europe) Mogul base,as they get considerably hotter than a 70w....The ceramic base acts as a good thermoconductor,and reduces fire risks..
So in answer to your Q, no you cant use a mogul base 150w bulb in the 70w fitting...

This is the 150w i used for my cab, it was SOOOOO uber easy to convert to remote ballast,disassemble case, and extend bulb holder cable, and that was pretty much it!!! As the ballast is already enclosed in a metal shield you dont have to mess with it, just cable extension.
*





Thorn 150 watt Radpak DRS150 High Bay Fitting for 150w HPS-T Lamp*​*
* 
time for some caffeine


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks DTD, shame i F*cked up on the pics on the first post, wasnt paying attention (Our pup bouncing around the house), and didnt realise i had posted the same pic twice..DOH..lol
and it was too late to re-edit it when i noticed the following a.m

Anyhoo, i PM'd FDD and he said to stick it in the DIY section, so i have, and here's the link if anyone wants to bookmark it or whatever. 
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/130848-diy-how-remote-ballast-hps.html


*Hey MisterMicro, where you at bro? Whats the scoop on the new cab etc? Is it in action yet?*


----------



## MisterMicro (Nov 17, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Thanks DTD, shame i F*cked up on the pics on the first post, wasnt paying attention (Our pup bouncing around the house), and didnt realise i had posted the same pic twice..DOH..lol
> and it was too late to re-edit it when i noticed the following a.m
> 
> Anyhoo, i PM'd FDD and he said to stick it in the DIY section, so i have, and here's the link if anyone wants to bookmark it or whatever.
> ...


time man time.... ille have a dual 150w verticle cab setup soon.


----------



## waterCooled (Nov 28, 2008)

sup guys, 
I'm on day 38 of flowering scrog at the moment.

Here is a pic taken on day 35 of one of the many buds:


----------



## mr.stankydanky (Nov 28, 2008)

if i use 2 150 watt lights for veg is there any need for me to use a few 6000k cfls as side lighting to make sure it doesnt stretch?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 29, 2008)

The CFLs arent really that necessary, but will help keep them compact and bushy but if you get the 150s close enough to the plants your stretch should be minimal..

2 x 150w hps will give you something close to 30,000 lumens.

I'll post a pic later of my cabs current inhabitants, theyre bushy, produce some real nice buds and i use no supplemental CFLs for side lighting.
My cab is currently running
1x 150w hps
1x 70w hps
on 12/12 from seed
plants tend to finish out around 3ft


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 29, 2008)

Watercooled - lookin good bro, 150w are great for micro scrog 
lets see some more pics..


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is some bud porn from my side of the planet.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweeet!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Nov 29, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> The CFLs arent really that necessary, but will help keep them compact and bushy but if you get the 150s close enough to the plants your stretch should be minimal..
> 
> 2 x 150w hps will give you something close to 30,000 lumens.
> 
> ...


Here's those pix as promised..
No side lighting and they're not too stretched..
Well, all except the grapefruit, which is sativa, and has tripled its height since flowering.. every one of thse i've grown ends up alot taller than expected.












The life saver at the front is nearing the end of its natural life... i like to leave these to virtually die, or pick at 80% Amber trichs, its a knockout.. and can make you have a 'whitey' if you get heavy handed.


----------



## mr.stankydanky (Nov 30, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Here's those pix as promised..
> No side lighting and they're not too stretched..
> Well, all except the grapefruit, which is sativa, and has tripled its height since flowering.. every one of thse i've grown ends up alot taller than expected.
> 
> ...



Thats beautiful!


----------



## CourageToGrow (Nov 30, 2008)

Had these posted on another thread but since I grew them on a 150w hps I figured Id share here too.

5 week 3 days flowering

Grand Daddy Kush (GDPurple X Hindu Kush)

Keep on Growing Strong


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice work courage , whats your setup consist of?


----------



## CourageToGrow (Dec 1, 2008)

I got all the info on my thread as well as a few more pics

check it out:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/135582-grand-daddy-kush-flowering-week.html


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 1, 2008)

mr.stankydanky said:


> Thats beautiful!


Thanks Stanky, its certainly getting tight in there.



Courage, i will check that out in a sec...looks like it'll be good readin.


----------



## BornGreen1987 (Dec 2, 2008)

150w econolight set up in middle of grow with fluorescent tube bank overhead. Kali Mist, Shiva Shanti II, Skunk #1. At 6 weeks 3 days flowering. More pics in the journal.


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## bc.trip (Dec 2, 2008)

this is my 150 watt setup. first grow so no flower pics yet.


----------



## waterCooled (Dec 2, 2008)

hey guys, here i am at day 42 of flowering!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

150W HPS gotta love em! 

Brainwreck Day 33 flower. I cant wait


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 7, 2008)

daym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my 150hps comes tomorrow my girls are gonna love it!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

cannabiscult said:


> daym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my 150hps comes tomorrow my girls are gonna love it!


Did you get the econolight?


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 7, 2008)

no i got the htg package


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

nice...you will be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 7, 2008)

i keep hearing that!!!! im glad too. i want to start really punmpin out some good effective grows. i think im gonna go all auto flower next time.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive never grown autoflower..Im still on my first grow..I have 4 150's 2 econolight cooltubes and 2 floralux all in one systems. Honestly tho I think Im going to get a 600W. i want some coke can sized colas, and I dont think the 150 can bring that. we'll see tho..Im about to harvest my first batch in like a weel..Just waiting for some amber trichs to pop up


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 7, 2008)

Your sig is messed up btw Smokey, ladies look good, don't chop too early.


----------



## CourageToGrow (Dec 7, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Ive never grown autoflower..Im still on my first grow..I have 4 150's 2 econolight cooltubes and 2 floralux all in one systems. Honestly tho I think Im going to get a 600W. i want some coke can sized colas, and I dont think the 150 can bring that. we'll see tho..Im about to harvest my first batch in like a weel..Just waiting for some amber trichs to pop up


if you want soda can colas go with at least 400w hps 1000w is best though for that and then trim your lower growth so that the plant concentrates on fewer colas and therefore makes them denser danker and bigger.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Your sig is messed up btw Smokey, ladies look good, don't chop too early.


whats up with the sig???

O I have a scope..They wont be chopped until I get what Im looking for..I have a surplus of marijuana so Im not hurting

I want couch-lock so I'm waiting until 50% amber on my first harvest..I'll play around with the next one.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 7, 2008)

nice!!!! ............im drooling..........


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 7, 2008)

What he said...
thats some killer lookin plant..Congrats.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

well thank you all for the comments..I am proud of them. All I can say is fuck yeah to purple maxx I guess!! I did an experiment on the same strain and didnt spray PM on it...its not as frosty...


----------



## shinobi (Dec 7, 2008)

how many plants can I grow under a 150 watt hps?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 7, 2008)

I have 6 under each of my 150s...thats probably too much tho..you want to go for like 4 or 3


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 7, 2008)

I go six up in my cab too.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have 4 ladies under 1 150w HPS and 8 26w CFL's. They love it.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 7, 2008)

i think this is like day 38 flowering. 150 w hps from htg supply.

cheers everybody


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 7, 2008)

aww man now i cant wait for my hps!!!!

less than 24 hours lol


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 7, 2008)

quick question for you guys. what size fans do you use for your 150 watt lights and what kind of vent system do you have set up?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Dec 7, 2008)

eyy. wus goin on guys... i have 2 Sun System® HPS 150 Grow Light Fixture from Growco Indoor Garden Supply
and a 70W HPS security light from home depot. these pics are of, one of my old veg setup and my flowering plants(pics from about 4 weeks ago) they were 4 1/2 weeks flowerin...

























[email protected]


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 8, 2008)

bc.trip said:


> quick question for you guys. what size fans do you use for your 150 watt lights and what kind of vent system do you have set up?


If you refer to the first coupla pages of the thread bro theres a bunch of info there bout fans we're using...

Pc fans or those lil 12v fans that are slightly larger than pc fans work fine, wire them up to an old cell phone PSU...
i use one of those pc fans for the intake, but i have a 4" bathroom extractor fan for the exhaust and scrubber.
I use the PC fan with its own timer to supply fresh air when the lights are off..
The 4" fan works soooo well and has a pretty high CFM rating, that the ambient temps are around 75-77 degrees, that i dont really need to have the 12v fan on unless its a particularly hot day.
As for venting -- on the pc intake i have a tube with a couple of pieces of nylon hosiery over the end to stop anything getting into the cab, and a carbon scrubber mounted directly to the back of the 4" extractor fan(on top of the cab) as the have a large lip on the rear of them, where they would ordinarily go thru the wall of a house.

works a treat..


Go steady.. 
Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 8, 2008)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> eyy. wus goin on guys... i have 2 Sun System® HPS 150 Grow Light Fixture from Growco Indoor Garden Supply
> and a 70W HPS security light from home depot. these pics are of, one of my old veg setup and my flowering plants(pics from about 4 weeks ago) they were 4 1/2 weeks flowerin...
> 
> 
> ...


howdy. those buds look like they should be forming real nice bout now..
Whats the strain etc...?
How long they got left? any recent pix? 

Only thing i will say bro, is that you could maximise the potential of the area in the first pic if you tweak it a lil..Dont get me wrong, it seems to be veggin those plants just dandy, but i think it would benefit from some mylar or laying out a lil differently.. 
just my .2

real nice nonetheless 
keep us updated!!!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Dec 8, 2008)

yea ik man... my freind hooked me up with his old grow tent. i have about 6, 1 1/2ft-2ft plants. then the big one from the first pic all flowering now.


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 11, 2008)

Comin back to read this later on... =]


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 12, 2008)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> yea ik man... my freind hooked me up with his old grow tent. i have about 6, 1 1/2ft-2ft plants. then the big one from the first pic all flowering now.


*Hope the tent works out for ya *
*We'd love to see some pix if ya can get em.*



moon47usaco said:


> Comin back to read this later on... =]


*Glad to have you onboard Moon! *

*Ok gang, **I'll try to post some pix of the grapefruit, auto ECSD and the mystery purple strain thats popped up..Think its either Ingemars Punch or one of my Skidows.*
*The Lifesaver is hanging and smells sooo nice. *


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are my lovely ladies 7 weeks into flowering under a 150w HPS with some CFL side lighting.






​


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweeeet!  i'm suitably impreesed bro. great job!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

bxke is starting a 150 revolution with his sea o' colas


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 12, 2008)

And some quality pix! 
+rep


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 12, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> bxke is starting a 150 revolution with his sea o' colas


Hahahahaha.


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone have a link to a DIY cooltube for the econolight hps + ballast?

I am just growing 2 plants in my closet setup (14'' x 21'' x 42''+), do I even need a cool tube for this setup if I have intake and outtake fans?

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/121080-diy-cool-tube-how.html
and thera ya have it


----------



## cooker06 (Dec 12, 2008)

I need cheap mylar where can i get about ten feet or so of it cheap???? Help please.....rep for answers thanks


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot for that link smokey, and would people here suggest a cool tube for my setup? Any input from the veteran 150w club peeps would be great hah


----------



## cooker06 (Dec 12, 2008)

REVISED hahaha good answers


----------



## cooker06 (Dec 12, 2008)

and you dont need a cool tube for a 150 at least i dont for my 2.... and can get them 6 inches away..... i was told 26 inches and 6 is no burn perfect but good luck with the whole grow


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 12, 2008)

cooker - cant help ya bro, i dont use mylar..

letsdothis - in a cab that size you shouldnt need a cool tube, but it would have its benefits in a cab with limited height esp if you're growing a strong sativa dom plant, as it could stretch alot, and using a cool tube will allow you to let your plants grow closer to the light without burning.
150w hps dont really throw out too much heat, mine are around 79degrees @ 7" away from bulb..and some of that is trapped heat under the reflector.
If you currently have the heating on, your cab temps could be noticably higher for obvious reasons, but a good 4" fan installed in the cab as an Exhaust will pull the heat straight out.
thats what i use and my temps are steady 75-77* during summer + winter.


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips frosty and yeah I'll have 2 4'' fans (1 each for intake/outtake). Also you mentioned that yours has a reflector, would you suggest getting one of those no matter what to make light available? I'll have white reflective siding to my growbox/tent and I'm growing afghan kush-indica in case that matters.

Thanks man


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah i use a dimpled batwing reflector..Using a reflector makes use of the light that would otherwise be lighting up the top of your cab and not your plants...and we all kno every lil bit of light counts, so why waste it?
white reflective for the sides is good 

A bulb reflector is not necessary for colloseum/barrel grow styles, or those where the HPS bulbs are hung vertically


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 13, 2008)

The link to my grow is down below. Early Misty with Fox Farm nutes and a 150w hps. I love this shit.


----------



## token211 (Dec 14, 2008)

letsdothis21 said:


> Thanks a lot for that link smokey, and would people here suggest a cool tube for my setup? Any input from the veteran 150w club peeps would be great hah


just put a fan on the bulb. my light is with in 2in of the top. but that's cuz i'm out of space.lol


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to where I can either purchase a cheap reflector or make an easy DIY one? I don't have many tools to work with so the easier the better.

I've searched the whole forum and this seems like one of my options, but how would it perform?: https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/109235-building-cheap-light-reflector.html

[EDIT]: Might be important to note that I am working with limited space (14'' x 21'' x 42''+), since some reflectors might be too big for this space

Thanks guys


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 15, 2008)

i've got a space just a little bit bigger than yours. i saved this link for a diy cooltube that i'd like to work on after the holidays. bake-a-round tubes are 3.75 in diameter and i think it was 14" long, so with 4" ducting it'd fit in 21" of space. and i don't think that many tools were needed for the project.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=62161&highlight=cool+tube


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah at first I think I am just going to try and use a reflector w/o a cooltube and see how the temps are, but thanks for the link.

Still debating on whether to make the DIY reflector made from mylar/posterboard or something else..


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 15, 2008)

here's another link to a batwing reflector. shows a cfl in the thread, but all you'd need is a ballast to use a 150 watt hps.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=54833&highlight=diy+reflector

or you might even consider this. compact hps, i've got one myself. it's about 16" long x 9" wide x 5" high. not bad for $70. i'm not sure on this, but i'm sure that having the ballast in the reflector doesn't help at all with controlling temps. could always turn it into a remote ballast.
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=HLCSHPS015SS&eq=&Tp=


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Perfect, looks like I'll make one of those batwing reflectors then, I like the intuition behind it; more light for the plants 

Thanks for the help bc


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 15, 2008)

letsdothis21 said:


> Perfect, looks like I'll make one of those batwing reflectors then, I like the intuition behind it; more light for the plants
> 
> Thanks for the help bc


anytime, diy is a good choice. making things yourself is always a blast. do you have a ballast/lamp yet? if not, here's a link that might help with that part.
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/8499-convert-common-home-security-light.html


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 15, 2008)

hey bc.... Nice avatar. What's the world coming to?


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 15, 2008)

Single White Pistol said:


> hey bc.... Nice avatar. What's the world coming to?


thanks. you know, sometimes you just have to wonder...


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 15, 2008)

bc.trip said:


> anytime, diy is a good choice. making things yourself is always a blast. do you have a ballast/lamp yet? if not, here's a link that might help with that part.
> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/8499-convert-common-home-security-light.html


Yeah I got the $20 econolight, it's still in the box it was shipped in I just haven't opened it yet haha. I do have all the parts and stuff to make it into a remote ballast so once I get my seeds (ordered last week) I'll be ready to start.


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 15, 2008)

letsdothis21 said:


> Yeah I got the $20 econolight, it's still in the box it was shipped in I just haven't opened it yet haha. I do have all the parts and stuff to make it into a remote ballast so once I get my seeds (ordered last week) I'll be ready to start.


that's awesome. i just started growing(including beginning to construct grow cab) a few months ago so i remember how exciting the part you're at is. i almost wish i needed to start a whole new cab just so i could build another one.


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah man I think I've thought of everything I'll need throughout the grow so hopefully it goes smoothly.

And if it all works out I'll have a couple ounces right in time for 4/20


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 15, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Hahaha dude when did you build that? looks irrilie similar! Thats going to produce, no doubt, good job on going verticle. Is that a class dome around the light? how is that working?
> 
> DYK that cool tubes strip 10% of lumens out of your light. And ever lumen is mighty precious when dealing with a 150w, no doubt.
> KNOwledge is power! Woohooo.


Yo Mistermic... I have the same exact light that dude is using. Did you mean that that glass may be taking 10% of my lumens from me???


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 15, 2008)

For those who have done the 150watt before a few times. What do you yield on average per plant? I already know it depends on light, nutes, and a number of things and blah blah blah... but if you've done it more than once, you can give me a rough average within your experience.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

First time grower here, will let u know in a few weeks.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 16, 2008)

when you giving her the chop bxke?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

I see clear, cloudy, and a few amber, so it will probably be next Wed, which is exactly week 9.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 16, 2008)

i havnt seen any amber trichs on mine yet..mine are at 64 days right now. the nugs keep swelling. Im letting all the hairs turn color. trichs are cloudy/clear


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome, ya ur right, it will all depend on the trichs.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 16, 2008)

Single White Pistol said:


> For those who have done the 150watt before a few times. What do you yield on average per plant? I already know it depends on light, nutes, and a number of things and blah blah blah... but if you've done it more than once, you can give me a rough average within your experience.


If i grow 4-5 auto ECSD in my cab i'll average 1.2-1.8 dry oz per plant, sometimes maybe 2 or a lil over, but those have just been lucky grows..
If i grow one plant in there, say skunk x big bud , i could get anywhere from 4-8 oz esp if i've vegged a lil (usually no more than 3wks) and done a lil LST to let the side buds get plenty of light too.. but thats down to the big buds genes.
kinda depends on genes, and then your setup..
You could use 10k watts and if the genes suck you still may only yield a small amount of bud.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 16, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i havnt seen any amber trichs on mine yet..mine are at 64 days right now. the nugs keep swelling. Im letting all the hairs turn color. trichs are cloudy/clear


I'm right there with ya..waiting for the sight of a few more ambers on some ECSD, should be the next day or so. It smells frickin amazing!!!
Got my last lifesaver to get me thru christmas.


----------



## Afroman25 (Dec 16, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Haha good call man, you should be like the vice president of this club. Yeah, 150w hps only, plain and simple. Cfls are for pussies. Pussies get fucked. Your fucked. bing bang boom.
> 
> Alright give jack the go ahead...


 yes cfls are for pussies. Im proud to be a member of this club


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 17, 2008)

anybody use a 4" centrifugal fan for their 150?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 17, 2008)

I use a 4" extractor fan, but its an Axial fan not Centrifugal.


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm not sure if a centrifugal fan would be overkill for a 150, or if it'd be too loud.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

let my enter the realm of the elite:


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

nice lil tote you got there..My boy has that same 150. Is that foil as a reflector?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 17, 2008)

BC.trip -
i'm not sure if a centrifugal fan would be overkill for a 150, or if it'd be too loud.
__________________

Maybe , i guess it depends on whether its got adjustable speed or how many CFM's its rated to, but i've never used one on my grows.
Rubber mountings will solve any vibrational noise issues, but yeah you could still be left with a pretty noisy fan.
have a look online at the Centrifugal fan manufacturing sites, they may list the dB ratings, so you can get a fix on poss noise levels.


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 17, 2008)

cannabiscult said:


> let my enter the realm of the elite:


Hey, noticed that there was a smaller plant in one of those pics, are you doing a perpetual grow at all?

I've been interested in doing one but I'll have 2 plants (maybe 3 if I do a perpetual), but the thing is is that I wouldn't know how to work the light settings since it'd all be under one light (the 150w econ).


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

its not foil its mylar, second i am doing a perpetual grow right now but its tough seeing as the little guy has been 12/12 since seed and the bigger one was vegged 18days. i also have a 4 day old seedling thats under 24/0 cfls right now but what i am waiting to do it harvest all the plants i have when evr they are ready then im going to start a feminized ppp Sog and make that perpetual by taking clones and bying another 150 for a veg room


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks smokey it was all of you in this thread that made me get the 150 and i thank you all for it


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad to have you onboard!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks. im happy to be here


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 17, 2008)

cannabiscult said:


> its not foil its mylar, second i am doing a perpetual grow right now but its tough seeing as the little guy has been 12/12 since seed and the bigger one was vegged 18days. i also have a 4 day old seedling thats under 24/0 cfls right now but what i am waiting to do it harvest all the plants i have when evr they are ready then im going to start a feminized ppp Sog and make that perpetual by taking clones and bying another 150 for a veg room


Yeah, let me know how it goes with that little guy at 12/12...I might try and do it as well.

Or maybe I'll just set up a little CFL box holding 1 plant and then I can harvest once a month (1 plant in CFL 2 in flower with the 150).

Hah studying for my agronomy final and all I can think about is how it relates to weed...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 17, 2008)

letsdothis21 said:


> Yeah, let me know how it goes with that little guy at 12/12...I might try and do it as well....


I always grow 12/12 from seed, works out just fine..My cab is 5ft in height and the plants usually end up 3-4ft with good yields...There are pics earlier in the thread of my plants 12/12 from seed.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Dec 17, 2008)

i want to smoke those


----------



## stonersrbetter! (Dec 17, 2008)

so i just finished reading through this long ass post and i though i mite come and share with you guys what i did with my 150 watt hps lights. right now i am using them for veg until my t5 comes in. then in 2-3 weeks ima start using her for flowering. here are some pics i took a little while back.

proud to be part of the 150w club....

well for sum reason riu isnt letting me upload my pics so ill get em up later today hopefully.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

where the hell is mistermicro? did he stop growing?


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

letsdothis: im studying for my comp final lol i know how you feel. and the lil dude has been flourishing under 12/12 im expecting to get around 1/2 and ounce from him seeing as this is my very first attempt at 12/12 from seed with a plant.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 17, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> where the hell is mistermicro? did he stop growing?


Lol i was askin myself the same thing, and then i got a PM...
He's got stuff goin on at the moment, and tries to get in here when he can, which hasn't been too much.
He'll be back sometime soon enough.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

whats the typical yeild here for one plant under a 150?

post your yeild boys:

* i know there are a thousand variables in determining the yeild i just want to see what you guys have got so i know the potential i have to work with


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

well I will be posting my harvest in about 5 days or so..Ive finally got some amber trichs, and these ladies are prime!

here is my lineup of all the flowering ones -3(they were in their dressing room, and couldnt be bothered)


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

and those were done with 2 150's correct. im looking forward to it man, ill keep posted. looks fucking amazing. since it was my first real indoor grow and i dodnt know about how fast the strain(unknown) was gonna grow i got scared about height limits so i only vegged 18 days. 

but what i want to find out is 

A) how long to veg 4 plants in order to get them big enough to yeild an ounce each or more 

OR


B) How many plants to grow on 12/12 from seed in order to harvest over an ounce each harvest. 


im workin with a 1 foot long 2 1/2 foot wide and 3 feet tall rubbermaid contraption as in the previous pics posted.


if i should think about a diff area to attain this goal im willingly ready to hear suggestions and tips. 


you guys are the best


----------



## letsdothis21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Based on my research for A I'd say 3-4 weeks...not sure about B though.

After reading a ton I'll be vegging mine for 4-5 weeks, then 8 weeks of flowering hoping to get 3 oz off 2 plants hopefully.

Some people say they can get 1g/watt which would be roughly 5 ounces for a 150w HPS...but don't know if that will work out..


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

i think that is like uber ideal conditions though only. i just want enough herb to hold me over till next harvest. i smoke about an eigth every four days


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

cannabis...you said you are doing SOG right? if you have height issues you can always fim or top..they also have nutes that stunt growth as well. I veg all my plants until they are at least 2.5' then I stunt their growth with bushmaster, and start 12/12. the first day they get a full 24 of dark tho. Im hoping to get about an oz off each plant. we'll see about that tho.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 17, 2008)

wow thanks i didnt know about the stunting. right now im not doing a sog but thats what im planning. im happy with my 2 babies right now. its actually going to be quiet interesting to see the yeild difference. flowering a plant for 18 days and then starting 12/12 and vegging for no days and starting a sprout at the same time as the vegged plant at 12/12. they went into 12/12 same exact time ones just vegged the other isnt...........really gonna be interesting. but the lil dude is for the other guy in my band, he lives with his folks and cant grow so i said hey bro ill gorw you one and give you whatever it yeilds! (im not slacking on his plant either, i want my friends as high as me)


----------



## Dustinv420 (Dec 17, 2008)

i have an aerogarden, im in the process of getting a mother going and plan on setting up 6x clones much like gypsy did, i was gonna pick up a 150w from hgt but wanted to know if this and maybe the standerd ag hood would be enough to make some weight..? your thoughts....


----------



## john do (Dec 17, 2008)

just get an econo hps there super easy to hook up and costly efficient only 30$ when shipped i have quite a few clones and a mother plant all under my 150 set up some supplemental 2700k cfls works wonders im sure my mother plant will yeild atleast a zip ill post pics soon as i get get new camera.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 17, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Lol i was askin myself the same thing, and then i got a PM...
> He's got stuff goin on at the moment, and tries to get in here when he can, which hasn't been too much.
> He'll be back sometime soon enough.


 could not of said it better my self. Heres my latest shit, hope to get back in the game here soon. Im going to make a wood lid with elbo ducting exausting. I have to fans back to back to try to maximise air speed, and thereafter circulation. im going to have one fan suspended right in the middle focusing on the light, anyways, yes im still growing, just took me a bit to get back in the game. Getting my liscence in abouts a week


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey but what do you think. Flex ducting elbow or sheet metal elbow (exaust) as for noise? Think thered be a noticable noise difference??


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread so I don't know if someone suggested this already, but check out this grow style.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=88449&page=1&pp=15

You could do a box that size with a couple $20 hps's or shrink it down to fewer plants with one light. 

Look closely at how freaking HUGE his yields were.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 18, 2008)

I just received my two econolights today. 

Impressive for $20, I gotta say the build quality far exceeds anything I would have expected. Heavy fixture for such a cute tiny little bulb.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 18, 2008)

You will definitely enjoy your investment, here my little garden under 1 150w Econolight.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea I've grown plenty before, I just didn't have any HPS's at the moment so grabbed a couple of these. 

I've been flowering the past year with two 250w halides just because they were free, I'm hoping these being the right spectrum they might equal those but save on heat and electric.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 18, 2008)

bxke how many girls is that?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey MM, Thought you'd wanna know, just chopped the main cola on one of the auto UK Cheese x ECSD i was testing before i do a seed run.. Its pretty dense and smells real nice...There's approx the same quantity, maybe a lil more still on the plant which will be cut next wk sometime.
It would've been alot better if it had a lil more light, but as the grapefruit was kinda obscuring it..it really wasnt getting that much light at all.
So now you kinda know how the cross went,and what i'm working with...Seems to be a nice mix, was as easy as my auto ECSD to grow and seems real resilient to nutes too, and considering it managed to give me this much bud with very little light , i think will yield well if it gets plenty of light.. Smoke report in a month. 
Cant wait to get the seed run under way...







There will also be a comp for the folks in this thread to win some of the auto cheese x ECSD beans, or auto Cheisel as i call it.


Go steady..
Frosty


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 18, 2008)

cannabiscult said:


> bxke how many girls is that?


I have 4 ladies in the closet.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 18, 2008)

cool. thanks


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

Just chopped one of my white rhinos...here is are the colas...Im going to let her sister go until the trichs are nice and amber. this plant had mostly cloudy, some slightly amber.


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 18, 2008)

i keep seeing ppl talk about econolights and haven't been able to find out where they're from. anybody have a link?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 18, 2008)

They don't ship to canada if that's what the BC in your name stands for.

It's these:
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 18, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Hey MM, Thought you'd wanna know, just chopped the main cola on one of the auto UK Cheese x ECSD i was testing before i do a seed run.. Its pretty dense and smells real nice...There's approx the same quantity, maybe a lil more still on the plant which will be cut next wk sometime.
> It would've been alot better if it had a lil more light, but as the grapefruit was kinda obscuring it..it really wasnt getting that much light at all.
> So now you kinda know how the cross went,and what i'm working with...Seems to be a nice mix, was as easy as my auto ECSD to grow and seems real resilient to nutes too, and considering it managed to give me this much bud with very little light , i think will yield well if it gets plenty of light.. Smoke report in a month.
> Cant wait to get the seed run under way...
> ...


lookin good. the cheese thats so chrystally? Ya a bit small, but non the less a fine specimen. Cant wait man

My seedlings arnt doing to well, im trying starting them out in rock wool but its not working to well, i think i might be getting to cold at night and its stuning the roots so i just killed my exaust to see if it makes any difference. Should i get um in some soil?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope everyone on here is running these 150's horizontally mounted and with the globe off. I wired one up and toyed with it a little to see how it looks compared to the 250 halides. Not bad, not bad at all, actually horizontally I can't tell which is brighter but to be fair my halide bulbs are ready to be replaced at close to 6 months old. Yes I know the spectrums are so different they don't exactly directly compare anyway, I just wanted to play with the new toys.

But be warned...Mounted vertically with the globe on they visibly suck ass... Light actually thrown down to a plant in this case is cut way way way way down and obviously can't compete with the 250 halide. Not only that, but the globe is so long you'll be forced to run the light too far away from the plant even if the top of the plant is touching the globe.


Also I sort of laughed at someone before for thinking that glass has a 10% light loss even though I agreed you should take the glass off. Well, this glass is much thicker and wavier than I expected and can't help but have a funhouse mirror effect on the light. Take that thing off men, it really is _THAT_ bad.


----------



## ScurvySmokingBastard (Dec 18, 2008)

dank nug smokey


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 18, 2008)

Off with the globe then! I'm glad you guys are here man. I only have a couple more weeks I think, but I guess it's never too late.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Just chopped one of my white rhinos...here is are the colas...Im going to let her sister go until the trichs are nice and amber. this plant had mostly cloudy, some slightly amber.


Smoke! Did you weigh that out? I'm curious.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 18, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> lookin good. the cheese thats so chrystally?
> *Yup totally covered in trichs bro..My camera's bein an ass or i'd have gotten better photos.. That single cola might look a lil unimpressive but its weighing in around 73g, and remember bro i have BIG hands bein 6'8" *
> Ya a bit small, but non the less a fine specimen. Cant wait man
> *Not too bad considering it was stuffed away in a corner..Just used a light meter in there, and the area it was in is receiving around 1/6 the light the other plants are gettin.. so not bad at all really..*
> ...


*See how the exhaust thing works for ya bro, then maybe a heat mat, or yeah maybe soil will work a lil better...*
*If its hella cold , it can be worth while insulating the outside of the pots too..but it can get bulky.*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 18, 2008)

That looks sweet smokey..Nice job!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you all...I havent weighed them out yet..I was gonna wait until I put them into jars...Im hoping an oz. Im gonna chop her sister in a bout 4 days..I want full amber trichs on that one.


----------



## kaze (Dec 19, 2008)

Just started my first grow and I will be using a HPS 150 for the flowering.

I have my plants in a dripper/DWC under CWF for veg. I will be moving to a Ebb/flow system for the flowering under a 150 HPS...

I am about 20 days in right now from seed and all looks ok for my first round...

The seeds are White Widow and some "bonus seeds" from the seed bank when I ordered. The "Bonus seeds" are doing great. A few issues with the White Widow but I'm trying to get it all in order. 

Just finished up the Flower side the other night and waiting impatiently for the day the ladies, I hope, transition to the Flower side....

I hope to grow a mom or two on this first round and keep the system in operation all the time...

I'll keep the Grow Journal up to date.....

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/141450-under-stairs-project-1st-build.html


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 19, 2008)

welcome! welcome!



so for the other homies I got a big update!

i decided to step it up a notch and order another 150watt system from htg and some grow big and neem oil. so ill be running 2 150's side by side. think my girl will like it???

that way once i have all these plants into flowering i can spread em out more. and now i can do a Sea of green. 

and if i feel like it i can set up a veg and flower room seperately. yes! having 2 lights is gonna be so much better than 1!


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 19, 2008)

cannabiscult said:


> welcome! welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the more light the better, eh? and i've read that having two sources of light can be better than having one light source of a bit more power than the two combined(make sense?). and, most importantly, you can still be in the club, right?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol yeah that made sense bro..
2 x 150w HPS will not emit as many lumens as say a 400w..
150w = 15-17000 lumens
400w = 50-54000 lumens

So in theory you'd need 3x 150w to get close to 400w output, and as 3x 150 is 450w it makes no sense to just not use the 400w.

And yeah the clubs still cool with supplemental lighting..i'd say as long as the grows are based around 150w anything kinda goes.
I use my 150w from start to finish 12/12 and turn on my supplemental 70w when theyre flowering to give em an extra burst..
SORRY if i'm waffling, just got in and i'm a lil mashed.

Have a fun wkend gang 

Go steady y'all 
Frosty


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

i cant wait , you think i can get a decent yeild off 4 plants under the 2 together? what about 6??? advice comments idea.....anything would be rad. they are gonna be directly side by side in a 9spare foot area maybe a lil smaller


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 20, 2008)

I just had a harvest...hoping to get over an oz. how tall are you letting your plants get?


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

well right now man i have only 2 girls one just showed my sex today and has been 12/12 from seed , other one is 12 inches tall and is on day 20 of flower......both under the 150hps getting ready to add the other next week


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

but.....but if the sprout i have in veg is gonna stay there for a month and hopefully is a female. once all three of those plants are harvested then ill strat a sog. probably summer.


----------



## oooo (Dec 20, 2008)

where have you guys got your 150 watt HPS grow lights from, the online hydroponics stores only seem to do 250 watts and over. I am in the UK so only UK companies please.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

cant help ya mate im in the US. htg supply here, in the Uk.....no clue


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 20, 2008)

oooo said:


> where have you guys got your 150 watt HPS grow lights from, the online hydroponics stores only seem to do 250 watts and over. I am in the UK so only UK companies please.


 
just found this for you..
http://www.screwfix.com/cats/A354547/Lighting/Floodlights/Commercial-Floodlights


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 20, 2008)

oops....and this....
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Electrical/Commercial+Lighting/d190/sd2768


hope thats a help 

Frosty


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

hey frosty ill ask you the same question i asked bxke

:

hey i got another quick question and its kinda matter of opinion but i just wanted you thoughts. so right now i have a rubber maid set up goin and its kinda pointless. the mylar could just be on the wall instead of the container and i took the top container off cause i couldnt vent it well enough. needless to say that idea is gonna go away. but my real issue is. im growing in my bathroom right now and dont want to get budrot from the humidity. now my closet is 2foot wide 7feet deep and 7 feet tall. i cant grow in there because i cant vent it or get power without cutting a wall. (cant do that i rent the house) so i have my bedroom and thats it. i cant do it in the living room cause my front door is there. i have the rest of my house but my room mate has the other part and i dont wanna encroach ya know. what would be a good idea for my grow space in my bed room. 2 150w hps. the room is 10x10. should i section off a corner and disguise it? what should i do??the other issue is, there is no door on my room so i cant get it 100 percent dark. its open to the living room, not totally just the doorway.

im so fuckin confused about what i should do? any thoughts? tons of rep for you or anyone who can help


----------



## oooo (Dec 20, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> just found this for you..
> http://www.screwfix.com/cats/A354547/Lighting/Floodlights/Commercial-Floodlights


Cheers this was a good help


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd go for a 'drobe bro...
get yourself a cheap ass double wardrobe(the ones with 2 doors work fine and are quite roomy inside), assemble it, stick the lights in and cut your vent holes in the top and back, so they cant be seen,and install fans..paint it or mylar inside and youre set.
No-one will think twice bout a big ole 'drobe in your bedroom.
my first drobe grow was approx 4ftx3.5ftx6.5ft.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 20, 2008)

oooo said:


> Cheers this was a good help


 No probs bro.. good luck with the grow and welcome to the 150 crew..


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

hmmmmmm very good idea. im liking it......thinking and processing





oh +rep!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 20, 2008)

Works real well , there's a bunch of threads available on RIU and other sites that have used some kind of closet/wardrobe. take a google for 5 and you'll see what i mean.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 20, 2008)

my daughter DELILAH 420.. 

WINKDOGG


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 20, 2008)

The guys at e-conolight have added a round reflector to the 20$ hps looks like about 24" white aluminum not bad for another $18.99. Just mount the reflector and bingo-bango instant grow light. Funny they added what seems to be a useless reflector to a vapor tight , that is exactly what people need to grow ...hmmmmm i think they figured out why they sold so many vapor tights the last few years!

Winkdogg


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 20, 2008)

That is a horrible idea do not buy those reflectors. Using the light in the vertical position sucks, Maybe Half the light gets to the plants as it would horizontally.

They have to be mounted horizontal and all you need to do is get a flat sheet of some kind of metal and bend it over your leg or something. A side panel from an old pc, or whatever. Or a piece of round ductwork from home depot... That stuff already has a seam that just pulls apart so it's like already done for you, just have them cut it to length.

Bent it round, then bend the other way in the middle, Instant batwing. Heck you could even skip buying paint and just polish the metal a little.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 20, 2008)

winkdogg420 said:


> my daughter DELILAH 420..
> 
> WINKDOGG


Ha ha she's quite the cutie!!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 20, 2008)

Wink, Oregonmeds is on the money bro...Def needs to be lay horizontally for efficient growing.. There are styles of growing that use the bulbs vertically(colluseum style grows for example) but those are kinda specialised grows, or people who have a BIG setup that implements several lights.
and yup making reflectors is a piece of cake, depends on your budget.....If you wanna go real ghetto, one of those LARGE aluminum take-out food trays (find one long enough for the bulb), cut a circular hole on the end as big as the light socket, remove bulb, place bulb thru circ hole, tighten and then use duct tape to hold the tray in position.
OR yup Pc cases work, ducting, etc etc etc etc See what you have laying around .
Hell i've used an oldsmobile rocket 88 V8 rocker cover that i had laying around off an old project


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah i have no prob diying check out my current grow 16 cfls safe and sound on a piece of bent ductwork in a double batwing type formation .. I only mentioned the reflector because i thought it was funny they added it after all i have installed many vaportights in resturants and such and the reflector was never needed. 


Winkdogg


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 21, 2008)

Ya the horizontal bit is right on the money. unless your really, really good.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 21, 2008)

nice.......


----------



## lastertim (Dec 21, 2008)

hey fellows i have a 150 hps steet light can i do smothing to it to brun a 400hp or do i need biger transformer .also how good does buds do in 150 hps thinking veg under 4 florense bud 150hps maby so ideales best place to find 400hps?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 21, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Ya the horizontal bit is right on the money. unless your really, really good.


Please explain those pictures, I cant tell what you have going on there it looks as if the bulb comes out of a pc fan and I'm wondering does the bulb spin at like 1krpm or what.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 21, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> Please explain those pictures, I cant tell what you have going on there it looks as if the bulb comes out of a pc fan and I'm wondering does the bulb spin at like 1krpm or what.


hAHA, thatd be trippy. But totally pointless, lol. Ya well The intake is obviously on the bottom, i have one fan inside the ruducer ducting then one more, as shown will be sucking air through the 4 inch ducting. then i figured id throgh a cool tube in there. Im poor, so im forced to mcguyver everything i do pretty much. Im going to hang a bulb in the middle of it with some plummers tape. The fan is on 6 inch ducting, and i cut a pattern of gaps for intake. 

The cool tube doesnt quite reach the top, so its not just solely sucking air from the bottom of the tub for exaust like you might worry. I do know a thing or too about grow boxes. I dig that shit. I also put a carpet strip around the fan, taped it tight. Works great to dampen sound/vibrations, and also sits on 6 inch ducting nicely.

Theres one fan that sits in the middle of the lid (OBVIOUSLY) where it exausts through the flex ducting.

Well see how it works, im praying temps will be good to me. My expectations and hopes are high.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I hate to tell you this but that cannot beat open air bulb and batwing mounted horizontally. Not even close. If that leaves the bulb vertical you will be lucky to reach 75% of the batwing efficiency. The bulb blocks light itself coming off the end, only 50% or so of what horizontal light out put is. 

But it's cool, maybe the temps will be slightly lower. If your ballast is remote mounted you don't need cooltubes with these things at all. Tiny little bulb...


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 21, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> Well I hate to tell you this but that cannot beat open air bulb and batwing mounted horizontally. Not even close. If that leaves the bulb vertical you will be lucky to reach 75% of the batwing efficiency. The bulb blocks light itself coming off the end, only 50% or so of what horizontal light out put is.
> 
> But it's cool, maybe the temps will be slightly lower. If your ballast is remote mounted you don't need cooltubes with these things at all. Tiny little bulb...


Wait are you talking to me? Verticle growing is the most efficient method of growing IF done properly. 

IF it is above the canopy then yes, its the worst way to possition your bulb, and only a sliver of the potential light is put out.

but IF its in the middle of the cannopy (like my design) EVery precious lumen is used.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 21, 2008)

Heres a image of what im thinking.

Edit: the blue repusents the 360 degees of coverage

And ya im hoping it might run cool enough that i can remove the tube, its like a 1o-15 percent decrease in lumens. But im not going to have any plant matter more than 12 inches away (2' wide tub) so i think it might be alright with the cool tube. Ill lust pack that shit in there. Think i can get 6 OZ?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 21, 2008)

Your goin colluseum style BOG again MM..
You're both right with your info on respective grow styles. Any bulb mounted horizontally without a reflector and above the canopy is a waste of light, and inefficient in use, installing a batwing reflector will resolve that issue....
Hanging bulbs vertically in a 'regular' style canopy grow, will result in poor yield, but implementing a BOG grow will end with high yield if its done correctly..

The main difference is, bog will tend to result in smaller main cola, but lots of side/lower colas that are of equal size to the main...And it works great for those using lots of clones, and puts out some serious yield.
This would work reall well with short auto strains too, as they would get virtually 90%+ good light coverage..
I wanna do a large BOG grow next yr, but i have one or two last breeding sessions to do before i redesign the cab.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 21, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Your goin colluseum style BOG again MM..
> You're both right with your info on respective grow styles. Any bulb mounted horizontally without a reflector and above the canopy is a waste of light, and inefficient in use, installing a batwing reflector will resolve that issue....
> Hanging bulbs vertically in a 'regular' style canopy grow, will result in poor yield, but implementing a BOG grow will end with high yield if its done correctly..
> 
> ...


Yup. Colluseum, didnt think of that term, good point. Just wanted to make sure mister anti verticle didnt get it mixed up. Shareing is caring. 

Well see how it goes, im hopin it will be magical, if you saw the verticle beer keg holder grow on icmag.com, you know the magic i speak of. I want to do the same thing with my 400, as the old adage states, its not in the size, but how you use it. It makes sence to double any previous yeild seen on the given wattage, cause your ading the other half of the light thats stolen when going horizontal. Thats my understanding of it anywho. 
my seedlings are starting to get hungary for that 150hps i think. Im going to have to throw um in there very soon. What do you think frosty, 7 zips? Or am i going to need some cheese genetics to get closer to that?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 21, 2008)

lastertim said:


> hey fellows i have a 150 hps steet light can i do smothing to it to brun a 400hp or do i need biger transformer .also how good does buds do in 150 hps thinking veg under 4 florense bud 150hps maby so ideales best place to find 400hps?


No a 150hps will not run a 400w.. totally different control gear.
How well do plants grow under a 150W???? 
*why not read the whole thread!! there are LOTS of pics of people 150w grows in here.*

You can veg under fluoros fine.
Best place to find a 400w??
 Cant help ya bro, This thread is concerned with the 150's.
Try Egay, HTG , hydro shops, or electrical lighting retailers.

If you decide to use the 150 street light, you wont be disappointed if you read up on growspace setup,or use some of the advice in this thread and rig it up for maximum efficiency.
But that *DOES* depend on the size of your growing area!!!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol i'm sure you'll get close real easy, i've seen some MAJORLY impressive BOGs.
Patience sweet cheeks, you'll have the new genes soonish


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 21, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Lol i'm sure you'll get close real easy, i've seen some MAJORLY impressive BOGs.
> Patience sweet cheeks, you'll have the new genes soonish


lol, you damn stoners, always taking your sweet sweet time. Yup, i have seen some sick shit on icmag. Im downright competitive when it comes to growing. Aww cant wait to get this going, i have high hopes. 

Im just wondering if i should 12 12 from tiny, or kind of do some lst training/topping...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 21, 2008)

Your call bro...kinda suck it n see affair.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 21, 2008)

MM if you're still about i'm going to livechat...


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 22, 2008)

hey guys. i got a tube that's 7 3/4" long, is that enough for a cooltube in a space 16"x 26"?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think the bulb will fit with the socket, but you can try.


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 22, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I don't think the bulb will fit with the socket, but you can try.


that's what i'm worrying about. i'm just going to try and build it and if it's too short i'll just find a bake-a-round. ordered an econolight earlier so i'll see how it goes. here's what i got so far.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

you cam mount the socket to a plastic 4''-3'' reducer..then wedge the reducer onto the glass tube...just mount the socket back a lil bit


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

bc.trip said:


> that's what i'm worrying about. i'm just going to try and build it and if it's too short i'll just find a bake-a-round. ordered an econolight earlier so i'll see how it goes. here's what i got so far.


you could also wind wire around both sides for a hangar, like your little set up...

But hey, think i could use speaker wire for my comp fans? Need to finish up my cab, would help alot.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 22, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> you could also wind wire around both sides for a hangar, like your little set up...
> 
> But hey, think i could use speaker wire for my comp fans? Need to finish up my cab, would help alot.


as long as it is not super skinny speaker wire it will be fine!strip twist and tape...

winkdogg


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes speaker wire will work fine


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

either that or auto wire...


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay, thanks. Ill have this bitch up tonight, most likley, if not fo sho tomorrow.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 22, 2008)

Where did you order your econlights from? What are the price, watts and lumens?


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

COMPLETE! Pics tomorrow, i have company.


----------



## runsfromdacops (Dec 22, 2008)

come on where are the pics


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

Flo Grow said:


> Where did you order your econlights from? What are the price, watts and lumens?


look online theyre all over the place Flo...
$$ Varies ALOT..
150w
15000 lu.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> COMPLETE! Pics tomorrow, i have company.


 TOMORROW! damn... lol
Company?? you getting your dick wet boy?? 
How is your momma BTW???? Haha haha

just kiddin, will def check out the pix later bro 

go steady y'all

Frostingtonburg III


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> TOMORROW! damn... lol
> Company?? you getting your dick wet boy??
> How is your momma BTW???? Haha haha
> 
> ...


Lol....lol. I wont tolerate being bullied! Ill cry. Curl up in a fetal position, and whisper cowardly threats toward you just quite enough so you cant hear me so i dont have to back up what im saying. Think im fucking around?


Didnt know you were so damn funny man, good show. How much longer are you going to be on?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 22, 2008)

Whoever asked for the 150w HPS econolights, they're $20 ea always.

open this link twice to get the right page:http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Lol....lol. I wont tolerate being bullied! Ill cry. Curl up in a fetal position, and whisper cowardly threats toward you just quite enough so you cant hear me so i dont have to back up what im saying. Think im fucking around?
> _*Frosty passes MM a large stick to help him get those panties out of a bunch.*_
> _Lol._
> 
> Didnt know you were so damn funny man, good show. How much longer are you going to be on?


 BAH!! Got finish a report bro, so not sure ima get time to go in Lchat...
I'll check in there bout 30-60min, if i can get it finished..


Hows it goin Oregon??


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

ya... let me get some pics. Panties? panties are for girls.







Now G strings, thats a womans undergarment  

Let me go get some pics...


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

PICS! Not to much different but everybodies pic whores.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

I prefer pic hussie


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

The third pic is foam wheather stripping, worked bueatifully with the curvature, thats what im using on the top of the tup for light proofing.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

how many plants are you squeezing under there?


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I prefer pic hussie


 
haha, and im the pic hustla.

Ehh how many? However many 2 litter bottles i can pack in the mother fucker. PRobably 7, 8 maby.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

hells yeah...cram them bitches in there. what strain are you going for?? you should have an orgy of strains...all different


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hells yeah...cram them bitches in there. what strain are you going for?? you should have an orgy of strains...all different


haha, well that WOULD be orgasmic. But right now i have a few ECSD (Lowryder ECSD cross) And 2 lifesavorXBBG going with 3 bag seeds. Strangly, the bag seeds are growing the fastest  ... the wonders of bag seed.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

you gotta love the mystery strains... im gonna start a mystery batch in January...I have to let some plants flower and dry before I introduce any more to the family. 

I might be moving up to a 600W very soon..found a slammin deal at the local dro store for $400 out the door.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

Oooh i just remembered i took some bud pix yday..


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you gotta love the mystery strains... im gonna start a mystery batch in January...I have to let some plants flower and dry before I introduce any more to the family.
> 
> I might be moving up to a 600W very soon..found a slammin deal at the local dro store for $400 out the door.


Ya man, mystery is fun. Like ohh man its an indica, oh man, this ones a sativa, then your like hey, this one smells like sugar, then you take a look at the beaster that has a bud the size of a 2 liter. Haha, ya good ol fun. 

400? damn man, i spent 170 on my lumatek on ebay, still need the bulb though, 60 bucks. and a hood, ehhh il make that. so thatd be like 230 totall. IF you have the money its fun to play with the best of the best though i suppose.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

I was gonna order on the net, because it is always cheaper. But the guy at the store made a good point..If anything happens to my equipment they have it under warranty, and will give me a loaner while mine is being repaired. 

i like the security in that, and I can stay out of the strip clubs a few extra days for the greater good of my lovely obsession


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Oooh i just remembered i took some bud pix yday..


 
Nice, i like the looks of the ECSD, same shit right? I swear i smelt that pic. does it smell that chemically kind of sugary light headed kind of smell? if you know what i mean.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> haha, well that WOULD be orgasmic. But right now i have a few ECSD (Lowryder ECSD cross) And 2 lifesavorXBBG
> *<--- These the left overs of my bean run??*going with 3 bag seeds. Strangly, the bag seeds are growing the fastest  ... the wonders of bag seed.


 You'll be lucky if the Lsave doesnt out grow that REAL quick MM..
I just got done with LS and it rocketed up, your best be is gonna be clones, cuz its bushy and tall..Or do ya have something else in mind..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Nice, i like the looks of the ECSD, same shit right? I swear i smelt that pic. does it smell that chemically kind of sugary light headed kind of smell? if you know what i mean.


 Yup bro its the same strain i sent ya..and yessireebob it does indeed smell like chemical sweetness. yum


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> You'll be lucky if the Lsave doesnt out grow that REAL quick MM..
> I just got done with LS and it rocketed up, your best be is gonna be clones, cuz its bushy and tall..Or do ya have something else in mind..


 


 Ya? nice i will greet it warmly. good to know though, Ima have to do some crazy LST. However they WILL be receive a hell lot of light always, the will always be within inches of the bulb. Wonder how in the hell the ECSD will handle with LST?  I think i can work through it. no doubt its going to be fucking tight though.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Yup bro its the same strain i sent ya..and yessireebob it does indeed smell like chemical sweetness. yum


haha how in the fuck did i call that. The all knowing Weed Man. But ya same shit.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

I love the smell of the Auto ECSD, it is delish...
but i also drink gasolene and 2 stroke oil  A true petrolhead


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> I love the smell of the Auto ECSD, it is delish...
> but i also drink gasolene and 2 stroke oil  A true petrolhead


Ya, i guess you can afford to drink it now. ITs not that healthy though. 

Cant wait to have some auto ECSD bushes.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

bro wait til you check out the Auto ECSD x UK cheese..
Ima try n fit 16 into the cab, under the 150 + 70w..
I have a coupla 12v hydaulic rams,left over from an old custom we built,and i might use them to raise n lower the plants as they grow.
A lowrider style cab.....
*wonders if i could get the cab bouncing* lol


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

Just keep on sniffin to your braine goes pop you lacquer head. BUT I WANT NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!

Anyways, got any LS pics???


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> bro wait til you check out the Auto ECSD x UK cheese..
> Ima try n fit 16 into he cab, under the 150 + 70w..
> I have a coupla 12v hydaulic rams,left over from an old custom we built,and i might use them to raise n lower the plants was they grow.
> A lowrider style cab.....
> *wonders if i could get the cab bouncing* lol


lol. Dude that sounds nuts, you usually do what 6, maby 8?

Hydraulics? nooooo wayyy man! Pimp that shit out! then post it here.


Ohh god i beleive this cross to be a mighty one


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

Oohhh yeah, if you cut the LS whens its 30+% amber / 70% cloudy and it will blow your dick off..
seems to be the best ratio i've found yet..

will look for pix


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> lol. Dude that sounds nuts, you usually do what 6, maby 8?
> *Yeah but thats when i'm growing 1or 2 reg strains in there too, this will be 16 x 2-3litre soda bottles, all autos, and i intend to cross approx half of the plants, so i have a fuckin massive amount of beans..*
> *Guerilla grow planned for spring..*
> Hydraulics? nooooo wayyy man! Pimp that shit out! then post it here.
> ...


Its certainly a sturdy,no hassle grow with good potency.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Oohhh yeah, if you cut the LS whens its 30+% amber / 70% cloudy and it will blow your dick off..
> seems to be the best ratio i've found yet..
> 
> will look for pix


Nice man, NICE. Will do. I love pics 

yaya, 2 liters geek me out, you can fit so many of those fuckers in a given space its rediculous. God thatd me alot of stock for a guerilla grow. gotta love dumb money.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

Heres the LS 3 wks into flowering MM






2wks later






2wks later 






lower buds were small but frickin dense





carried on putting on weight for another 2 wks, then once the pistls changed, the trichs started to change rapidly.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

sweeeeet. yaya you showed that in the begenning, i remember now. That cola is so freakin fat man. That is the LSXBBG? OR do i have the attention span of a insane butterfly. i love the lime green color aswell.
See that think WOULD fit in my cab with some lst, think its cool to lst through flowering though? cause im kind of itchin for a first harvest and want to speed shit up as much as possible.



frostythesnowthug said:


> Heres the LS 3 wks into flowering MM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

Yup thats the LS...Here's the strain info.





*BOG's Lifesaver is (JCB x Bogbubble) x Bogbubble backcrossed once to Bogbubble. The strain is variable but BOG didn't want to further stabilize for fear of losing some traits so medically valuable. JCB was (Jacks Cleaner x DJ Shorts Blueberry). The Lifesaver is one of BOG's most medical strains..*
Breeder:


BOG Seeds 
Species:Indica dominant 
Environment:Indoor​
Flowering Time: 53-60 days 
Aroma:Lifesaver candies 
High:Medicinal, sedating, pain-killing, pleasant
Other Info: 


Lifesaver was the third release from BOG seeds - Bogbubble and Bogglegum being the first two. All are very unique and
impressive strains. Lifesaver can yield very well. Lifesaver also does exceedingly well in SCROG and SOG setups​


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> sweeeeet. yaya you showed that in the begenning, i remember now. That cola is so freakin fat man. That is the LSXBBG? OR do i have the attention span of a insane butterfly. i love the lime green color aswell.
> See that think WOULD fit in my cab with some lst, think its cool to lst through flowering though? cause im kind of itchin for a first harvest and want to speed shit up as much as possible.


I LST thru flowering, it depends on how rapidly they grow, but yeah, if they start getting to close too my light, i tie em back a lil more.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Yup thats the LS...Here's the strain info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, holy shit is that some confusing genetics. no wonder i always confuse it. ITs called LS but it has BBG in it. alright. thanks for the info man, hope i get purple genes, thatd be fun to play with.

Alright sounds good, but im gana have to probably do some more serious lsting, hst if you will. wonder what it does to the growth. oh well well see. im just going to try to have fun with it, im afraid i might fuck shit up if i take it to seriously.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

no probs, thought ya might find the info useful.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya, but pics tomorrow. Im putting the babies in some soil and throwing them in the 150w cab. Noting but craziness from here on.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

fingers x'd for ya.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

I can see it now....


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol..now That'd be delightful!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd better start drinkin plenty of soda, so i have the 16 bottles ready..lol
Sounds like ima have hella buds, but as a result of the excess sugar/calories,no frickin teeth, or weigh around 350lbs.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

Smokey hows the harvest looking?


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> I'd better start drinkin plenty of soda, so i have the 16 bottles ready..lol
> Sounds like ima have hella buds, but as a result of the excess sugar/calories,no frickin teeth, or weigh around 350lbs.


Yup, im hitting up a couple myself. But damn 16, dont have a heart attack on me.


haha, take it easy man im out.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 22, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Yup, im hitting up a couple myself. But damn 16, dont have a heart attack on me.
> 
> 
> haha, take it easy man im out.


 Damn bro, how'd you get that pic?? you been spying on me in my yard again?!?!
I'll try to not do the whole heart attack thing buddy, done it once when i was 21/22, not fun..


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 22, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Damn bro, how'd you get that pic?? you been spying on me in my yard again?!?!
> I'll try to not do the whole heart attack thing buddy, done it once when i was 21/22, not fun..


lol Hey man dont hate the playa hate the game. 

Fuck that shit man! that sucks. i hope i never go through that shit.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Smokey hows the harvest looking?


they are looking great!!! the nugs are finally dry enough for jars..I have one more plany ready for the chop..Just waiting for a lil more amber trichs to pop up...I think Im gonna smoke a sample nug right now.

Damn MM...invest a lil??


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol i think he's been selling his ass to buy ALOT of nugz.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

not a bad idea..times are tough you know.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

I hear ya..Hmmmm... A few keys for takin one in the can?!?!?!?

Sign me up...er i think.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

ooo..i dont know about catchin...

i'll just stick to growing.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol.. he's gonna have a hissy when he gets back, for makin out he's a cum dumpster.
We love ya really MM.

Good news on the harvest then bro...give us a report when you've got done testing it out.


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 23, 2008)

Frosty the snowthug was a jolly happy soul,
With a corncob pipe and a button nose
And two eyes made out of coal.
Frosty the snowthug is a fairy tale, they say,
He was made of snow but the children
Know how he came to life one day.
There must have been some magic in that
Old silk hat they found.
For when they placed it on his head
He began to dance around.
O, Frosty the snowthug
Was alive as he could be,
And the children say he could laugh
And play just the same as you and me.
Thumpetty thump thump,
Thumpety thump thump,
Look at Frosty go.
Thumpetty thump thump,
Thumpety thump thump,
Over the hills of snow.

Frosty the snowthug knew
The sun was hot that day,
So he said, "Let's run and
We'll have some fun
Now before I melt away.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

bxke is stoned....


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol. i think your right Smokey..

Nice job Bxke..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

I think I'll join him with sample nug...at this rate i wont have any nugs to cure tho..They are all "sample" nugs..
damn Im hungry..
raisin bran crunch never looked so good...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

we should have a munchie smiley


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 23, 2008)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Lol i think he's been selling his ass to buy ALOT of nugz.


Well ya, news flash frosty, your my number one customer . Nahh, i just tell people i want an ounce, then take it and tell them ' i dont pay no one cause i dont give a fuck' then run away. Im up to 2 kilos. Theiven does have its benis. 

BXE, watchin frosty the snow man are ya?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

*Mistermicro enters the thread...*

Quick gang, act normal... *Whistles a lil*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

frosty does have the most merry name on the site..He should have a g'd out snowman for his avy..but the old hoo-ride is dope too


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha ya man, that would be sweet. or like a nug snowman


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

k, the best thugged out snowman av wins ten Auto ecsd beans.
Comp ends on 27th dec. 23:59


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 23, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaa I am getting impatient.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

Gotta love impromptu comps just for the 150w folks


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, and i'm sure MM will vouch for my stealthyness and the beans..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

heres one...


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> *Mistermicro enters the thread...*
> 
> Quick gang, act normal... *Whistles a lil*


 
Your fucking with my mind man, not cool. Bad frosty!

Hey im down for that comp, you should of seen these demotivational posters i was making earlier, funny shit.

This thread is a fucking chat room, i think from now on if your tweakin on your adhd you should take it to the chat room, kind of making the thread slopy. atleast keep it crisp. And im a terrible example so i want you to follow... oregonmeds example.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

Kool..
Ok, smokey's set the Snowball? rolling....The rest is up to yo folks..
If you want the chance to get your paws on these Auto ECSD, get those pix up.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Oh, and i'm sure MM will vouch for my stealthyness and the beans..


Haha fo show, that shit was sweet, gotto give it up. Frostys not fucking around. So smart. like there was one group of seeds i didnt even find in the stuner for like a month after i got the package, the straws blend in as little conducters, its a little rediculous.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 23, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> And im a terrible example so i want you to follow... oregonmeds example.


I am the perfect example of ADHD if that's what you meant, but I'd rather not have everyone just saying hahaha, that'd freak me out.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 23, 2008)

got my 2nd 150 on its way , be here tomorrow. i decked out my closet, just waiting on the ducting and fan. gonna have 2 150s in a 4sq foot area 2x2x7. easy to cool, soundless,smell.....well almost smell less.


so stoked , pics asap


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

See how to the point oergonmed is? Great example mate, keep up the good work..

cannabis - ohhh nooo double 150w setup? thats like the cadilac of 150w growing, pics would be sweet. (please go verticle, there so sweet)

hey frosty, you feelin the nug man? i could make it look really sweet.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 23, 2008)

im thinking horizontal just cause my girls are small and dont need the vertical juice, plus i spent money on reflectors so.......yea lol


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

ya good point, its to fun to use all your epuiptment, it looks SO cool all set up. i hear ya, but im telling you verticle dude, verticle.

-Out


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh you're the one wanting to do the two layer scrog?

Dude, you will be saying man I wish, I wish I had only done the vertical barrel scrog. Oh the yield I lost out on... I had all the stuff and those guys told me...


----------



## awry (Dec 23, 2008)

just about 4-5 weeks

only about 2 % of hairs are turning amber

this is my single sneaky closet grow with 150hps




and gettin a bigger light kike a 400-600 would be much better than getting like 5 150's?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> See how to the point oergonmed is? Great example mate, keep up the good work..
> *Lol..Oregon is very succinct...but hey whats a lil banter in here every now n then inbetween grows*
> 
> cannabis - ohhh nooo double 150w setup? thats like the cadilac of 150w growing, pics would be sweet. (please go verticle, there so sweet)
> ...


*Like the idea MM i never thought of that one, very inventive...*

_(Dang where's the dyson igotta suck the crap from behind this kboard, sick of keys not responding..lol)_


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 23, 2008)

I see a tasty sativa.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

awry said:


> just about 4-5 weeks
> 
> only about 2 % of hairs are turning amber
> 
> ...


Certainly looks happy in there doesnt it...

5 x 150w watts would give an approx 75000 lumens from 750w's...Whereas a 600w is 90-95000 lu, which makes it much more efficient in lu per watt,
But with that many lights(5x150w), and if they were strategically placed would result in a fuckin mammoth grow.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 23, 2008)

its gonn a be more space and cost effective to go with a single higher watt light although frosty is right thats why i got 2 150's


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Certainly looks happy in there doesnt it...
> 
> 5 x 150w watts would give an approx 75000 lumens from 750w's...Whereas a 600w is 90-95000 lu, which makes it much more efficient in lu per watt,
> But with that many lights(5x150w), and if they were strategically placed would result in a fuckin mammoth grow.


I have 6 150's


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I have 6 150's


I also got 4 spares, but i dont relish the electric bill, as my other room uses 600w..the 150cab is more for the experiments and some fun,maybe even kinda push the envelope where poss, by tryin diff methods..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

I want to get a 600..Im going to wait till after xmas and pick one up at the hydro store


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> *Mistermicro enters the thread...*
> 
> Quick gang, act normal... *Whistles a lil*


 
Haha i finaly got it, stayed up all night last night, as i guess you did. I get a little delerious with no sleep.

600w sounds fun, cant wait to get in to the big leage.

Pics in a couple!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 23, 2008)

hey everybody lately i been deciding on wat to buy a 400, 250, or 150 HPS, i been growin with cfl's only and im getting tired of the 1 oz per plant shit n i wanna step it up to the big boy lights i wanna see what all the huss n fuss is about.. i wanna see if my buds will be 2 times as dense n a lil more potent.. and i wanna know does it matter why type of HPS u are using will the result be the same??? is there a big difference between a 400 and 150 yield wise??? and intensity wise???


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> hey everybody lately i been deciding on wat to buy a 400, 250, or 150 HPS, i been growin with cfl's only and im getting tired of the 1 oz per plant shit n i wanna step it up to the big boy lights i wanna see what all the huss n fuss is about.. i wanna see if my buds will be 2 times as dense n a lil more potent.. and i wanna know does it matter why type of HPS u are using will the result be the same??? is there a big difference between a 400 and 150 yield wise??? and intensity wise???


 
Ya bro, good thinking. Ya the yeild is dependent on the wattage, 1g per watt can be obtained if you raelly know your shit, but the general average of a novice grower is .5g per watt. So ya 

More watts = More bud, plain and simple.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

yes theres a BIIIIIG diff from 150 to 400
150 emits 15000 lumens 400 will give you 50000+ lumens..
A 150 will give dense nugs and put out significant weight if its done right, a 400 would be significantly better still, unless you rigged it up poorly.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 23, 2008)

so if i were to use a 150 watt HPS on one plant i would get 2 maybe 2 and a half ounces??


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats more than plausible with the right strain..


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=20729&highlight=150w+club This is a beautiful resource to check out 150w grows. Theres like a million 150w cabs on it. Crafty bunch of people.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

shit! They didnt all make cut! Got one lonestar, But damn, what a little sun box. Pics tonight.

-out


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a 150w HPS and some CFL's on 4 plants, they don't seem to mind. Next grow I may up it to 2x150w HPS.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 23, 2008)

Do it bxke! Join me!


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 23, 2008)

9 weeks 1 jock horror plant under 150 watt cool tubed hps!





bling bling!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 23, 2008)

dayyyym, blang blang!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 23, 2008)

how the hell did you do that with a 150??????


----------



## bc.trip (Dec 23, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


> 9 weeks 1 jock horror plant under 150 watt cool tubed hps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great looking plant! would i be correct in thinking that your medium is canna peat, perlite, and hydroton rocks?


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 23, 2008)

coco perlite and hydroton yes sir! mr.trip
and mister biscuit this is my first grow I lst'ed and super croped every single top 
I cant really say if its anything Ive done or the strain or what but Im very very happy with the results Ill be harvesting monday if I can hold it down lol im so ready to chop her but I dont want to rush it......


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 23, 2008)

fuck, dont have access to a camera. 

But, hey frosty i played with the bud man a bit, check it out.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 24, 2008)

Get a camera sorted MM?

Here's a coupla of pics of the mystical grapefruit that is approx mid flower...( i never bother with dates, just cut when the plants ready)

Def gotta lose this Dr hornbys big bud, its fries the strains i grow...back to 100% org on the next run.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 24, 2008)

are thopse pic under a 150 hps?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 24, 2008)

Yesireebob those are under 150w.
I did add a supplemental 70w hps too, but i only use that early to mid flower to give em a lil extra boost/weight..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 24, 2008)

Oopps.forgot, thats the last plant in the cab(there were 5 others), and its a real fuckin lanky sat dom strain, so it has to be manipulated around the cab as best as poss.. 
i'm waiting to empty it and, give it a fresh lick of paint and start my next breeding run(seeds Auto East coast sour diesel X Uk cheese) to get the automatic trait stable..
I'm literally counting the frickin days til i can get started...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 24, 2008)

_"Merry Christmas to all of the 150 crew" _
_Much love n toking_, 
Frosty, Mrs Frosty + the animals 


*P.s. Dont forget if you want a chance to win 10 auto ECSD beans, post your thugged out gangsta snowmen avatars/pix by the 28th Dec....you can design something or steal your images from elsewhere to enter.*
*My fave wins the beans.. its that simple.*

Go steady n Happy holidays 
now Toke something!..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 25, 2008)

Well i've been thinking, and seeing as there's alot of 150w folks who may not be on here too often over the holidays, i figured i'd better extend the comp to the 1st jan.
same rules apply, best snowthug wins.. steal it, design it or whatever just post em.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 25, 2008)

That first thugged out snowman seems ideal and impossible to beat.

Has anyone cropped out with 150's alone yet to see the largest yield and highest GPW from one? I'm very curious. A lot of your grows are very impressive indeed.

Even crops from two 150's, we'll just divide the numbers in half, hopefully two light sources won't throw off the numbers too much.


----------



## rustybud (Dec 25, 2008)

heres a few pics of pretty thug snowman and also the pic on the far right is of our snowman wee built in the early hours of the morin 1 nite drunk .. didnt turn out that bad lol happy new year 2 every1 ..


----------



## rustybud (Dec 25, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> That first thugged out snowman seems ideal and impossible to beat.
> 
> Has anyone cropped out with 150's alone yet to see the largest yield and highest GPW from one? I'm very curious. A lot of your grows are very impressive indeed.
> 
> Even crops from two 150's, we'll just divide the numbers in half, hopefully two light sources won't throw off the numbers too much.


alryt mate i fought i would show you what i got off one plant using a 150w mh light , and keep in mind this wee plant went threw the wars it was my first plant so it did get abused lol


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 25, 2008)

See above pix of my next crop, which will be in around 2 wks or so.

I have done solo 150 grows and got close to 1g per watt..prolly .7/.8..
i now use the solo 150 from seed to the start of flowering, then hit it with the additional 70w after the first wk of flowering, and i'd say i'm get an aerage .9 per watt now. maybe 1gpw strain dependent


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool thanks guys, dry weights on those yields would be great too if you have access to scales, but if not that's fine thanks a bunch.

I forgot to add we need the timeframe you vegged in. Someone could scrog for a year...etc...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 25, 2008)

Big bud can gie crazy figures using even somethignso small as a 150w, i've had a lil under 7oz wet off of 1 big bud.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

my first harvest was 24g dry..i couldve squeezed a lil more if I let it go another week..I have another one Im gonna harvest at the first sign of amber trichs...she's taking her sweet ass time.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 25, 2008)

I dont veg, usually go 12/12 from seed.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

do you harvest faster goin 12/12 from seed?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 25, 2008)

7oz with zero veg holy crap man. 3.5 or so dry?
How many of those would fit in a square foot, 4? 1?


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 25, 2008)

I use three 100 watt hps lamps a four foot two tube floro and about 6 cfls. Is there a mess club? Because i could be an original


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 25, 2008)

i would prolly say no..
They tend to take 4-6+wks to get through their veg stge , But bare in mind they only get 12hrs of light from seedling and grow quite slowly to start, this is good for me as i have limited headroom in my cab....
around 5-7wks they will kinda reach maturity enough to show preflowers.. then a wk or so later they will generally start flowering..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

hmm.. i might do that with a seedling


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 25, 2008)

I had 1 plant that was topped very early on in its life, then it spent the rest of its life around 6" away from the light...I did lst the crap out of it so all the popcorn buds got max light too..those ended up around 1/4 each dry.
the main buds were soo heavy and with all of the LST spreading the weight i had to support it with sticks, which wasnt fun.
Unfortunately, Big bud is either amazing, or a low grade bud,and i ended up with alot of bud that wasnt all that fantastic...
I wish i'd have documented te grow...you'd laugh your asses off at the LST n Stick web that entangled it.


----------



## UniX (Dec 25, 2008)

Can anyone link me to a site that sells for a decent price and sends thier products to europe? I can't really find one...ALl the better ones are in US


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.screwfix.com/cats/A154524/Lighting-Lamps

I think this should help you out


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 26, 2008)

Ya id throw HTGsupply.com out to, get alot of bang for your buck there. Dont mean to be such a tease with the pictures, definatly tomorrow though : )

Im freakin out, i just found out i have some kind of fucking intestinal parasite, its so beautiful, i learned these worms can FUCK YOU UP, they block out the intenstines abilility to take in nutrience for one, and thus making you very lathargic, and do some fucked up shit to your intestinal walls, as well as give you flu like symptoms. When i saw a picture of a brain cut in half balked with worms, i freaked the fuck out. So shit im going to have to see a docter tomorrow, the crazy thing is the larvae grow in your LUNGS! What the Fuck. Im telling you all this because they said that 50% of americans have intestinal parasites. Scary shit right? They can sometimes take months to incubate. Soooo... Carots, a cup or two a day, carots, carrots kill worms. But ya, im finding every herbal remedy known to man.


Edit: i take that 50% back, that was an africa percentage. My bad, im just a little nuts right now.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh man that sucks.

I recently got a fungal infection from handling soils and organic ferts without gloves just one time. Ringworm, that went systemic and never presented as ringworm. Insane itching all over for two weeks or so before we figured it out. I mean raw scratching your skin off insane itching.

So anyway, never touch your soil even.

Gloves every time.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 26, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> Oh man that sucks.
> 
> I recently got a fungal infection from handling soils and organic ferts without gloves just one time. Ringworm, that went systemic and never presented as ringworm. Insane itching all over for two weeks or so before we figured it out. I mean raw scratching your skin off insane itching.
> 
> So anyway, never touch your soil, never.


Ya man this shit is common too, i read percentages from 20% 50% have these parasites, and some are especiall common in the US. can get um from fleas, "poor hygyne" and like you said, dirt, they grow in dirt.


----------



## UniX (Dec 26, 2008)

HTG only ships to US, sadly...They have some nice stuff there


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 26, 2008)

haha my bad man.


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 26, 2008)

I'll post some pics of my 150, glad i found this. 2 weeks into flowering, i think i left her get to tall not sure. Let all of you experienced lads make some assumptions, im new to this indoor crap, i've got a outdoor green thumb.haha, ill post some pics as soon as the lights come back on.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 26, 2008)

You can't have let her get too tall because you can just bend her in half if you do it right, or just bend it over 90 degrees if you're more confortable with that.

Bigger yield than leaving it tall, you can drop the light and get a huge yield.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 26, 2008)

*Anyways*



. Finaly got the oppurtunity to take some pics. The cool tube fan is pushing air slower than what it should, but still the exaust air is always cool to the hand. Still working on the light profing, suggestions welcome.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 26, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> You can't have let her get too tall because you can just bend her in half if you do it right, or just bend it over 90 degrees if you're more confortable with that.
> 
> Bigger yield than leaving it tall, you can drop the light and get a huge yield.


 Yup, i tried this, and my plant started turning into a beautiful bush. It like stimulates it to grow outward instead of up.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 26, 2008)

mistermicro said:


> *anyways*
> 
> 
> 
> . Finaly got the oppurtunity to take some pics. The cool tube fan is pushing air slower than what it should, but still the exaust air is always cool to the hand. Still working on the light profing, suggestions welcome.


 
in my opinion dont go nuts sealing out light . Flowers grow and bloom all around parking lots flooded with hids im not sure why we try so hard to keep light out as long as there is a pretty good seal you should be fine!

I know this might start a long run so like i said just my opinion

winkdogg


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 26, 2008)

2 150s are in business gentleman


----------



## Scranny420 (Dec 26, 2008)

I hope to join this 150w HPS Club soon, fellow growers! I'll be using 4 of the $20 lights from www.e-conolight.com, growing 4 plants in a Sunleaves "Garden Of Ease" hydroponic kit with an airstone added. Any suggestions?


----------



## Igotdialup (Dec 26, 2008)

View attachment 279968Heres my submission to frosty's avatar thing  All made by me, so thats more to love ahah.


----------



## dirtbagg (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## ScurvySmokingBastard (Dec 27, 2008)

yo dirt! the buds are lookin prime!


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 27, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


>


Congrats on your harvest! You guys inspired me so much, I started a 150w grow myself...well actually 2x150, & i'm about 4 weeks into flower, i'd love it if you guys could check it out & let me know how i'm doing 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/145094-bagseed-4wks-flowering-2x150w-hps.html


----------



## UniX (Dec 27, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


> Big picture


Is that from one bulb? How many plants?


----------



## RinceW (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm growin two separate closets under 150s right now, check it out.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 27, 2008)

how hot do u guys think a 150 HPS runs??? and how bout a 250????


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 27, 2008)

dirtbagg said:


>


Thats pretty sick, whats the weight looking like??


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, after taking the glass off my 150 watt, I've noticed it's harder to work in the tent with that light on. It's definitely brighter. 47 days of flowering but there's no smell. I don't get it. They're early misty, crystally, buds are gettin' pretty fat, and still no smell. NONE. However, when you rub a leaf and break the triches, your fingers smell dank as fuck. Is this something anyone else has experienced. I only wish I got some seeds out of this grow if that's gonna be the case.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 28, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> how hot do u guys think a 150 HPS runs??? and how bout a 250????


I keep a small fan on my 150 and my tent get's no more than 74 degrees. My light is 2 to 3 inches from the tops of the plants. I couldn't believe it. I would guess that a 150 naturally burns at about 100 to 110 degrees. That shit burns the skin, that's for sure.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Single White Pistol said:


> Well, after taking the glass off my 150 watt, I've noticed it's harder to work in the tent with that light on. It's definitely brighter. 47 days of flowering but there's no smell. I don't get it. They're early misty, crystally, buds are gettin' pretty fat, and still no smell. NONE. However, when you rub a leaf and break the triches, your fingers smell dank as fuck. Is this something anyone else has experienced. I only wish I got some seeds out of this grow if that's gonna be the case.



I have the exact same thing going on. Plant smelled bomb in veg then went away when it started to flower. When I touch the nugs or and crystaled area my fingers smell like dank. Other wise its like a b.o smell..

These 150 HPS's are pretty sweet though. Doesnt make any noise, seems easy enough to make a remote ballast, and heat isnt bad at all. Im putting together a cool tube right now and I plan on purchasing 1 more 150w HPS when its ready.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 28, 2008)

Single White Pistol said:


> I keep a small fan on my 150 and my tent get's no more than 74 degrees. My light is 2 to 3 inches from the tops of the plants. I couldn't believe it. I would guess that a 150 naturally burns at about 100 to 110 degrees. That shit burns the skin, that's for sure.


 
I agree they don't put out much heat and I'm loving these 150's I have two now. But, your information isn't accurate there. A standard cfl runs anywhere from 175f to 200+ that's for 14w to 42w bulbs so this must be a bit more than that.

A little fan blowing on the bulb though and heat is insignificant. Great little lights....


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 28, 2008)

Single White Pistol said:


> Well, after taking the glass off my 150 watt, I've noticed it's harder to work in the tent with that light on. It's definitely brighter. 47 days of flowering but there's no smell. I don't get it. They're early misty, crystally, buds are gettin' pretty fat, and still no smell. NONE. However, when you rub a leaf and break the triches, your fingers smell dank as fuck. Is this something anyone else has experienced. I only wish I got some seeds out of this grow if that's gonna be the case.


 SWP i get that all of the time, particularly in the 150w cab..It did cause me concern at first, but once i'd had a few harvests out of the cabs i figured it was to my advantage for strains to be low odor while they're in there, but still dank as fuck when theyre cut,dried n cured.
I am still getting a faint smell,but its nothing like the strength of a freshly rubbed leaf.
it'll soo stink up when its cut bro


----------



## RinceW (Dec 28, 2008)

A lot of commercial strains were bred not to smell too bad while still on the plant


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 28, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> I agree they don't put out much heat and I'm loving these 150's I have two now. But, your information isn't accurate there. A standard cfl runs anywhere from 175f to 200+ that's for 14w to 42w bulbs so this must be a bit more than that.
> 
> A little fan blowing on the bulb though and heat is insignificant. Great little lights....


i think ur wrong bout the CFL lights they prolly get about 120F 130F tops but never a 200+ other wise my lil tent with 5x42's n 3x23 wouldda got burn and i kept the temps at 77


----------



## 3200K (Dec 28, 2008)

uhm, i have a couple of ladies under a 150w hps, check my journal...


----------



## Single White Pistol (Dec 28, 2008)

OregonMeds said:


> I agree they don't put out much heat and I'm loving these 150's I have two now. But, your information isn't accurate there. A standard cfl runs anywhere from 175f to 200+ that's for 14w to 42w bulbs so this must be a bit more than that.
> 
> A little fan blowing on the bulb though and heat is insignificant. Great little lights....


I can wrap my hand around a 24 watt cfl and hold it all day long while it's on. I don't get it. How can it be that hot?


----------



## intensive (Dec 28, 2008)

hey guys, started readin thru this cuz my 150w for 20$ comes in tomorow, how do i need to rewire the ballast, and how can i take a comp. fan from radioshack and wire it to be able to plug into an outlet?


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 28, 2008)

Single White Pistol said:


> I can wrap my hand around a 24 watt cfl and hold it all day long while it's on. I don't get it. How can it be that hot?


How old is the cfl?

I will have to think of where I saw the post that listed them all out. Some dude took one of those thermometer guns you just point at an object and measured a bunch of things.

Might have been here, might have been on icmag, but it was added into a thread without that as the subject line when someone brought up the question of how hot they were.

I could very easily be off on the lowest wattage he ran though too, but you aren't holding onto a 42w cfl in good shape, I do guarantee that.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 28, 2008)

yea oregons right 42watters get fucking hot!


----------



## SC3Stoner (Dec 28, 2008)

My 40w cfls get pretty hot. I actually lowered the temp in my closet from 86-80 by removing 6 40w cfl leaving the plant with the 150w hps only. I need to make a cool tube.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 28, 2008)

i in stalled an 8inch duct fan strait into the wall nexto my 1 150's today and man does it make the difference. yesterday to my dismay returning home from work and seeing the girls the temp was at 110! i was like oh fuck no, so this morning i woke up early and went to home depot got the 8" inline lol not inline fan and cut a hole in the wall, wired it, rigged it and sealed it. it was supposedly rated at 500cfm but i dont by that . however the temp wont get over 85 now


----------



## intensive (Dec 28, 2008)

so u just take the wire ends and connect them to a male end of a extension cord, and plug it in?(for the fans)


i cant find anything about make the 20hps into a remote ballast, is it necessary? or can i just put a ext. cord on it and just hang it the way it is


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 28, 2008)

no bro i think if you search econolights in threads and tags here there is a thread floating around with exact, i mean exact instructions on how to do it.....infact if you go back a few pages in this thread im sure youll find explination. i know a lil about wiring so thats how i did my fan successfully, but im not a professional so i wont give you advice


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 28, 2008)

Three wires come out the back of the light, you don't even need to open it up.
Get an extension cord or computer power cord or cut a cord off something broken in your house as long as it is a 3 prong cord you are fine. (there are no cords available in the US that can't handle this, they wouldn't be legal or pass UL testing)

Now you cut the end of the cord off ---that doesn't plug into the wall.---

You strip 1/4" of the insulation off the ends of the 3 wires in there. 

You Match the colors of the wires up with the light. They will be white to white, black to black, and green to ground (ground is a bare wire with no insulation)

You should use wire nuts that are like 5-10cents ea at true value or wherever. 
The size of wire nut you need is the size they would use to hook up any other light in a house etc, so just ask the guy in that dept to pick them out for you. Say you're putting in a bigger bathroom vanity light if you want.

It is no different than any light built into your apartment or house, they are all wired exactly this same way with wire nuts. If you pulled any light off the wall or ceiling you would be able to see this.

There is zero fire hazard wiring these lights this way, they are only 150w after all. (185 tops with ballast losses)

Ir running two you could wire both together on the sam cord, still well within safe limits of any 3 prong cord, but I would advise instead that you wire each individually with wire nuts and plug them into a surge protector with all your other fans and timers and such just to be safe.

You'd have to be color blind and retarted not to be able to do this safely. 

In case someone is retarted, don't do all this while the cord is plugged in. Wait to plug the cord in until after you have wired the light with wire nuts.
TAPE IS NOT REALLY SAFE IT CAN FALL OFF IF YOU DONT USE ELECTRICAL TAPE AND DO IT RIGHT

Some rare electricians like to use electrical tape over the wire nuts just to be sure they don't fall off, but if you just try to tug and pull a little on them you will know already if it might ever fall off.
This is certainly not necessary.

Another further step you could take is to just open up the light and wire it inside rather than outside the fixture so the wire nuts are hidden in there.


If any of this sounds at all complicated it won't be once you actually have the thing in your hands and you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Dec 28, 2008)

intensive said:


> so u just take the wire ends and connect them to a male end of a extension cord, and plug it in?(for the fans)
> 
> 
> i cant find anything about make the 20hps into a remote ballast, is it necessary? or can i just put a ext. cord on it and just hang it the way it is



I just spliced the wires and hung it on a screw on the wall. I have a 600w hps w/hood my buddy let me borrow so Im utilizing that hood.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like your question is answered


----------



## intensive (Dec 28, 2008)

oregon meds-thanks man, that helps alot. if i have a cabinet thats 1.5' wide and 1'deep and like 4' tall;

1)should i extend the bulb to inside the cubbard and get a small fan inside above the light in the corner.

2) leave the bulb on the ballast and put a cooltube around it? i kno it wouldnt be very efficient, but im not even sure how to make a cooltube yet, so...


yea i hope this just comes to me tomorow when i get it in hand.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 28, 2008)

option 1 would be enough


----------



## intensive (Dec 28, 2008)

k, thanks again


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 28, 2008)

it wouldn't be optimal though...


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 28, 2008)

Fuck im getting a lil heat stress. Should i just put em on 12 12?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

how far in veg are they?


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 28, 2008)

about a week now..


----------



## intensive (Dec 28, 2008)

ill be doing some c02 bottles but not enough to help heat stress if it occurs. 

maybe a easy how to on a cooltube would be helpful *hint *hint


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

are you sure it's heat stress?? what are the temps? Is heat a prob??

I would veg them longer.. I usually veg them until they are at my desired height. Then stunt the growth with bushmaster.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 28, 2008)

oh i already have one of those and found the Grow faq tab really helpfull, a complete guide on how to build one. My ventilation just isng quite cutting it. plus the attic gets pretty warm durring the day, like high 80's which doesnt help cool to much. Dont want to fuck with CO 2


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 28, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> are you sure it's heat stress?? what are the temps? Is heat a prob??
> 
> I would veg them longer.. I usually veg them until they are at my desired height. Then stunt the growth with bushmaster.


Ya its really warm durring the day, like in the 90s id imagine. im pretty damn sure but let me try to get some pics... ya, i wanted to flower them reall early, as my space will permit


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah i dont fuck with co2 either..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 28, 2008)

you should probably start flowering then...if you can have the lights off during the day, and on at night...your grow is completely stealth right?


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 28, 2008)

Ya if i had like a 100 k to start a grow id play with all there is to play with but when im struggling to buy some paint to light proof my tub then fuck the rest. haha.

But ya i think im gana go 12 12 and hopfully that will kill the heat problem. let me try to get a pic up here, there growin like weeds.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 29, 2008)

MM the 12/12 shouldnt be a problem for my autos, thats how i grow em every time bro, and yeah it'll help with the temps if you have lights off in the day...i was having the same probs.
The LS might stretch a lil, but bein as you have around 6-8wks before it'll start flowering, you could just fim it or top it continually with LST too and then just let it flower, or give it a high dose N feed, with low P, which helps delay flowering a lil.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 29, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> MM the 12/12 shouldnt be a problem for my autos, thats how i grow em every time bro, and yeah it'll help with the temps if you have lights off in the day...i was having the same probs.
> The LS might stretch a lil, but bein as you have around 6-8wks before it'll start flowering, you could just fim it or top it continually with LST too and then just let it flower, or give it a high dose N feed, with low P, which helps delay flowering a lil.


Ya, i thought so, just making sure it was the right thing to do. 6-8 wks? damn 4 reall? thats some crazy shit. I think ill try that fert style, good idea there. i dont know about topping, you think thatd be cool eh? 

+ Rep!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 29, 2008)

you can top anything you like,except the autos..just do it while theyre lil, so you can trail em around the tub.
the lifesaver will veg for around 6-8wks before it starts with the preflowers, but once those show it will start budding in a matter of days, and pretty rapidly too.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 29, 2008)

Interesting. Cool cool, well things are looking good, there getting a little mass to um, updates very soon. 

Peace.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 29, 2008)

cool.. oh yeah, and if you buy bushmaster as Smokey said, that'll work with regard to stunting them a lil..


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys. Im wondering if I will have heat issues running a 150wHPS under a batwing reflector. It will be the basic HTGsupply setup. I will have a 4" Vortex fan connected to a scrubber and there will be a small fan pointed directly at the bulb and another small fan blowing at the canopy. Two small, or one big passive intake will be cut out aswell.

Dimensions are 2'wide X 1'.5"deep X 2'.10" tall


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 28, 2008)

wtf my posts arent working right?!


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys. Im wondering if I will have heat issues running a 150wHPS under a batwing reflector. It will be the basic HTGsupply setup. I will have a 4" Vortex fan connected to a scrubber and there will be a small fan pointed directly at the bulb and another small fan blowing at the canopy. Two small, or one big passive intake will be cut out aswell.

Dimensions are 2'wide X 1'.5"deep X 2'.10" tall


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

it shouldnt be a problem as long as the ambient room temp isnt above 85&#730;

how far are you going to have the lights above the canopy?


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 29, 2008)

So where do you peeps look to check your trichs? I have been looking directly on the bud, and there is only about 10% amber, but on the leaves close to the buds, its more like 40% amber. Where is the best place to look?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 29, 2008)

i scope the entire plant Bx..
tbh i'd chop at what youve described.
i make sure all leaves are atleast covered in cloudy trichs, and that closer to the buds are cloudy / amber.
pure sativa's i pick when tis mostly cloudy with a few amber, but i grow those for my wife, she doesnt like couchy highs..she's all about the giggleyness..foolish girl..lol

happy tokin 

Frosty


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks man, I love the couchlock effect, but I am going to go till Wednesday cause I just gave them some water and I want some more amber.


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 29, 2008)

id like to get them as close to the light as possible when done flowering. My clones will have about 1' 9" of grow space...well...that's how much space there is till it hits the bottom of the batwing reflector


----------



## intensive (Dec 29, 2008)

just got my light in, already extended the bulb from the ballast with a cord from a travel type iron. now all i need is my landlord to leave for a full day so i can cut a door in the back of the cabinet and figure out how im going to hang it in there. man i didnt realize how small the bulb was lol


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 29, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Thanks man, I love the couchlock effect, but I am going to go till Wednesday cause I just gave them some water and I want some more amber.


make em as couchy as poss, i like your style


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 29, 2008)

Some tasty porn,


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 29, 2008)

a job well done


----------



## Igotdialup (Dec 29, 2008)

beautiful colors right there.


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 29, 2008)

what strain is that?!?! ^^^


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 29, 2008)

It is my wonderful bagseed strain lol.


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 29, 2008)

wow very nice!


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya dude fucking ace. like a mini me but a .... miniFDD


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 29, 2008)

Haha I wish I could be a mini FDD. Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## homegrwn (Dec 29, 2008)

those are some nice ladies bro id take five of those anyday!.. i need a 150 and now that i read about them i may get two!! Mine is coming out ok but needs the hps to put it over the edge....


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 29, 2008)

Heres the heat stress... But other than that, there really loving the abundance of light, filling in pretty damn quick.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 29, 2008)

Cool MM..
Are those the Auto ECSd in the pics?? those seedlings look real ffamiliar..lol
dont look too heat stressed at the moment either, just make sure they dont get too dry n they should be fine..
*yawn* i'm still waiting for the grapefruit to finish, and the ingemars to decide when its gonna change the trichs..before the next experiment can get under way..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Dec 29, 2008)

LAst coupla days for you folks to get your thugged out snowman avatars, for the chance to win the 10 auto seeds.


----------



## Igotdialup (Dec 29, 2008)

Updated my submission:


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 29, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Cool MM..
> Are those the Auto ECSd in the pics?? those seedlings look real ffamiliar..lol
> dont look too heat stressed at the moment either, just make sure they dont get too dry n they should be fine..
> *yawn* i'm still waiting for the grapefruit to finish, and the ingemars to decide when its gonna change the trichs..before the next experiment can get under way..


lol. ya man, two of um are the LifeBBG, youll have to help me identify them later. Ingemars punch sounds familiar, hope to try those someday. take it easy now.


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anyone thrown clones under their HPS till flower? What was the light schedge?


----------



## rustybud (Dec 29, 2008)

updating my submission as its the 28th ... fingers cross lol pic on the far right is my wee snowman we built one nite ..


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 30, 2008)

haha i can google to^^^


----------



## VaporBros (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's my submission hehehehe


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Dudes their getting nuts. I love growing. I heard that males seem to be stinky when there young, say its true from your experiences? Case i got these 3 that are just growing almost aggresively and they already smell skunky...


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine were stinky the entire time, btw, just harvested.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol, right on, but while they were young, and i mean stinky like fresh bud stinky. Dont be shy now, post some pics.


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 1, 2009)

I only had females, 4 outta 4, so ya all stinky,


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Dude *high five*.. Alright, you raised my hopes.

Thats gotta be like 4 - 6 zips man, good job.


----------



## shanne1020 (Jan 1, 2009)

What up MisterMicro, been looking at gettin me a 150...this thread rocks!!


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Just growin my buds man, hell ya, looking foward to see what you got partner! 

I am pretty fond of it, i dont get how no one thought to make one long before, but hey its on now.


----------



## shanne1020 (Jan 1, 2009)

I feel ya man. I'm shopping around now for one. Me and the bride loves our toke. Goal is one day, to be able to grow some good toke man. I can't wait!!


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

how much you looking to spend?


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

J/s cause i have an extra maby. ill give you a pretty good deal, it just needs a ballast box. i can make on for ya too... inless your looking to get a sexy set up with the whole 9 yards... pm me if interested,


----------



## AiCPearlJam (Jan 1, 2009)

Where can I find a 150W bulb with internal ballast that is ready to be plugged into a timer and put in my grow box? Can someone help me out deciding? Willing to spend up to fifty (but preferably cheap).


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

one word for ya, EBAY, dont know about 50 though, good luck with that. Any light can plug into a timer. i might have one for ya for 60 if this other dude doesnt pm me back by tomorrow.


----------



## AiCPearlJam (Jan 1, 2009)

will do! thank you


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 2, 2009)

you can get two 150s delivered for like $48.50 in the usa! e-conolight.com in the vapor tight section.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 2, 2009)

well. i got my 150W HPS in... i have it 8-9 inches from the top of the plants... is this a good distance? I can feel some heat.. but its very very mild.. i was thinkin about moving them even closer?!?!


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> well. i got my 150W HPS in... i have it 8-9 inches from the top of the plants... is this a good distance? I can feel some heat.. but its very very mild.. i was thinkin about moving them even closer?!?!


 
Ya man ace. The closer the better, but id say thats good, i heard that its good for up to 12 inches are something very close to that and anything past that is 'useless'. Something to keep in mind. a computer fan right under it would do wonders. 

Econ is the used and replaced ballasts right?


----------



## squints68 (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a ? i have a 150w hps light with a s55 ballast. i also just got another 150w hps with a s55 ballast but this one the socket is bigger and the bulb is bigger. even the filament is alittle longer inside the bulb. will this light cover more area?? is it the same?? what's the difference if any??


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 2, 2009)

squints68 said:


> i have a ? i have a 150w hps light with a s55 ballast. i also just got another 150w hps with a s55 ballast but this one the socket is bigger and the bulb is bigger. even the filament is alittle longer inside the bulb. will this light cover more area?? is it the same?? what's the difference if any??



i think it all depends on if the lumens are higher or not.. which is dependent on the bulb... i would say that its prob the same


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 2, 2009)

ya i agree


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like ill be joining the club boys!

Just ordered a 150w HPS from HTG. Once i finish with these 3 clones i have going now (looks like ones gonna die) im gonna throw about 6 Lowryders under the new lamp! Cant wait!

Also, i have a 4" Vortex fan hooked up to a scrubber, with that, and a small osculating fan pointing towards the bulb, do you think it will be enough to keep the temps down? Thanks!


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 2, 2009)

ive been monitoring my grow since i got my 150W HPS setup this afternoon... so far the temps have went up to 82.. nothing higher... here is my setup... only im keeping the door closed

EDIT: im actually going to get a small scrubber and a smaller ocilating wall fan to point at my lights... might get another light in there soon


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 2, 2009)

This is what I am doing with my 150 watt hps and 6 t5's the Strain is LA Confindential BY DNA Genetics day 3 of flower

I use a 120 cfm bathroom exhust fan. I feed them with pure blend pro cal-mag and growzyme


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 2, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Ya man ace. The closer the better, but id say thats good, i heard that its good for up to 12 inches are something very close to that and anything past that is 'useless'. Something to keep in mind. a computer fan right under it would do wonders.
> 
> Econ is the used and replaced ballasts right?


Did i really say that?

Anyways sweet ill have some updates on my set up soon.

I reallly see the auto genes playing a roll, these things are hungary to live. lol.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 2, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> This is what I am doing with my 150 watt hps and 6 t5's the Strain is LA Confindential BY DNA Genetics day 3 of flower
> 
> I use a 120 cfm bathroom exhust fan. I feed them with pure blend pro cal-mag and growzyme


I start feeling so lame and dragged out when i complement on the grows here but its like one amazment after another... nice dude, im primed to see shots when the La confidential get to the chopping block.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ i have the DNA Genetics catalog from Cannabis Cup 06. They have some "wow that makes me hungry" names for their strains. Such as "Sour Cream" lol!

Glad to see someone growing their product


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 2, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> ^^ i have the DNA Genetics catalog from Cannabis Cup 06. They have some "wow that makes me hungry" names for their strains. Such as "Sour Cream" lol!
> 
> Glad to see someone growing their product


This is the DNA genetics reserva privada line of C-99 I grew last year it was amazing!!
I have smoke thier chocolope and thier Cannalope haze both fucking wicked! I ham a huge DNA fan thats why I went with the LA Con


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

I decided to go ahead and join the club guys 

I will be purchasing a $25 150wt. hps light from econolight..... but I have a ?

Should I go ahead and buy 2?
Im only growing about 2 maybe 3 plants


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 2, 2009)

might as well man.. there cheap as hell and it wont hurt anything... 

Question for all.. Is it possible to turn my 150W HPS HTG horizontal light into a vertical light... can i simple just take the reflector off and hang it vertically.... i read someplace that you shoudltn do this unless it is made to hang vertically....


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> might as well man.. there cheap as hell and it wont hurt anything...
> 
> Question for all.. Is it possible to turn my 150W HPS HTG horizontal light into a vertical light... can i simple just take the reflector off and hang it vertically.... i read someplace that you shoudltn do this unless it is made to hang vertically....


 
Fuck ya you can. And youd make some more of that shit your holding in your hand there.

Verticle growing is the most effecient way to grow man, its really simple. You just want to get as much bud around the light as possible. I dont know if you know that much but id love to see another verticle grow.


Matt ya i followed that c99 grow, was pretty nice. You have quite the glass stash there, nice peices.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

FUKIT!

2 150 watt hps's it is =]


----------



## shanne1020 (Jan 2, 2009)

How much will the electric bill go up per month with the 150?


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is my set up with two 150wt hps. 4" can fan sucking air out into a large carbine filter. With 4 T5s vegging some clones on top.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow i am impressed with what a 150 watt hps can do!


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 2, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> Wow i am impressed with what a 150 watt hps can do!


oh snaps Van its you again haha

i just got done watching the movie


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh yea i am tryin to be everywhere man checkin out these bad ass grows with a 150 watt hps.


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dude 150's are the shit, I can't wait to order a 2nd one for my next grow. Dual 150's with this strain will be impressive.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 3, 2009)

Its what im about to try....=]

1 150wt.HPS and a couple cfls for veg

then dual 150wt. HPS and cfls for flwr.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jan 3, 2009)

shanne1020 said:


> How much will the electric bill go up per month with the 150?


how much do you pay for a KW of electricity and how what hours will you run it....

typically 10cents per KW/H (kilowatt per hour) 

if you run 18/6 for a 30 day month then here is the math...

W = Watt
H = Hour
M = Month
1000Watts = 1 Kilowatt (KW)
/ = per or divide (same thing)

150W/H x 18H/D x 30D/M = 81,000 W/M 

81,000W/M / 1KW/1000W = 81KW/M 

81KW/M * 0.10cents = $8.10 / M



$8.10 bucks to run a 150W HPS for 1 month on a 18 on and 6 off schedule at a 10cents per kilowatt rate (nation average) hawaii is 30cents .. so triple this amount


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> Its what im about to try....=]
> 
> 1 150wt.HPS and a couple cfls for veg
> 
> then dual 150wt. HPS and cfls for flwr.


Nice thing about HPS is you can use them for Vegging too, and add a couple CFLS and you will be golden!


----------



## shanne1020 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Greenearth5...thats some pretty cool figures bro


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Alright Ive seen this before and liked it. How do i become part of this club...
I grow dwc prolly the most primtive of all hydro styles and am exploiting al b fucts methods and ideas in my grow. Or at least trying toooo....
Whoever thought of this idea was a genius. 
Im growing 13 plants in one tub with 2X150 watt complete kits cuz they make the most sense to me. Im basing my info on all the latest data avialable watts/sq.ft. Plants/sq.ft. In my flower area..
Like i said i dont have much info or havent researched the ideas of the creator. But its nice to know im not the only one with the same thought im sure..

Pimp ur Plants and exploit these ideas to all means neccesary is all i have to say. Research the facts and make sense on how this is going to be accomplished is another.

Peace


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 3, 2009)

Pics man, strains, and all the info you have on specs. This Thread is all about pics..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok bro... Heres my grow. Like one of the last posters i went with 2X150 over my actual flower area off 2.82 sq.ft...
I only did this to try to obtain the glory of reaching the 1 gram/watt theory.
Granted I could have done the minimal 50 watts/sq.ft. with one single 150 but i got these lamps dirt cheap by ghetto pimping my favorite salesman at the dro store. hahaha.
Pix they are very exciting to me. And hopefully i share the same excitement weith the club.
Tub 1 full tilt 2X150 DWC style 13 plants(clones put into flower) Directly upon root structure.

Pink Vag bro


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice, Ya i want to try the DWC method, seems very simple. But ya man lookin good, im primed to see developing pics. Do you know the strain? 

Pink vag right back at ya..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Got it from bagseed bro a couple other peeps did too that i know of....
After much research and consideration its been decided to be some type of off spring of the elusive pink indica strain.
I called it VAG once and it kinda stuck.
DWC is too simple bro. Way too simple lol.
I feel like im watching my grow on tv and get bored with it alot of times. And its been even easier to take the ideas of alot of fellow growers and manipulate them to make them work in this style of hydro. Please do sir.
Anyways back to the original idea of the 150 club man. I liked it. And it made the most sense to me.
Me too bro. In a couple weeks these ladies are going to demand there own respect im sure and they are going to do it by using the most simple methods and ideas confined to my style of grow..
Ive got lots of porn pix man. Just wait a couple weeks and ill have alot more.
Heres a lil pink from the last grow.
My next one is going to be a masterpiece and its great that this club exhists to show peeps how simple this really is to do all that with a 150 or 2.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 3, 2009)

Well how can a name like that not? But ya i can see your delicious reasoning on that, pink hairs are sick. But ya 150w growers, with a trace of talent, are forced to innovate and dial in all their growing conditions, it has a kind of competetive spirt to it. But ya i love this thread to, but i cant lie, this idea came straight from ICMAG. 

You should have luck with your goal, thats alot of vegitation.


But heres an update on my preciouses, the auto ECSD. There 2 weeks now, and there the greatest success story ive yet had, there going mad. There nodes are tight and im not sure but i beleive im seeing some hairs already, its kindof hard to tell. but anyways here they are....


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 3, 2009)

here we go


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 3, 2009)

heya gang...
welcome to all the new memebers of the 150 crew..Glad youre enjoyin the thread so far..



Mistermicro, Glad to see the Auto ECSD are workin for ya, told you theyre vigorous lil fuckers..
How old are they now?? you can expect sex to show anywhere around 14-17 days male and 18+ days for fems on my strain.
Lookin gd so far tho bro


The winner of the Auto ECSD beans was Dialup... There will be another comp up reasonably soon, with first placed gettin 50+ beans, 2nd 20, 3rd 10 beans..
but thats a lil way off just yet.. and the prize will be, Auto UK CHEESE x ECSD

DIAL, your seeds will arrive as shown in the pics, just carefully twist off the metal caps.











*Go steady n much love for '09*
*Frosty*


----------



## johnbell2 (Jan 4, 2009)

probably a dumb idea to show what they come in...


----------



## Igotdialup (Jan 4, 2009)

johnbell2 said:


> probably a dumb idea to show what they come in...


Like they're going to be here looking to see what they shipped in. LOL




Frosty, thanks man  Acouple hours (yeah im slow) on/off work instead of googled shit works eh?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 4, 2009)

goodjob dialup, lol


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

johnbell2 said:


> probably a dumb idea to show what they come in...


You worry too much bro, theres thousands of these bein shipped worldwide everyday, whats another couple 

Besides i have a million stealth methods 


and congrats Dial..  

keep an eye on MMicros beans of the same strain to compare yours 

k, peace out gang, ima get some food


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

frosty...youre a good man.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks smokey  

decided the next comp is gonna be for 100 beans, might as well go ballzout..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

fuck..Im gonna have to pull my "A" game out for this one...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

whoo hoo!! 2,000 posts!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

lol.it'll be a piece of cake bro, simple Gen knowl questions..

congrats on the 2k


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 4, 2009)

nice...let the games begin! I wish I could stealth clones


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish I could stealth 100 beans holy crap.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

lol... 100 beans is a snap, i built a mini stun gun for mistermicro, and concealed in that... with the electroincs etc inside it, with the beans *secretly* packed into mini tubes they look like organic dessicant.
lol.. MM didnt even realise the rest of the beans were inside there himself, til he had a proper look


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL i ws talking about growing 100 beans stelthly. Yall r insane i like this thread.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

i'll try n link ya to the vid of mm's zapper
i charged the fucker up too, so if it was opened during shipping they were gonna get zapped,as once its charged it'll stay charged for wks until its discharge on something conductive.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

K here's the link,
shot the same afternoon i made it.. real simple, and is enough to drop someone if you solder in a few more capacitors rated around 300V 80/100ui
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/49631344/82a88b0/V310508_1615_NEW.html


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 4, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> lol... 100 beans is a snap, i built a mini stun gun for mistermicro, and concealed in that... with the electroincs etc inside it, with the beans *secretly* packed into mini tubes they look like organic dessicant.
> lol.. MM didnt even realise the rest of the beans were inside there himself, til he had a proper look


 
Ya i swear to god i looked everywhere man, and then one day i was like i wonder if theres more beans. Because the straws blend in as little fuses. Haha. So ya keep checking up on your stun gun, sometimes youll find a suprise. lol. Frosty is a good man, hes my homes. I think ill have to take this next competition, srry dudes.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

lol... there's gonna be a whole bunch of beans for grabs, enough for alot of you guys


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh and the stun gun is scary, i feel safe when its in my hands. IVe yet to test it, it sends a shiver down my spine, and makes me pee a lil when i test it. bad ass. (i found out how you made that on MANswers, clever)


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

lol.. i have a buddy who's an electronics whizz, and he as playin with the circuits and we tweaked the flash unit a lil and hey presto alot more V's


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 4, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> lol.. i have a buddy who's an electronics whizz, and he as playin with the circuits and we tweaked the flash unit a lil and hey presto alot more V's


YA... i was thinking about adding another compacitor (i think thats what im thinking) That sounds a little crazy. I take that with me when i go out to sketchy territory.


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is some more pics 32 days old Ak47/ Northern lights stealth closet grow duel 150watt hps


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 4, 2009)

very nice. im running 2 150s also but just on one girl


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 4, 2009)

super cool evil 
nice work..


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 4, 2009)

Bushy


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 4, 2009)

thats how my 09 church grow is gonna look


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry again but can I track my econolight shipment?
All I have right now is the email receipt.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 4, 2009)

im wondering the same thing with HTGsupply. All i got is the receipt and no tracking number


----------



## bc.trip (Jan 4, 2009)

i know with the econolight they'll send you a second email once it ships. it'll include the ups tracking number. don't know about htgsupply, though.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 4, 2009)

this is mine updated setup


----------



## squints68 (Jan 4, 2009)

dam it didn't work i'll try this. this is my setup


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice looking girls Squits68! What strain are they and how old?


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 5, 2009)

where those taken when your light just cam on, or perhaps you are watering to much. just an idea nice grow thou


----------



## kaze (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be using a 150 HPS in my flowering stage. JUst reached D37 from seed and almost ready to move the young ladies, I hope, to the 150 lamp. I am using CWF for the Veg stage.

The system is a DWC/Drip hybrid and I have some "White Widow" and some "bonus seed" from a seed bank in Europe. 

I have a grow thread www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/141450-under-stairs-project-1st-build.html

Would love to get in on the seed contest. I like my new hobby so far and I look forward to seeing how well I can do. 

Check out the grow thread and let me know if you have any suggestions or comments.


Pics are Day 17, Day 22 and Day 37 from seed
Peace


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 5, 2009)

so here is the ak47 33days old 3 days into flower


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2009)

they are about to explode upward man get ready.......awesome plants


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 5, 2009)

squints68 said:


> dam it didn't work i'll try this. this is my setup


is that fan from an airhockey table??


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks man the one top looks funny because i bend it four times a day to promote some under growth. some will say that bending them can stress them and stunt the growth. It you look at mine you can see it does more good than harm. Your plants love to be tuched and bent and moved around you will get stronger stem and hardy BUDS.


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 5, 2009)

it looks like it is to me. hehehe


----------



## Zhu (Jan 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> is that fan from an airhockey table??


airhockey table fans are sweet just loud as hell


----------



## KamanderKalit (Jan 5, 2009)

Is anybody in here good with wiring 150w hps ballasts?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea it would be cool for a diy link for remoting these econolight 150's?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 5, 2009)

bxke has a thread on it


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 5, 2009)

i couldnt fit my can fan and filter in my room so i had to cut a hole and put it in another room


----------



## BRICKWeeD (Jan 5, 2009)

Another inspired 150 user here!
8 Bagseeds, 15 days young and kickin' ass I wll post up some better pics when my girlfriend brings back the cam. I don't know why they even put them on some phones


----------



## bc.trip (Jan 5, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea it would be cool for a diy link for remoting these econolight 150's?


here's a link for a page right in this thread. it's really easy.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 5, 2009)

BRICKWeeD said:


> Another inspired 150 user here!
> 8 Bagseeds, 15 days young and kickin' ass I wll post up some better pics when my girlfriend brings back the cam. I don't know why they even put them on some phones


welcome to the club...hopefully get you outta that brick weed


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

I dunno but im not seeing a diy remoting of an econolight anywhere lol.. is this diy hidden inside of a link of one of these threads lol...wow im really smoked out but im going to search bykes diy either way.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 5, 2009)

lemme find it.


----------



## bc.trip (Jan 5, 2009)

haha i forgot to include the link in that last post. here you go.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/106339-150w-hps-club-inspirational-resource-21.html#post1584184


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 5, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/120470-my-20-150w-hps-econolight.html
Im pretty sure this is the thread


----------



## BRICKWeeD (Jan 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> welcome to the club...hopefully get you outta that brick weed


Thanks! My friend and I started before christmas....He is using natural sunlight(everyday)and a growbulb....Saw his today Looks like mine did on day 4....haven't shown him mine yet I may buy another 150. Mine was 85 bux at lowes..I saw where they are 20 online but, I am very impatient! Just need to sling a little more BRICKWeeD!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 5, 2009)

kaze said:


> I will be using a 150 HPS in my flowering stage. JUst reached D37 from seed and almost ready to move the young ladies, I hope, to the 150 lamp. I am using CWF for the Veg stage.
> 
> The system is a DWC/Drip hybrid and I have some "White Widow" and some "bonus seed" from a seed bank in Europe.
> 
> ...


*Kaze just stick around and as soon as i have the beans ready they'll be up for grabs..*




onthedl0008 said:


> Yea it would be cool for a diy link for remoting these econolight 150's?


 


bc.trip said:


> haha i forgot to include the link in that last post. here you go.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/106339-150w-hps-club-inspirational-resource-21.html#post1584184


 
*Yup theres a remote ballast procedure in this thread in the early pages for remoting the econo and wiring, and another tutorial a lil later for remoting other ballasts*



BRICKWeeD said:


> Another inspired 150 user here!
> 8 Bagseeds, 15 days young and kickin' ass I wll post up some better pics when my girlfriend brings back the cam. I don't know why they even put them on some phones


*Lol yeah some phone cams suck, but they're lookin god all the same *
*As smokey said, Welcome, and glad to have you all onboard *


*Much love *
*Frosty*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 5, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> For all your wiring, I recommend getting heavy duty replacement cables. I purchased an 8 ft., 16 gauge replacement cord rated for 13 amps. Operating safely is important when you are doing something like this. To impart some electrical knowledge
> 
> Electrical wire comes in many thicknesses (gauges) indicated by number. Higher numbers indicate smaller wire and lower numbers indicate larger wire. Most household circuits are connected with 14-gauge wire. Wire thickness is important for two reasons--ampacity and voltage drop. Ampacity is the amount of amperes a wire is able to carry safely. Electricity flowing through wire creates heat. The more amps flowing, the more heat created. Heat is wasted power. Avoid wasting power by using the proper thickness of well-insulted wire.
> 
> ...


 

here;s the post again


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 5, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> We've got all of our pieces sitting in front of us.
> 
> 
> We've got the ballast (deceptively heavy):
> ...


 
and here's the rest of the tutorial


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 5, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/1619080-post249.html

Here's the link to the remoting procedure of TRAC PRO 'type' HPS... the wiring on these is exactly the same whether its 50w/70/150w or whatever...Post contains US & UK wiring details.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 6, 2009)

+rep for Frosty!!


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jan 6, 2009)

*I believe Im sold*


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 6, 2009)

here are my 7 ladies out of the box. getting some air trying to meet other plants i guess. I tried asking them but for some reason they didnt answer


----------



## bariobrothers (Jan 6, 2009)

150 econolight + about 200 of cfl


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 6, 2009)

bariobrothers said:


> 150 econolight + about 200 of cfl


 Nice work but, this is the wrong thread for U. Inless of course those are 150w to BE's. , prepare yourselves for some Auto ECSD buds.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol MM, he said 150w econo + cfls.. so he aint lost bro, ha ha. unless i'm mistaken...

Bario, nice lookin plants so far but the plants could prolly do with 'localising' a lil, theyre spread a lil too far away from the lights, and youre losing some of the 150's potential how its rigged..
a batwing reflector would help greatly, moving the plants closer together so theyre directly under the HPS and distribute the CFLs around the outer edges of the plants so that the 'far side' that is away from the hps beam will get suppplemental lighting..should all help yo maximise your available light..

just my .2

Hows the ECSD lookin bro?? 


go steady gang


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 6, 2009)

im on day 37 today guys and im kinda hoping to see some bud swellage in the next 2-3 weeks. i want to at least get over a quarter from my little bitch. lol she only vegged 18 dAYS. stupid stupid me. well mext grow date begins on april 26th , Im going to do 2 church feminised and a power skunk mini sog and actually try grow this retarded power skunk out ( havent read a single successful thread with PS yet)

harvesting my girl on feb 3rd at 65days (hopefully) 
pics very soon


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice Im on day 38 of flowering today and plan on harvesting around the same time


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 6, 2009)

let me know and we can post our pics and see ! i got another buddy on here thts on the same day as me coincidentally. should be fun. i hope to get over 7 grams from my 14inch tall lady . small lil harvest to test the water. then in april, i get serious!!!!!


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 6, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Lol MM, he said 150w econo + cfls.. so he aint lost bro, ha ha. unless i'm mistaken...
> 
> Bario, nice lookin plants so far but the plants could prolly do with 'localising' a lil, theyre spread a lil too far away from the lights, and youre losing some of the 150's potential how its rigged..
> a batwing reflector would help greatly, moving the plants closer together so theyre directly under the HPS and distribute the CFLs around the outer edges of the plants so that the 'far side' that is away from the hps beam will get suppplemental lighting..should all help yo maximise your available light..
> ...


Ahh shit i should have discovered that, im drunk as a homeless though.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 6, 2009)

as a homeless hahahahahahaa classic......


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 6, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> let me know and we can post our pics and see ! i got another buddy on here thts on the same day as me coincidentally. should be fun. i hope to get over 7 grams from my 14inch tall lady . small lil harvest to test the water. then in april, i get serious!!!!!



you have any pics of the plant?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 6, 2009)

i do but they are4 really old like weeks 3 of flower so u nless you can guess a yeild from that(i know you cant) i dont think they will help. but let me see what ive got floating around in here....nope deleted em all so no piggys can find em. ill get pics up here very soon


----------



## squints68 (Jan 6, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> is that fan from an airhockey table??


no it's was an old fan laying around. i striped all the plastic and just kept the motor ,switch and the blades. there is plenty of air flow in there.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 6, 2009)

Flo Grow said:


> Nice looking girls Squits68! What strain are they and how old?


two of them are just bag seed and the other one is bubble gum.they are 6 weeks old in that pic.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 6, 2009)

evilbong419 said:


> where those taken when your light just cam on, or perhaps you are watering to much. just an idea nice grow thou


the pics were taken just before i water them. with this new setup i have to water them a little everyday.


----------



## kaze (Jan 7, 2009)

Just moved my girls, hopefully, under the 150 HPS for flowering. They are at D-38 from seed. Hoping they show their sex soon under the lights and I can see what I'm working with....
Planning on pulling some clones today and put them back in the Veg room with the two plants I held back in there. Ready to see what that 150 can do. I remounted the light in my home made exhaust / reflector and remoted the ballast. Its show time


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 7, 2009)

Contest time!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Since there has been all this blah blah blah blah about power skunk....i think ill make it interesting
ok guys there are some pre -reqs for this contest

rules:
Must use only use 15owatt hps (if you run 2 then you have to figure somthing out, like me)
can only use soilless mix
1/2 gal pots only
21days of vegging only!
Exactly 63 days flowering then harvest, done or not(seeds are free gimme a break)
contest starts last sunday of april 2009.

I will be entering obviously!!!!!!! But anyone who feels like a friendly bout is free to join. We compare dry weights at the end, and end the myth that this strain cant be successfully grown out!

Any ideas and suggestions are welcome. Im gonna buy an econolight for this contest so i can carry on my other grow without interruption.

Thanks


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 7, 2009)

************oh and you can use any nutes for flowering and vegging just no soil mixes.



This will provide us with an answer to the question: Can this plant actually make it through a life cycle. And it will allow us to take note of the method and nutes used to grow the winning yeilder.

Good luck


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright people i was worried to begin that i was the only one willing to get the 150 watt set up as apposed to the 250. I haven't been able to read all of these yet but its seems you all are in the same boat i've put myself in. Now i started off with the novel idea of just growing a few seeds i had found in random bags, and that it would be nothing more than that, but the obsession has consumed me. So now i have a 60" by 24" 24". at the moment the seeds i had decided to get from Nirvana seeds are three weeks into growth and are looking great. Originally i had a ten 27watt cfls at 1600 daylight lumens a piece so roughly but not even exactly 16,000 lumens but decided id better get something for the flower stages. due to the small size and concern with heat i went with the 150. Now my question is how can i get it so that it vents the heat out better do i need to attach a fan to the top or sides or maybe make an iine ducting unit im not sure but i know you all have the same set ups so let me know.
PS. I cant wait to get a new camera my old one just stoped working but soon very soon ill be putting up some picks for you all to comment on set up design and how things are growing. Untill then Peace!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 7, 2009)

*greetings from the rest of us bro *


MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Alright people i was worried to begin that i was the only one willing to get the 150 watt set up as apposed to the 250. I haven't been able to read all of these yet but its seems you all are in the same boat i've put myself in. Now i started off with the novel idea of just growing a few seeds i had found in random bags, and that it would be nothing more than that, but the obsession has consumed me. So now i have a 60" by 24" 24". at the moment the seeds i had decided to get from Nirvana seeds are three weeks into growth and are looking great. Originally i had a ten 27watt cfls at 1600 daylight lumens a piece so roughly but not even exactly 16,000 lumens but decided id better get something for the flower stages. due to the small size and concern with heat i went with the 150. Now my question is how can i get it so that it vents the heat out better do i need to attach a fan to the top or sides or maybe make an iine ducting unit im not sure but i know you all have the same set ups so let me know.
> PS. I cant wait to get a new camera my old one just stoped working but soon very soon ill be putting up some picks for you all to comment on set up design and how things are growing. Untill then Peace!


Yeah youre gonna need a couple of fans, for the air intake, and exhaust, not only to remove excess heat, but also to provide a fresh air exchange every 5 mins...
your cab is a lil smaller than mine, my 150 cab is approx 24" x 40" x 60" and if you refer to the first couple of pages of the thread, you'll see how mine is rigged....also read further into the thread to see how everyone else does it.. All pretty much the same biz, inlet at the bottom or middle of cab, exhaust fan in upper half or on top of the cab.

Go steady..
Frosty


----------



## kaze (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok went home to check on the girls at lunch and so far they are looking good under their new artificial sun, the 150 HPS. The pics are not the best I only had my phone with me. Check out the homemade exhaust/reflector. I made it from a piece of duct work and the reflector that was in the econolight I purchased. I married this with an inline exhaust duct booster fan and a charcoal filter at the end. 

The filter has done wonders so far. The smell was starting to get a little strong in the house. It did not bother me but after several comments about the odd smell from friends I had to do something.

I kept (2) in the veg room. The are a little tall so I'm going to try and train them for a while.

My first grow so I need to practice and experiment with different ways of doing things.

Peace


----------



## surfskate700 (Jan 7, 2009)

is the 20 dollar HPS light still available? it says consult factory to purchase. but there is no company name that i can find.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 7, 2009)

well guys I think Im done growing for a while...

I got popped the other night driving around...2 felonies..
totally paranoid right now about a search warrant knocking on my door.

I had a lil smorgasbord of organics(chron, hash, shrooms), so Im thinking they might want to come see what else I might have at my pad. I live in a big city so that would be weird if they had the time to issue a search warrant.

either way, Im going to try and move my garden in the middle of the night to my friends house if he's down. I think I should be acting fast at "cleansing" my pad.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck bro.....and hopefully all that heat will be off your back soon, so that your could go back to growing your greeny babygirls


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 7, 2009)

im gonna lay low for a couple of months..I'll still be growing..just not at my pad


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 7, 2009)

koo koo I understand


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 7, 2009)

surfskate700 said:


> is the 20 dollar HPS light still available? it says consult factory to purchase. but there is no company name that i can find.


*Yes it is availabe still, its called the econolight, and is availabe from many places online or in some stores..*



SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> well guys I think Im done growing for a while...
> 
> I got popped the other night driving around...2 felonies..
> totally paranoid right now about a search warrant knocking on my door.
> ...


 *Smokey that bites bro, hope you dont get anymore heat any time soon..*
*Good luck in moving your grow op too, hope it all goes smooth..*
*And see ya back in here in the not too distant future *

*Go steady bro *


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 7, 2009)

here's a link to e-cono's 
I think this place charges 25 bucks, but they can be found for a li less than 20bucks.

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProducts.asp?ProductFamilyID=7


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 7, 2009)

smokey ..........dude sorry bro. good luck man, anything.......i can do? lol i know i just laughed typing that but i always feel like i need to help good people.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks guys... Im gonna be alright tho..Im sure I can get both of these charges dropped to misdemeanors. Im probably being a lil paranoid, but I dont wanna take any chances. I'll still be around


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn and just when the laws might be easing up soon too...


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for that one frosty. the only other thing is i have an 8 in inlet and and 8 in outlet both 6 in fans but the intake is at the lower part of the box and im finding that its making the soil too cold. Its blowing right at the bottom im thinking about moving it up more towards the middle maybe. Should i put fans on the light its self and get venting hose out the exhaust or do you think just moving the inlet hole will solve my cold soil but still needing a cold room problem?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 8, 2009)

laws are easy almost everywhere but where I live...4g of shroom is felony trafficking..i was like ''4g is barely enough for one person!!''

they dont care......but I just got off the phone with a good buddy, who happens to be a cop/magician...he said not to worry about anything...

hopefully he's right


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 8, 2009)

i like those kind of friends


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 8, 2009)

should have just eatin the shrooms before the cop got to the window rofl. Nah, thats shitty though I hope everthing works out!

I got pulled over smokin with my buddy and they found my backpack with TWO vaporizors, a bubbler, a pipe, an empty dank tank, and my friends ten sack. All they said was "stomp out the bud, take your shit home and smoke it there. Your free to go with all your stuff since we pulled you over for not having your headlights on"

DOH! Stoner moment hahaha. Good luck bro!


----------



## Crack (Jan 8, 2009)

What's going down My RU fam... I just got my 150watt HPS like 2 weeks ago. I have a Strawberry Blue Uner it right now. I'll get pics up tonight when the light turns back on.


----------



## evilbong419 (Jan 8, 2009)

37 days old, 7 days under 12/12 all ladies.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

Just came home and found these sitting there!

The scheduled delivery date was for tomorrow but this is even better!

My 2 $25 150wt. HPS lights


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 8, 2009)

Whats up 150 club...Having problems with keeping control on my grow..THese bishes are getting out of control i dunno what i was thinking haha...
Looking for some advice for a skull crushing strain something i can sog nicely and utilize my 150's with low head room but good yields..Where do i get the pills.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 8, 2009)

check out lowryders. They grow small but yeild a good amount. www.dope-seeds.com or www.drchronic.com


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 8, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> Just came home and found these sitting there!
> 
> The scheduled delivery date was for tomorrow but this is even better!
> 
> My 2 $25 150wt. HPS lights



those the in ceiling? are you or did you remote the ballast ? if so how easy was it, its $37 shipped to me, if its junk i will buy a sun systems for $70


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 8, 2009)

try the church bro it is a great strain for yeild and great smoke! greenhouse seeds has em and you can get them at attitude seed bank


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> those the in ceiling? are you or did you remote the ballast ? if so how easy was it, its $37 shipped to me, if its junk i will buy a sun systems for $70


Yes ceiling,the others were out of stock


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> those the in ceiling? are you or did you remote the ballast ? if so how easy was it, its $37 shipped to me, if its junk i will buy a sun systems for $70


I paid $65 for 2 with shipping...
I took mine out the box wired it to an extension cord and im done. Simple as that! 

I stuck it to a piece of 2x4 which I can move up and down in my closet


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 8, 2009)

besides mister micro i think youre the only other vertical grower in here. nice work


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> besides mister micro i think youre the only other vertical grower in here. nice work


me???............


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 8, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> thanks for that one frosty. the only other thing is i have an 8 in inlet and and 8 in outlet both 6 in fans but the intake is at the lower part of the box and im finding that its making the soil too cold. Its blowing right at the bottom im thinking about moving it up more towards the middle maybe. Should i put fans on the light its self and get venting hose out the exhaust or do you think just moving the inlet hole will solve my cold soil but still needing a cold room problem?


*Yeah either move the inlet above the soil line, or try constructing or buying a 90degree elbow to redirect the airflow above the soil.*
*Whatst the temps in there around the canopy level with the lights on? if its within the ideal temps range, i'd just vent the cab somewhere close to the light n reflector (my reflector has about 20 small holes in it, and the fan is above,air n heat pulls around and straight thru the reflector, my average temps are 75-77.)*
*if your temp is a lil high, try venting it at bulb level to pull as much latent heat out as poss, or construct a cool tube using a bake a round tube.*



onthedl0008 said:


> Whats up 150 club...Having problems with keeping control on my grow..THese bishes are getting out of control i dunno what i was thinking haha...
> Looking for some advice for a skull crushing strain something i can sog nicely and utilize my 150's with low head room but good yields..Where do i get the pills.


 *the strain i gave MMicro, Lifesaver is a great yielder under sog/scrog and bog conditions, its considered a medi strain and is relatively hassle free to grow. It clones easily too,and doesnt stretch horrendously in flower.*
*Many of the 'early' strains would be worth considering too, like early girl, nice smoke and quick as hell flowering, with good to great yield for plant size*




VaporBros said:


> check out lowryders. They grow small but yeild a good amount. www.dope-seeds.com or www.drchronic.com


*Good call,Autos do great under 150's, but there are plenty of stronger auto strains than the original LR...Auto AK, auto Kush,White russian,diesel ryder, auto lemon sk to name but a few, would tend to give larger yield and better high over the original LR.*





cannabiscult said:


> besides mister micro i think youre the only other vertical grower in here. nice work


*I grow vert every now n then, but i havent in a lil while, gonna rig up a BOG grow after my next seed run.*
*A Proper colluseum style rig.*


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Jan 8, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> I paid $65 for 2 with shipping...
> I took mine out the box wired it to an extension cord and im done. Simple as that!
> 
> I stuck it to a piece of 2x4 which I can move up and down in my closet


can you remove that explosion shield thingy... or do you think that it takes away from the light dispersion at all? Those lights just look too good to be true (price and everything).


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

yes you can remove it


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

It helps prevent extra heat and fire hazards


----------



## Redbeardâ¢ (Jan 8, 2009)

that sounds good. you found yourself a great deal there! thanks for sharing : )


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 8, 2009)

anytime bro....just trying to help my fellow potheads save money


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats a great idea Frosty thanks man the temp isnt too bad at the moment. i can keep it around 76-80 with the humidifier but the problem happens when all of the cooled air i was trying to get into the whole box just condenses around the pot level. fixed that with some ducting insulation i wrapped around the pots. I think im gonna take these three battery charger fans i found (the exact same thing as computer fans) and these little three 12 volt battery set up that ive been able to use as a car battery jumper.
The good thing with the batteries is im a little bit of an electrical guy so i wired up a charger for them, but anyway i think ill take those and fasten it so that one is blowing in line with one sucking on the other end of the light and put the direction of the sucking and the blowing towards my exhaust fan i think it should work.
Just one more thing. When i planted my first plant i was a little to premature in what to do so i had planted it in MG moisture control (Bad FUCKING idea) luckey i only had one in the shit. The problem is is the soil just won't release the moisture like its suppose to and its as my best assestment not letting my roots breath. Now im on week 7 from germination with it and am getting ready to transplant. Do you think that i could transplant it into better soil or just take the soil and ammend some larger more rockier perlite. Times really not that big of a thing because ive got the others at 3 weeks past germination. So i was thinking i could just leave this one in a longer veg to catch up with the others for flowering since im prolly gonna have to wait that long for the roots to repair themselves.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 9, 2009)

i think i'd go for new compost and just pot it up and let it do its thing..
Moisture control composts tend to suck ass for indoor growing.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 9, 2009)

You ain't just fuckin around luckily i went all out on the others and got fox farm everything and the ocean forest soil. But for shits and giggles i planted my two strains in two things of that miracle grow shit so i could show the difference on here to people and let me tell you there is SUCH a fucking difference i cant wait to get a new camera. you can tell the MG is giving it too much Nitrogen with its time release stuff and the fox farm is already like twice the size at three weeks!


----------



## Crack (Jan 9, 2009)

Yo I have a question if I'm seeing little rust spots that's a pH matter, right? Would watering with distilled water help this out? And to MildHIGHclub... I would have to agree with u and say I've noticed differences in the two but I had this one instance where I put a random bag seed in some Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Soil and it was a monster! Over 6 feet talll and very pretty no signs of nute lock or anything. I have pics I would post'em if yall want to see her... She's dead now My granmama burner her up... Ironic huh?


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 9, 2009)

true true crack in another forum i had said that it does depend on the strains too and different needs for different seeds. As far as the rust spots are they on the leaves themselves or just on the tips? as far as water go if you have any type of wildoats wholefoods or just a place that you can refill water its not that much for reverse osmosis water. I get mine for 29 cents a gallon and it gets the whole worry of what might be in the water off your mind.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks frosty how do I sign up lol. Lifesaver sounds really nice. Im thinking about doing some grand daddy purple as well..Whatever this is. i heard it doesnt yield well..Purps look nice but not a fan of the high. Anyways ill look into these things.Thanks man.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 9, 2009)

anybody else here use the econolight $20 or $25......if so How far away from plant is good enough?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 9, 2009)

it was the best investment ever!! I bought 2 and made cooltubes, and keep them inches away.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 9, 2009)

When is a good time to start using it during veg?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 9, 2009)

yes you can use it for veg, just fine


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 9, 2009)

i can get my non cool tubed 150's about 3-4 inches away with a top plant temp of about 83 degrees. 

how?? i have an industrial blower fan on each and its like 62 in my house all the time so............it can be done


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> it was the best investment ever!! I bought 2 and made cooltubes, and keep them inches away.


Nice Where did u get the glass smokey?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 10, 2009)

pyrex bake a round on ebay..its like $20 

you might be able to find it cheaper...ive heard of poeple finding them at goodwill

or using candle covers from michaels.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

Is that regular 12 wire? Romex i think its called?


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 10, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> anybody else here use the econolight $20 or $25......if so How far away from plant is good enough?


As long as you have a little $12 box fan blowing on the bulbs, you can get them as close as 3-4". Probably would suggest 4" to give you some wiggle room in case one of your girls has an overnight growth spurt.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Is that regular 12 wire? Romex i think its called?



#16 wire is safe to use for 1 150w. that is the standard .99 cent extension cord you'll find at home depot. You do NOT need to spend $9 or $10 on the orange heavy duty cord unless you're running 2 of them off the same cord. peace...


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 10, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> it was the best investment ever!! I bought 2 and made cooltubes, and keep them inches away.


Nice looking cooltube bro! I got one of the candle shades off a crafts site for $14 delivered & the damn thing is too short to fit a 150w bulb in each end for a 2x150 cooltube so I gotta order another tube & secure the 2 together to get adequate length. I just hope mine looks as clean as yours when done.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 10, 2009)

It doesn't give off much heat at the bottom


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 10, 2009)

UGH! I ordered my 150w HPS from HTG last friday and still dont have it. It says its supposed to be here on monday  I hate waiting.

But, my cab got finished today, ill have pics up later


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 10, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> UGH! I ordered my 150w HPS from HTG last friday and still dont have it. *It says its supposed to be here on monday  I hate waiting.*
> 
> But, my cab got finished today, ill have pics up later



me too  cant wait i have 3- 3 week in flowering already and 3 just moved into flowering, so they will appreciate it, hope it adds to the already girls there


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 10, 2009)

oh it will


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 10, 2009)

Dudes i think i did it. Does anyone know if and how you can post iphone photos on here? The guy at the hydro store said i couldn't do the guy at the other hydro store said it would be a heck of an accomplishment if i could but thanks to you guys and all your imput i think i have my 2 by 2 by six grow grow with the 150 hps and 4 40 at 2400 lumen flourec set up..... all running at a cool 79 degrees i just wanna show the world!!!!!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 10, 2009)

can you send the pix to your email addy and then save to desktop thenupload them to the site from your desktop


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 10, 2009)

hook up the iphone to your computer and and get the pics through iTunes


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 10, 2009)

mile high you should get 2 150's in their thats what i did!!! same exact size space as yours just a foot taller


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 10, 2009)

How do i get it from iphoto to this stuff? sorry a little ignorant when it comes to posting things


----------



## Crack (Jan 10, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> true true crack in another forum i had said that it does depend on the strains too and different needs for different seeds. As far as the rust spots are they on the leaves themselves or just on the tips? as far as water go if you have any type of wildoats wholefoods or just a place that you can refill water its not that much for reverse osmosis water. I get mine for 29 cents a gallon and it gets the whole worry of what might be in the water off your mind.


The rust spots in the middle of the leaf not the tip... Reverse osmosis water I'ma have to look into that 'preciate it yo. Peace.


----------



## DankBudds (Jan 10, 2009)

These are the lights that are at "Deeps"

This is the metal halide....100w





This is the 150w HPS. They also make a 250w version of this....
Think the 150 will be good enough for 4 plants with 2 CFL's a piece?


----------



## RansacktheElder (Jan 10, 2009)

Can I join the club? I've got a 150w hps and three fluoros in a 3'x3'x4' tall home made box. Growing bag seed first to make sure I haven't forgotten how. Hopefully the good seeds will arrive soon. Only been two weeks since I ordered them. Anyway, If you look at my profile I have two albums of the set up and my intitial go at an LST on a few of my current plants. I love feedback, so let her rip!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome welcome


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cult id looovvee to have more than one but i don't have anytype of glass shield or venting box that contains the light... If someone could tell me how to out picks up i could show you all


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 10, 2009)

doesnt the manual tell you how to transfer pics to pc, or online


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 10, 2009)

I know that if you send the pics as a multimedia msg to your email address instead of a number that you can download them from there, then upload to the site

be aware that you will prolly have to resize the pics


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 11, 2009)

It may just be easier than a stoner can make it hard. I got it sorry about the light i was trying to take them fast and i think the light color differences were too much for the phone.... Whadda yah think let me know guys


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 11, 2009)

not lookin too bad Mile 
looks like your hps could do with lowering a lil tho imo, with adequate venting and the fans strategically place you shouldnt have any heat issues, even in a small grow area


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 11, 2009)

let me give that a whirl and see if it gets too hot... i just don't know what to do with the intake if you can see the hole opening where i had the fan. It was blowing cold air right on my pots and making the soil too cold so now its hanging but i know i can maxamize this by getting a fan to blow it in i dunno any info would help thanks. if you can see for the exhaust i have a fan and then again an inline 6in ductfan connection to ducting


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 11, 2009)

so more lay out


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

check this shit,
6 weeks flowering today
she is 14inches tall. i vegged for 17days

great bag seed
2 150watt hps's from htg in flower
vegged with cfl's
2gal pot 
expert bloom burst
peatmoss and perlite soiless mix


shes a lil one but im proud of her
she smells just like a fresh fruit salad. and is sticky as hell.
all trichs are clear at the moment under 60x mag


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 11, 2009)

I got the charges dropped gentleman....grow on


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 11, 2009)

dropped? how?


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats man!!! and cannabiscult great looking plant


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

fuck yea smokey!!!! thats what im talking about bnro. good for you man. im so happy you didnt get clapped. thanks sc3!!!!!


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 11, 2009)

Wassup guys? Just wanted to chime in, I also know of an op with 1 150 HPS and 4 large CFLS that is doing just dandy growin 4 hot stank hoes. The 150 is mounted under a large 2 x 3 stainless steel sheild. Question I have always had... Is it better to hang a 150 bulb vertically over VS. horizontal under the shield?? Any help/ideas would be great. Will get some pics and journal details to share if any of you are intrested in the op.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

you just opened up a can of worms you cant shut man, this has been a debate on this thread forever. i got horizontal always


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry if this is a redundant question. There is a ton of great info in this thread; have been reading through for a while now to see what has been said on this topic. Will read through more and see what the can this can of worms is all about. Thanks for any info, this site is kick ass.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> check this shit,
> 6 weeks flowering today
> she is 14inches tall. i vegged for 17days
> 
> ...


Nice buds bro very nice


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Nice buds bro very nice


 

wow thank that means alot from a veteran ganja man. this is my first (successful) grow.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL veteran im not bro there are too many pros here..Ive learned alot from these guys and just modeled my grows after them..
Id say u have much to be proud of bro. Our grows are similar in some ways..Im pushing 2 150's as well. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks i def. will! you too!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good bro..Here's a mini update of what 2 150's can do for sog.
Just waiting on mine to start filling in. they stopped stretching which is good as u can see i cant raise my lights anymore lol.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

how old are they, strain? look very healthy!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

some type of pink indica cross. Im doing clones str8 from root growth to 12/12..Theres actually 13 plants right there man.Its insane.. I think that they have been in the tub for about 5 weeks but the pistils really started coming 2 weeks after transplant.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

why cant i plus rep you? there are no scales anymore to click


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bro im telling u this not because i want reps but cuz they changed alot of stuff a couple weeks ago that really messed me up...U can change it back by going to my rollitup and click on the edit options tab to change ur skin back to blazin07..


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

i know you dont want rep but im giving it to you motherfucker whether you like it or not


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

U get ur shit fixed bro?


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

What's the best soil I can get for my seedlings from here?

http://www.houstongardencenters.com/merchandise.php?idCat=9


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

lol yea thanks


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

id say the easygro premium or the bedmix


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally, my light is in my state. It comes tomorrow, and my cab is done. All i need now is some white paint, vents, and my filter to arrive.

woot!


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

k thanks...i might just go for the premium


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

no problem


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 11, 2009)

Which would produce less heat: (2) 150w HPS's, or (12) 42w CFL's? Same number of lumens, same spectrum, and roughly the same price.


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

2 hps's.....

also less wiring and all


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

yea 2 150s would be way way cooler for sure, better investment long term, better overall spectrum. "hps god bless the whole crop!"


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

btw is it ok for 2 cfls to touch each other?


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 11, 2009)

snow Man i lowered my lights about 8 inch and now its staying at 84 degrees how the hell can i get it cooler?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

get a fan blowing up directly at the bulbs


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Right at the bulb... that makes a little more sense push the hot air towards the exhaust.... What does your set up look like cult? do you think maybe heat tubes maybe inorder?


----------



## fernando12 (Jan 11, 2009)

will this light work as well as the other light that is offered by e-conolights, which is sold out?
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT5H151G


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

fernando12 said:


> will this light work as well as the other light that is offered by e-conolights, which is sold out?
> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT5H151G


yes it will I am currently using it!


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

I just took off the little cage thing


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 11, 2009)

mine will be here tomorrow


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 11, 2009)

nice =]....


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

my set up is a 2x2 room 7 feet tall with 2 150 hps side by side with reflectors . mylar on the walls. 2 industrial blow fans on the bulbs suspended by chains. 1 regular 65watt 3 speed fan blowing up underneath the plant (i keep the plant on a 10 inch box so i get air flow underneath.)
i have a 250cfm duct fan exhausting the room into the interior wall of the house. it get about 85 at the hottest and that when its warm out. now its in the 20's and its at 55-70 at the highest. gonna turn off a fan or two


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 11, 2009)

Wanted to drop a few pix of a 150 HPS op. Had posted a question regarding hanging the bulb vert vs. hrozontal in the sheild. Seems that this may have been a subject of strong discussion previously in this thread. Have seen a 1000 HPS bulb hanging op w/sweet results. Any how, am a noob on the forum, but not to gardening. Please have a look and comment, ideas, critise on this little side project. Thanks.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong and its bice to see sosme one get that 150 nice and low. Great job your plants will love you


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 12, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> my set up is a 2x2 room 7 feet tall with 2 150 hps side by side with reflectors . mylar on the walls. 2 industrial blow fans on the bulbs suspended by chains. 1 regular 65watt 3 speed fan blowing up underneath the plant (i keep the plant on a 10 inch box so i get air flow underneath.)
> i have a 250cfm duct fan exhausting the room into the interior wall of the house. it get about 85 at the hottest and that when its warm out. now its in the 20's and its at 55-70 at the highest. gonna turn off a fan or two



Sounds like a well thought out scheme ( i like the box it sits on a nice touch). my only problem is my box the 2X2X6 sits in a closet thats 5X10 and it's hard to vent the exhaust when you cant put holes in the wall.... i was trying to keep it still a closet with a little suprise in it but it might just need to be turned into the lab and make the whole closet a grow room....I'm gonna need a few more lights....i dunno if i did that id need the lights for cheap.....i look on that econolight site and its a little confusing to me.....Ru guys running your 150 with out ballast and its set up like its a street lamp out side....If so how is the wiring hooked up ?


----------



## fernando12 (Jan 12, 2009)

another quick question do you reccomend the bulb that econo lights offers or should I look for something better?


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Jan 12, 2009)

the light comes with everything u need boss, transformer included, and bulb. take it apart and make the ballest remote or just hook a lead cord to it. Depends on your ventillation. The bulb is a bulb 150w hps id keep that one


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 12, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> wow thank that means alot from a veteran ganja man. this is my first (successful) grow.


*Yeah nice plants Cult *




el seca leche said:


> btw is it ok for 2 cfls to touch each other?


*No,is the simple answer, they may not get very hot but any unnecessary or uncalculated heat applied to the glass will cause stress to build up in the glass, thus weakening it, and making it prone to cracking/exploding!!!! its the reverse procedure of ANNEALING, which is stress relieving glass.*
*How do i know this? i used to blow glass and make neon signs*



MileHIGHclub101 said:


> snow Man i lowered my lights about 8 inch and now its staying at 84 degrees how the hell can i get it cooler?


*K, Mile your temps are prolly still high as you have the ballast AND bulb in the grow space...Your ballast is prolly puttin out more latent heat than the bulb itself...I did a remote ballast procedure in this thread,with wiring specs for a number of different 150hps..*
*By removing the ballast you will prolly solve your heat issues, but first off, try aiming the fan at the bulb and towards the exhaust, as suggested by cult? earlier*



MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Right at the bulb... that makes a little more sense push the hot air towards the exhaust.... What does your set up look like cult? do you think maybe heat tubes maybe inorder?


*Yes it will help a fair bit, if it makes little or no significant difference, then remote the control gear or make/buy a cool tube*


MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Sounds like a well thought out scheme ( i like the box it sits on a nice touch). my only problem is my box the 2X2X6 sits in a closet thats 5X10 and it's hard to vent the exhaust when you cant put holes in the wall.... i was trying to keep it still a closet with a little suprise in it but it might just need to be turned into the lab and make the whole closet a grow room....I'm gonna need a few more lights....i dunno if i did that id need the lights for cheap.....i look on that econolight site and its a little confusing to me.....Ru guys running your 150 with out ballast and its set up like its a street lamp out side....If so how is the wiring hooked up ?


*See above , and look for the remote post in this thread or in the DIY section*



fernando12 said:


> another quick question do you reccomend the bulb that econo lights offers or should I look for something better?


*Yes the bulb they come with is fine, you can ocassionally find 150w son agro bulbs, but theyre not much better than a reg 150w bulb*



hevybassplaya said:


> Wassup guys? Just wanted to chime in, I also know of an op with 1 150 HPS and 4 large CFLS that is doing just dandy growin 4 hot stank hoes. The 150 is mounted under a large 2 x 3 stainless steel sheild. Question I have always had... Is it better to hang a 150 bulb vertically over VS. horizontal under the shield?? Any help/ideas would be great. Will get some pics and journal details to share if any of you are intrested in the op.


*Lol @ cults can of worms..*
*I hope i can explain the vertical vs horizontal hps riddle with a coupla pix i did for someone in another thread...*

*First pic is a hps bulb in a cylinder/bucket type reflector in a somewhat vertical position, you will notice how most of the lumens are temporarily trapped inside the reflector, and have a greater distance to go before they reach the plants, meaning the foot print of the lights focal point is small,and only intense directly underneath the light... *

*Second pic is a HPS bulb horizontally hung in a batwing reflector, again you will notice how the light footprint is larger,and more even than the HPS in the bucket reflector...The batwing reflector throws the lumens back down towards the plants, and gives a more level light intensity and a larger foot print, thus meaning you could squeeze an extra plant or 3 underneath its rays...with minimal light wastage*

*Third pic is a HPS bulb, hung vertically as in a BOG (BARREL OF GREEN) grow....*
*In bog, the plants(ideally clones or Dwarf strains) are grown around the HPS... This way the plants will receive strong levels of light from top to bottom of their structure.*
*LST will be necessary to avoid contacting the bulb, unless a cool tube is used, where you will still need to utilise LST but possibly a lil less regularly..*

*You'll get the idea...*














Overhead view of BOG/colloseum

BOG/colloseum grows work reall well, and can yield massively with the right strains and it all set up correctly.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks frosty, nice graphic! Super helpful


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 12, 2009)

Excuse my shitty pics,but i'm in frankfurt airport waiting for a connecting flight to uk, and not really a photoshop sorta fella 
lol


Peace y'all
Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 12, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> Thanks frosty, nice graphic! Super helpful


No probs, thought it might help to show folks kinda how the bulbs position can affect its efficacy


----------



## Crack (Jan 12, 2009)

Yo what's going down. I just wanted to show yall my lil grow... A Strawberry Blue(Feminised) from World Seeds. I vegged her for like 2 months took some clones from her and thought I would flower her... She is like 1 week into flowering....


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Snow.. my fixture is already preassembled but god knows i love taking shit appart. ill try and find that link at the moment i can keep it at about 79 or 78 and the ballast doesn't seem to get too hot. I can grab it with my hand and hold it for a minute. but what i was thinking too was just like the dark room tents i could make another vent hole in the front since i have one in back and have it pull the cross venting air up....the only problem is after leaving the closet closed for an entire work day it tends to make all the air in the closet hot....i dont know its kinda taking the whole stealth part out of the opperation i might as well make the whole closet a grow room.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 12, 2009)

bro if you planned a stealth grow, for the obvious reasons i would stick with it, and try other remedies....we may find a simple solution for you..
Gimme 2 shakes and i'll post the ballast link to which ever page it was..


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 12, 2009)

Got my light/ballast/reflector today! I also ordered two 4" flanges im gonna attach to my cabinet. 

This thing get hot, quick! What are you guys using to cool down your cabs and keep temps down? I plan on having one or two 5" vents for passive intake, and my 4" vortex will be attached to my can-filter2600 which will be sucking in the air in the cab and exhausting out. Im thinking atleast a 6" clip-on fan pointed at the bulb will do.....right?

all my stuff, minus the cab and filter. Thats my "stealth" fan box that holds the vortex. And awesome packaging. A+!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 12, 2009)

Mile here's the link for the trac pro type hps, 
https://www.rollitup.org/1619080-post249.html
and the other is for econo's
https://www.rollitup.org/1875269-post740.html
https://www.rollitup.org/1875275-post741.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/106339-150w-hps-club-inspirational-resource-75.html


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks snow you've been a huge help if i could share the benifits with ya i would


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 12, 2009)

....mine will be here tomorrow, i was just gonna cut the black and white cord and pull the socket out, that will work right? how hot is the whole unit and how hot is just the bulb? i need a nice mix...lol


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 12, 2009)

I was looking at that econo site and i cant believe i didnt do this before but this is gonna greatly save me money in the future...i do wanna know though do you think i should get a couple of those metal halides with the 150 and even out the spectrum or should i just get another 150 and let the orange and red take over!!!!


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea frosty, good stuff man. Your graphics are much appreciated. Based on what you noted, "BOG/colloseum grows work reall well, and can yield massively with the right strains and it all set up correctly.". The bulb will be dropped out of the batwing and let her hang in the middle of the 'colloseum' of sexy, flowering ladies. This current 150 op is based on SOG size girls / scheduling. 2 generations of 'Da Purps' have been through this current setup with the batwing. Decent yield, coulda been better... Was a good SOG size indica 8/9 week strain though. Your idea sounds perfect. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 12, 2009)

heavybassplaya, you have any pics of your setup?

Also, question for anyone.

My dimensions are 2'x1'1/2"x3'

I plan on growing autoflowering lowryders but not sure how close i can have them growing next to eachother. I can fit 12 half gallon SOG-pots in the cab with NO space inbetween them. So i figure ill use 1 gallin pots cutting that number in half to 6. So i guess my MAIN question is. Can i grow 6 lowrdyders in my cab with those dimensions above? Thanks guys. I should have pics of the cab up tomorrow.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 12, 2009)

id like to see one of these set ups as well seems efficient and space saving a win when you're in the bin


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 12, 2009)

el seca leche said:


> 2 hps's.....
> 
> also less wiring and all





cannabiscult said:


> yea 2 150s would be way way cooler for sure, better investment long term, better overall spectrum. "hps god bless the whole crop!"


 Will a 240 CFM Panasonic WhisperLine inline fan be enough to cool (2) 150w's in a 16 cubic feet grow box? Or should i get the 340 or 440?


----------



## bc.trip (Jan 12, 2009)

hey milehigh, cabs like this are about the size of the space you're working with now. made mine myself and saved money. it sits in my room and no one ever thinks anything of it, so its stealth but you can cut a hole in it to vent exhaust.

edit: a pic of the cab after getting an econolight.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2009)

now thtas a cabinet!!!! very nice!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Im with cult on this one thats a cab...are those 4computer fans i see just below the light are they pushin out or sucking in towards the two exhaust...whats powering those exhaust must be something quite discreat if nobody says anything with tubing coming out of the cab...very well done sir


----------



## bc.trip (Jan 12, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Im with cult on this one thats a cab...are those 4computer fans i see just below the light are they pushin out or sucking in towards the two exhaust...whats powering those exhaust must be something quite discreat if nobody says anything with tubing coming out of the cab...very well done sir


ya, those were 4 computer fans. they were helping to cool of the light and push air back towards the two exhaust ducts. the power for the fans are just old ac chargers, you just strip the two wires and attach to the two wires on the fan. it's a lot more efficient now with the cooltube, got rid of that row of fans.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 12, 2009)

ok guys wtf, i just said goodmorning to my lady and flushed her, and took a look under the scope. yesterday i saw clear and cloudy, today im seeing almost no clear all cloudy and amber popping up wtf im only on day 44!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 13, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> ok guys wtf, i just said goodmorning to my lady and flushed her, and took a look under the scope. yesterday i saw clear and cloudy, today im seeing almost no clear all cloudy and amber popping up wtf im only on day 44!


time to chop cult...anylonger and its gonna start breaking down the thc....quick question though i have lime green in my new growth what should i do for it?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 13, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> ok guys wtf, i just said goodmorning to my lady and flushed her, and took a look under the scope. yesterday i saw clear and cloudy, today im seeing almost no clear all cloudy and amber popping up wtf im only on day 44!


looks like harvest is comming early buddy.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 13, 2009)

dudes +! lol but seriously i want ;like 80 percent amber when i chop. im bipolar and have a fractured l2 that healed (mirical i can walk still) but its super sore all the time so i want a very narcotic high. im gonna keep looking and waiting. buds have def swelled in the last 3 days though.


as for you mile high id keep watching and maybe reduce your nitrogen


----------



## Laze (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a question for you 150W HPS growers. Its about the distance between the light and the plants. I know the rule that means putting my hand below the light and seeing if it burns, but i have to know the distance in advance if i want to make a closet. So how far do you suggest??


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 13, 2009)

well if you cang et it cool enough 4-6 inches is where i have mine. but 8-10 inches is standard i guess?


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 13, 2009)

right guys?


----------



## Laze (Jan 13, 2009)

4-6 inches with a fan blowing?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah 10-12" is kinda max distance, the closer the better..4-6" is fine if you keep the temps in check.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 13, 2009)

K gang, for those of you interested in seeing exactly what a 150w can do in a BOG grow, check this..
I think Growtech helped/designed this setup, but its not too dissimilar to the setup we had a long while back.
This was pasted from a previous thread on bog 






Strategically placed holes for ventilation and the other workings:






Two views from the inside:





Note that everything inside is painted white:













Here is what is inside on the bottom of the Barrel (reservoir for the water with "stilts" (cans filled with "good water" to keep everything elevated a bit)






Here is what we will call week Zero, the first day the clones went in:






After one week:






Two weeks:






Three weeks:






Four weeks old now:






Week Five:











Week Six and thriving:











Week number 7 and approx 28 days into the flowering stage:











I will update once every week till Harvest ... 

Flowers day 35
















Day 38 just for grins:

























Don't know why the pics are so crappy here, but at least you get the idea. 

Day 42 ... and in one of them you can see where the tip got a little too close to the tube and burned a bit, but other than that ...

































Day 49






















The end harvest was 2.8 ounces


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 13, 2009)

that was sick snow...do have any idea what they were growing in there?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 13, 2009)

cant remeber the strain, i think it was jus a good quality strain with decent yield characteristics

I'll see if i can find out more info..

Go steady
Frosty


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 13, 2009)

bc.trip said:


> ya, those were 4 computer fans. they were helping to cool of the light and push air back towards the two exhaust ducts. the power for the fans are just old ac chargers, you just strip the two wires and attach to the two wires on the fan. it's a lot more efficient now with the cooltube, got rid of that row of fans.


Is there a backside intake on the econolight set up that i cant quite see...Do you have an intake and is it at ground level or do you have it a little raised?


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 13, 2009)

Fukin-A Frosty, that is tits an ass with a single 150 and flo's. That grow gave birth to several ideas. Diggin it man, good job and thanks again for the insight.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 13, 2009)

a few pics from week 6 1/2 of flowering with the 150w hps

I didnt pay much attention to when it actually started flowering so it might actually be week 7 1/2 -8. Im keeping an eye on the trichs


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 13, 2009)

looks yummy!!!!!! nice plant


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 13, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> a few pics from week 6 1/2 of flowering with the 150w hps
> 
> I didnt pay much attention to when it actually started flowering so it might actually be week 7 1/2 -8. Im keeping an eye on the trichs


Dude that plants looking ripe as a motha


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 13, 2009)

how the trichs lookin?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 13, 2009)

what strain is that ^^?

Im looking for something that wont go past 1'5" and that has a single cola. Bud on a stick basically.

From the top of my pots to the bulb is 1'6" but i plan on doing LST. Anyone recommend anything? Im already looking into lowryders.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 13, 2009)

dude i wish i knew my strain but im guessing its a high altitude indica. i only vegged for 17day thats why its so short.

or were you asking sc1? sorry wasnt sure


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 13, 2009)

cults right any indies you can pretty much stunt their growth to a reasonable length. But if you are only working with a foot and a half a growth there's simply no strain better than the lowryders especially for your unique situation.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 13, 2009)

he's right. you shoulda seen the scrog that was only 8 inches tall that yeilded 3.5oz off one plant. thats what im talkin bout!!!!! search for it , tags are like 3.5 oz harvest scrog


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 13, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> he's right. you shoulda seen the scrog that was only 8 inches tall that yeilded 3.5oz off one plant. thats what im talkin bout!!!!! search for it , tags are like 3.5 oz harvest scrog


That Fuckin plant needs to see a someone about its eating disorder cause thats just plain fat cuz


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 13, 2009)

true that, i was so impressed. i just have no desire to do a scrog.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. My plants a random bagseed. Started flowering at 17" and now its only 19" haha guess I got lucky.


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 13, 2009)

im now a member!!!!

here are some very interesting facts i have learned:

6 26w cfls produce the SAME AMOUNT of heat as my e-cono 150hps, i left the unit together, took the glass jar off and hung it by chains, same 78* as with cfls. i was surprised in my small 2x3x3h cab

this shit is bright, like cant look at it bright, i know my 4 week flowering girls are gonna love this...


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 13, 2009)

about time....... 

didn't i tell you they were great


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 13, 2009)

I CANT BELIEVE i waited, this will double my end product i feel 4-7 weeks left.. plus the new ones same strain, i will be able to tell the difference then for sure


----------



## fernando12 (Jan 14, 2009)

Just ordered my 150 from HTG supply, hoping quick delievery, also ordered the liquid fox farm trio pack. Hoping to have some results similair to the rest of you in here. I am about to pick my second lady that i had going under cfl. Should be much better yield with the new toys.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 14, 2009)

i have bad news guys.......

my single girl??? must have gotten pollinated??? how i have no fucking idea but there are seeds in my buds. not huge black ones but def starting to grow.

im so so pissed i wanted to burn the fucking house down.

i need a pep talk....... and go!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> i have bad news guys.......
> 
> my single girl??? must have gotten pollinated??? how i have no fucking idea but there are seeds in my buds. not huge black ones but def starting to grow.
> 
> ...


Fuck man fuck fuck fuck....i know how excited you were when you found out she was a girl damn it man...are there seeds all over or did she go hermi on you?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

seeds aint soo bad Cult, might slow the plants production down a lil, but yo'll still get some bud, and some seeds.
is it hermie or have you got/had males in the house? 
If its hermied, i'd collect any flowers you can find, and use the pollen for future breeding, just snip em off as they start to look like a bunch of bananas, store in a 35mm SLR film tub...Use on other strains to make fem seeds
All is not lost 
if its got a good while left to flower, i'd get some Dutch Master reverse & their penetrator asap, this will stop any more male flowers growing and save the rest of your bud. It aint hella expensive, and works pretty well in my experience using it.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 14, 2009)

no males at all in the house thats why im baffled but it was a seed in a bag of weed so i coulda been growing a hermie all along. but i know i didnt. it just just turned. and they arent all over i just saw 2 so far but i still got 2-3 weeks left.

whats the stuff frosty? and you think i should save the seeds?? im so mad guys you have no clue. god damnit


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

Dutch master reverse is a plant treatment that removes the male flower hormones from fem MJ plants.
Use it with their Penetrator product, to achieve best results.
BAsically, as soon as you see male flowers, or suspect its gone hermie, you can give the leaves a light mist with DM reverse + penetrator, its absorbed into the leaves as per any other foliar spray...Spray again 10 days later, and thats pretty much it...it should be free of male flowers.
Some strains are hermie prone and the slightest lil bit of stress or light leak can make them turn.... might just be a characteristic of the strain you had as bagseed.

Also bare in mind that most strains will put out a few male flowers during late flowering, its a last ditch attempt by the plant to reproduce,by whatever means possible...They kinda get late into flower and go "oh shit i havent got laid" so they do it themselves..lol
As for the seeds, yes i'd keep em, and use them..
its still a 50/50 split male or fem,the only potential prob is just that some of the fem plants may also hermie..but then again they may not.
its worth a shot, and if you can be vigilante in trying to spot male flowers, you can deal with them...
I've sprayed fems that were grown from 'hermie' seed, and sprayed them with DM reverse, a wk or so into flowering, and never had one male flower pop up..


Sorry if i'm waffling a lil, still jet lagged as hell


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> no males at all in the house thats why im baffled but it was a seed in a bag of weed so i coulda been growing a hermie all along. but i know i didnt. it just just turned. and they arent all over i just saw 2 so far but i still got 2-3 weeks left.
> 
> whats the stuff frosty? and you think i should save the seeds?? im so mad guys you have no clue. god damnit


I would go with snows advice and flip the shit the glass is half full. It sounds like its def hermin out on you and if you snip those off you're still gonna get some good bud...and with the seeds you could do some cross breeding (haven't done it yet but god damn sounds like a lot of fun) create your own strain or two! the cultkush sounds good to me


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 14, 2009)

ok so i read about that stuff and will use it if i need in the future but i am too far along to save this bitch now. i have maybe 20 days left ans the shit would only get here in a week so its not worht it this time. but there are no male flowers at all and its not a hermie.......

my guess is in the neglegent life i live i must have handles some bud that was pollinated or let my buddy do so then touch the buds while inspecting, transferring the shit. i couldnt tell they were growing until i looked really close at the bud because it is turning purple from the cold and then i spyed a dark point sticking out that looked hard so i sqeezed it and low and behold a lil while fucker just popped out. then i looked everywhere else and found another. i didnt want to rip the fuckin plant apart so thats where i stopped, but dude. i want to burn a church full of school children down. the fact that im highly volitile and bipolar does not help this one bit either


----------



## kaze (Jan 14, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> no males at all in the house thats why im baffled but it was a seed in a bag of weed so i coulda been growing a hermie all along. but i know i didnt. it just just turned. and they arent all over i just saw 2 so far but i still got 2-3 weeks left.
> 
> whats the stuff frosty? and you think i should save the seeds?? im so mad guys you have no clue. god damnit


I found out yesterday that my white widow in flower ws a male had to kill him.. I do have a few others of another strain in waiting for their sex to be determined.

As they say Shite happens...


----------



## kaze (Jan 14, 2009)

Went home at lunch and my two new 150 econos had arrived. 

I have (1) in my flower room now and looking to add another maybe both if I can control the temp etc.....

This hobby is a blast...


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 14, 2009)

i still want to rape a nun and cum out satans offspring


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can feel you on that cult...when you're not growing a lot and your focus is on just the one and all the time energy and love you've put into it seems like its wasted...YOU just wanna burn the mother down, but tomorrow is another day and more plants will come your way, so lets not worry about it and go smoke some hay. 

(Roll one up for cult its a bad day and this is the only way to deal)


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

lol... dont burn the church!!!

bro, chill i doubt you have too many seeds if you've only seen a couple....
when i accidentally dropped a small pot of pollen in the grow room and it pollinated a plant i ended up with maybe 20 seeds amongst the buds... which all grew just fine and showed no hermie tendencies..
If you could see ALOT of seeds i'd say your gonna end up with a smallish yield and lots of seed, but the fact you've found a couple isnt too concerning.
If you wanna try the seeds, youre gonna have to leave the plant to continue growing until the seeds are mature and ready to drop..
If you dont care about the seeds, jut chop it when the trichs are at which ever ratio your were lookin for


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> lol... dont burn the church!!!
> 
> bro, chill i doubt you have too many seeds if you've only seen a couple....
> when i accidentally dropped a small pot of pollen in the grow room and it pollinated a plant i ended up with maybe 20 seeds amongst the buds... which all grew just fine and showed no hermie tendencies..
> ...


Hey snow do you know what to do about pale thin growth? and what it might be?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

when you say pale thin growth, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

like this?
*Nitrogen (N)* is primary to plant growth. Plants convert nitrogen to make proteins essential to new cell growth. Nitrogen is mainly responsible for leaf and stem growth as well as overall size and vigor. Nitrogen moves easily to active young buds, shoots and leaves and slower to older leaves. Deficiency signs show first in older leaves. They turn a pale yellow and
may die. New growth becomes weak and spindly. An abundance of nitrogen will cause soft, weak growth and even
delay flower and fruit production if it is allowed to accumulate.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

Sulphur Deficiency can also make plants leaves pale, narrower than normal and the plants will get quite stretched.
does that sound more like it?


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

the sulfur does because non of the older leaves have anything wrong with them its just the new growth here are some pictures sorry they arent that good


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 14, 2009)

lookin sexy my friend.


so i figure that no matter what (against my own advice)nim going to harvest at 8 weeks .

heres my thinking: the seeds are just going to get fatter and harder and the smoke will get less and less, so ill get decent smoke and fewer seeds.
im taking a tiny bud from the bottom to try right now and see if i even catch a buzz. first ever sample of my own weed. gonna look at a quick dry method try it and report back.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

cool hope it gets you toasty


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

sweet ass cult pop that shit on love in the oven for a sec and toast your ass off


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

Mile tbh bro if they were mine i'd leave em for a few days and see if they get any worse, it looks like an indica or indica dom strain, the leaves of which are usually prett dark, and new growth always takes a lil time to darken up..

If it gets worse, then deal with it swiftly..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

i use the microwave when i want to speed dry, put it on defrost for a min or so, on low to med power


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> i use the microwave when i want to speed dry, put it on defrost for a min or so, on low to med power


Yeah that's what i'm planning on doing it seems like its gotten better since i turned off one of my fans i think they were getting a little cold....speaking of cold i have to say Frosty puts his shit on defrost to get the weed dry...im a little high and thats a little funny!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 14, 2009)

i am fucked up lol 


its gonna be some great smoke lol i pulled the smallest lower bud i could. had 4 seeds in it!!!! fucker. but the bud after being in the microwave a few times on half power for 5 secs each didnt burn well obviously but wow am i suprised!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Yeah that's what i'm planning on doing it seems like its gotten better since i turned off one of my fans i think they were getting a little cold..
> *cold temps will also tend to make the plants have a lil reddish/purple tinge to them*
> ....speaking of cold i have to say Frosty puts his shit on defrost to get the weed dry..
> *Lol yeah lil popcorn sized premmies dry in the microwave(frostys arch nemesis) quite well..*
> ...


*lol, cool...ima smoke me a blunt now *


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

cool, happy tokin


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

Your a fuckin smart dude frosty i wish i knew you sooner.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 14, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> i am fucked up lol
> 
> 
> its gonna be some great smoke lol i pulled the smallest lower bud i could. had 4 seeds in it!!!! fucker. but the bud after being in the microwave a few times on half power for 5 secs each didnt burn well obviously but wow am i suprised!


Right on cult man smoke that shit light that shit pass that shit!!!nothin better than the flowers of your labor


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 14, 2009)

i took another small branch off and trimmed it and am hanging it right now. its only about 7 inches long with maybe a gram of smoke on it, but i figured since i like this high too, why not have a few buds with an up high to them?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah Cult, i have some strains that i like to harvest at different stages..so i have the up highs for my lady, and the more stoned couchy highs for my pain relief, and insomnia


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 14, 2009)

Thought i'd give ya an update,
here's the mystical grapefruit (sativa) that i grew and has been flowering or a lil over 14wks, she's really top heavy, the main cola is makin the stem buckle,so i've had to tie it up to support it.the other larger nugs are approx the length of a 70w hps bulb(glass)
i'm not gonna harvest it for another 2-3wks, as there are still a fair amount of clear trichs, and plenty of fresh pistils growing daily...its shame tht pics dont really do her justice
cant wait to harvest tho,its an awesome smoke


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice frosty! 14 weeks damn that seems like forever but looks good man.


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 14, 2009)

Frosty man, thats one stupid crazy lady you have on your hands. Wow! Flowering cycle of 14 weeks with another 2 to go??!! Nuts man. Nice plant though...very nice... So, I just have to ask. Hows the 150 setup abover her? The 150 op (I mentioned earlier) dropped the bulb outta the batwing and its hanging close to the girls now. Of course it would be too early to see any results, but the girls looked much happier after 2 12/12 cycles. Keep us posetd on her status.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 15, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Nice frosty! 14 weeks damn that seems like forever but looks good man.


*Thanks DL, yeah this stain is allegedly an 10 wk strain... which i've found to be complete BS everytime i've grown it... it always sees to be around 14-17 wks, but tbh its worth the wait. *




hevybassplaya said:


> Frosty man, thats one stupid crazy lady you have on your hands. Wow! Flowering cycle of 14 weeks with another 2 to go??!! Nuts man. Nice plant though...very nice... So, I just have to ask. Hows the 150 setup abover her? The 150 op (I mentioned earlier) dropped the bulb outta the batwing and its hanging close to the girls now. Of course it would be too early to see any results, but the girls looked much happier after 2 12/12 cycles. Keep us posetd on her status.


Thanks Hevy, She is a great lil strain, which is pretty hassle free to grow, it does stretch during flowerig as its pretty much a pure sativa, but it yields real well, so i happy to deal with its rapid flowering growth.
The 150w, is set horizontally in a dimpled batwing Reflector, with an additional 70w hps on the other end of the reflector, also laying horizontally, and placed around 6" from the canopy...As you can see i did do a lil LST to take up the excess height,which has helped the lower colas to grow significantly larger....
The 70w is generally only used when the plants are starting to put weight on, to give em an extra boost.
this was also grown 12/12 from seed.

I'm sure your ladies will be more than happy under their new setup 
I'd say You should see pretty significant growth in a few days or so..


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 15, 2009)

lookin great frosty. 

seeds are ruining my life. my plant is fucking chok block full of them......

thank god for feminized seeds. no more growing bag seed for me


----------



## rustybud (Jan 15, 2009)

the pic dosnt giv her justice ..lol ballix she luks mint nice fat lukin buds .. finished a 150 grow a few weeks bak gt sum tasty green bt also had a very long flowerin period have to say it was worth da wait .. nice 1 chum ..


----------



## squints68 (Jan 15, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Thought i'd give ya an update,
> here's the mystical grapefruit (sativa) that i grew and has been flowering or a lil over 14wks, she's really top heavy, the main cola is makin the stem buckle,so i've had to tie it up to support it.the other larger nugs are approx the length of a 70w hps bulb(glass)
> i'm not gonna harvest it for another 2-3wks, as there are still a fair amount of clear trichs, and plenty of fresh pistils growing daily...its shame tht pics dont really do her justice
> cant wait to harvest tho,its an awesome smoke


nice bud you got there!!!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 15, 2009)

hey frosty you think you could compare that stalk to something its gotta be around highlighter width


----------



## fernando12 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just spent the whole fucking week reading this damn thread before and after work, and my god, around page 35 I ordered my HTG 150 watt light, and the trio pack of fox farm nutes. Mister Mirco, Frosty, and fuck about 10 more of you but I suffer from short term memory loss, and I can't figure it out, Props and amazement to the guy who grew on his first grow 4 amazing plants one strain purple if I remember right, and i think i remember it saying you pulled 4-6 ozs? Amazment man. Thanks to all info, and the clever chit chat, I've become addicted to it all. Ill be in touch, once again enjoyed it all.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 16, 2009)

ahhhh youre talkin bout bxke. yea he's growing the real deal goods. 
glad you got inspired. thats how i started.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 16, 2009)

rustybud said:


> the pic dosnt giv her justice ..lol ballix she luks mint nice fat lukin buds .. finished a 150 grow a few weeks bak gt sum tasty green bt also had a very long flowerin period have to say it was worth da wait .. nice 1 chum ..


*Ha ha thanks bro *
*unfortunately growin isnt an exact science as we've learnt,and some of the time periods breeders give for flowering are total Bs.*




MileHIGHclub101 said:


> hey frosty you think you could compare that stalk to something its gotta be around highlighter width


I'd say its a lil over an inch thick for the most part, and a lil thicker on the parts i had to bend over to allow for the stretch.
I'll take a pic when i chop it, so you can see the bud better nd the stem thickness


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 16, 2009)

hey frosty i'm sittin on a month now and im wondering if flushing would be a good idea with that new growth being that lime green color whatcha think?


----------



## esekret (Jan 16, 2009)

Hempy/lucas and LST using 150 watts
these pics on day 63 of 12/12 ...

whatcha think? almost done?

I also used room temp. distilled water throughtout the whole grow, using Lucas formula... I never once checked my ph or anything. I just tried to keep it simple.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 16, 2009)

wassup everybody, nice plant to the guy above me btw.

so i have a bagseed plant that i just harvested. it been dryed and is now in jars . my question is why is my bud so dry and wispy? the buds are not dense at all.did i do something wrong? the plant looked healthy the whole time.is it the light ? was it because it was a shitty bagseed? the bud gets you high as shit, but the buds are all super outdoorsy lookin. my grow is linked in my sig if u want to see.do i need a bigger light to get denser nugs? or better seeds?how dense is your final product?here are some pics


----------



## litljohn (Jan 16, 2009)

if you only used one 150 watt then that looks like a pretty good harvest fom one plant,and if it gets you really high then i would say you did a pretty good job.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 16, 2009)

litljohn said:


> if you only used one 150 watt then that looks like a pretty good harvest fom one plant,and if it gets you really high then i would say you did a pretty good job.


 
yeah ,but i still would like to get dense nuggets. not this dryed out wispy shit


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 16, 2009)

joeyjoejoe said:


> wassup everybody, nice plant to the guy above me btw.
> 
> so i have a bagseed plant that i just harvested. it been dryed and is now in jars . my question is why is my bud so dry and wispy? the buds are not dense at all.did i do something wrong? the plant looked healthy the whole time.is it the light ? was it because it was a shitty bagseed? the bud gets you high as shit, but the buds are all super outdoorsy lookin. my grow is linked in my sig if u want to see.do i need a bigger light to get denser nugs? or better seeds?how dense is your final product?here are some pics


What kind of lights are you using... it looks like not enough the bottom buds look like they were looking for more light, the more light the better as long as you can get rid of the heat...but overall man it doesn't look too bad if you're getting colas twice the size as your lighter...how much total did you get out of that plant and how tall did it grow?


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 16, 2009)

a+ man, did you use molasses? that will fatten them out, what was the dry weight


----------



## litljohn (Jan 16, 2009)

i just got my 150 from e-cono lights,im grow 2 deisel ryders,i dont have any fresh air/hot air exhuast yet but i have a fan blowing around the plants and light.the temps stay at 68-72 deg.,the cabnet is 29w/19d/68h,the plant are 8 days old,about 2 inches tall but has three sets of leaves already.i keep the light at 7 inches from the tops.i have the plants i 1 1/2 gallon pots with mg dirt.ill post pics soon so you all can see the progress


----------



## litljohn (Jan 16, 2009)

i was thinking about molasses but never used it before,do you add it with water,if so how much?


----------



## Crack (Jan 16, 2009)

litljohn said:


> i was thinking about molasses but never used it before,do you add it with water,if so how much?


I've used molasses before and it does make a difference to me. Ya bud is stickier... weighed more as far as taste.... I dunno maybe it was the strain. I used 1 tablespoon/Gal. Once in 1st week in flowering and once two weeks before final harvest. I dunno if that's right but it worked for me I guess.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 16, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> hey frosty i'm sittin on a month now and im wondering if flushing would be a good idea with that new growth being that lime green color whatcha think?


Hi mile, i'll shoot ya a PM in alil while..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 16, 2009)

fernando12 said:


> I just spent the whole fucking week reading this damn thread before and after work, and my god, around page 35 I ordered my HTG 150 watt light, and the trio pack of fox farm nutes. Mister Mirco, Frosty, and fuck about 10 more of you but I suffer from short term memory loss, and I can't figure it out, Props and amazement to the guy who grew on his first grow 4 amazing plants one strain purple if I remember right, and i think i remember it saying you pulled 4-6 ozs? Amazment man. Thanks to all info, and the clever chit chat, I've become addicted to it all. Ill be in touch, once again enjoyed it all.


*LOL yeah this thread is grwoing rapidly...*
*Welcome to the 150 crew  *




esekret said:


> Hempy/lucas and LST using 150 watts
> these pics on day 63 of 12/12 ...
> 
> whatcha think? almost done?
> ...


 
*Real nice bro  i hope you're pretty stoked & thanks for sharing*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Eh bros just thought id give the club a quick update... 2 150's are insane..
Man i need a more tame strain!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 16, 2009)

joeyjoejoe said:


> wassup everybody, nice plant to the guy above me btw.
> 
> so i have a bagseed plant that i just harvested. it been dryed and is now in jars . my question is why is my bud so dry and wispy? the buds are not dense at all.did i do something wrong? the plant looked healthy the whole time.is it the light ? was it because it was a shitty bagseed? the bud gets you high as shit, but the buds are all super outdoorsy lookin. my grow is linked in my sig if u want to see.do i need a bigger light to get denser nugs? or better seeds?how dense is your final product?here are some pics


It kinda has many diff reasons bro, 
Lemme just say that bagseed ISNT bad!!!!
Bagseed gets a bad rep for some reason, but think about it....If it was shitty low grade bud, would you have bought it in the first place? and more importantly, if it was shit quality bud, why would you wanna grow it?..Odds are that you got pretty ripped when you toked the weed, you found the beans, and thought "thats pretty decent bud, i wonder if the seeds will grow" 
Would ppl be calling it bagseed, if the guy who sold you the weed said, " i have some killer bubblegum/white widow."???? no,you'd prolly refer to it by its strain name...see what i'm saying
Bagseeds only real problems are 1) you dont know anything bout the strain,ie indica or sativa.,which for example,can make it tough to keep under control if you have limited height etc..2) you dont know whether the seeds are viable.
Alot of ppl use bagseed for their first grow as they dont want to waste money on good seeds,which is wise, but they get pissed and rag on it, when their sativa bagseed out grows their micro cab..

Anyhoo,

Firstly some strains are light yielders, wispy and less dense than other plants of the same age...
CFLs type grows can be wispy(if you dont have enough of them), and are prime example of MJ grown without enough light.
HID lights like the HPS, If used correctly, will give more useable light/lumens per watt,a larger light 'footprint' and will result in very dense bud, on most strains, other than those which are naturally wispy.

secondly, any problems that arose during vegging or flowering, will all lessen yield, as the plant may not be able to access the correct nutes, for example, due to PH lockout/over using nutes/wrong NPK levels in nutes
Any probs which go unresolved, will lessen the availability of the 'building blocks' in the compost.


Thirdly, Heat/cold both effect growth, too cold and it'll stunt growth, too hot, and it'll stress the plant which can also stunt growth.

Those are but a few exmples of why bud can be wispy...

If you grew some dank weed that knocks you on your ass, you should be stoked.. 
Once you get your growspace dialled in properly, you'll soon be gettin more density.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Eh bros just thought id give the club a quick update... 2 150's are insane..
> Man i need a more tame strain!


Hahahaha i like the twine used to keep it all from going out...kinda remindes me of a nonkept vagina.. shit growin all over the place...lookin healthy though very healthy!!!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 16, 2009)

Crack said:


> I've used molasses before and it does make a difference to me. Ya bud is stickier... weighed more as far as taste.... I dunno maybe it was the strain. I used 1 tablespoon/Gal. Once in 1st week in flowering and once two weeks before final harvest. I dunno if that's right but it worked for me I guess.


*Molasses is great for growing...ITs a raw carbohydrate that also acts as a chelating agent, which means the plants can access nutes more efficiently..I use 1tsp per litre, and flush every couple of wks or so, to stop the compost turning to toffee*
*Just ensure its UNSULPHURED molasses. *


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Eh bros just thought id give the club a quick update... 2 150's are insane..
> Man i need a more tame strain!


Lol, lookin swell DL, you spawned a monster!!!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 16, 2009)

litljohn said:


> i just got my 150 from e-cono lights,im grow 2 deisel ryders,i dont have any fresh air/hot air exhuast yet but i have a fan blowing around the plants and light.the temps stay at 68-72 deg.,the cabnet is 29w/19d/68h,the plant are 8 days old,about 2 inches tall but has three sets of leaves already.i keep the light at 7 inches from the tops.i have the plants i 1 1/2 gallon pots with mg dirt.ill post pics soon so you all can see the progress


Sound like theyre doin fine so far Litljohn, lets see those pics when you get a chance 
and welcome to the 150w thread 


Peace out

*Frosty*


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuck, i didnt want to say but my babies whent homless for this pass couple along with me. i Just met a dude at this shelter who had a 1000 watt going, so we smoked a bowl, one thing lead to another, and i know have the ECSD under 1000w. Dude has Trainwreck, lavender, and church already going. I love how life can work out.

Smokey- i read the bit about you getting busted, thats a dirty shame. Looks like your doing alright though...


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 16, 2009)

good to hear your still alive micro. tell me how that church looks, its my next grow


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 16, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> good to hear your still alive micro. tell me how that church looks, its my next grow


Well i dont know squat about church but id say there on the Bushy side, they look very much indica associated, they have these beatufil dark healthy pine green leaves. 

Ya my plants were turning a pale yellow after leaving them outside, i dont know if it was cold induced or water deprivation, or nute depr. So ill put them back on regiment and see how they adapt. Ya this dudes landlord is letting him use a entire room to grow what ever he desires, so im pretty phyched, im going to through my 400w and 2 150whps in there and we will make a very productive ganja garden. Shall i say REdiculously productive? Mwahahahaha!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for all the quick responses everybody. i'll keep at at it . maybe i'll try the molasses this time around and see if there's any diff.i have one afghooey plant and one summertime buddha clone going right now.. hopefully these will be bit denser this time around.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 16, 2009)

careful mate, sounds a lil too easy.

i know the senopsis of the strain, i was ust wondering about the buds lol


----------



## Igotdialup (Jan 16, 2009)

still not here frosty


----------



## litljohn (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the greeting frosty,ill get those pics put up this weekend,well,untill then.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 16, 2009)

Report:

seeds are germing boys. here we go again, havent finished the first grow and starting the second........

wanna know what it is or do you remember? dont cheat and look back through the thread! who really remembers!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

It was only recent but i cant remember man sorry. Please refresh my memory its on meltdown.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 16, 2009)

2 the church(feminized) and 5 regular powerskunk


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 16, 2009)

Just harvested tonight. Ima try to get a wet weight later tonight.


----------



## esekret (Jan 17, 2009)

Harvested my 150watt HPS Hempy/Lucas/LST girl ...day 66 of 12/12
I didn't weigh the wet weight. I will weigh it when its dry...
I'm guessing a little over 1.5 oz...maybe more.(after its dry)
I will post more pics and dry weight in about a week.

A simple run down of setup...
Small closet 22"x18"x7 feet tall.
the plant never got above 1.5 feet.
never wider than 18 inches.
The closet has 0 air flow...I would just open the door several times a day to let the hot air out and fresh air in.
I used Distilled water with the lucas formula...in a 100% perlite hempy bucket.

This seed came from some good stuff out of northern cali....we'll have a smoke report in the next coming weeks.

If anymore questions just ask, but i'm mostly posting this to show that if you keep it simple and with minimal wattage...you can get some decent yield..of some decent buds. You can see pics of the full plant/setup here https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/106339-150w-hps-club-inspirational-resource-97.html#post1925926


----------



## fernando12 (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone still concerned about mollasses, I had similair questions and started a thread on it which got some great info on it. its title Mollasses???


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

just in case y'all haven"t heard the $25 and $20 HPS 150wt. lights from econolight are all gone


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 17, 2009)

why???????????


----------



## litljohn (Jan 17, 2009)

that sucks there all gone,but its also good cause i just got my 150 watt a few days ago so i guess i got it just in time


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 17, 2009)

How close are most of uz keeping ur 150's? Mine are about 3-4 inches from my colas ive had to start bending them away from the lamps seeings how i cant raise the lights anymore..Wonder if id be better off with moving things around so i can get the lamps above the colas again any input?


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> How close are most of uz keeping ur 150's? Mine are about 3-4 inches from my colas ive had to start bending them away from the lamps seeings how i cant raise the lights anymore..Wonder if id be better off with moving things around so i can get the lamps above the colas again any input?


 
i moved my lights up higher this time around.i found that in my most recent grow i had the lights 10 to 16 inches above the plant.as a result i had burnt tips.didn't affect the bud though. its more like 24 inches above now. i would say 10 is the closest you should reasonably go.so long as u have some type of fan cooling


----------



## BRICKWeeD (Jan 17, 2009)

Well fuck, they upped the price on the 20$ light! allot!
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G
and the 25$ too
http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=1096767&u2=http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT5H151G


----------



## letsdothis21 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd post in here too, but I just started my grow a couple days ago thanks to you all, here is the link to my journal:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/151819-first-grow-150w-hps-afghan.html

The main question I am wondering right now though is whether I should paint the under side of my aluminum DIY batwing reflector with flat white paint or not? I have a few other questions but they are in my journal, and don't really wanna clutter up this thread


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> why???????????


if you go look for em they only have the incandescent bulb [which suck] and for a higher price

but I have 2 so im straight


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 17, 2009)

BRICKWeeD said:


> Well fuck, they upped the price on the 20$ light! allot!
> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G
> and the 25$ too
> http://slickdeals.net/?sdtid=1096767&u2=http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT5H151G


but thats only with the incandescent type, oh and that 9,999,999 whatever price is just there for nothing

no more hps


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> How close are most of uz keeping ur 150's? Mine are about 3-4 inches from my colas ive had to start bending them away from the lamps seeings how i cant raise the lights anymore..Wonder if id be better off with moving things around so i can get the lamps above the colas again any input?


*i kinda stick to 6" between canopy n hps, if it get necessary, implement some gentle LST*


joeyjoejoe said:


> i moved my lights up higher this time around.i found that in my most recent grow i had the lights 10 to 16 inches above the plant.as a result i had burnt tips.didn't affect the bud though. its more like 24 inches above now. i would say 10 is the closest you should reasonably go.so long as u have some type of fan cooling


*at 10-14" you are using the light at its limit really!!!!!!*
*To use HPS for max amount of lumens, 12" is the point were the lumens start decreasing, altho the plants will be receiving strong light, its much more beneficial to be under 10".*
*So if your HPS is 24" above the plants theyre receiving LESS than 7000lumens, whereas at 10-12" they would be receiving the FULL 15,000 lumens the 150w hps emits, hence your setup is working, but will be very inefficient.*

*Yes that means you will most def need sufficient ventilation, but you need fresh air exchange(inlet fan+exhaust fan) every 5mins even if you use flouros or cfls....its not just about keeping the temps down,its also critical they get a constant gas exchange to promote healthy growth.*


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2009)

guys i almost died last night.
so im standing on the corner waitinf or my dealer at a busy intersection with my best buddy and we are facing north . west and east bound trffic has the right of way. north and south bound only have stop signs. so i see this guy flying down the street south bound right towards us and im like dude hes going really fast.....hes not gonna stop....HOLY SHIT. the dude t bones a van going about 65 and they start sliding towards us. my first reaction was to do the mom arm over chest kinda grab and grabbed cyles chest and just dove. we luckily dove right in the nic of time cause they slid and smashed up onto the side walk next to us. we were both ok but the dude that hit the guys drove off!!!!!! fuckin asshole, so i ran to the mini van and it was a son and dad driving and they were ok, the kid was crying though (poor lil guy)

so then like if its not bad enough the dude i was waiting for rolls up witht he weed. now obviously the cops are coming directly to our location so i tell my buddy to just grab the shit and go to my house. so he does and runs off. i stayed to fill out a report for the insurance and the guys eye witness.


first time ive evr consciously saved someones life. i am truley blessed to still be here right now dudes. no shit.


----------



## rustybud (Jan 18, 2009)

alryt bois.. been following this thread 4 a while nw .. and nw luks like i hav 2 hang up my boots as nw i hav upgraded my 150 2 a 400 .. and my god has it made a difference . worth havin a fink abot it for all tho's hu hav the space .


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 18, 2009)

I use 2 x 150w hps in a $1 baking pan inside a dresser cab with a S&P TD-125 (197CFM) air cooling the lamps & I keep my lights 3-4" from the tops MAX. Why the hell would you stick your light so far away? If you can control temps, you keep the lights as close the the tops as possible w/o burning.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 18, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> guys i almost died last night.
> so im standing on the corner waitinf or my dealer at a busy intersection with my best buddy and we are facing north . west and east bound trffic has the right of way. north and south bound only have stop signs. so i see this guy flying down the street south bound right towards us and im like dude hes going really fast.....hes not gonna stop....HOLY SHIT. the dude t bones a van going about 65 and they start sliding towards us. my first reaction was to do the mom arm over chest kinda grab and grabbed cyles chest and just dove. we luckily dove right in the nic of time cause they slid and smashed up onto the side walk next to us. we were both ok but the dude that hit the guys drove off!!!!!! fuckin asshole, so i ran to the mini van and it was a son and dad driving and they were ok, the kid was crying though (poor lil guy)
> 
> so then like if its not bad enough the dude i was waiting for rolls up witht he weed. now obviously the cops are coming directly to our location so i tell my buddy to just grab the shit and go to my house. so he does and runs off. i stayed to fill out a report for the insurance and the guys eye witness.
> ...


and they say weed slows down your reaction time...good job bro..glad youre still with us.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 18, 2009)

lol.. yeah glad you're ok Cult. 
i hate close calls like that.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 18, 2009)

hey frosty man you left me hangin


----------



## BRICKWeeD (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, time for a update on my 8 plants. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/106339-150w-hps-club-inspirational-resource-74.html?highlight=150w+hps. They are 26 days old from good bagseed,(1) 20$ 150w hps 24/7. I'm thinking of adding some supplimental cfl lighting around the edges as the plants are 6 in. tall now and are darker around the outside leaves. I water them with a red dixie cup of rain water every 2 days. About a week ago I started giving them a 1/4 cup to a gallon plant food (20-20-20) every other watering.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 18, 2009)

bro i'm still lookn for the thread
bare with me i'm currently travelling and this mobile broadband connection is bein uber gay!


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 18, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> How close are most of uz keeping ur 150's? Mine are about 3-4 inches from my colas ive had to start bending them away from the lamps seeings how i cant raise the lights anymore..Wonder if id be better off with moving things around so i can get the lamps above the colas again any input?


 
Bout 3 to 6 in w/o a reflector. And the girls like it hanggin low, as you can see... Thanks to Frosty for the guidance. The light has been dropped lower since these images were taken. The closer w/o too much heat, the better. The fan is blowing right at/on the bulb.


----------



## litljohn (Jan 18, 2009)

well,heres my deiselryders at 9 days old,sorry about the pic quality but my camera is cheap.mg dirt in 1 1/2 gallon pots,150 hps 6 inches from tops,i run the lights 24/7 untill they show me there sex,then ill go to 18/6.the temps stay between 68-75,if there are any questions feel free to ask.oh yeah,i just started to germ 2 more seeds of deisel ryder,they'll be in the next update.and i should probly mention this is my first official grow.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks smokey thanks frosty....im glad im still here too. luckily im pretty athletic and have good reflexes


----------



## litljohn (Jan 18, 2009)

so does any one have any suggestions or critisizem for my grow,any help/comments would be great


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2009)

looks great man whys your bulb vertical, that the way you decided you wanna grow?


----------



## litljohn (Jan 18, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> looks great man whys your bulb vertical, that the way you decided you wanna grow?


 i havent wired the light as a remote ballest yet,ill be adding a reflector and all that good stuff.ill be adding a new thermomiter/hydrometer,im putting in a diy carbon filter i got from the diy thread on this sight,ill update with pics as i make changes


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 18, 2009)

cool sounds good.


well boys 3 seeds just hit the dirt. both my fem church seeds germed and are pkanted but only 1 power skunk seeds popped up. its a regular seed.
stoked as fuck, heard amazing things about church!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 18, 2009)

GOD TODAY I MUST WAS A GOOD DAY...my lemon skunk seeds got here(along with this kick ass t-shirt and 5 free power skunk seeds) along with the fact that Im the proud father of a new baby GIRL!!!! i know you prolly can't see it i get my new camera in like 8 days and the i phones all i got right now but its fucking a girl...but its only been 4 and a half weeeks since germination does this sound normal, i'm not saying its a bad thing but should i keep veggin with the pistols popin already or give it a chance to grow some more?


----------



## el seca leche (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats great mhigh101! im happy for you!
congratulations!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cuz im so excited and i just cant hide it i know i what to smoke the shit out of her but i gotta wait a long time a long time...


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats man let me know how that skunk turns out. keep the lights close shes a stretcher!


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 19, 2009)

We all know that feeling all too well bro. Then it is on to straight obsession till smokin her sweet, sticky nugs. I know of 5 non-fem seeds that hit the dirt today. 2 "Purps" and 3 "Purgatori". Will keep a journal of their life-long trials and tribulations while flowering under the 150 if anybody is intrested.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2009)

what are the genetics of purgatori?


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 19, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> what are the genetics of purgatori?


It is a hybrid. Female Satori pollenated by a male Purp. So we just call it "Purgatori". Can't go wrong breeding 2 of the top 10 strains of HighTimes 2007 http://hightimes.com/grow/ddanko/3754 . GREAT hybrid, strong strain. Plenty of Indica from Da Purps with the perfect amt of Sativa from the Satori. Good for either indoor or outdoor garden. Gonna see how they do outside this season . Hope the Sativa from the Satori comes out, nice TALL plants. Oh yea...and she smokes SOOOO nice and sweet. You can really smell and taste the lemon coming out from the Satori strain, mixed with the sweet blueberry from the Purps. Makes my eye's red just thinkin about her.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 19, 2009)

Got two lemons germin right now but that power skunk is gonna have to be an outdoor one (who the fuck ran over a skunk)


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2009)

wow i am impressed.

sounds like a great smoke. keep us filled in man. very nice choice, i can tell flavor is a big determining factor when u select a strain.


i selected church for it very narcotic high, i have alot of random pain from old injuries that i cure with a powerful indica high. church is a four way cross of 3 indicas and a sativa


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks much Cult, appreciate the kind words. But succ breeding took several attempts. Males getting mature enough to pollenate took alot longer than originally thought. The 3rd time, man o man, everything within a 100 square miles was pollenated though . Always used to obsess, look for and pull males ASAP after the pre-flowers showed. Beleive me, you have plenty of time to sex em and get out of the garden with no troubles. Ahhh yeaaa, am all bout the taste. Dont wanna skimp on the buzz though either. I self-medicate for diff types of ailments myself, Sativa strains are hands down the way to go for almost any remedy. Thats why Satori was selected, very high Sativa strain. Sounds like you have a pretty gnarly strain there, have heard about it now in several of your previous posts. Very curious and anxious to see one of the Church Ladies full term and in full bloom. I looked the strain up online; looks and sounds DY-NO-MITE! Looks like a great one to breed with eachother and get more seed of that strain. I'd be so stoked get my hands on another good stain of beans like that. Green House Seeds seedbank is da bomb. Thanks again!


----------



## litljohn (Jan 19, 2009)

moved to a journal,deiselryder/150 watt hps,check it out


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 19, 2009)

heavy i wanna breed a new diesel strain so maybe thats what ill do.....throw the church in with a diesel male (maybe white diesel) and call it HOLY DIESEL


----------



## CourageToGrow (Jan 19, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/152523-northern-bright-grow-journal-w.html

Northern Bright grow journal under my 150watt HPS just looking for feedback and as always methods to grow even better buds.


----------



## kaze (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi 150 club just a quick update. I have (3), yes three females in my flower side now. Its my first grow so I'm happy I got a few ladies. They have been in flower now for 14 days so two weeks down. The strain is "Bonus seed" from a seed bank when I purchased my White Widow. I was told they are a 50/50 strain with an 8 week flower cycle, we will see. two of the three plants are a bushy mess. Dialing in my system for the White Widow. I have one in veg now and working on some clones. Once I have the clones in place I will flower it and pray for a lady. 

Check out the grow journal and if you have any comments or suggestions that will be great.

Peace


----------



## litljohn (Jan 20, 2009)

kaze said:


> Hi 150 club just a quick update. I have (3), yes three females in my flower side now. Its my first grow so I'm happy I got a few ladies. They have been in flower now for 14 days so two weeks down. The strain is "Bonus seed" from a seed bank when I purchased my White Widow. I was told they are a 50/50 strain with an 8 week flower cycle, we will see. two of the three plants are a bushy mess. Dialing in my system for the White Widow. I have one in veg now and working on some clones. Once I have the clones in place I will flower it and pray for a lady.
> 
> Check out the grow journal and if you have any comments or suggestions that will be great.
> 
> Peace


 hey everyone,i just updated my journal with alot of changes(lots of pics)check it out if you got the time.deiselryder/150 watt hps and as always,any suggestions or help would be great


----------



## litljohn (Jan 20, 2009)

can any one tell me how to put a link to my journal on my posts,im not the best with computers,lol


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 20, 2009)

copy and paste into your sig?


----------



## litljohn (Jan 20, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> copy and paste into your sig?


well,lets see if it works,thanks sc3stoner
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152134-deiselryder-150-watt-hps.html


----------



## letsdothis21 (Jan 20, 2009)

just go to "My rollitup" and click edit signature, then in the box put {URL="http:/...."}Whatever you want it to say{/URL}. but make sure those are the regular brackets not the squiggly ones

Just did it to mine as well hah


----------



## letsdothis21 (Jan 20, 2009)

nevermind works now


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Eh bro's got my problems with the lights all sorted out..Re-arranged my flower pad all afternoon.. Heres how its sitting now..Some of the cola's are SITTIN Sidewayz..
Feel alot better now..Nice and neat


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 20, 2009)

looks great good job dude


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 20, 2009)

ya lookin good. your all kicked out of the club, i now dub this the 1000w club. Mwhahahaha! You shall all weep and cry over my power. He he but ya looks like im out, but so IN.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL Micro that sounded like a hope u guys are all jealous post right there ...
Thats awesome man.. I too have great plans in adding a monster lamp..But have to move first. Getting a tent and a tube as well..
Hope u keep us posted man.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 20, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL Micro that sounded like a hope u guys are all jealous post right there ...
> Thats awesome man.. I too have great plans in adding a monster lamp..But have to move first. Getting a tent and a tube as well..
> Hope u keep us posted man.


*kicks dust at club with chicken like movements from legs* Haha suckas. 

But ya im so stoked, ill for sure make a journal. Hey and remember, the saying money doesnt grow on trees is brain washing, they just dont want you to know man, they dont want you to know.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 20, 2009)

big fuckin trees with a 1000w!!!


----------



## netpirate (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys! I've been following this thread for a couple of days now. Everyone on here seems to have great things going on! This is my grow, I just recently swapped the 70 watt HPS with a 150w HPS!! Here are some pics! 

Happy Growing!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice net! Damn Hope mine start filling out like that too..Why didnt U ever hook up the 70 watt lamp and add it?


----------



## netpirate (Jan 20, 2009)

I got lazy. But I'm cleaning the room and surrounding wires so hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 20, 2009)

harvested!


got a thread over in harvesting and curing, with a few more ppics . heres a close up of what i grew with 2 150watt hps's


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

netpirate said:


> I got lazy. But I'm cleaning the room and surrounding wires so hopefully tomorrow!!


Good they are going to love the extra light...


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 20, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> ya lookin good. your all kicked out of the club, i now dub this the 1000w club. Mwhahahaha! You shall all weep and cry over my power. He he but ya looks like im out, but so IN.


You are gonna love that 1000 watter dude. A buddy is running one vertically with the ladies revolving around it. Its a kick ass bulb and can do some amazing things. Get ready to put in some time / work when harvesting now.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 20, 2009)

nice cult..i just harvested too...

brainwreck...i have 2 more plants ready in a week or so...


----------



## johnbell2 (Jan 21, 2009)

pre-water

trying to decide how long to let them go. started on 12/10...slow to give nutes/adjust ph

don't have the side lighting in yet

thinking 400+w now...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 21, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Eh bro's got my problems with the lights all sorted out..Re-arranged my flower pad all afternoon.. Heres how its sitting now..Some of the cola's are SITTIN Sidewayz..
> Feel alot better now..Nice and neat


*Lookin good DL, i think they'll fatten up jus nice *



netpirate said:


> Hey guys! I've been following this thread for a couple of days now. Everyone on here seems to have great things going on! This is my grow, I just recently swapped the 70 watt HPS with a 150w HPS!! Here are some pics!
> 
> Happy Growing!


*Real nice Net  and def hook up the 70w it'll help lots.*


johnbell2 said:


> pre-water
> 
> trying to decide how long to let them go. started on 12/10...slow to give nutes/adjust ph
> 
> ...


*Nice work john, what strain is that? looks like some of mine,a nice heavy indica *

*Looks like ima get back to cali a wk early, so i will have harvest pics when iget back, as the Mystical graperuit is still goin... this is like wk 16/17 of flowering, and theyre finally nearly ready according to my wife.*
*so fingers x'd i'll drop the bitch next sat.*
*go steady gang *

*Frosty*


----------



## kaze (Jan 21, 2009)

Update on my 150 grow. I nw have three ladies from my start of 9 plants. Well one may be a "shemale" still watching it. I have some clones starting to hone my skills there and two mother plants in veg that I will need to determine their sex. I have started 4 clones that I know two are females and then I cut 4 more last night to try my new clone machine I made from the DIY on the site. The plants in Veg needed a trim anyway. 

So now I play the waiting game watching the buds form in the flower room. 

I should be half way to the 100 plus days from seed.

I hope that I get a little bud from all this as I try my first hand at growing. I am using this first grow as a learning tool to try and learn as much as I can about my setup and process.

As a side note I think I got 2 of the last econolights. I ordered two a few weeks back. Sorry guys.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 21, 2009)

nice smokey!!!!! thats how the next grow will look


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got off the phone with my wife and it turns out she's started chopping the mystical grapefruit... she's taken the lower buds and left the main cola and a coupla others to continue (these mature from ground up) she hasnt done a bad job considering she's never had to trim the bud before now. 
heres the pic she just sent me...  this is half of the plant,and its wet weight is 5 oz....cant wait to get back n chop the rest


----------



## johnbell2 (Jan 21, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> *Nice work john, what strain is that? looks like some of mine,a nice heavy indica *
> 
> *Frosty*


bag seed..probably from a couple different bags. did the crater check for sexing (hoping it's right)...


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 21, 2009)

LMMFAO!!!! That sounds bout like my wife Frosty! Thats crazy funny man. NICE lookin flowers bro!! Looks REAL nice, good job! Cant wait to see the main cola dude.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 21, 2009)

This is the thread that got me started & supplied a great amount of information that prevented me from making a lot of mistakes (not all though) which I greatly appreciate. My setup is a dresser cab w/2x150w hps remote ballasted inside 2 x baking pans for a ghetto reflector which actually works quite well. Recently I threw in a couple cfl's for some exterior lighting just for shits n giggles. Well here are the pics....you'll see some nute burn in a couple pics but the bud sites are all healthy. Damn techna flora recipe for success has wayy too much shit in there which even burnt my bitches @ 50% suggested dosage. lemme know what ya think!


----------



## chronicdice88 (Jan 21, 2009)

i must agree! baking pans work great for a cheap reflector.. that looks like an awesome harvest jhonny. I am also a fellow 150w hps user.. link to my grow journal is in my sig. go 150w hps!!! yeeeeeeee


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jan 22, 2009)

Finally! I've been waiting for this for a too long and I'm so excited that the day has finally come where I can smoke my own shit.

Please help though. My buds all turned out fluffy as fuck, and after curing, they never really regained their moisture. I dried until the stems almost snapped, and then I through them into the jar in the pics. 

I harvested LESS THAN AN OUNCE from 3 plants. That fukin' blows dude. They don't taste or smell that great, but they burn proper and the heady high is great.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 22, 2009)

johnbell2 said:


> bag seed..probably from a couple different bags. did the crater check for sexing (hoping it's right)...


*Well whatever strain that bagseed is from it looks like a kick ass lil indica. Prepare yourself for some couch time *




hevybassplaya said:


> LMMFAO!!!! That sounds bout like my wife Frosty! Thats crazy funny man. NICE lookin flowers bro!! Looks REAL nice, good job! Cant wait to see the main cola dude.


*Thanks Hevy, i'm real stoked with how its finished, and the fact theres another 5 or so wet oz still left on the plant has me *
*Will get pics on sat a.m, when i get back *




jonnynobody said:


> This is the thread that got me started & supplied a great amount of information that prevented me from making a lot of mistakes (not all though) which I greatly appreciate. My setup is a dresser cab w/2x150w hps remote ballasted inside 2 x baking pans for a ghetto reflector which actually works quite well. Recently I threw in a couple cfl's for some exterior lighting just for shits n giggles. Well here are the pics....you'll see some nute burn in a couple pics but the bud sites are all healthy. Damn techna flora recipe for success has wayy too much shit in there which even burnt my bitches @ 50% suggested dosage. lemme know what ya think!


*Nice Grow johnny! *
*Yeah nute burn is a bitch and the sucky thing is it takes an average of 2wks for a plant to show signs of burnin, in which time you've usually give them another dose or 3 of nutes...lol.*





Single White Pistol said:


> Finally! I've been waiting for this for a too long and I'm so excited that the day has finally come where I can smoke my own shit.
> 
> *Congrats again SWP *
> 
> ...


*Unfortunately thats the way it goes sometimes bro,could just be genes or youre space might need dialling in a lil, and at the end of the day altho a pungent smell etc is nice to have , its all about gettin spannered, and if the weed's odorless and gets you mashed, its far from an unsuccessful grow...**dry n cure was maybe a lil off.. just means now you gotta try n figure out the best way to utilise your growspace, and see where it can be improved or better yield etc next round.. *


*Go steady gang *


*Frosty *


----------



## squints68 (Jan 22, 2009)

150w hps fucking rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crack (Jan 22, 2009)

Yo... I'm currently growing a Strawberry Blue Plant from Legend Seeds. Uh she's growing great. I vegged her for like 3 months and put her into flowering on the 1st of the year (So that should let u know what week of flowering im in). Right now she is being fed Lilly Miller's Morbloom (0-10-10) and Lilly Miller's Fish Emultion (5-1-1). I still feed her the Fish Shit cause she is a Nitrogen Hog yo... If I don't she will start to turn yellow. I even scratched in some Blood Meal in the soil. Anyway I'm seeing rust spots to show on the upper leaves. My question is to know if these rust spots are Magnesium deficiency? If so a tablespoon of Epsom Salt to a gal. of water will fix that, right?


The Pics shown are from the 11th of this month... I will show better pics when I can. Also I only have a camera phone... sorry.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 22, 2009)

two lemon skunks in the dirt and i might have accidentally(wink wink) ordered some super lemon haze sounds like its going to be a lemony spring


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 22, 2009)

a lil 150 harvest...._brainwreck_ both plants...


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 22, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> a lil 150 harvest...._brainwreck_ both plants...


Man I just recently (a couple days back?) saw your harvest in another post & that is a beautiful set of buds you grew there! That purple is just very unique....i've never smoked anything that looked like that. Hopefully my harvest will give you a run for your money but that is damn hard to top  What kinda nutes did you use? What strength (half/full?).


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 22, 2009)

jonnynobody said:


> Man I just recently (a couple days back?) saw your harvest in another post & that is a beautiful set of buds you grew there! That purple is just very unique....i've never smoked anything that looked like that. Hopefully my harvest will give you a run for your money but that is damn hard to top  What kinda nutes did you use? What strength (half/full?).


thanks man...I grew the plant is ffof soil. i fed them growbig, bigbloom, and tigerbloom. and for fun i sprayed purple maxx, and watered with gravity(nutes by humboldt county's own). I have a smaller plant that's all crazy purple too. I stunted it's growth at 14''. it's basically one huge purple cola. i love this strain tho. it was great smoke.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 22, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thanks man...I grew the plant is ffof soil. i fed them growbig, bigbloom, and tigerbloom. and for fun i sprayed purple maxx, and watered with gravity(nutes by humboldt county's own). I have a smaller plant that's all crazy purple too. I stunted it's growth at 14''. it's basically one huge purple cola. i love this strain tho. it was great smoke.


Heard great things about ff nutes & soil. Did you do a final flush or nute all the way up to the finish line? My last week I plan to just give sugar daddy w/distilled water at a rate of 6tsp/gal. With a smaller harvest like we get off these 150's, did you have to dry for very long? I'm hoping I can wrap up my dry time in under 4 days & then switch to a 2 week mason jar cure. Did you cure yours? I know when I squeeze a nuggie she lets off this funky fruity smell already so I can only imagine what she's gonna smell like cured!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 22, 2009)

jonnynobody said:


> Heard great things about ff nutes & soil. Did you do a final flush or nute all the way up to the finish line? My last week I plan to just give sugar daddy w/distilled water at a rate of 6tsp/gal. With a smaller harvest like we get off these 150's, did you have to dry for very long? I'm hoping I can wrap up my dry time in under 4 days & then switch to a 2 week mason jar cure. Did you cure yours? I know when I squeeze a nuggie she lets off this funky fruity smell already so I can only imagine what she's gonna smell like cured!


I flushed for about 2.5 weeks..probably a lil too long, but I wanted them to be ready. I didnt give any molasses, just plain water, then when it was close to harvest i deprived her of water. 

I live in a dry place, so the drying process takes about 3 days hanging, then i do a final trim, and put them in a cereal box for 1-2 days. then lastly i put the buds in mason jars....burpin, and all..

the buds i just put in the jar have a real grassy smell, but when i squeeze the nug the smell comes out. ive noticed in the past it takes about 1 week before the grass smell goes away.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 22, 2009)

Eh 150 club i need to ask yall a serious question...Whats the hottest ur boxes or rooms get? What do u think the max room temps can get before u have problems with ur plants.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 22, 2009)

you flush two and a half weeks before harvest or do you flush every two and a half weeks?


----------



## letsdothis21 (Jan 22, 2009)

before harvest.


----------



## fernando12 (Jan 23, 2009)

got my light just in time to help my little hindu kush plant during its last week of flowering what you all think? I was previously using cfl's cant wait to see what my next ladies will do with some real lighting.


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 23, 2009)

fernando12 said:


> got my light just in time to help my little hindu kush plant during its last week of flowering what you all think? I was previously using cfl's cant wait to see what my next ladies will do with some real lighting.


Thats a nice fat cola for just cfl's & 1 week of hps. Good grow guy.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 23, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Eh 150 club i need to ask yall a serious question...Whats the hottest ur boxes or rooms get? What do u think the max room temps can get before u have problems with ur plants.


My cab gets to around 80 on some days, but the most it usually sits around is 77

They'll be okay early to mid 80s, if you start getting to around 90+ you would need to start thinkin bout more efficient cooling and additional co2..


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 23, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thanks man...I grew the plant is ffof soil. i fed them growbig, bigbloom, and tigerbloom. and for fun i sprayed purple maxx, and watered with gravity(nutes by humboldt county's own). I have a smaller plant that's all crazy purple too. I stunted it's growth at 14''. it's basically one huge purple cola. i love this strain tho. it was great smoke.


Hey Smokey do you ever use the open seseame beastie blooms and the cha ching in relation to the other ff nutes?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 23, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Hey Smokey do you ever use the open seseame beastie blooms and the cha ching in relation to the other ff nutes?


the only other nutes Ive used other than ff nutes, are bushmaster(stunts vertical growth), purple maxx(stacks calyxes, and enhances color), and gravity(flower hardener)..they are some crazy lil expensive nutes..


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bushmaster you say hmmm sounds like something i could use but could fuck up just as easily..but for say a super lemon haze i would need something like that better look in to it.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 23, 2009)

be careful if you use those nutes...they burn the shit outta your plant if you give them too much


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 24, 2009)

ok gang, literally jus walked thru the door, ditched my rucksack n took a pic of the main cola of the grapefruit...my lady was just takin a break rfom the trimming, still around 30+ popcorns to trim..
here's the pic... popcorns will be online later,soon as we get some sleep


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 24, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Eh 150 club i need to ask yall a serious question...Whats the hottest ur boxes or rooms get? What do u think the max room temps can get before u have problems with ur plants.


I have to agree with Frosty. I know of a 5x4x4 op that stays near 77 with 1 150 hps and 4 65 wt CFL's, sometimes 81. Its ok though, start getting to the 90's and your askin for trouble dude.


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow.. Diggin the gnarly buds Frosty. Hella nice dude.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 24, 2009)

hevybassplaya said:


> Wow.. Diggin the gnarly buds Frosty. Hella nice dude.


Thanks Hevy 
its turned out real nice,i'm stoked and gonnabe blain in style while the auto ecsd x cheese develop,now starts the stabilising to make it 100% auto...just started germing the beans, should be in the cab sometime in the next coupla days...

Here's the final shot of the entire yield.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 24, 2009)

lookin tasty frosty...i can almost smell it through the screen


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 24, 2009)

nice frosty. you da man lol very very nice my man, congrats and enjoy brother.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 24, 2009)

day 2 of the church and power skunk seeds poppin up. i already know the church is fem. and dont know the skunk but im gonna grow the mom out for the church and then just take a hell of a lot of clones. 

ill let you boys see em when they are worth it.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 24, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> day 2 of the church and power skunk seeds poppin up. i already know the church is fem. and dont know the skunk but im gonna grow the mom out for the church and then just take a hell of a lot of clones.
> 
> ill let you boys see em when they are worth it.


 and


----------



## litljohn (Jan 25, 2009)

i have one male nowbut the other one is a female ithinkplus two more seedlings at a few days old so its all good.i was thinking about keeping the male so i can get more seeds.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah if its a strong male with vigorous growth its worth keepin if you want to create seeds.


----------



## litljohn (Jan 25, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Yeah if its a strong male with vigorous growth its worth keepin if you want to create seeds.


 i was thinking about chopping it right before the pollen sacks bust,stick it in a freezer bag and in the fridge.iwas going to pollinate only 1 side branch or 2 just depends on how my female grows


----------



## litljohn (Jan 25, 2009)

when should i pollinate my side branches anyway? i know the seeds have to develope for so long before i chop the plant.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 25, 2009)

bout the 2nd wk of flowering..but you can keep reapplying it til around 4th wk

i usually pollinate the lower buds and keep the main colas for bud.


----------



## litljohn (Jan 25, 2009)

any help on when to pollinate???any help at all would be great.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 25, 2009)

ooops, nearly forgot it takes around 6wks for most strains to produce mature seeds.


----------



## litljohn (Jan 25, 2009)

hello,bump-bump


----------



## litljohn (Jan 25, 2009)

ok,so pollinate as soon as possible then,thanks alot frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 25, 2009)

*i just told you...*
*pollinate lower buds during the 2nd wk of flowering, and if you wish to make some more seeds, you can continue to do so until the 4th wk of flowering...use a small art paintbrush to apply the pollen gently to the pistils..re-apply as much or as little as you wish...*
*It then takes most strains around 6 wks to make fully mature ripe seeds*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol sorry didnt mean to make that sound antsy! 
ooops


----------



## krieg (Jan 25, 2009)

do they still sell the eco light 150 dont find it on there site


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 25, 2009)

krieg said:


> do they still sell the eco light 150 dont find it on there site


unfortunately they've stopped


----------



## krieg (Jan 25, 2009)

where do u find something similiar to it


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 25, 2009)

glad i opted for the htg setups. fuckin things are stretching out my sprouts though especially the powerskunk (ol sativa dominant headed ass ass) but i got like 343423423 fans on em and they are pretty close temps are around 80 within a degree or 2


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 25, 2009)

krieg said:


> where do u find something similiar to it


possibly ebay..it might be more expensive tho. do a google search for cheap hps commercial/industrial lighting.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 25, 2009)

anyone know how tall these powerskunks get??? i might end up just flowerin this bitch and if its a chick then ill get an intermediate harvest of a few grams then grow that church mom out for clones... just dont want plants taller than 5 feet but dont want to hinder potential by shortening photoperiods


----------



## krieg (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks i look and see what i can find. that sucks they dont sell the 20$ ones no more


----------



## hevybassplaya (Jan 25, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> bout the 2nd wk of flowering..but you can keep reapplying it til around 4th wk
> 
> i usually pollinate the lower buds and keep the main colas for bud.


Awesome stuff, thanks again frosty. I now know why it took 3 times to succ pollinate.


----------



## krieg (Jan 25, 2009)

cant find nothing close to econolight 150, any ideas


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 25, 2009)

idk man..you should try craigslist.. i just picked up a 600W HPS digi ballast for $140


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 25, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> ok gang, literally jus walked thru the door, ditched my rucksack n took a pic of the main cola of the grapefruit...my lady was just takin a break rfom the trimming, still around 30+ popcorns to trim..
> here's the pic... popcorns will be online later,soon as we get some sleep


i wish i could see that in person lookin ace


----------



## squints68 (Jan 26, 2009)

150w hps fucin rock


----------



## brainfade (Jan 27, 2009)

here's my 150 in action and my veg area with cfl's


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 27, 2009)

healthy looking sativa! what is it?


----------



## juststartin (Jan 27, 2009)

where in the uk can i pick one of these up for a reasonable price!?


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Jan 27, 2009)

Joining the 150watt HPS club!

Building a box using a 150watt HID floodlight that fits MH & HPS. So I'll be using MH for veg then switch to HPS.

Where I come from, we only have HID in floodlight assemblies, or you buy them bare and assemble. No other set-ups like econolights & cooltubes.

4ft tall. 2ft wide. 1.5ft deep.
=3 sq. ft. grow area.

I've read that floodlights are not recommended because the assembly gets too hot. 

So I'm putting the floodlight in a separate chamber and only the glass is exposed. I'm hoping that the glass will shield the grow area against the heat. 

The chamber holding the floodlight assembly will get hot, so I'm putting 2 fans and also put holes on the floodlight casing for vent. There will also be 2 open vents at the lower part of the box to let air in and 2 open vents in the chamber to let air out.

Need your inputs before I finalize the construction.

Notes: 
1. I drew a 9" line from the light. This would be the distance from the tips of the plants to the lights. It will leave me 23.75" of clear grow area. 

2. The bottom part holding the plants will be height adjustable- since the light is fixed already.

3. I am limiting the height to 4ft. and maybe even shorter so I can "stack" 2 boxes together. I want to fit the most number of boxes in a small room and still be stealth.

4. I plan to also put activated carbon/charcoal on the upper chamber to somehow control odor before the air vents out.

5. It has a door. Just didn't draw it.

So I'm planning to fit 6 plants in there- 2 per pot. Is that ok?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jan 27, 2009)

juststartin said:


> where in the uk can i pick one of these up for a reasonable price!?


*In the UK there are many places like screwfix direct, toolstation that sell hps lamps.. They offer 70w hps for around £30 and the 150ws are around £60*
*heres a ink for ya....*
*http://www.screwfix.com/cats/A354547/Lighting-Lamps/Floodlights/Commercial-Floodlights*

*http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Lighting/Commercial+Lighting/d220/sd2768** these seem to be cheaper.*



brainfade said:


> here's my 150 in action and my veg area with cfl's


*Real nice lookin plants *




outofbodyspecial said:


> Joining the 150watt HPS club!
> 
> Building a box using a 150watt HID floodlight that fits MH & HPS. So I'll be using MH for veg then switch to HPS.
> 
> ...


*the number of plants you can grow in there will be dictacted by the strains you choose... you could happily grow 6 small autos in the cab under 150w, but if you choose regular non auto strains you will be limited to 1 or 2plants if you choose a sativa dominant strain , to achieve maximum yield and allow for growth.*
*If you grow indica dominant strains, with some careful LST you may be able to squeee 3 or 4 in there, but they will aloso prolly need rotating regularly (evey day or so)to provide even growth (look it up if youre not familiar with LOW STRESS TRAINING)*

*Are you using a reflector of some type? Your plans will benefit GREATLY from the use of a good batwing type reflector*


*Hope tahts a help n gd luck *

*Frosty*


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Jan 27, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> *the number of plants you can grow in there will be dictacted by the strains you choose... you could happily grow 6 small autos in the cab under 150w, but if you choose regular non auto strains you will be limited to 1 or 2plants if you choose a sativa dominant strain , to achieve maximum yield and allow for growth.*
> *If you grow indica dominant strains, with some careful LST you may be able to squeee 3 or 4 in there, but they will aloso prolly need rotating regularly (evey day or so)to provide even growth (look it up if youre not familiar with LOW STRESS TRAINING)*
> 
> *Are you using a reflector of some type? Your plans will benefit GREATLY from the use of a good batwing type reflector*
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I just ordered White Widows. So maybe I'll try to squeeze in 4? Is that number considered SOG already? I wouldn't mind doing a SCROG either.

I'm using the original reflector that the floodlight comes with. 

Hopefully my design is good enough for mothers, clones, and veg. What I mean is I would build multiple boxes that look the same and would just use it differently. That way, I can put 10 or more boxes in a room- 5 boxes on top of 5 other boxes.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 27, 2009)

if you have that much room for 10 boxes 

A. looks a lil funny with a room full of sealed unmarked boxes. 
B. why not spend a lil on security and stealth and use the entire room or a sectioned off portion.???

those ideas make alot more sense to me than 10 boxes????


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah might look a bit weird, so I'm gonna try my best to make it blend in- maybe with the paint and some nice door handles. 
The reason why I'm putting them in the box (instead of a grow room), and limiting the size of the box to 4ft is to make it easy to "evacuate" or move. In case of a "security" emergency, at least I know I can carry the boxes even when I am alone. I can also fit the boxes in my car- ofcourse not all at once. So I guess that's security & stealthiness in a different light.
I really appreciate all your comments and help. Nothing is final yet so I'm open to all suggestions for my biggest grow ever! Thanks brothers!


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 27, 2009)

Started a journal for my new grow with the 150w.. check it out 

*SC3Stoner's 150w HPS Circular LST*


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 28, 2009)

hmmmm well i can see what you are trying to accomplish but keep this in mind....

i grow in my closet which is 4x2x7 and i run 2 150 hps's with ballasts and reflectors, the walls are covered in mylar there is a pair of fans suspended from the ceiling along with the lights. there is an 8inch vent fan running directly into an interior wall exhausting hot air all my gadgets are in there and i have 2 girls in there aswell..... i can dismantle and pu everything away out of site in a locked chest and have no trace that the closet was even usable in about....10 minutes at the most.....yes i have practiced taking it down with a stop watch. yes my toilet can handle big loads (lol) ive tried flushing very big things down just to see if i can if needed. so dude its up to you.....i like rooms(i guess my bias is showing)


----------



## squints68 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hps 150w lights fucking rock i a grow box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone know of a place that carries a good size hurricane glass or candle chimney to make the cooltubes that I might find locally in the NW USA? So far today I was out running around and checked the big craft store near me (forgot the name), target, dollar store, goodwill, Fred Meyers... Came up empty.

Has anyone found them at like Wallmart, Home Depot, Lowes, ?

Right now I just have this crappy setup with two of the 150's I remote ballasted. I just tossed them on the shelf to see what they could do for this one plant, and they made her grow like mad! She outgrew my space pretty quick and this is only ~3 weeks into flowering. Already it has 3 huge colas each bigger than your forearms.

Not bad for obviously putting zero effort into my grow... But I need to fix it.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 28, 2009)

Try looking for a baking tube on ebay. they can be picked up for under $20


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea I've seen the bake -a -round things on ebay. I was just trying to be cheap and avoid shipping, and the delay of shipping. Plus I wanted to buy a few of them if I could get the candle chimneys cheaper. I have two 250w halides and two 150 hps's... That'd be a lot of money in bake-a-rounds.


----------



## token211 (Jan 28, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yea I've seen the bake -a -round things on ebay. I was just trying to be cheap and avoid shipping, and the delay of shipping. Plus I wanted to buy a few of them if I could get the candle chimneys cheaper. I have two 250w halides and two 150 hps's... That'd be a lot of money in bake-a-rounds.


try like a hobby lobby, Micheal's, or any craft shop


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yea I've seen the bake -a -round things on ebay. I was just trying to be cheap and avoid shipping, and the delay of shipping. Plus I wanted to buy a few of them if I could get the candle chimneys cheaper. I have two 250w halides and two 150 hps's... That'd be a lot of money in bake-a-rounds.


try michaels, or any craft store...maybe a dept store in a mall too


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 29, 2009)

Fellow 150w growers, I present to you, my pre-harvest nuggies 







and another






and another







Hope this gives inspiration to those just starting out or aspiring to grow their own stash  3-5 days from the chop waiting on 80% amber


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Jan 29, 2009)

jonnynobody said:


> Fellow 150w growers, I present to you, my pre-harvest nuggies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things look sick and unhealthy,
whats the humidity in the room during budding.


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Jan 29, 2009)

Im sure most of you know that the days of purchasing a $20 econo light are long gone. Vapor tight has done away with the so called in-effiecient hps system. After searching I discovered an alternative to buying an expensive pre made light from a grow shop. Here is what im considering. Please give me some feed back ASAP, also leave some info on creating my own thread. Thanks, hope this helps someone.
http://www.ballastkit.com/highpressuresodiumhpshidballastkit-p-333.html


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 29, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> Im sure most of you know that the days of purchasing a $20 econo light are long gone. Vapor tight has done away with the so called in-effiecient hps system. After searching I discovered an alternative to buying an expensive pre made light from a grow shop. Here is what im considering. Please give me some feed back ASAP, also leave some info on creating my own thread. Thanks, hope this helps someone.
> http://www.ballastkit.com/highpressuresodiumhpshidballastkit-p-333.html


Personally I feel the e-conolight 400w MH system WITH LAMP is a better deal. $72 + $10 shipping.....







thats approximately the same value as the 150w vapor light they were selling. All you need is a mh to hps conversion bulb & you've got a mean setup on the cheap. If I hadn't already purchased my 150's I would have gotten the 400mh & just picked up a 360w mh to hps conversion lamp:



(they're not cheap....only eye makes them at about $95). 150w isn't bad but I use 2 of them in a dresser cab & I wish I had a little more which I think a 400w would satisfy.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't suggest a halide ballast and conversion hps bulb though, I'd suggest a PSMH like this:
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=8&FGNumber=E-HB5P40Q

It's bound to be just as good as a halide ballast and conversion bulb, and is what just a few dollars more.

Either that or just look on ebay and craigslist at the used lights, there are far better deals than that ballastkit.com or whatever stuff. 
If you search wisely you can find 400w hps's for $45 used and 1kw for under $100.


By the time
you add up a 150w ballast, bulb, socket, reflector, ballast box, wire nuts, wire you're spending way way more than a 150w light is worth. (Even if you have lots of the parts I still wouldn't do it.)


You wouldn't be able to be part of this cool 150w club, but that's about the only downside.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 29, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> Im sure most of you know that the days of purchasing a $20 econo light are long gone. Vapor tight has done away with the so called in-effiecient hps system. After searching I discovered an alternative to buying an expensive pre made light from a grow shop. Here is what im considering. Please give me some feed back ASAP, also leave some info on creating my own thread. Thanks, hope this helps someone.
> http://www.ballastkit.com/highpressuresodiumhpshidballastkit-p-333.html


 Econlight still has a hps system for like 46 bucks and with the whole system you would have to order from that website you have it would be just about as much...


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 29, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Econlight still has a hps system for like 46 bucks and with the whole system you would have to order from that website you have it would be just about as much...


Where are you seeing this one you refer to? I don't see any hps's at econolight any more, they've been phased out by the psmh lights.


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Jan 29, 2009)

jonnynobody said:


> Personally I feel the e-conolight 400w MH system WITH LAMP is a better deal. $72 + $10 shipping.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, however thats too big for my setup. I just sold my dual 400 mh/hps thats been sitting around for over a year now, due to heat issues. Ive been running cfls and am over that stage. 
After searching some more I decided on this system. 
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53025

What do you think?


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 29, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Where are you seeing this one you refer to? I don't see any hps's at econolight any more, they've been phased out by the psmh lights.


You just have to look in the other light set ups its one in a black box set up...

Alright 150 club ive got a serious question for you...I want to get more light on my babies and will either get the 150hps at the ecnolights listed above or i found 400 and 600watt complete set ups for 90 bucks now what do you think i should do...heat could be an issuse


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 29, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53025
> 
> What do you think?



looks like a good light, get it. i lucked out and got the econ-light. 

i have proven in a small space, 150w of cfls is HOTTER than a 150W HPS, by about 5-7 degrees more in my 2x3x3H stealth cab


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

i just picked up 600W digi with hood a week ago for $140, and in about 20 min Im going to get a 1000W digi, 6'' vortex fan, some coco nutes, ppm and ph pen, and some other shit for like $200...craigslist is where it's at!!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 29, 2009)

a fan that needs 1000watts of power holy shit


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> a fan that needs 1000watts of power holy shit


1000w hps...stoner


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jan 29, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> Thanks, however thats too big for my setup. I just sold my dual 400 mh/hps thats been sitting around for over a year now, due to heat issues. Ive been running cfls and am over that stage.
> After searching some more I decided on this system.
> http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53025
> 
> What do you think?



yeah Ive got a 600w hps setup sitting in my room but due to heat issues the 150w is where its at


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 29, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> yeah Ive got a 600w hps setup sitting in my room but due to heat issues the 150w is where its at


lol...im in the same boat! im waiting for about one more week, and i have a huge place i am going to start something in...


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 29, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> Thanks, however thats too big for my setup. I just sold my dual 400 mh/hps thats been sitting around for over a year now, due to heat issues. Ive been running cfls and am over that stage.
> After searching some more I decided on this system.
> http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53025
> 
> What do you think?


If it's a remote ballast unit like it shows that's the best unit I've seen so far for $70 but...

If you can run that, couldn't you run this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-GLASS-COOL-TUBE-Reflector-400w_W0QQitemZ180180080284QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

If 400 is too much you'll notice it's the same company, maybe they offer a 250 coolltube version.

150w just isn't much on it's own is all I'm getting at and it's very little price difference between 150/250/400 so it's best to figure out a way to get the most you can.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 29, 2009)

Been awhile... 2X150 and some time to go.. Got my 400 just need to cool tube it. Getting another but need some glass. Wish i could get some glass locally. I dont know whats gonna come of it but i got some insanity on my hands. 
keep it up guys. Get 2 150's if possible and use this site for knowledge on how to grow certain techniques and exploit ur grow to its fullest potential. 
Today. 3 ft. sq. area. 300 watts. They get hot tho. Be ready for it.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 29, 2009)

here is my 150w cab. Still need to instal a vent and my inline fan.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 29, 2009)

nice stup. you should some lst or topping .


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, im gonna raise the light a few inches so its mounted directly on the ceiling for some more grow space. 

My next grow ill be growing Serious Chronic clones. Those are big yeilders so im gonna be vegging for only one week then flipping to 12/12. They will also stay in 1 gallon pots to retain size. I'll be MAX LSTing them. Probably 4 clones.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jan 29, 2009)

can i play....dual 150 hps cool tube and homemade reflector


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 30, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> can i play....dual 150 hps cool tube and homemade reflector



Love that setup bro! I too am running 2 x 150's & I wanted mine to look like yours but I only ordered 1 candle shade & ya....ya need 2 & I found out too late so my lights are just hanging by chains w/baking pan reflectors for this round. Next round i'm splurging & buying a $100 6" euro reflector to house both my 150 lamps....they'll fit in this one  Anyhow, props on the setup! Keep us posted on those nuggies.


----------



## KamanderKalit (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm sure this is a dumb question, but do you have to run two ballasts to have two 150w bulbs?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 30, 2009)

yup you need two ballasts....im PRETTY sure..hehe


----------



## jonnynobody (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes you need a separate ballast, capacitor, & ignitor for each independent lamp.


----------



## chronicsmoker345 (Jan 30, 2009)

jeez guys i dunno how you keep temps down. my cab isnt as small as some others. 18" X 30" X 60" and im constantly around 90-100degrees. i got 1 X 150hps, 1X42w cfl, 1 X 60w cfl and a 24" T5 fluro tube. thats about 130w of CFL on top of the hps. i got my scrubber with a 130cfm fan thats exhausting out of the box (scrubber is in the bottom of the cab though and its connected by duct hose so the air is being pulled from the bottom portion of the cab) the only exhaust is whats being passed through the scrubber cuz im paranoid, but i realize i need more exhaust. i also got a 100 or so cfm fan blowing around at plant level and smaller 80cfm above the 150. i just got the hps and added it to my previous arsenal around 4th week of flowering. i have been watering more to make up for the heat, it doesnt seem to be bothering the plant (only got 1 now, 1 died RIP)


im growin The Church also, just finished 5th week of flowering and its lookin good

forgot to add, grown in soil (pro mix) and all organic


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 30, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> can i play....dual 150 hps cool tube and homemade reflector


 
I just bought those same candle chimneys today, found them at the local Michaels craft store for $6ea after someone mentioned that store.

Now I need to find insulated ducting...

I'm thinking about connecting them with muffler tape. Think that'll last?


----------



## token211 (Jan 31, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I just bought those same candle chimneys today, found them at the local Michaels craft store for $6ea after someone mentioned that store.
> 
> Now I need to find insulated ducting...
> 
> I'm thinking about connecting them with muffler tape. Think that'll last?


yeah i told you Micheals had them. i thought i was going to go pick one up last week, only to find out it was closed....for good...damn missed the sale. lol


----------



## litljohn (Jan 31, 2009)

chronicsmoker345 said:


> jeez guys i dunno how you keep temps down. my cab isnt as small as some others. 18" X 30" X 60" and im constantly around 90-100degrees. i got 1 X 150hps, 1X42w cfl, 1 X 60w cfl and a 24" T5 fluro tube. thats about 130w of CFL on top of the hps. i got my scrubber with a 130cfm fan thats exhausting out of the box (scrubber is in the bottom of the cab though and its connected by duct hose so the air is being pulled from the bottom portion of the cab) the only exhaust is whats being passed through the scrubber cuz im paranoid, but i realize i need more exhaust. i also got a 100 or so cfm fan blowing around at plant level and smaller 80cfm above the 150. i just got the hps and added it to my previous arsenal around 4th week of flowering. i have been watering more to make up for the heat, it doesnt seem to be bothering the plant (only got 1 now, 1 died RIP)
> 
> 
> im growin The Church also, just finished 5th week of flowering and its lookin good
> ...


take out the cfls or add better exhaust,thats the only thing i can think of.


----------



## litljohn (Jan 31, 2009)

litljohn said:


> take out the cfls or add better exhaust,thats the only thing i can think of.


my set up is the same but im not using cfl's,temps stay at 72,but its winter here right now


----------



## chronicsmoker345 (Jan 31, 2009)

yea i just bought a second fan. how does this sound. i was going to put a Y type duct splitter on my carbon scrubber and connect the second fan to the scrubber as well. im just paranoid about exhausting air that hasnt went thru the scrubber because im about to enter week 6 of flowering and shes gettin stinky


----------



## squints68 (Jan 31, 2009)

150hps lights are so good i bought another


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 31, 2009)

token211 said:


> yeah i told you Micheals had them. i thought i was going to go pick one up last week, only to find out it was closed....for good...damn missed the sale. lol


Well thanks, and that sucks that you missed their clearance.

If there's another one in your area I noticed with my receipt yesterday they also printed out a 50% off one regular priced item coupon good Feb 1st - 14th. I'm going to go back, they have more stuff there that looked useful for things other than crafts.

There's a super tall big vase that's like $20 and seemed like over 2' long. Longer than two of these chimneys put together and much heavier. 
I want to try this on it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A4J7RcdsfM


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I just bought those same candle chimneys today, found them at the local Michaels craft store for $6ea after someone mentioned that store.
> 
> Now I need to find insulated ducting...
> 
> I'm thinking about connecting them with muffler tape. Think that'll last?


Oregon u think this would be good for a 400 as well? Holy crap thanks for this info man!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 31, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Well thanks, and that sucks that you missed their clearance.
> 
> If there's another one in your area I noticed with my receipt yesterday they also printed out a 50% off one regular priced item coupon good Feb 1st - 14th. I'm going to go back, they have more stuff there that looked useful for things other than crafts.
> 
> ...


you could do that trick with like 2 40's of colt 45 . thats a clear bottle.plus you get to drink the 40's. nice one.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jan 31, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I just bought those same candle chimneys today, found them at the local Michaels craft store for $6ea after someone mentioned that store.
> 
> Now I need to find insulated ducting...
> 
> *I'm thinking about connecting them with muffler tape.* Think that'll last?


 this sounds like a good idea...the heat seams to loosen the duct tape a little...the foil tape in the middle holds great also.... after I ordered my glass tubes online i saw them in beverlys crafts...it pays to just go everywhere and search the isles...


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Oregon u think this would be good for a 400 as well? Holy crap thanks for this info man!


Probably. As long as your fan was never off while the light was on or uneven heat of that level could easily crack these. Just put the fan on 24/7.



Two 40's would work I guess but they'd be short. I was thinking more along the lines of wine bottles, those extra tall ones, but the vase will only be $10 and it's worth it for me to try that. Beer sounds good now that you mention it though. Who cares if they end up too short, sounds tasty...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is it cool if the lamp lay's on the glass inside the tube?I dont know reaching for info man.. Also I got 2 of these complete SS 150's anyone ever tear one apart or know of a good diy so i can remote these as well?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jan 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Is it cool if the lamp lay's on the glass inside the tube?I dont know reaching for info man.. Also I got 2 of these complete SS 150's anyone ever tear one apart or know of a good diy so i can remote these as well?


 if ss stands for sun systems then thats what mine are...i just stuck the ballasts in another part of the cab and ran an extesion to the flower chamber


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Is it cool if the lamp lay's on the glass inside the tube?I dont know reaching for info man.. Also I got 2 of these complete SS 150's anyone ever tear one apart or know of a good diy so i can remote these as well?


Uneven heat cracks glass that isn't pyrex. 
You have to bend a mount out of metal to bolt the blub holder to like the pics above.

Unscrew the bulb holder then you'll see two wires, you just extend those two wires to remote the ballast. You can stick the ballast in a dead computer power supply if you want to make it look all neat and stick a wall wart in there to power the fan of the power supply if you want to get all fancy.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool bro's..LOL i just saved this page to my favorites going to hit every craft store i know of tommorow and get this shit done man! My temps are getting into the high 80 with the 400 in place.
I know if i remote and tube these damn 150 im going to solve most of my problems for sure..
Thanks man.


----------



## YouGrowBoy (Jan 31, 2009)

It looks like e-conolight is no longer selling the $20 150w HPS. It's now an incandescent Check out this link it's now $9,999.99. Any other ideas for a cheap 150w light?

*http://tinyurl.com/4aej7j*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Next best bet is the sunsystems complet for 76 bux man. I just seen a thread on a 12 dollar hps somewhere tho.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 1, 2009)

juat google for 150w hps, it'll give you a bunch of lighting stockists who sell hps gear, or look for industrial/commercial lighting stores..
There are thousands of places that sell HID lighting just need to do some browsing.

Not sure if all H depot stores are still carrying the 150hps..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 1, 2009)

here's a few examples of what i pulled up with a brief look in google
http://www.thefind.com/query.php?query=commercial+industrial+150w+hps

http://www.thefind.com/garden/info-hps-floodlight

http://www.thefind.com/garden/browse-commercial-lamp-post

the bottom link has one for around 58 bucks


----------



## SC3Stoner (Feb 2, 2009)

check out my new grow guys! Im not gettin much love haha

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/155269-sc3stoners-150w-hps-circular-lst.html


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 3, 2009)

And I'm back,

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/157789-2nd-grow-fruit-loops-2x150w.html


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 3, 2009)

bxke1414 said:


> And I'm back,
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/157789-2nd-grow-fruit-loops-2x150w.html


and how was the smoke?


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 3, 2009)

It was like the sweet nectar of the gods, after it was dryed and cured the smoke was reminiscent of Fruit Loops, so thats the name of the strain I gave it.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 3, 2009)

bxke1414 said:


> It was like the sweet nectar of the gods, after it was dryed and cured the smoke was reminiscent of Fruit Loops, so thats the name of the strain I gave it.


thats awesome...I chopped the brainwreck, and the purple plant smells like black licorice..so im re-veggin and hopefully i can pull some clones to keep this baby going!!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn that looks sexxxxy.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah its killing me..I wont smoke any yet...I'm waiting for it to completely cure. I wanna smoke it like I bought it. I just harvested most of crop, and got about a qp. I have another harvest comming in about 2 weeks.

Im about to blow up a house with 8 600W HPS 2 rooms..flood and drain. some pics will be posted when that is ready.


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn be careful with that! I'm pretty content with a QP every few months.


----------



## MisterMicro (Feb 3, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thats awesome...I chopped the brainwreck, and the purple plant smells like black licorice..so im re-veggin and hopefully i can pull some clones to keep this baby going!!!


That shits solid bro Damn Repusent... Wait... Does it say 1000w on that ballast on the side there...Good way to say ya, 150w is serious shit though...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 4, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> That shits solid bro Damn Repusent... Wait... Does it say 1000w on that ballast on the side there...Good way to say ya, 150w is serious shit though...


1000W??? not yet

hopefully in a couple more days i will have a smoke report


----------



## evilbong419 (Feb 4, 2009)

day 30 of 12/12, these are my 6 hash plants let me no what you think.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lookin very hashiesc i like the tri's already starting to cover the leaves! good job!


----------



## bxke1414 (Feb 5, 2009)

Damn I take a break and econolight isn't selling anymore. Hmmmm, I wonder if they caught wind.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

bxke1414 said:


> Damn I take a break and econolight isn't selling anymore. Hmmmm, I wonder if they caught wind.


they said they stopped making the vapor tight hps. we just bought up their old stock..glad i bought two of those babies...

you can find great deals on craigslist..I got a 600W digi ballast for $140.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah econolights dead stock is now gone, but for anyone reading this that hasn't managed to get their hands on a 150 yet, theres still a whole bunch of manufacturers that still do 150w, but unfortunately they aren't 20 bucks..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 8, 2009)

Good to see you guys are still pushing the limits 
I got a couple of my indicas flowering in the cab at the moment, 1 is at the end of its first wk, the other is just startin to break out with the preflowers, ima try n keep them short as poss so i can squeeze in the ecsd x cheese i've been plning on seeding for a while...just that time has been short this past wk so i'm playin arond in there when i can.. 
The grapefruit is prety much coming to the end of cure, and the test nugs have been immense..

go steady y'all 

Frosty


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 8, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Good to see you guys are still pushing the limits
> I got a couple of my indicas flowering in the cab at the moment, 1 is at the end of its first wk, the other is just startin to break out with the preflowers, ima try n keep them short as poss so i can squeeze in the ecsd x cheese i've been plning on seeding for a while...just that time has been short this past wk so i'm playin arond in there when i can..
> The grapefruit is prety much coming to the end of cure, and the test nugs have been immense..
> 
> ...


right on man...its good to hear things are on the up.

keep us posted


----------



## chronicsmoker345 (Feb 8, 2009)

Shit! exhaust fan stopped workin overnight and temps were over 120 degrees (my thermometer stops at 120 and it was maxed out) for almost 3 hours. she didnt look too good



and shes just starting her 7th week of flowering


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 8, 2009)

sup boys ...not dead got 4 plants in veg ones a fem the others regular. 1 church 1 powerskunk and 2 of my seeds from the last grow. so stoked on the church its fuckin silly. gonna try get around 2 ounces with 2 150watt hps off the church this time. gnna have to veg for 6 weeks though lol 

good luck stay up


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 8, 2009)

heres my Grow Journal with 150w HPS and when get bigger I will add come CFL.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/159005-150w-hps-cfl-grow.html


----------



## bc.trip (Feb 8, 2009)

some hindu kush at 3 weeks flowering. nothing special yet...let me know what you guys think. i'm always paranoid that the plants aren't where they should be.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 9, 2009)

bc.trip said:


> some hindu kush at 3 weeks flowering. nothing special yet...let me know what you guys think. i'm always paranoid that the plants aren't where they should be.


they look right on schedule


----------



## kaze (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I have (2) plants in flower under a 150. This is my first grow so I'm still working out the bugs. I have several plants in the veg room as clones now that I have confirmed its a girl. The plants are (1) White Widow and (1) "bonus seed" from the seed bank. The Bonus seed is at 32 days flower and the WW is at 15 days of flower.

The "Bonus Seed" is much shorter and is not getting the light so I ma need to set-up another flower area for her. 

Well let me know what you think?

First grow so I'm happy at this point.


----------



## chronicsmoker345 (Feb 9, 2009)

kaze said:


> The "Bonus Seed" is much shorter and is not getting the light so I ma need to set-up another flower area for her.
> 
> Well let me know what you think?
> 
> First grow so I'm happy at this point.


have you tried just putting something under the smaller plant to elevate it? or is it too big of a difference in size?


----------



## squints68 (Feb 9, 2009)

150w fuckin rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 10, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a grow tent for my little 150w hps but is there a tent small enuff? I was looking at the dark tent 60. any suggestions help? I need small as stealth b/c this wouldnt be hard to cover up in a corner or fit in a closet.


----------



## kaze (Feb 10, 2009)

chronicsmoker345 said:


> have you tried just putting something under the smaller plant to elevate it? or is it too big of a difference in size?


 
The issue is that this is a DWC /drip system so it will be hard to raise the plant up higher. 

I'll put my thinking cap on smoke a fatty and try to find a solution.

Thanks


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Feb 10, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> I am thinking of buying a grow tent for my little 150w hps but is there a tent small enuff? I was looking at the dark tent 60. any suggestions help? I need small as stealth b/c this wouldnt be hard to cover up in a corner or fit in a closet.


heres what you need
http://www.sunshinehydro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=17458

http://www.sunshinehydro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_101&products_id=17486


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 10, 2009)

A litttle update peps... first is the aurora and swiss miss at 19day flowering..


----------



## MisterMicro (Feb 10, 2009)

Nifty set up, i like the comp fan wind shield idea. Hey holla if your is in the EAST bay area..


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks mister...If ever im on the east shore bay ill be sure brotha...peace!


----------



## bariobrothers (Feb 10, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Thanks mister...If ever im on the east shore bay ill be sure brotha...peace!


whats up guys..
150w hps econolight 
about 150 w worth of cfl

blackberry and two bagseed sativas

http://rolldc.com/hosted_pictures/plant1.jpg
http://rolldc.com/hosted_pictures/plant2.jpg
http://rolldc.com/hosted_pictures/plant22.jpg
http://rolldc.com/hosted_pictures/plant3.jpg


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 11, 2009)

that last ones got some crazy lookin cup leaves, but that center cola is lookin pretty dense...how long you been in the flower for?


----------



## chronicsmoker345 (Feb 11, 2009)

shit im really havin some bad luck here guys lol. everything was going good, then after the 6th week of flowering as i mentioned earlier i had an exhaust fan go on me overnight and suffered heat stress. now this morning i wake up to go see my plant like i do every morning, i get there and THE LIGHTS ARE OFF! bloody spin timer got messed up yet again! worst thing is i dont know how long the light has been off for and what to do now


----------



## bc.trip (Feb 11, 2009)

chronicsmoker345 said:


> shit im really havin some bad luck here guys lol. everything was going good, then after the 6th week of flowering as i mentioned earlier i had an exhaust fan go on me overnight and suffered heat stress. now this morning i wake up to go see my plant like i do every morning, i get there and THE LIGHTS ARE OFF! bloody spin timer got messed up yet again! worst thing is i dont know how long the light has been off for and what to do now


probably the best thing is to just replace the timer and continue on your regular 12/12 schedule. just have the lights back on when they're supposed to go back on.

just updated my journal, show me some love guys.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 11, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Nifty set up, i like the comp fan wind shield idea. Hey holla if your is in the EAST bay area..


 
Holla Holmes.. reppin alameda MM, but you knew that...


Well the indicas seem to be right at home since i rescued them from my buddy's deathly hands.. He seems to be lookin after the mother i gave him, BUT he has successfully annihilated over 60 of my clones.
Went to see his progress a coupla wks back, and noticed the pure indicas i gave him were suffering, so i grabbed those suckers, got them back home and corrected the PH n repotted etc blah blah...

All of the probs have cleared up now, i just have to go easy with some N on the one, as its real light green, i think i might just intorduce a lil grow utes to the flowering nute mix. to try and alleviate the prob, but hey its nothin too serious so ima see how it fairs on its own first..

The bigger of the 2 is comin on great, and is gonna start full flowering any day, and the other is a clone (same genetics as the mother i gave him) and whilst its a lil pale its now growing alot better..I had topped it when i gave it to him, and i'm using a lil LST to spread the buds so they'll get an even amount of light and it should yield a lil better.
Its hown preflowers for a wk, and is now startin to look like its gettin ready for blooming..
If i can get in there later i will take some pics...

ALSO,in the cab are 6 the AUTO ECSD x UK CHEESE seedlings, So hopefully in around 9-10wks i should have a whole bunch of auto chiesel seeds for the next comp i mentioned a while back..
and you guys wont be disappointed. 
if i can find the time, i will make them fem, but its all about time and my lack of it at the moment.
My plan, as usual is to keep only the best 2 of the ecsd x cheese, 1 for beans 1 for bud


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 11, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Thanks mister...If ever im on the east shore bay ill be sure brotha...peace!


Yeah thats a cool setup Mile.. looks like you got your hands full for a lil while


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 11, 2009)

chronicsmoker345 said:


> shit im really havin some bad luck here guys lol. everything was going good, then after the 6th week of flowering as i mentioned earlier i had an exhaust fan go on me overnight and suffered heat stress. now this morning i wake up to go see my plant like i do every morning, i get there and THE LIGHTS ARE OFF! bloody spin timer got messed up yet again! worst thing is i dont know how long the light has been off for and what to do now


they should be ok chronic, they can handle a lil heat stress every now n then, its when its a continual problem that it will fuck it up.
you're pretty late in flowering so i think the worst that will happen is you might get a few male flowers, which wont really screw up anything unless you have other plants that are earler in flowering..you'll be chopping before any seeds are full formed.
just re-schedule the lights as they were, and keep your eyes peeled for a few pollen sacks here n there... harvest the pollen if you wanna make some feminized seeds on another plant or two.
if you have rhizo or super thrive (or similar), that'll help reduce the stress..

jus my .2 

go steady gang 
frosty


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 11, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Yeah thats a cool setup Mile.. looks like you got your hands full for a lil while


Hey thanks Frosty... No kidding man i built another box and have two super skunks two lemon skunks...and last but not least 2 super lemon haze...i was hoping to get the skunks into the flower box by the end of the week... that way ill be leaving a few days for curing for 420 harvest...its gonna be a good one...how was that huge cola you harvested... I know i wanted to put ranch all over it and just eat it!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 11, 2009)

nice work Mile...

the grapefruit? its still curing, altho i did take a few nugs for the wait..
and its awesome stuff, i always bitch n moan cuz it takes sooooo damned long to flower how i like it..but it always delivers primo


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 11, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> nice work Mile...
> 
> the grapefruit? its still curing, altho i did take a few nugs for the wait..
> and its awesome stuff, i always bitch n moan cuz it takes sooooo damned long to flower how i like it..but it always delivers primo


Shit yeah the grapefruit...How long does that take? i know it took you a while and hasn't it been curing a while as well? It would be assumed that patients would produce a better tasting more potent product for your long wait...I just hope some day i will be able to grow with that mentality and understanding...damn ADD


----------



## MisterMicro (Feb 11, 2009)

I did...??? Hmm... You never mentioned it, i would have known, inless you secretly know me...

Well why havnt you invited me for a match or something? You sick fuck... i love ya but fuck man... holla! Hey i could really use a temporary location for the operation. An oasis to house the housable. You should shoot a PM with details... 

Thats a sad story, 60, i would have shat. Im reall interested in how these ECSD are going to turn out, there about 2 weeks in flowering now under the 1000w, and i think one of them is the BBG if im not mistaking. I have 3 other femals, due to survival of the fittest through some rough conditions, and 3 males. There really looking good though, wish i could share a pic but i simply dont have access to one. 

Anyways give me some details, maby we could meet at pacifica lindamar and check out the surf. Its supposed to be 10-15 feet Thursday. Sounds sick eh bra? Haha its theraputic if youve ever surfed, which you have.



frostythesnowthug said:


> Holla Holmes.. reppin alameda MM, but you knew that...
> 
> 
> Well the indicas seem to be right at home since i rescued them from my buddy's deathly hands.. He seems to be lookin after the mother i gave him, BUT he has successfully annihilated over 60 of my clones.
> ...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 11, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Shit yeah the grapefruit...How long does that take? i know it took you a while and hasn't it been curing a while as well? It would be assumed that patients would produce a better tasting more potent product for your long wait...I just hope some day i will be able to grow with that mentality and understanding...damn ADD


Ha Ha yeah bro, yo gotta be patient  having a a few masons full of bud from previous grow helps the wait..
It took around 17wks to get how i like it..
Its curing nicely, and has a great gfruit aroma, and leaves a slightly bitter gfruit taste..Its 4wks since drying and i figure on another 2 or so, then seal for later use.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 11, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> I did...??? Hmm... You never mentioned it, i would have known, inless you secretly know me...
> 
> Well why havnt you invited me for a match or something? You sick fuck... i love ya but fuck man... holla! Hey i could really use a temporary location for the operation. An oasis to house the housable. You should shoot a PM with details...
> 
> ...


Good to see ya bro 
Lol... fuckin stoner! ha ha i told you hella time back, that i use live in hayward, then daly, a lil while in mission n now we bought a house in the boonies.. lol if you ever around Embar or daly.. 6'8" head to toe tattoos, buddha and severed geishas head on my hands, grafitti across my throat. psychobilly pompador 

I'd invite you in a flash bro, but my wife would flip...But theres a whole bunch of reasons for that.
Besides, i like bein mr mysterious ... damn i should change my name to that.. 
and you'll still keep gettin test beans when i finish em 

Hows youre ecsd looking???? they big under the 1k?

I hear the surf out there is killer most of the time, regular sets with some good size..
I'd love to surf now, but i swear my body will fall apart if i tried now, i'm pretty fucked up from my sk8ing days, used to spend all my time in carlsbad and OC skatinf for S.C speed wheels


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok heres the rescue pix...
The topped indica clone is the one thats takin its sweet time regaining its health, its perked up alot in the last wk, but its still a lil pale.
The other unmolested indica, was originally intended as a mother for my buddy, but he was all pissed that a big bunch of stuff had died, so i took her home too and i'm gettin her healthy again.
The soda bottles are 6 auto ecsd x uk cheese seedlings, they are 2 days since germ,this seed run should hopefully stabilse them 100% auto.
I will keep the best 3 of the fems, the most vigorous whilst still retaining a short height, 2 for seed and one for some smokes.

I am titling this grow "the Victim" ,as these ladies have really been beaten to shit by my friend..excessive Heat stress, misting during lights on,under watering, no nutes and a shitty ph...I was real pissed at him for a while, but i've sat back and realised its simply ignorance cuz he's a newb, but unfortunately one that doesnt listen to anything.
I hope i can rescue them enough to get them through flowering, and give them a chance to show their potential


----------



## chronicsmoker345 (Feb 11, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> sup boys ...not dead got 4 plants in veg ones a fem the others regular. 1 church 1 powerskunk and 2 of my seeds from the last grow. so stoked on the church its fuckin silly. gonna try get around 2 ounces with 2 150watt hps off the church this time. gnna have to veg for 6 weeks though lol
> 
> good luck stay up



im just halfway thru week 7 of my church plant, its almost done. the plant is very tolerant of fertilizers. i overfertilized a few of my others but the church kept taking more and more. any Q's lemme know


----------



## Crack (Feb 11, 2009)

What's up Guys... I now I haven't posted much in here but i have a 150watt lamp and I'm currently growing three plants under it. One Auto-flowering AK47, and two Strawberry blue. I have pics of the biggest one which is one of the Strawberry Blues... She's on week 6 or so. 

I posted pics a few pages back I'll give yall a quick update.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 12, 2009)

Crack said:


> What's up Guys... I now I haven't posted much in here but i have a 150watt lamp and I'm currently growing three plants under it. One Auto-flowering AK47, and two Strawberry blue. I have pics of the biggest one which is one of the Strawberry Blues... She's on week 6 or so.
> 
> I posted pics a few pages back I'll give yall a quick update.


good lookin buds, I especially like the hightimes hangin out in the back, as if the be teaching the plant you wanna look like this, LOOK LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## litljohn (Feb 12, 2009)

i just ordered some church fems seeds.do you have any pics of them.im curious as to what im gonna get.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 12, 2009)

litljohn said:


> i just ordered some church fems seeds.do you have any pics of them.im curious as to what im gonna get.


If you go to the greenhouse web site they have grow pics and videos of the church grow.


----------



## Crack (Feb 12, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> good lookin buds, I especially like the hightimes hangin out in the back, as if the be teaching the plant you wanna look like this, LOOK LIKE THIS!!!


LOL... Yeah plus when i was just taking pics of the plant it self it look kinda boring with nothing around the pot.. I dunno maybe this is High talk LOL


----------



## sgr42o (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks like I'll be joining the 150w HPS club soon. I just got the HTG 150w HPS and it should be here by Wednesday! I can't wait. I've got 500w of CFL's on two flowering White Widows and plan on adding the 150w into the mix and keeping however many CFL's I can without heat becoming an issue. I've read a TON of pages in this thread and needless to say; I'm inspired.


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 13, 2009)

sgr42o said:


> Looks like I'll be joining the 150w HPS club soon. I just got the HTG 150w HPS and it should be here by Wednesday! I can't wait. I've got 500w of CFL's on two flowering White Widows and plan on adding the 150w into the mix and keeping however many CFL's I can without heat becoming an issue. I've read a TON of pages in this thread and needless to say; I'm inspired.


 I got the 150w HPS from HTG gotta say. the girls and I love it!!! with a added few CFLS. how close can you get it to your plants?


----------



## cannabiscult (Feb 13, 2009)

the church is fucking taking nutes out the ass like a champ lol. cant seem to overfeed it. lol she grows like an inch a day seriously its nuts, i came back like a day ago and she had 2 new nodes with leaves!! she loves the 150 about 8 inches from her right now


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 13, 2009)

cult, be aware that nute burn can take 2wks to display..
dont want y'all frying those babies



frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 13, 2009)

sgr42o said:


> Looks like I'll be joining the 150w HPS club soon. I just got the HTG 150w HPS and it should be here by Wednesday! I can't wait. I've got 500w of CFL's on two flowering White Widows and plan on adding the 150w into the mix and keeping however many CFL's I can without heat becoming an issue. I've read a TON of pages in this thread and needless to say; I'm inspired.


Glad we've given you some inspiration SGR.. 
and welcome to the thread 

frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 13, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> I got the 150w HPS from HTG gotta say. the girls and I love it!!! with a added few CFLS. how close can you get it to your plants?


That depends on your setup Shef, If you have sufficient exhausting, and/or fans pulling the heated air from around the bulb you can prolly get around 5" to make the most of the 150w.
If you dont have good venting and/or fans pulling the excess heat from the bulb, you should aim for around 8-10", which will reduce the risk of heat stress/burn, and will still give gret Lumen/watt ratio..
See how they like that distance for a day or so, and maybe move it up an inch at a time every day or so to see where their limit is.

hope thats a help

Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, i just checked in on 'the victims' and theyre perking up alot, and are now starting to flower properly.
Theres still an issue or two that i need to solve, but i'm gonna see how they fair for the next wk or so first.
The Clone has darkened a lil, and looks alot happier than when i rescued it..Its starting to throw out 'real' leaves instead of the horribly warped things it was growing before, and has started the first real phase of flowering.

The Indica is certainly better too,its growing quite vigorously although its still got a few hooked leaves,but i think that will rectify itself now its in fresh compost, and i've got to try n get a fix on a better watering regime for it.
Altho i think it may have had a slight calcium def, but i'll get around to fixing that once the watering etc is all under control.


Of the 6 Auto ECSD x UK cheese, 3 are now showing their cotyledons and first leaflets, and seem pretty happy so far.
The other 3 are trying to free themselves of their seed shells, hopefully will be at the same stage as the other 3 in a day or so.

Will post some more pix tomorro, i got a busy schedule today


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok heres the pix..Lookin alot better in comparison to the pix i posted a couple of pages back huh.
the clone is still having a few leaf issues but its not as mangled as it was.

pic 1 - indica
pic 2 - indica buds forming
pic 3 - Indica clone 
pic 4 - indica clone
pic 5 - Auto Ecsd x UK Cheese seedlings


----------



## LOLsauce (Feb 15, 2009)

wow 150 watts grow some bangin plants but how much heat do they produce? when in a cooltube can you nestle the plants right up next to it?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Feb 15, 2009)

Not much heat at all...but it depends on the dimensions of your grow space and the efficiency of your intake/exhaust,and also whether the ballast has been remoted....
These will all affect the temps of the cab.

In 150w grows utilising a cooltube, you can generally get the plants around an inch or two without fear of burning,they could prolly touch the tube for a short while without any adverse effects but its not advisable, Also note, higher wattage bulbs will make the glass hotter, therefore more risk of fire/leaf burn if plants touch the tube.


----------



## sgr42o (Feb 17, 2009)

I just got my HTGSupply 150w HPS and I must say, I'm impressed by how little heat these lights produce. First I used just the HPS and my temps were 69.1F even with the HPS 7 inches from the canopy. I decided to add in four 42w CFL's; two on each plant placed around the sides. This knocked my temps to 75-77F depending how long I keep the closet shut. I don't have any intake/outtake fans. I basically just leave the closet door open most of the time while the lights are on and then shut it during the dark period. (I realize this isn't ideal but I'm not able to cut holes into the wall.) I was under the impression HPS lights were much hotter than CFL's but I'm already regretting not having this HPS sooner. My two WW's are already 3+ weeks into flower but on my next grow I'm going to purchase one of those $42 econolight 150w HPS's for side lighting and get rid of the CFL's altogether since heat doesn't seem like much of a problem.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 18, 2009)

aww shit guys...so i found a 400 setup for 70 bucks on the list so i had to go check it out(the ballast alone is worth the look) and needless to say it was a good setup with horilux bulb and all...I couldnt pass it up...problem now i have to figure out a whole new cooling and exhaust that old chestnut. Not to mention it fucking lights up the whole closet since i cant keep it in my little containment area. Oh well back to square one i guess(How many times have i redone this, I dunno like a million)


----------



## B.C Chef (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I just finished my 150w HPS sunsytem setup and wanted to show some pics for review by people far wiser then me.

They have been started under 42w cfls (x and now have just three but I have turned on my HPS. The light is high for the pictures....and so was I. 

Oh ya my blue cheese fem is growing eb and flow hydro I keep ph at 5-6 and my PPM is 500PPM. I use Nova Grow with spring water.

My church fem is in Lime, perlite, worm castings. Both are two weeks 14 days old and seem to be doing well. The church was transplanetd today. Box was just expanded so polly will go up this weekend. Planing on using 30-10-10 on her this weekend. (at half strength)

50cfm bathroom fan seems to work well with a 9" clip on fan and holes in the bottom for intake. 

Light cycle is 20 on 4 off.

My thoughts were whether hydro is really worth it over just potting them.

Chef


----------



## B.C Chef (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I'm think I got lucky...the temp seems to stick around 34C with the fan setup I have. But the addition of the 150w hps has made a big difference to my plants. Even my pepper plant is spitting out tons of peppers since I have turned it on. Still these plant are going to be four weeks old tomorrow, thats from the day I planted the seeds, and I thought they would be bigger at this point. Both plants have very thick stocks and lots of growth but they are just not that high.

Here are some more pics. Blue Cheese is in rockwool doing the hydro thing and Church is in "soil". 

Oh ya one more thing...can I use a 15amp timer with my HPS system? I am hearing conflicting reports. Can I even use a timer on my little hps or is that bad?

Is there a conversion lamp available for my system?

Chef


----------



## kaze (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok I am almost done with one plant and another is about 50% of the way home....

So far the 150 has done great. I don't have any experience so I have not reference to judge by.

I have attached a few of my White Widow plant at day 31 of flowering. Can't wait to roll some of these buds..

So far not bad for my first time. I also have some clones ready to go in as soon as these are complete.

trying to upload pics but the site is not allowing me...


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Frosty brotha just got some grapefruit and eeewwweeeee this shit makes your face pucker...prolly not up to the caliber you're puttin out but overall i like the effect,but honestly i'm a taste man all the way and this shit is going on my list!!!!!! man im high not at all stoned and just waitin for the sun to come up...damn it feels good to be a gangster


----------



## SC3Stoner (Feb 24, 2009)

some new pics of the circular lst. 

main stem: 16"
tallest shoot from dirt: 9"


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dude you have to be putting Nitrogen in that baby fast man!!!!


----------



## SC3Stoner (Feb 24, 2009)

I know, Ive been adding full doses of FF Big Grow once a week but its just wants more!!!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 24, 2009)

whats the PH at. It takes a min of 3 days but 7 to see real results in what you are adding. When was the last time if ever have you flushed?


----------



## SC3Stoner (Feb 24, 2009)

I havent checked ph in a few weeks since my meter broke but I use only store-bought distilled water. Havent flushed yet...


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 24, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> I havent checked ph in a few weeks since my meter broke but I use only store-bought distilled water. Havent flushed yet...


What i would do since it looks like your plant is on a month if not a little more... flush the soil with three times as much water as it holds soil...doing this you might want to check where the ph is at you never can be sure unless you actually check...if it were me id flush with like a half tsp per gallon of grow big and just flush with that to ensure the salt build up is off the roots and to ensure you get some nitrogen in with the soil while getting all the other not wanted stuff out...make sure your PH is not lower really than 5.5 Nitrogen at that point is locked out of the uptake and no matter how much you add it wont do a thing


----------



## SC3Stoner (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the Help Milehigh! Ill pick up some water this afternoon and give it a good flush.


----------



## kaze (Feb 25, 2009)

kaze said:


> Ok I am almost done with one plant and another is about 50% of the way home....
> 
> So far the 150 has done great. I don't have any experience so I have not reference to judge by.
> 
> ...


 
Here are the pics First three are the White Widow at 31 days flower The last is the lone "bonus Seed" plant moving to all H20 today harvest next week.


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (Feb 25, 2009)

I got a ?? I've been going through the threads about the 150 watter and its a great idea, I was in lowes and came across a 100 watt hps for cheap and decided to get it. It's an brand called "Utilitech." Well, it's a vapor tight light like the econolights but the base of it is a lil different. I have the black/white and a yellow wire/ green specs coming out the bottom. Okay...i've been trying to figure out how to wired this thing. I just wanted to leave the base in tact so I could mount it. So what im asking is, if I find a drop cord and splice the two wires w/ the black and white coming from the vapor light then shouldnt the darn thing work?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbuh Kush said:


> I got a ?? I've been going through the threads about the 150 watter and its a great idea, I was in lowes and came across a 100 watt hps for cheap and decided to get it. It's an brand called "Utilitech." Well, it's a vapor tight light like the econolights but the base of it is a lil different. I have the black/white and a yellow wire/ green specs coming out the bottom. Okay...i've been trying to figure out how to wired this thing. I just wanted to leave the base in tact so I could mount it. So what im asking is, if I find a drop cord and splice the two wires w/ the black and white coming from the vapor light then shouldnt the darn thing work?


Yes it should. Use a nice 3-pronged cable. White is neutral, black is hot, green is ground. It will work without the ground connected but why not be a little safer? Do you have a link to the light?


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (Feb 25, 2009)

Ight cool preciate that response, cause I found a power cord you know the ones that used to work for a ps2 and similar and cut the one end so all that was left was the plug in side. I tried to splice the wires and wire the black and white up but it didnt work once I plugged it in. I only tried that cause the cord was free and sitting around the house. Today I think ima just go out and get a bigger gauge drop cord, one I know that has a green wire also and try. I tried to find a link on the Lowes website but they didnt have one to my light, I just know that the brand is "Utilitech" When I get back home I'll have to snap a pic of the box and light, but it looks very much the same to the econolight just the base is made a lil different. This should def help with my 5 bagseeds I have going right now.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 26, 2009)

here are some bubba kush nugs i just harvested...I smoked some right now, and it is super stoney!! has that wonderful earthy kush smell too...kush is my favorite!


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 26, 2009)

kaze said:


> Here are the pics First three are the White Widow at 31 days flower The last is the lone "bonus Seed" plant moving to all H20 today harvest next week.


What are you harvesting? I just see some healthy plants that have 4-5 weeks to go. good luck


----------



## bc.trip (Feb 26, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> here are some bubba kush nugs i just harvested...I smoked some right now, and it is super stoney!! has that wonderful earthy kush smell too...kush is my favorite!


hey smokey, i don't think you got any pics in that post.


----------



## kaze (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be taking down my one "bonus seed" plant she is at 8 weeks and the Trichs are cloudy. She is getting a 7 day water only then down she comes. The white widow has another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## UniX (Feb 26, 2009)

Could I grow some crop in a 50cm x 50cm x 80cm area with a 150w hps? I'm kinda concerned about heat issues, as I would only use pc fans...


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 26, 2009)

depends if the ballast is attached or remote but i had mine attached and used two-three computer fans and I could keep it at 78...just depends on how you have the light setup and from there we can position them accordingly


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 26, 2009)

UniX said:


> Could I grow some crop in a 50cm x 50cm x 80cm area with a 150w hps? I'm kinda concerned about heat issues, as I would only use pc fans...



umm not sure about CM 

i use a 150 hps econo light in a 2ftx3ftx3ft tall stealth cab. its actually cooler than the 6-23w cfls i was using and WAY BRIGHTER. im at 80-85 degrees no fan, 75-79 fan on. my tops are like 3 inches away, and all around the light...lol


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 26, 2009)

bc.trip said:


> hey smokey, i don't think you got any pics in that post.


yes i did forget the pics....


----------



## UniX (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll have a remote ballast, I'll the light from this site, it's expencive, but where I live there's not many choices


----------



## dontpanic (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

Trying to order a 150w hps for 20$ like every one is telling me..but that said there not selling them any more or somthing?! help plz..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 26, 2009)

dontpanic said:


> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G
> 
> Trying to order a 150w hps for 20$ like every one is telling me..but that said there not selling them any more or somthing?! help plz..


unfortunatley they have discontinued the $20 econlight super-savings stoner deal


----------



## dontpanic (Feb 26, 2009)

wow...so frustrated.. any other good ideas for light for a low price?


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah go to HTGsupply they have some cheap stuff and some even cheaper stuff if you go to the auctions on ebay they hold


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 26, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Have you guys seen the shit going down on icmag.com for 150w hps set ups, I think its called, 150w club and resource guide, well godamnet, who am i kidding, i obviously ripped that shit off! hahaha. But for a great, great cause.
> 
> *This is the place to show your 150w hps setups*, and give detailed pictures and descriptions as far as what it takes to function, (Intake and Exaust cfm, temps, strains trying, method of growing, yeilds taken in, dimenssions, Ect ect..) I want to make this as magical as the site over on icmag.
> 
> ...


 
yo, 150w HPS/aerogarden deluxe/lowryder 2 ak47 x BB/LR2 Mazar/ LR2 skunk.
dual 10 gallon airpumps with airstone.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Feb 26, 2009)

UniX said:


> I'll have a remote ballast, I'll the light from this site, it's expencive, but where I live there's not many choices


Alright brotha whats the setup your doing this inside a box right? If so there should be a rather large exhaust vent and should be towards the top of your box...If this is all true (which is should be if you want to do this right) hang your fans on two light hangers you have on your light (you can use wire but don't use anything that can set on fire since it might be resting on your reflector all day) point the fans so they push air ACROSS THE LIGHT AND TOWARDS YOUE EXHAUST that way whatever is venting your hot air out is now pull the pushed hot air out of your cab...now I seem to remember yours beeing quite small so this may require some powerful fans or really well placed intake holes and maybe good air circulation. Another thing what kind of a room would this be stored in? this would determine how much cool air you have before you've filled up the room( if it is enclosed) with your hot vented air.


----------



## UniX (Feb 27, 2009)

MileHIGHclub101 said:


> Alright brotha whats the setup your doing this inside a box right? If so there should be a rather large exhaust vent and should be towards the top of your box...If this is all true (which is should be if you want to do this right) hang your fans on two light hangers you have on your light (you can use wire but don't use anything that can set on fire since it might be resting on your reflector all day) point the fans so they push air ACROSS THE LIGHT AND TOWARDS YOUE EXHAUST that way whatever is venting your hot air out is now pull the pushed hot air out of your cab...now I seem to remember yours beeing quite small so this may require some powerful fans or really well placed intake holes and maybe good air circulation. Another thing what kind of a room would this be stored in? this would determine how much cool air you have before you've filled up the room( if it is enclosed) with your hot vented air.


It'll be an enclosed cabinet, how much heat does the bulb itself generate?


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (Feb 28, 2009)

So here's the light I picked up at Lowes that I cant seem to get going it's a vapor tight like mentioned before and I have a small HPS bulb I'd like to run. 

Here are the pics as follows....

Lemme know what you guys think, I have a grounded power cord w/ Blk/White/Green wires just cant figure out why this thing wont light up.


----------



## stoner51a (Feb 28, 2009)

I had ceiling light fixture w/ those lousy plastic bases. It shorted out...scorched the ceiling before I got the power turned off. good thing I was in the next room. Would never own one of those things again.


----------



## kaze (Mar 1, 2009)

Bubbuh Kush said:


> So here's the light I picked up at Lowes that I cant seem to get going it's a vapor tight like mentioned before and I have a small HPS bulb I'd like to run.
> 
> Here are the pics as follows....
> 
> Lemme know what you guys think, I have a grounded power cord w/ Blk/White/Green wires just cant figure out why this thing wont light up.


 
I hate to tell you this but that light has no ballast so it will never work with the HPS bulb. If you have a remote ballast you can hook-up to this then you will be fine.

Sorry man


----------



## Bubbuh Kush (Mar 2, 2009)

Darn, so what would would any of you suggest then? Should I just take it back or try to figure out some way to use it?


----------



## aHIGHrussian (Mar 9, 2009)

return it bro...then go to htgsupply.com yeah... check it out hope it helps


----------



## Elove11 (Mar 10, 2009)

love the 150water


----------



## aHIGHrussian (Mar 10, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> love the 150water


 
yess yess yess!!!  ESt arrival datee 3/11/09...cant wait to get ita dn just give it a big wett


----------



## tooler (Mar 11, 2009)

first time grower using mg soil, 150 hps, no nutes, currently in the 5th week of flowering, bagseed that i was told was a breeders creation "skunk diesel" all i know is the smoke was heaven sent. here is some pics, what do you think?


----------



## tooler (Mar 11, 2009)

tooler said:


> first time grower using mg soil, 150 hps, no nutes, currently in the 5th week of flowering, bagseed that i was told was a breeders creation "skunk diesel" all i know is the smoke was heaven sent. here is some pics, what do you think?


 more pics notice how one grew short and bushy and the other tall and lanky, both beans came from the same bud, both were germed the same time and conditions, shorty sprouted two days ahead of tall girl


----------



## tooler (Mar 11, 2009)

tooler said:


> more pics notice how one grew short and bushy and the other tall and lanky, both beans came from the same bud, both were germed the same time and conditions, shorty sprouted two days ahead of tall girl


 couple more pics, for some reason i can only load 4 pics at a time?


----------



## aHIGHrussian (Mar 11, 2009)

nice set up man.....are you only using a 150? or some cfls with it?


----------



## tooler (Mar 12, 2009)

aHIGHrussian said:


> nice set up man.....are you only using a 150? or some cfls with it?


 thanks man. yeah only the 150, next grow i think i will ad a few cfls for side lighting, and maybe try topping or fimming or lsting, or whatever it is you do to get more colas.


----------



## mrduke (Mar 12, 2009)

how high do you guys hang yours above the plants? I'm settingupa mother room with 2 clonesright now i need toknow how high the 150w hps should be, Its the sun systems self ballasted w/ hood type. thanks


----------



## tooler (Mar 12, 2009)

mrduke said:


> how high do you guys hang yours above the plants? I'm settingupa mother room with 2 clonesright now i need toknow how high the 150w hps should be, Its the sun systems self ballasted w/ hood type. thanks


i got the same light system, and i keep mine around 8 inches above except when they were little sprouts i had it maybe 16 inches above them. also ive always kept a fan blowing up through the plants and into the light to keep temps down


----------



## mrduke (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks tooler i set it up today and in an hour it was 80*, with a little 5" desk fan blowing across the light


----------



## tooler (Mar 12, 2009)

mrduke said:


> thanks tooler i set it up today and in an hour it was 80*, with a little 5" desk fan blowing across the light


 mine have gotten up to 90* but stay at an average of 78* dark temps have dipped to 60*


----------



## kaze (Mar 12, 2009)

tooler said:


> mine have gotten up to 90* but stay at an average of 78* dark temps have dipped to 60*


 
I have a plant in its last 10 days now on water only. It out grew my space and my temps got into the 90's... Ouch I like mine temps in the low to mid 80's.

I am making a bigger flower room now but Im adding another 150.. Going to use 2 of them to see what I can do. 

Making a DIY cool tube and adding a fan to the lights. If all else fails I can take one back off line.


Peace


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 13, 2009)

looking good. Hey could anyone use one of these fans?: https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/117371d1210827575-smallest-400w-cab-contest-prize-p5140021_01.jpg

Im willing to cut you a pretty deal


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 14, 2009)

Here it is along with specs

http://www.alliedelec.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?SKU=5990320&MPN=028245%2FMR2B3&R=5990320&SEARCH=5990320&DESC=028245%2FMR2B3which


----------



## hazetastic808 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm sure its been discussed in this thread before but its like 100pgs long, but where can I get a pretty cheap 150w HPS light? I tried the local hardware store and all I could find were Halogen security lamps and such no MH or HPS fixtures, but they did have a 150w HPS bulb so I asked one of the ladies working there "do you sell any fixtures for this bulb" and she seemed kinda confused (come to think of it its kind of an odd question I guess haha) So could I just use one of the Halogen fixtures with the 150w HPS bulb or if not where can you get a good priced one?


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 14, 2009)

I have one for $50


----------



## aHIGHrussian (Mar 15, 2009)

the easiest thing to do is to just go to HTG supply.com its preassembled 150 is 70$ + tax. the staff is very professional and ships really fast. the only bad thing is that you cannot disconnect the ballast from the reflector from the actual plug which makes it tricky to figure out how to run the wires....othedr then that it is greatt for the priiice...got one last weeek. Hope it helps bro.


----------



## tooler (Mar 16, 2009)

aHIGHrussian said:


> the easiest thing to do is to just go to HTG supply.com its preassembled 150 is 70$ + tax. the staff is very professional and ships really fast. the only bad thing is that you cannot disconnect the ballast from the reflector from the actual plug which makes it tricky to figure out how to run the wires....othedr then that it is greatt for the priiice...got one last weeek. Hope it helps bro.


i think they are gettin close? this is my first grow, and im gettin mighty excited. i hope they start swelling up a little more though!


----------



## Elove11 (Mar 17, 2009)

tooler said:


> i think they are gettin close? this is my first grow, and im gettin mighty excited. i hope they start swelling up a little more though!


hell yeah thats gunna be some crip smoke..

is that just off 1 150 hps...

i baught the 150w mini floralux from htg

3 weeks flowering


----------



## tooler (Mar 17, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> hell yeah thats gunna be some crip smoke..
> 
> is that just off 1 150 hps...
> 
> ...


 yeah all i have is the 150 elove. yours are lookin pretty sexy too. how long did you veg yours for? i did mine for two weeks>


----------



## bc.trip (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been renovating my grow cab, so i figured i'd post some pics.
here's how it was: 






air went through the carbon filter-light-fan and then directly out of the cab. all the electrical stuff was in the same spot, under the flower chamber.

and now:





















i redid how the chamber was sealed off, it's now sealed with reflective insulation and velcro. all the flowering electrical is above the chamber, with the fan and filter for my 150. and i hung a desk fan, as well. it's not quite done; i have some mylar emergency blankets on the way to line the cab. it's much more quiet, has more free space, requires less power for ventilation, and is much more light proof now.


----------



## tooler (Mar 18, 2009)

that looks like a sweet setup bc, how many plants can you do at a time?


----------



## bc.trip (Mar 18, 2009)

tooler said:


> that looks like a sweet setup bc, how many plants can you do at a time?


i could've easily fit 4 plants the size of the ones in my last post if i'd had the right sized pots. i'm going to try a 16 plant scrog next. it's about 2'x1.5'x2.5' in the flower chamber, so it's pretty small space.


----------



## Ichi (Mar 18, 2009)

Yo dudes and dudesses, I am building a 150w HPS cab and I wanted to bounce a question off of the experienced. What is a safe distance off of the light with no glass? What would it be if I built a "cool-tube"? I need to figure actual grow space. Thanks.


----------



## Elove11 (Mar 19, 2009)

i vegged for 3-4 weeks....lol long time they are going into 4 weeks flowering soon...


----------



## Elove11 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Yo dudes and dudesses, I am building a 150w HPS cab and I wanted to bounce a question off of the experienced. What is a safe distance off of the light with no glass? What would it be if I built a "cool-tube"? I need to figure actual grow space. Thanks.


what up man i dont think ur gunna neeed a cool tube for a 150w...

i keep mine at about 6 inches...with a fan blowing the tops


----------



## tooler (Mar 19, 2009)

her are a few more pics


----------



## Kingb420 (Mar 19, 2009)

im at 3 inches away with fan with my $20 150w hps


----------



## TonyK22 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is a great forum I'm gunna read through more after smokie time.


----------



## kaze (Mar 25, 2009)

Just harvested a White Widow grown under a 150 HPS.


150 HPS rocks


----------



## tooler (Mar 26, 2009)

kaze said:


> Just harvested a White Widow grown under a 150 HPS.
> 
> 
> 150 HPS rocks


 nice harvest kaze, is that just one plant?


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Mar 26, 2009)

Heres my dual 150w hps set up. I've made remote ballasts out of them. I live in an apartment so, its got to be somewhat stealthy (when visitors come). Veg chamber is in another room.


----------



## B.C Chef (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey bro,

What was your yield like? I am doing my first ever grow and I am using a 150w HPS. I have one "Blue Cheese" in hydro and one "The Church" in a pot (non soil) but I am thinking a lot of the white widow and so was wondering what sort of yield you were able to get. Here are some pics (16 days flowering now). 

Thanks.


----------



## kaze (Mar 26, 2009)

tooler said:


> nice harvest kaze, is that just one plant?


 
Yes this is from one plant I held it in Veg for a while under CFL before moving it into Flower on the HPS... It turned out very nice. 

I'm in the process of constructing a new grow area for the next round with a dual light system....




Peace


----------



## kaze (Mar 26, 2009)

B.C Chef said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> What was your yield like? I am doing my first ever grow and I am using a 150w HPS. I have one "Blue Cheese" in hydro and one "The Church" in a pot (non soil) but I am thinking a lot of the white widow and so was wondering what sort of yield you were able to get. Here are some pics (16 days flowering now).
> 
> Thanks.


 
I did not weigh the nugs before starting the curing process. When I transfer them into jars I will weigh it then. This is my first grow so I am no good at estimating. 

Have a look at th pics and take a guess. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 29, 2009)

Holler! Finally back in SF after a mammoth trip away with work..

You guys n gals been keepin y'selves entertained!?!? 

ok heres the latest pics of the "rescue" grow (see page 122 for previous pix)

They got a whole lot healthier *eventually*, although i had to keep a constant eye on everything in the cab to keep them happy.
We all knew they were never gonna yield massive amounts, but they have certainly grown some nice tennis ball sized nugs on the clone, and the other indica has a dense as hell coke can sized main cola,and a bunch of smaller sized nugs below.
As i said earlier in the thread, i never intended to grow these 2, but after i saw the shitty condition my buddy had gotten them into, and decided if nothing else, i'd get some good indi smoke, and maybe show a few ppl that even the sickest and most abused plants can put out a decent amount of good bud..

The indica clone (left) and the the other indica mother






The indica clone






indica mother main cola






indica clone nugs






the Auto ECSD x UK Cheese seedlings, first preflowers showed after 15days, more ecsdxchees in peat pots..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 29, 2009)

here's a coupla more up to date pix..

the indica clone - bout 2 wks to go before harvest







One of the Auto ECSD x UK cheese seedlings at end of 1st wk of flowering, there are another 6 of these,5 fems and 1 male.






stil havent decided if i wanna go for fem or reg seed...gotta make my mind up in the next day or so..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 29, 2009)

MMicro, how did the Autos go under the 1kW?


----------



## kaze (Mar 30, 2009)

Not looking to bad there Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm still suprised they even flowered after the ill treatment they'd had at my buddys.


----------



## bobharvey (Mar 30, 2009)

hey frosty how long did you veg those?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 30, 2009)

K heres the most recent pix of my Auto ECSDxCHEESE
As you can see they are pretty consistent in their height, since i've been breeding my own auto strains these in particular never exceed 2.5ft in full bloom.
Now ending their first wk of real flowering, should pack on a shitload of weight again over the next few wks..

I also noticed a coupla others(1fem,1male) in my main Grow space that showed sex after 9days from seed, i hope to cross these...
I figure if they show sex 2wks earlier than the rest of my autos, their genes *may* poss reduce the overall growth period of my autos to around 6-7wks seed to harvest. now that would be one hella fast strain.


These are 11 days old






At end of 1st wk of flower -Starting to get a lil more bushy, 






Typical examples of how they start out....approx 18" from canopy to pots






As with most Autos strains they are highly sensitive to high nute levels, the next trick is finding out thelimits of these without frying the shit outta them.
I'll stick with my usual schedule, and tweak it as necessary..

k i'm out...
go steady gang 

Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob, i dont veg my stuff in the 150 cab, i run it 12/12 from seed.
I've found that the ideal way to grow in the dimensions of my cab, refer to page 2 for full details..
Most strains do real nice in there but Pure sativas can be a handful still, especially my grapefruit, which always needs hella LST,as it always ends up around 4.5 ft in height, and it flowers for like 16wks..last grapefruit i had in there yielded a lil over 3.5oz dry.


----------



## DirtMeds (Apr 1, 2009)

Hopefully someone here can help me, im not getting any responses at the plant problems threads. I have three plants that are 3 weeks in veg under a 150w HPS in a cooltube. 2 out of the three plants have some leaves that are curling upwards on the serated edges. Now my first thought was heat stress but my temps at the canopy average about 76 and dont ever reach 80. The humidity averages 40-50%. I really have not seen this in previous grows and dont see anything in the sick plant guides. Im hoping the pic shows the problem enough. Any opinions? Thanks


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 1, 2009)

DirtMeds said:


> Hopefully someone here can help me, im not getting any responses at the plant problems threads. I have three plants that are 3 weeks in veg under a 150w HPS in a cooltube. 2 out of the three plants have some leaves that are curling upwards on the serated edges. Now my first thought was heat stress but my temps at the canopy average about 76 and dont ever reach 80. The humidity averages 40-50%. I really have not seen this in previous grows and dont see anything in the sick plant guides. Im hoping the pic shows the problem enough. Any opinions? Thanks


i wouldnt worry about that buddy...your plant looks fine


----------



## bobharvey (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah i wouldn't worry about it either...looks hunky dorie to me


----------



## DirtMeds (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responses....I guess I just get weird when something I havnt seen happens...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 1, 2009)

Word. theyre fine bro as the others said 

Frosty


----------



## kaze (Apr 1, 2009)

Just moved two clones of my White Widow in to my new flower room today. This my 2nd grow and I liked the 150 so much I bought another one and made a cool tube set-up for them...

So about 60 days form now I hope to see another crop ready to cure...

This is a great hobby....

I will try to put some pics up of the new space soon.

Peace


----------



## slyfly (Apr 1, 2009)

here my setup thanks to bxke1414


----------



## p1gswillfly (Apr 2, 2009)

Alright guys, I need some help.

I have a box that is about 1 foot deep, 2 feet wide, and 3 1/3 feet tall. I want to turn it into a stealth growbox but before I spend the money I wanted to consult the experts. 


These are my rough plans, Are they possible?






I was going to pull in air in two places to minimize the heat in the box(i grew with 400 fake watts of CFL's in there and it got to be over 100 degrees if I didnt vent the box by leaving the doors open) and have one passive outtake hole. I was also going to build a cooltube and have it be a closed system with a fan on the back of the box blowing air into the ducting which will then pass through the cool tube and through ducting and out another hole in the back.

The modified wick system is an experiment that is on going. This past try I put a tray of water out, aerated it, filled it with a mild nutrient solution and then put a cup containing a 1-1-1 mixture of vermiculite, perlite, and stryofoam directly into the solution and watched what happened, the plants are doing amazing. So I was going to do something along those lines, or just a straight up DWC(i guess in my case it would be a shallow water culture), but whatever.

With just 2 square feet of space the 150w will give me 75w/square foot, however I was thinking about getting a 250(way overkill I know) because I was thinking it would be more versitile for uses in the future. Would this much light (125w/square foot) be detrimental to the plants?

And of course, the box would be painted with a flat white matte(currently spray painted white, horrible idea, just looks shitty)

Any comments, complaints, suggestions, anythings would be greatly appreciated. I am currently on my second grow of bagseed(using a 400w HPS my friend loaned me, the plants are about 3 weeks from harvest, give or take, I have one clearly indica plant and two sativa hybrids, and two clones growing in the modified wick system, one of each of the sativas), once I get this box in order I want to buy some real seeds and go from there, so strain suggestions for a space this small would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for the help!

p1gswillfly

P.S. Long time lurker here, I joined several months after I started reading the threads. I just never felt the inclination to post. Glad to see that i finally got my first one up there.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi P1gs, Welcome... your cab sounds kinda cool, i would comment more but i'm hella baked. 
maybe later..

peace.
Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 2, 2009)

Just double checked the calendar and today is day 14 for these Auto ECSD x UK cheese..These are the fastest autos i've ever made, they usually show sex around 17 days and flower a couple of days later but these showed sex around 9 or 10 days...











Just thought i'd share the projects progress.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 2, 2009)

looks good frosty. whats ecsd stand for?


----------



## SC3Stoner (Apr 2, 2009)

Heres a few snaps of my newest ladies! 

The 2 footer is about 2 weeks in and suckin up N like crazy, the little 4 inchers who were in shock for over a month just started showing pistols yesterday! Never seen a plant flower so small...


----------



## MisterMicro (Apr 2, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> MMicro, how did the Autos go under the 1kW?


Bomb, the ECSDs buds were so sexy, beautiful dark red hairs, i felt my eyes sink after 1 hit, lol. Sorry no pics, but im looking to start an op. in this room im renting, i already designed a cap and will be starting construction tomorrow, ill be sure to get some pics, via a dam cell phone camera if need be. I still have 3 beans and there germin now, im looking to get at least 20 seeds and or clones.

ANyways, i hope to be back in the rythem here.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 2, 2009)

east coast sour diesel.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 3, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Bomb, the ECSDs buds were so sexy, beautiful dark red hairs, i felt my eyes sink after 1 hit, lol. Sorry no pics, but im looking to start an op. in this room im renting, i already designed a cap and will be starting construction tomorrow, ill be sure to get some pics, via a dam cell phone camera if need be. I still have 3 beans and there germin now, im looking to get at least 20 seeds and or clones.
> 
> ANyways, i hope to be back in the rythem here.


*Told ya my shit was nice  *
*Were they a snap to grow like i said???*
*And how well did they yield for ya??*

*I think i'm gonna cross Big Bud into the strain next round, for a lil extra yield... then it back to the LOOOOONG task of cross breeding to get the ECSD characteristics back.*
*You better do some breeding to keep my genes going and give me the props, or ima come whip your ass *
*j/k*

*Also the next batch of Auto ECSD x UK cheese are currently being pollinated.. Theyre all 100% stable, show sex within 9 days, average 22" in flowering, then just get a lil taller as they pack on weight.*
*I'll hook ya u with some more beans..*
*Also, as i said hell knows how many pages back, there will be another comp in this thread for some of the Auto ECSD x Cheese, nothing too tasking, we're stoners after all.*
*Not too sure on the numbers i'll be giving away, depends on how many i get from the 4 fems i'm using.*


*Peace all.*

*Frosty*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah joeyjoejoe it East Coast sour....


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Apr 3, 2009)

I wanted to show off my girlies so i took some pics before i put them to bed tonight. I've got 4 plants in flowering, all THC Bomb from marijuana-seeds.nl. (So far so good, 7/8 germinated and 6/7 were female). I cant tell exactly how long these have been in flowering, I havent kept track, so these are estimates.

Pic 1 - All the plants, plus 3 bagseeds in 16 oz cups, 12/12 from seed.

Pic 2 - I want to say 3 weeks flowering. Its been in the longest out of the 4.

Pic 3 - About a week behind plant #1. So about 2 weeks flowering.

Pic 4 - 3-4 days behind plant #2. This one was lollipopped.

Pic 5 - Went into flowering 2 days ago. She has been topped twice. Going to tie her down soon.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Donkey Bong (Apr 4, 2009)

just joined the 150w club 
supporting the site by visiting the sponsored link 

http://www.expresslightbulbs.com/150w-hps-grow-light-sun-system-with-bulb-p-270.html

and found a 10% off coupon with a google search code use the code "getgreen"
cheap $5.99 shipping 
came to $76.14 shipped

cant wait till it gets here


----------



## bigg chief toke (Apr 4, 2009)

from my time using 150w ,on this my 1st grow. im a avid ICMAG lurker i've read that hold the back of your hand under the light to judge how close you want the light. i found this method works fine with air blowing in and exhaust pulling hot air out. hope this 150w thread gets as useful here as on ICMAG.


----------



## DirtMeds (Apr 6, 2009)

So ive decided to quit lurking and post my grow op since im 2 days away from flipping my plants to 12/12. Im planning on doing a grow journal on another thread detailing my grow but for now im gonna entertain you all with my current progress. I have a Homebox S housing a cool tube 150 watt HPS. There are 4 plants, 4 strains(Bubble Dust, Mazar-I-Sharif, Mummia, and a clone of Aurora Indica). All plants have been vegging for 3 1/2 weeks and are doing great. Im using Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil and this stuff is amazing. I havnt even had to use any liquid nutes during this entire veg period and have had no deficiencies, like I said this soil is amazing. I will be using Fox Farm Trio for the flower period just to give some extra boost in bud production. Im not sure what else I should say so o to PICS..pic 1 is the outside of my homebox, pic 2 is the inside back when my plants were just runts, pic 3 is the inside just a few days ago, pic 4 is the aurora clone, as you can see, there is some Mag Def which was there before I even got the clone, pic 5 is the mazar, pic 6 is the bubble dust and pic 7 is the mummia. There will be more to come once flower begins. If there are any questions, feel free to speak. Thanks everone!


----------



## DirtMeds (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I went ahead and took some new pics since I found out the ones on the previous post are from a few days ago, so these pics are at 26 days veg. Temps in my cab average 76 degrees and humidity averages 40-50%. Ive got a 250 CFM inline fan blowing through the tube on the light, and ive got a 6" clip fan circulating the air inside. Ive yet to use a fan to push air into the cab. All I do is open the flaps on near the bottom of the cab and it gets plenty of fresh air, and temps stay low anyways. Now on to pics. Pic 1 is all plants together, pic 2 is my aurora clone, pic 3 is the Mazar, pic 4 is the bubble dust, pic 5 is the mummia and pic 6 s a top view of all plants. Hope you all enjoy, and cant wait for flowering to begin. Any questions or comments, please post! Thanks!


----------



## MisterMicro (Apr 7, 2009)

Please Daddy no! Haha ya, ofcourse.

I Got about an Ounce a plant, though we werent paying attention to PH and were just giving it Tap, so that fucked them up a bit. Again the trichomes where plentiful, they were very sticky, it was a very mello, kindof euphoric high.

YA man that sounds tight, Id love to see how the BB cross ends up, that shit gives me a smile, pretty soon your going to have the perfect marijuana plant. 

Anyways sounds good, and ya man i hear ya, growing weed constantly and genetically engineering plants shouldnt be so hard damnet. This place of mine is a 100% legit.



frostythesnowthug said:


> *Told ya my shit was nice  *
> *Were they a snap to grow like i said???*
> *And how well did they yield for ya??*
> 
> ...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 8, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Please Daddy no! Haha ya, ofcourse.
> 
> I Got about an Ounce a plant, though we werent paying attention to PH and were just giving it Tap, so that fucked them up a bit. Again the trichomes where plentiful, they were very sticky, it was a very mello, kindof euphoric high.
> *Thats cool,atleast we now know they'll stand up to a lil abuse too.*
> ...


*Thats the sucky thing, it takes soo long...Lucky for me i find it quite therapeutic *
*Cool, glad you finally got somewhere sorted bro, and hopefuly all that other shit is behind ya now. *


*go steady*

*Frosty*


----------



## Tranereck (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello everyone, I've been following this forum since I started my little operation, but just finally borrowed a camera to snap some pics. 

Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil. No veg nutrients. First couple of weeks I veged with a 24 tube flourescent, three warm cfls and one large cfl. Then I added a 150 HPS and took away the tube flourescent. Four plants, 24 hours light on 5, 5, 6, 7, weeks respectively. The two youngest are from dutch passion but I'm not sure which strain, the middle child is bagseed from some amazing Trainwreck, and the eldest is good bagseed. Started flowering on March 30th, just identified them all as ladies (except for the oldest one, I can't tell yet) today. I'm ecstatic! Been watering every 4-5 days, they just got their second dose of flowering nutrients, Advanced Nutrients Iguana Juice. They should be moving out of the closet and into a box next week, I'll try to get some better pics then.

This forum has been very helpful, thanks everyone for the great information. Let me know what you think!

In the frst pic, the plant on the far left is one of the Dutch Passions, the top middle is the other, bottom middle is bagseed, the plant on the right is the trainwreck. In the close-up (5th node of 12 on the trainwreck) you can barely see the little white hairs.

Cheers!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 8, 2009)

Tranereck said:


> Hello everyone, I've been following this forum since I started my little operation, but just finally borrowed a camera to snap some pics.
> 
> Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil. No veg nutrients. First couple of weeks I veged with a 24 tube flourescent, three warm cfls and one large cfl. Then I added a 150 HPS and took away the tube flourescent. Four plants, 24 hours light on 5, 5, 6, 7, weeks respectively. The two youngest are from dutch passion but I'm not sure which strain, the middle child is bagseed from some amazing Trainwreck, and the eldest is good bagseed. Started flowering on March 30th, just identified them all as ladies (except for the oldest one, I can't tell yet) today. I'm ecstatic! Been watering every 4-5 days, they just got their second dose of flowering nutrients, Advanced Nutrients Iguana Juice. They should be moving out of the closet and into a box next week, I'll try to get some better pics then.
> 
> ...


good job buddy


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 8, 2009)

RhymesWithGosh said:


> I wanted to show off my girlies so i took some pics before i put them to bed tonight. I've got 4 plants in flowering, all THC Bomb from marijuana-seeds.nl. (So far so good, 7/8 germinated and 6/7 were female). I cant tell exactly how long these have been in flowering, I havent kept track, so these are estimates.
> 
> Pic 1 - All the plants, plus 3 bagseeds in 16 oz cups, 12/12 from seed.
> 
> ...



that first one is lookin nice. just like my strawberry haze... i got my mums under an 150W post some pics [email protected]


----------



## DirtMeds (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's an update for my Grow Op. Today i started the 12/12 cycle for my 4 plants, God i pray I get females. They have been in Veg for 4 weeks and really no deficiencies at all during veg. So now ill be using the fox farm trio during flower for increase in bud production. Now onto pics..pic 1 is all the plants together, pic 2 and 3 is the aurora clone, pic 4 and 5 is the mazar, pic 6 and 7 is the bubble dust, pic 8 and 9 is the mummia and pic 10 is the top view of all plants. Thanks everyone and wish me luck as journey into flowering!


----------



## SC3Stoner (Apr 10, 2009)

Almost 3 weeks in and looking dank!


----------



## DirtMeds (Apr 15, 2009)

Man this thread seems like its totally dead...does anyone even post here anymore, is nobody growing right now?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 16, 2009)

yes Dirt,we're growing.. just cant get in here everyday like alot of other folks.....For example I travel the world frequently with my job, so i'm not always around to post,take pics or chat. same goes for other members...
Besides, the 150w HPS thread only has a small number of subscribed growers/members, which increases the poss that the thread will slow up a lil every now n then.
If youre bored til the thread picks up pace again in a few days or so, Read up a lil or help some newbs or whatever...there are a million n one other threads on RIU to keep you occupied til its buzzing again... 



*-Update- The calyxes are nicely swollen, and i've checked in a few of the smaller buds to see if seeds are forming, and i'm happy to say they are.*
*I was gonna take pix but i cant find the usb lead, so it'll have to wait a lil.*

*Much love,*
*Frosty *


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 16, 2009)

ill try to get some pics of my 150W in action later today.. [email protected]


----------



## kaze (Apr 16, 2009)

Im still here too. Just built a new flower room and I have 2 150 HPS in a home made cool tube set-up.... No pics I'll try next week.


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 17, 2009)

What up 150w HPS Club. Been following this thread since the beginning. Lot of good info here. I see this thread gettin alittle slow so i thought i would stop bye and show off some pics of my current grow. Some Barneys farm LSD's 11days flowering under 2 150 watt hps


----------



## buckwinkle (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm new to growing and new to the site but i noticed this is the 150 watt club and that's the hps i got! check out my journal, i actually have a prob i need addressed if anyone wants to help.


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 17, 2009)

hey here are my 6 LA confidental clones first day of flower today. 
I have them under 150 watt HPS and 6 3 foot t5 HO 234watts


----------



## buckwinkle (Apr 17, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> hey here are my 6 LA confidental clones first day of flower today.
> I have them under 150 watt HPS and 6 3 foot t5 HO 234watts


you gonna get some nice bud from that! good looking clones


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh hell, I never saw this thread.Here's a link to my journal.I'm just using a 150 watt hps and I've vegged for about two months.Today is her first day of flower.EDIT.Duh, I never put the link in.HOOOOboy.https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/165460-stoney-mcfrieds-diary-level-two.html
Attached Thumbnails      

    

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 18, 2009)

these are my mothers to be. the one on the left is strawberry haze, and the other two are a strain from my buddy more sativa than indica.. ive done a bunch of grows with the 150W but ive went to 1000 watters now  ... [email protected]


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 18, 2009)

k heres a coupla pics of the pollenated micro cheeezels calyxes















sorry for the quality. i was baked when i took them..





_The pollinated autos a lil over 3wks flowering, and a coupla others just starting to flower that i threw in for some smoke..
2 on left flowering for 3days
1 in centre flowering 3wks
2 on right flowering for 3.5wks, kinda top heavy and bent over a lil so had to lst and tie them up for support, around another 2.5wks before those will be ready..._
_The cab smells amazing right now... real strong sorta citrus cheese_


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 18, 2009)

Once the seeds have been harvested the plant will be used for BHO

oops...nice work Jtoth & Stoney 

Pce
Frosty


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks.You did all those under a 150 watt?


frostythesnowthug said:


> k heres a coupla pics of the pollenated micro cheeezels calyxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah i use my lil cab for experimenting and makin new strains...There is also a 70w hps in there which i use once theyre in the first wk of flowering..seems to work sweet for my needs too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Nicely done! I was afraid to put too many under my 150 watt hps, thought it might not be able to provide the light they need.It's a good thing, my plant has become a beast!


frostythesnowthug said:


> yeah i use my lil cab for experimenting and makin new strains...There is also a 70w hps in there which i use once theyre in the first wk of flowering..seems to work sweet for my needs too.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Apr 25, 2009)

ok gang, had 5 mins spare so i took some better shots of the "Frostys Micro Cheeezel" calyxes now the seeds are formed and starting to mature and turn brown/green
bout 3wks left til they'll be done, and these things stink while theyre flowering so be warned if youre one of the folks who gets some of these beans

















just started germing some more auto ecsd that will be going into hempy buckets sometime next wk.

Go steady & have a great wkend
Frosty


----------



## snyder007 (Apr 25, 2009)

376 Watts of pure power here boys and girls!

4 x 17 watt floros
8 x 26 watt 6500k CFL's
1 x 150 watt HPS


----------



## madradrox (Apr 26, 2009)

hey snyder our setups look similar, although you have a decent amount of cfls in there, which I probably should have also.

here's a couple pics of my plants from bagseed under my 150w hps.


----------



## snyder007 (Apr 26, 2009)

Shit looks dope Mad!


----------



## TexasWild (Apr 26, 2009)

xxbxrxextxtxx said:


> heres some pics of my box 150 watt flood light that i made into a cool tube. a couple clfs and the small box is my veg chamber


Can you go in to a lil detail on the hps cool tube you made!? How did you cut box and where did you place fan? DId you use two fans or one?


----------



## sgr42o (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a long thread so forgive me if someone has already done this... For those who have the HTGSupply HPS with the stock reflector you can make a ghetto cooler that actually seems to work pretty good. The stock reflector is really flimsy so all you do is get a 80mm CPU fan (120mm is too big) and some nuts/bolts. Take off the side of the reflector that doesn't have the HPS light coming out of it and cut a hole a little smaller than the fan and attach it via the nuts/bolts. (It's so flimsy regular scissors will cut it just fine.) Next you need a way to power it. Either find an AC adapter you no longer need or use a PC power supply. If you're using a AC adapter just cut the wires so they are exposed and connect them directly to your fan. After that put it all together and you're done. Optionally you could also remove the other side of the reflector to better improve airflow too.

I've noticed simply doing this has definitely improved temps and allowed me to get the HPS light closer to my plants.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

I'm probably at about 2 weeks flower.Began flowering april17.150 watt hps, and one tube flouro.I will put up another floro on the other side, and that's it.


----------



## sgr42o (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm probably at about 2 weeks flower.Began flowering april17.150 watt hps, and one tube flouro.I will put up another floro on the other side, and that's it.


Hah.. you and I started flowering on the exact same day. My last grow I did a couple WW's but this time I'm just doing one fairly big one. I'm interested to see which produces more. I got about two ounces last time. (Although last grow was MG soil and nutes. This time it's fox farms OF, and FF big bloom, tiger bloom, and grow big. So I guess my results won't be too reliable.) The current plant is at about 40 inches now. I've got the 150w HPS, five 42w CFL's, and a crappy walmart grow light on it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Mine is big Buddha g bomb. I'm using miracle grow nutes, and I'm gonna start giving her molasses. I started her in February, vegged her till mid April..I'd say she's 3 and a half feet, maybe?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 8, 2009)

madarox ayyy. those are verrry nice. deserve some +rep.... they dont even look close to done yet too.. [email protected]


----------



## madradrox (May 10, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> madarox ayyy. those are verrry nice. deserve some +rep.... they dont even look close to done yet too.. [email protected]


yea they are getting there, i'm expecting to chop them in 1-2 weeks.
they are wreaking better every day.


----------



## DirtMeds (May 10, 2009)

Here's a little update for me, im at the end of 4 weeks, with 3 plants under a 150 HPS cooltubed. Temps average 78 degrees, and humidty 30-40%. Strains are Bubbledust, a clone of Aurora Indica and Mazaar I Sharif. It seems like the Mazaar is gonna be a lengthy flowering, it took 2 weeks of 12/12 before I even saw pistils sprouting. The first 3 pictures are the bubble dust, the next 4 are the aurora indica clone, and the last 3 are the Mazaar. Hope you enjoy the buds and here's to another 4 weeks or more!! Thanks!


----------



## Stonetech (May 12, 2009)

Greetings. Been growing veggies and herbs in my homemade systems for over a year now, but I've always wanted to grow my own bud. So after alot of prodding from some of my friends (and even my common-law wife to my surprise) I decided to put what little I had learned towards a higher purpose. So here's my cab so far. I have a rubbermaid garage cabinet (Made out of MDF) that is 48 in. w, 72 in.h, 20 in.d. Its split down the middle for the bottom 4 feet (veg and flower) with a seperate top shelf (seedling,clone). Ive got homemade ebb and flows in the veg and flower sections and a homemade bubbler for seedlings, clones. The veg is under a 125w or 200w full spectrum 6400k CFL, the flower is under a 150w HPS plus a couple 26w 6400k CFLs, and the seedlings are under a couple 13w 6400 CFLs. All the lights are exhausted by 4 in. duct booster fans, sound-proofed with a passive intake at the bottom of each compartment. My friend gave me some seeds and one small plant from a Mighty Mite strain hes been playing around with for a while, I thought an auto would be a good starter.Ive been doing quite a bit of research here and there so thanks for all the info, its been really helpful. I know a little about hydroponics but next to nothing about the growing weed so any suggestions or advice are welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## meofcurse (May 13, 2009)

im in the club too.hope next season will have 400 watt sontagro so ill be out.haha.im vegin right now(24/24 with a mh 150 and then change into hps) 2 pakistan valleys from world of seeds.see how its gonna be.


----------



## jblaze21312 (May 14, 2009)

i got 2 girls flowing in the 3 and a half week but this pic is week 2 of budding i wasnt gone wake them to take a pic so yea more pix tom


----------



## kaze (May 14, 2009)

On my 2nd 150 grow now. I have 2 WW in flower now on the 6th week. Looking good at this point. I have (2) 150 HPS in a home made cool tube. I will try to get some pic later. The first grow was with 1 plant and 1 150 HPS.

Lookin got move out doors for the summer months...


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 14, 2009)

now that pollenated auto micro cheeezels have been chopped and are awaiting seed picking, the cab is how housing another 4x FAMC, and some of Bogs Lifesaver f2.
The lifesaver is gonna be vegged for a month or so and cloned and i hope to make some fem beans if i get the chance, time permitting.
Will post some pix later.

Go steady
Frosty


----------



## jblaze21312 (May 14, 2009)

here are the pix that i said id post both of these plants have been in flower for 3 weeks and 2 days let me know what u think o yeah i 150 hps growin this shit


----------



## jblaze21312 (May 14, 2009)

here they are 3 weeks and 2 days


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Looking nice!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (May 14, 2009)

here is what my 150 and i are are up to . cheese, big bang, el nino, himalayan gold, and widow from greenhouse.happy growing


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 14, 2009)

ayyy coming along nicely joey... flower them bitch's in a couple weeks..


----------



## jblaze21312 (May 14, 2009)

yea the tal 1 is gettin a pretty nice nug all down the stalk i hope its gone knock me on my ass


----------



## NorthwestBuds (May 14, 2009)

jblaze21312 , your pics are out of focus.


----------



## jblaze21312 (May 15, 2009)

dude i knoe its my damn phone ima get sum on my camra soon


----------



## NorthwestBuds (May 15, 2009)

jblaze21312 said:


> dude i knoe its my damn phone ima get sum on my camra soon


I wish you would. It makes no sense to me to post out of focus pics for any reason at all.


----------



## mattso101 (May 15, 2009)

DNA genetics LA confidential 27 days of flowewr under 150watt hps and 5 3 foort t5s.
enjoy


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 17, 2009)

The cabs new inhabitants:-

Back left - 5 days old FAMC in Perlite Hempy (4Litres) (ionic nutes) - Never grown my autos hempy style before, thought i'd give it a whirl.
Back right - 5 days old Bogs Lifesaver in Perlite Hempy (4Litres) (ionic nutes)
Front 3 - Freshly transplanted(10 mins ago from 4oz cups to 4L pots) 9 days old FAMC in homemade organic compost (water only)


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 19, 2009)

4 weeks flower on my g bomb.


----------



## Tootpuff (May 19, 2009)

This is a pretty mickey mouse setup but these plants are right bushy and they look like there will be some nice yield.

I have suspended white bristol board as reflectors.


----------



## Tootpuff (May 19, 2009)

Tootpuff said:


> This is a pretty mickey mouse setup but these plants are right bushy and they look like there will be some nice yield.
> 
> I have suspended white bristol board as reflectors.



My photos didn't seem to attach. so here they are now.


----------



## SC3Stoner (May 19, 2009)

48 days in


----------



## jblaze21312 (May 20, 2009)

here they are again at 3 weeks and 5 days YES i know my pix are out of focuse thank u for noticein that but im working with what i got like all of you so work with me but yea u can see how they are cumming alone let me know what you think


----------



## jblaze21312 (May 20, 2009)

o yea the tall one, the hairs are bout 5 percent brown so im guessin bout 3 or for weeks what yall think thats the tallest one and the or one with 3 tops is growingmore slowly it has buds on it but they are samm compared to the the single cola thats next to it i guess its a diffrent plant its bagseed by the way they are diffrent plants deff so the other one is glowing slower just let me knoe what yall think


----------



## kubrickzghost (May 20, 2009)

I started my first closet grow using cfl's and as I was building my flower area, I realized dealing with cfl's can be a pain in the ass. I would be better off with HPS, and decided on (2) 150W hps lights for Flowering & the cfl's for Vegging. 

Here's my journal; 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/185135-first-timer-closet-grow-cfls.html

I finally subscribe to the 150W club and I'll share some pics. I'm switching to 12/12 on my first crop this Sunday.


----------



## bc.trip (May 20, 2009)

I'm having trouble keeping my temps below 88F with the lights on. all my fans are pc fans(but i should have enough). anyone got suggestions?

The whole flower setup. Ballast/electrical is above the flower chamber. That's where the cool tube's exhaust goes. There's a desk fan that hangs under the light, and a pc fan for intake there in the back(shiny strip on the back wall).






There are two pc fans on the exhaust end of the cool tube pulling air, and a fan on the back wall of the cab to help exhaust the air out of the cab. I usually have a carbon filter attached to the cool tube.











There's a chain to hold up the ducting when the light is raised for air flow. Then there's a small pc fan in the end of the cool tube blowing towards the bulb. For the intake i made a false wall for the cab, then made a rectangular box to attach the fan to for light proofing.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 20, 2009)

Bc. i'm wondering if the pc fans are enough, especially with the scrubber on.
Pc fans do move alot of air but dont tend to have much force, and i think they'd be hard pushed to efficently move air thru the carbon scrubber, which will mean the cabs temp will rise.
I'd try a 4" extractor fan, similar to those used in bathrooms/toilets etc..
I use one in my cab with the 150 and 70 hps, and the temps RARELY go above 80.
I have pc fan intakes in the lower section of the cab and the 4" sucking the air from above the reflector hood (which has several holes drilled in it to aid withdrawl of the heat) your scrubber will mount to the rear of the 4" nicely, and they pull/push some good CFMs...You can find "silent" types for a lil more $


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 20, 2009)

Well gang, it seems my previous breeding exploits have payed off, the beans are only 12 days and they have all shown sex..
Just checked the cab, and the 3 potted FAMC are already showing preflowers, and are indeed fem. 
The other FAMC in hempy is also showing sex, and is a nice healthy male, but it's gonna be pulled by the wkend, Gonna germ some more beans on fri to fill out the other 2 places

Go steady 
Frosty


----------



## bc.trip (May 21, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Bc. i'm wondering if the pc fans are enough, especially with the scrubber on.
> Pc fans do move alot of air but dont tend to have much force, and i think they'd be hard pushed to efficently move air thru the carbon scrubber, which will mean the cabs temp will rise.
> I'd try a 4" extractor fan, similar to those used in bathrooms/toilets etc..
> I use one in my cab with the 150 and 70 hps, and the temps RARELY go above 80.
> I have pc fan intakes in the lower section of the cab and the 4" sucking the air from above the reflector hood (which has several holes drilled in it to aid withdrawl of the heat) your scrubber will mount to the rear of the 4" nicely, and they pull/push some good CFMs...You can find "silent" types for a lil more $


thanks frosty. i added another intake fan. the temp this morning after lights being on for 12 hours was 82.9F, i'm pretty happy with that for now.


----------



## mattso101 (May 22, 2009)

*LA Confidential*

Flower Day 34
6 plants
150watt HPS 
200 watts T5 HO


----------



## DirtMeds (May 22, 2009)

Hey everyone...got an update on my 3 plants. We are now at 42 days flowering. It seems like my buds should be more full being at 42 days, maybe its just me. The first 2 pics are the Aurora Indica clone, the next 3 are the BubbleDust and the last 3 are the Mazaar. Any comments are welcome, let me know how they look for being 42 days. Thanks!


----------



## mattso101 (May 22, 2009)

They Look pretty much perfect for 4 days man! really nice! They will comtinue to fill outin the next two weeks I say start flushing now!


----------



## HitTheBong816 (May 22, 2009)

whats up guys, i use a 150 HPS so i figured id post a pic of my setup... maybe get some feedback. Its nothing too crazy, actuallly its pretty simple. im having a small problem with heat. hopefully the 133 CFM fan that should be here any minute will drop the temp some, and humidity too. Right now temps are at mid 80's day, 70 at night. humidity reaches 50% sometimes need to drop that 15-20%. will the 133 cfm fan do this?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 23, 2009)

Here's pics of the FAMC's 13 days old - already shown sex at day 9 -


----------



## MisterMicro (May 23, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> Here's pics of the FAMC's 13 days old - already shown sex at day 9 -


Looking good, reall good, are those two with the silver plates the perlite hydro? whats FAMC?

MAn the seeds i started my cab with ended up being the hardest strain to take care of i have yet come across. i lost about 12 from root rot i think, and the rest were only about 3 inches tall under the 150w, i was getting pretty frustrated but all is looking well now. slowly but surely.


----------



## (Butters) (May 23, 2009)

What's good all! Just found this thread & figured I'd jump in. Here's my current grows. The first couple are of my Lowryder 2 mother plant that is currently making me some seeds to do crosses with. She's a biggie and was all but dead early on.

The others are my auto blueberry x ak47s that are about a week old. They're under cfls right now for their brief veg state but will move under the 150 hps in a couple of weeks.


----------



## (Butters) (May 23, 2009)

DirtMeds said:


> Hey everyone...got an update on my 3 plants. We are now at 42 days flowering. It seems like my buds should be more full being at 42 days, maybe its just me. The first 2 pics are the Aurora Indica clone, the next 3 are the BubbleDust and the last 3 are the Mazaar. Any comments are welcome, let me know how they look for being 42 days. Thanks!


how many 150s do you have on all of those plants


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 24, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Looking good, reall good, are those two with the silver plates the perlite hydro?
> *Sup MM, hows things?  *
> *Thanks bro, These are a real easy strain, no major issues or dislikes and spidermites dont touch em...theyre pretty nute tolerant and the smoke is real nice  *
> *The mylar covers over the Hempys were just while i was cutting slots in the Ice bucket lids, so i can use the original lids.( i was doing this a the time of taking photos)*
> ...


*Yeah suck bro, some strains take hella time to grow, Ingemars Punch for example, Vegs sooooo slowly that i nearly threw the stuff out of the grow room,but its worth being patient as its a great smoke when it finally starts growing...*
*My lifesaver is usually a slow starter but since i've gone hempy with it it has taken off a lil quicker, and seems to be screaming out for more and more Nutes...Ima up the dose to 400ppm later, its been gettin 2-300ppm of ionic grow for the last 2 wks.*

*Go steady*

*Frosty *


----------



## erikjay (May 24, 2009)

Fabulous thread, had to check in ... fairly new to RIU, I like it a lot 'cause I do like pot. Lousy rhyme but I had to do it. Anyway, I need batteries for the old digicam and will get some pics up in a day or two. I am in late seedling stage, three plants at 3 inches maybe, 10 days old, under 112w of CFL (wrong ones, 2700k, but only till Tuesday). Tuesday two things get delivered: 125w CFL w/reflector and four 42w 6500k CFLs, that's for vegging. Also coming is my NEW 150HPS which is perfect for me like for many of you ... I will put the 112w in 2700k CFLs with the HPS in the flowering closet for use in about (what?) a month, I guess.

I know growth will accelerate with the right lights. I mean, DAMN, look at Mr. Frosty's 13-day-old ladies! Wow! I am definitely in the right place, thanks for all the knowledge -- and wisdom, too, which is even better. I have Lemon Skunk and that freebie Thai Super Skunk going now. But dig this: A music fan in Amsterdam turns out to own one of the mid-size seedbanks and is sending me 10 WW Fem AND 10 Light of Jah. I have to get help here because I don't want to screw those up. My first attempt? Burned 5 Feminized Lowryder#2 in the sun like an idiot. Since then, I've spent months reading and lurking. Wow, RIU is like college. Thanks to all!

One last thing. I am going to put one of the plants (assuming at least two fem in this first batch) outside and the other into the HPS flowering closet. I am in the foothills outside L.A. and it is SUNNY and HOT up here, and one side of my yard is a straight 12/12 area by chance (or I'm blessed somehow). Only place in the yard that gets most of the sun most of the day. Check in soon with pics. Thanks again for the education, folks.


----------



## DirtMeds (May 24, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> how many 150s do you have on all of those plants


Ive only got 1 150w HPS, it seems to be enough for 3 plants...just not sure if i should be seeing more buds or my lants shoul be filling out more.


----------



## DirtMeds (May 27, 2009)

Well here's another update...plants are at the end of 7 weeks and looking very good...started flushing 3 days ago and im wondering if these ladies are gonna go longer than 8 weeks...im seeing about a 30% amber in the trichs and it is so dang frosty. The first 3 pics are the aurora indica, next 3 are the bubbledust, next 3 are the mazaar and the last is all 3 plants. Thanks everyone!


----------



## (Butters) (May 27, 2009)

DirtMeds said:


> Well here's another update...plants are at the end of 7 weeks and looking very good...started flushing 3 days ago and im wondering if these ladies are gonna go longer than 8 weeks...im seeing about a 30% amber in the trichs and it is so dang frosty. The first 3 pics are the aurora indica, next 3 are the bubbledust, next 3 are the mazaar and the last is all 3 plants. Thanks everyone!


Do you have a grow journal of this grow that I can check out? Those are ridiculous results given that you have 3 plants that size under 1 HPS150. Very curious to see your overall grow set up (this thread is like thousands of pages long so I apologize if I'm being lazy by not going through them to find any initial setup pics you may have posted). Seriously, I am in awe of your growing prowess. They look stellar. With 30% amber trichs you're probably 1.5 to 2 weeks away tops IMO. And get ready for that mazaar. I hear it wacks you over the head pretty good when smokeable. Very well done sir.


----------



## DirtMeds (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment, and unfortunatly I didnt keep a real detailed journal with this forum, I basically just took a crap load of pictures from seed to now. I didnt even know about this club until I was about to go into flowering. I really wish I would have done a grow journal after seeing what ive done. My setup entailed to a 150w HPS in a cool tube reflector with a 6in inline fan keeping the bulb cool. All this was in a Homebox S grow tent. I used fox farm ocean forest as medium and I didnt even have to use any nutes during veg, the soil fed my plants just perfectly with no deficiencies. I vegged for only a month and when flowering began, I used fox farm trio for nutes and followed it strictly and did not have any deficiencies during flowering either(except for the normal yellowing of bottom leaves). The first pic shows my tent, the second shows the inside with the cool tube, the third shows my plants at 2 weeks veg, next is 3 weeks veg, then 4 weeks veg. Next is 2 weeks flower, then 3 weeks flower, then 4 weeks. That kinda gives an idea of the process, I wish it were better organized, but i did the grow log very poorly.


----------



## snyder007 (May 27, 2009)

If anyone is interested I have a grow log that is updated almost daily. In my log I use:

1 x 150 Watt Sunsystem HPS
2 x 54 Watt Sunblaze T5's
8 x 26 Watt CFL's
4 x 17 Watt Flouro's

Check it out in my sig. New photo's daily. I am about 5 days into flowering and I have 3 girls and one boy that I will be pollinating the lower buds with.


----------



## DirtMeds (May 27, 2009)

I know when I harvest these, im gonna be starting another grow and this time im gonna detail everything in the grow journal forum on here, I really regret not doing a good journal, but i didnt even think it was gonna turn out like this....if you have any other questions or want to see any specifics to my plants or setup, just let me know!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

week 6
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## DirtMeds (May 27, 2009)

One other thing...does anyone know any specs on the Mazaar? Ive been trying to find the flowering time cause it seems like this woman is gonna go longer than the others...thanks!


----------



## SC3Stoner (May 28, 2009)

new pics of my ladies. These little o.g. kush plants are turning a real nice shade of purple


----------



## GottaLuvIt (May 31, 2009)

what the hell??? are those top colas? shoot colas? or a lil further down? they look a lil off


----------



## bc.trip (May 31, 2009)

i'm having a bit of trouble with this bubblicious in flower. it's a yellowing followed by burning at the tips, but it doesn't start at the bottom. it's the "older" newer growth(if that makes sense).
hempy 100% perlite, reservoir holds about 16 ounces of water.
earth juice nutrients(mixed strong according to the bottle)
my feeding schedule is ej w/ micro day 1, dry day 2 and 3, day 4 ej no micro, dry day 5 and 6, water with plain water, repeat. 
150w hps, temps about 84F.
day 17 flower


----------



## DirtMeds (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's another update for ya...3 plants at 56 days flower under a cooltube 150w HPS...im thinking of letting these girls go longer, I dont have the ratio of amber trichomes like I want. The first 2 pics are the aurora, next 3 are the bubble dust, next 3 are Mazaar and the last 1 is all plants. Im thinking im gonna take it a day at a time and keep checking the trichomes. Wish me luck. thanks.


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 4, 2009)

Still looking great boss. Just keep checkin those trichs and they'll tell ya. I'll be curious to see how much you pull off of those ladies. Those buds look good and tight. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bc.trip (Jun 4, 2009)

DirtMeds said:


> Here's another update for ya...3 plants at 56 days flower under a cooltube 150w HPS...im thinking of letting these girls go longer, I dont have the ratio of amber trichomes like I want. The first 2 pics are the aurora, next 3 are the bubble dust, next 3 are Mazaar and the last 1 is all plants. Im thinking im gonna take it a day at a time and keep checking the trichomes. Wish me luck. thanks.


what're the genetics of the bubble dust? the main cola on that thing looks tasty.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 4, 2009)

*Cool... looks like I can be a member of this club. Here is my cabi**net with a 150w hps. I am currently germinating two white rhino seeds. Wish me luck* 

View attachment 438349


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Day 48....give or take one or two


----------



## DirtMeds (Jun 4, 2009)

bc.trip said:


> what're the genetics of the bubble dust? the main cola on that thing looks tasty.


 The genetics of the bubble dust are angel dust and bubblegum, if I rub a leaf my fingers smell like grape bubblegum, real trippy. Im hoping the trichs start to amber up more, im looking at obtaining a decent couch lock high. Thanks Butters and BC for the comments, im really curious to see my final yield, its getting hard to be patient.


----------



## snyder007 (Jun 4, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Cool... looks like I can be a member of this club. Here is my cabi**net with a 150w hps. I am currently germinating two white rhino seeds. Wish me luck*
> 
> View attachment 438349


Dude your closet is roughly the same size as mine. There is no reason you should be using such big pots unless that is the cabinet you plan on keeping your mothers in. Other wise you should easily be able to fit 4-6 plants (using 3 gallon pots) in that closet. Just a suggestion.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 5, 2009)

snyder007 said:


> Dude your closet is roughly the same size as mine. There is no reason you should be using such big pots unless that is the cabinet you plan on keeping your mothers in. Other wise you should easily be able to fit 4-6 plants (using 3 gallon pots) in that closet. Just a suggestion.


*I read on here that the bigger the pot the better the roots will grow or am I misinformed? **Do 3 gallon pots just work as well? **Also this is a personal/test grow so I'll just be doing two plants for now but next time I will be sticking more plants in there. 
*


----------



## snyder007 (Jun 5, 2009)

3 Gallon is considered the "optimum size". You can go bigger and that will help you should you decide to veg for longer then say 30 days (I did make that number up on the spot so do feel free to call me out on it). Different plants have different rates of growth. I personally do not like to use the bigger pots because should you need to flush them you need to flush 2 to 3 times the amount of water through that the pot can hold. 

Example : 5 gallon pot requires 10 to 15 gallons of water to be ran through it to flush it properly. 

That is an OBSCENE amount of water. Absolutely OBSCENE in my opinion. It took me roughly 1 and a half hours to run 6 gallons of water through my 3 gallon pot. I'm sure this could have been sped up by putting holes in the bottom of my pot instead of on the bottom sides but hey at least now for my next grow I will pre-drill holes in the bottom. 

If I were you and this is your first grow run 12/12 from seed or do 21 days of vegging all in 3 gallon pots. This way you can be sure your plants wont become root bound and you will still be able to flush them in a decent amount of time.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 6, 2009)

*So basically bigger pots are for longer veg but takes longer to flush due to pot size. Smaller pots for shorter veg and they're easier to flush. Gotcha, thx for the advice. *


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 6, 2009)

Harvested my 2 6" O.G. Kush plants today. I was planning on taking them into week 10 but after finding some spider mites this morning they got the cut at week 9.


----------



## litljohn (Jun 8, 2009)

hey eveyone,i just started my new journal.its a 150watt hps grow,the strain is the church frome ghs(clones) i also have some fresh cuttings for the next crop and to grow one for a mother plant.i also have 2 deiselryders in a dwc system that i made myself.this is my first time with hydro and 2nd grow total so im not expecting much,if any one wants to check it out and give some advice or anything that would be great.


----------



## DirtMeds (Jun 10, 2009)

Well finally im at my plants maximum flowering period. Tonight signifies the end of 9 weeks. Im still a little hesitant on chopping just yet but im seeing tell tale signs that these ladies are reaching the end. As I have been peering through my pocket microscope, ive been watching the thrichomes age and from what I can tell, it looks as though they're about a 50/50 cloudy/amber, but with only looking through the micro its not always right since I also saw plenty of clear. But they look done and im ready. So tomorrow night the 11th im cutting them down and beginning my drying/curing process. I am going to post pics after I chop and manicure and give a wet weight before drying. Here my final pics of them before chopping. The first 2 are the aurora clone, the next 3 are the bubble dust, the next 3 after that are the mazaar and the last one is all plants. Thanks for viewing and stick around for the pre drying weigh in.


----------



## kaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Just finished my second grow under 150. I chopped last night and I have some nice huge nugs. I can not wait to test it out. This is my second grow I added another 150 to the system and let the plant go an extra 2 weeks and it made a huge difference.

Peace


----------



## DirtMeds (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey kaze, do you have any pictures of your yeild...im curious to see how they turned out.


----------



## GroDro420 (Jun 11, 2009)

i am currently using a 175 watt mh i added during flower hopefully it is soon enough to make my nugs big and juicy check out in my sig


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jun 12, 2009)

30 more days(apprx). yeahhh!!!good luck to you and yours 150 watters!


----------



## GroDro420 (Jun 12, 2009)

got 175 check out and ppost on my signiture


----------



## DankBudds (Jun 14, 2009)

So where do you get cheap 150 watters now?


----------



## bobharvey (Jun 14, 2009)

htgsupply.com is where i got mine cheap.


----------



## kaze (Jun 15, 2009)

I will try to take a few pics when I put them in jars. in the next few days


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 15, 2009)

*Anyone know how I can exhaust heat out of a 150w sun systems hood? I posted the same question on my thread but I don't get much feedback on it, hope I can get an answer here. I've looked everywhere but can't find any useful information. The hood has no glass cover or hole on the side to add ducting. I have an exhaust fan readily available for this.*


----------



## Ichi (Jun 15, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Anyone know how I can exhaust heat out of a 150w sun systems hood? I posted the same question on my thread but I don't get much feedback on it, hope I can get an answer here. I've looked everywhere but can't find any useful information. The hood has no glass cover or hole on the side to add ducting. I have an exhaust fan readily available for this.*



Its a 150. Blow a fan at it.


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 15, 2009)

had this baby sittin in the window for a couple months now, would like to flower it, takin it to 12/12 from the window hurt it? an would 175 watt HPS so okay to flower just this one plant?


----------



## DirtMeds (Jun 15, 2009)

Alright sorry but your questions have some missing/misspelled words. Are you wondering if its ok to go from a window to 175w HPS for flowering and if a 175w is enough for one plant? I say if your ready to start growing buds, get it into flowering, going from a window is not gonna do anything drastic. The only thing you havent given is the specs on what your gonna be flowering in as your plants could easily double in size, as far as a 175w being enough, for sure...i grew and flowered 3 plants under a 150 and it came out great.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 16, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Its a 150. Blow a fan at it.


*I have 1 fan blowing at the bulb and one to the plant. I have both cabinet doors open during the day and my house AC at 72 and the temps inside the cab still manage to creep up to 78-80. It gets up to 90 with the doors closed. *


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 16, 2009)

DirtMeds said:


> Alright sorry but your questions have some missing/misspelled words. Are you wondering if its ok to go from a window to 175w HPS for flowering and if a 175w is enough for one plant? I say if your ready to start growing buds, get it into flowering, going from a window is not gonna do anything drastic. The only thing you havent given is the specs on what your gonna be flowering in as your plants could easily double in size, as far as a 175w being enough, for sure...i grew and flowered 3 plants under a 150 and it came out great.


*What strain? and where you satisfied with the overall quality of your grow with the one 150w?*


----------



## bc.trip (Jun 16, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *I have 1 fan blowing at the bulb and one to the plant. I have both cabinet doors open during the day and my house AC at 72 and the temps inside the cab still manage to creep up to 78-80. It gets up to 90 with the doors closed. *


is the ballast in the hood or remote? if it's in the hood, you can easily make it remote and that'd help some with heat. 
i used to just hang my exhaust ducting at the same height as my hood so it'd suck up more of the heat. or cut a hole in the side of the hood and hook it up to some ducting.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 16, 2009)

bc.trip said:


> is the ballast in the hood or remote? if it's in the hood, you can easily make it remote and that'd help some with heat.
> i used to just hang my exhaust ducting at the same height as my hood so it'd suck up more of the heat. or cut a hole in the side of the hood and hook it up to some ducting.


*
Thank you for your reply. The ballast is in the hood like the picture below (I have that exact light) What do you mean by making the ballast remote? I have tried hanging some ducting right next to the light bulb but it made no difference (strange I know). I was actually thinking of cutting a hole on the side and hooking it up to some ducting like you suggested. How easy is it to cut a hole on the hood? and also, do I need to put a piece of tempered glass under the bulb so it traps the heat and it's properly exhausted through the ducting or will it be ok without the glass?

**
*


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 16, 2009)

yea sorry on the misspelled words, i type a lil fast haha...but yes im trying to flower it, i figure its time cuz it has white hairs shootin out from the pods, its around probably 3 feet tall right now, so ur sayin id need sumthin at least 5 ft to flower it in? prob 5x3x3 work? with a 175 watt HPS? i have 4 others thats only bout 1 1/2 feet tall in the window, i found a 175 watt hps locally for 50$


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 16, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *I have 1 fan blowing at the bulb and one to the plant. I have both cabinet doors open during the day and my house AC at 72 and the temps inside the cab still manage to creep up to 78-80. It gets up to 90 with the doors closed. *


Keep the door open most of the time, if possible. I have a 400W HPS in a 3x3 area and I can keep it at a comfortable 77-80 TOPS with an oscillating fan.

Honestly, don't worry too much bout the 150W. Keep it at least a foot away from the canopy and you're in business!


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 16, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Keep the door open most of the time, if possible. I have a 400W HPS in a 3x3 area and I can keep it at a comfortable 77-80 TOPS with an oscillating fan.
> 
> Honestly, don't worry too much bout the 150W. Keep it at least a foot away from the canopy and you're in business!


*I currently keep both doors open and also the bedroom door the cabinet is in so all the air circulates around the house. I would like to have the doors closed in case company comes over and also to stop that glow that comes out of my room lol but most importantly when I flower I don't want my house to reek like herb (I have a carbon filter in the cab). 

A few days ago I forgot to open the door back up in the morning after the lights came back on and in about an hour or two it got hotter then shit. My seedling tips started to curl up.*


----------



## DirtMeds (Jun 16, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *What strain? and where you satisfied with the overall quality of your grow with the one 150w?*


 I had 3 different strains...mazaar i sharif, bubble dust and aurora indica. I was happy with the results although I know there were somethings I coulda done differently to get better results, but im always learning each time I grow.


----------



## kaze (Jun 17, 2009)

DirtMeds said:


> Hey kaze, do you have any pictures of your yeild...im curious to see how they turned out.


Just finished putting the last harvest in jars last night to finish my cure. After drying I had a total of 3.25 oz. This was a White Widow plant grown under (2) 150s. They flowered for 10 weeks total. Grown in a hybrid drip/ deep water system with Flora 3 part nuets. This is only my 2nd grow and I am pleased with the results.


----------



## ig skunk420 (Jun 17, 2009)

hey everyone, thought i would post my 150 hps setup. let me know what you think.

peace and love

skunky


both are on day 15 of veg


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Jun 18, 2009)

ig skunk420 said:


> hey everyone, thought i would post my 150 hps setup. let me know what you think.
> 
> peace and love
> 
> ...


Looking good bro. You have a nice, clean set up there. I always thought simplicity is the best thing


----------



## GroDro420 (Jun 18, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Keep the door open most of the time, if possible. I have a 400W HPS in a 3x3 area and I can keep it at a comfortable 77-80 TOPS with an oscillating fan.
> 
> Honestly, don't worry too much bout the 150W. Keep it at least a foot away from the canopy and you're in business!


 i have my 175 3 inches away from my top with 1 fan in a growdrobe..... never gets above 80-82  ......... and ps you shouldnt REALLY have that light on little baby seedlings if you have floros start them out on that your stressin em


----------



## snyder007 (Jun 19, 2009)

My Blueberry cola at 3.5 weeks.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 20, 2009)

I like this club.

=)


----------



## (Butters) (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's my lowryder 2 (pollinated for seed for future crosses). Grown under 150hps and a few cfls. DWC system. Fox farm nutes.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 20, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Here's my lowryder 2 (pollinated for seed for future crosses). Grown under 150hps and a few cfls. DWC system. Fox farm nutes.



Very nice.

Fat fat buds!!!


----------



## bc.trip (Jun 26, 2009)

here's some bubblicious. got about 2 weeks left. burned her at the beginning of flower, and there're 11 bud sites on this 10" plant. i'm thinking that's why she didn't get bigger buds. she's got some hindu kush sitting next to her now. the hk should start flowering in the next week or so, she went in to 12/12 on the 18th.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya there small but damn cyrstaline, good smoke for sure, lookin good. Are you the bro growing in a closet?


----------



## bc.trip (Jun 26, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Ya there small but damn cyrstaline, good smoke for sure, lookin good. Are you the bro growing in a closet?


thanks man. i'm running a cabinet right now. this pic is old and before i did some more work on it, but you get the idea. that's the top half where all the bud action happens.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh snap, i remember now, i had dreams of a cab like that once... Nice design. I love it. All you need is one more 150whps... Awww wouldnt it be nice. Soo you just have one girl in there?


----------



## bc.trip (Jun 26, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Oh snap, i remember now, i had dreams of a cab like that once... Nice design. I love it. All you need is one more 150whps... Awww wouldnt it be nice. Soo you just have one girl in there?


i just put a hindu kush lady in there on the 18th. no pistils yet, though. so just the bubblicious flowering. i can't wait for the hk to start. she'll be my first girl to flower on the lucas formula.
having the cab is pretty nice. doesn't take up any space and it's nice and stealthy. it's just big enough for my hps with the exhaust system i have now. the highest the temps get to is 85. it's higher than a lot of people would prefer but it works just fine for me.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 27, 2009)

Sup gang, got back from my UK trip last nite..I'm beat!
K heres the FAMC, ready to chop, and during trim..
7.5wks seed to harvest was achieved as i'd hoped, and the rest of the beans i've germed seem to be going at the same pace.
SORRY for the shitty quality of the pix, my cam is bein a pain in the ass lately.






















Not bad for a 15" plant huh?!?
Guess i'd better get back to finishing off the trimming...BBL
Go steady y'all and have a great wkend,
Pce 
Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 27, 2009)

Nearly forgot, Big bud genes will def be being bred into this strain now..I have the bb beans, and FAMC pollen stored for the first cross..hoping to make a monster yielding auto


----------



## meofcurse (Jun 27, 2009)

cool for 15'' is great!


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks, but they can do a whole lot better!
I hope the others will live up to their potential, these tend to reach 2-2.5ft with an 18" main cola, with numerous decent sized lower nugs.


Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 27, 2009)

a pic of the other FAMC thats still in the cab...this has a lil over a wk left , but it might need an extra few days..
These things continue to pack on weight until literally the last couple of days

Pce 
Frosty


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

here is my pic of my setup i took it today i have a 150 watt light from econolight in a cooltube with 2 computer fans for intake and a bathroom exhaust for outtake 12 12 from seed in a small box about 3 feet high and 1 foot width the second pic is up to date i took today the others are so you can see what im workin with


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

sorry the first pic is one before i had the cooltube in it last grow lol but so you can see the size thats a 10 gallon fishtank on top


----------



## MisterMicro (Jun 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> here is my pic of my setup i took it today i have a 150 watt light from econolight in a cooltube with 2 computer fans for intake and a bathroom exhaust for outtake 12 12 from seed in a small box about 3 feet high and 1 foot width the second pic is up to date i took today the others are so you can see what im workin with


Sexy cab. Do you plan on finishing with just Dixie cups? IVe seen some crazy colas grown out of dixie cups, like 2 oz colas but you have to be mighty careful with PH and Salts from fertilizer with such a small amount of medium. Just saying cause itd be cool to see your cab highly successful.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jun 27, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Sexy cab. Do you plan on finishing with just Dixie cups? IVe seen some crazy colas grown out of dixie cups, like 2 oz colas but you have to be mighty careful with PH and Salts from fertilizer with such a small amount of medium. Just saying cause itd be cool to see your cab highly successful.


 yea mab ive done it three times already look in the begining of my journal


----------



## litljohn (Jun 27, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea mab ive done it three times already look in the begining of my journal


 hey everyone,i just updated my journal.im using a 150 hps light from e-cono lights and the strain is the church from greenhouse seeds. check it out and leave any comments or questions.this is my second grow so some more help would be great.


----------



## R.Duke (Jun 28, 2009)

I just got my ghetto fab DIY 150W HPS/reflector set up on my kiddos. 

I purchased the lamp in the following link from econo lights. It was a painless process to strip out the guts, and extent the ballast. I spent $30 at the Home Depot for wiring, and miscellaneous aluminum/bracketing/fasteners to construct the "reflector" (bassicaly a piece of aluminum ducting, opened up, and drilled for eyehooks/bracket to hold the socket). I'm looking for a little feedback on the reflector. I'm not sure if it isn't doing more harm than good. 

In addition to the hps, I have roughly 70w of 6500K CFLs to help penetrate to the lower areas of the plants. 

The plants themselves are the remaining best from a batch of 21 germinated seeds from a potent sack o' corn. In my haste to get this whole operation setup (my mother just started an 18 month kemo regimen...I'm attempting the supply medicine to her and several close friends in like circumstance) I didn't really keep a good journal. As such I don't really know how long these darlings have been alive for. Haha. I'm attempting to develop a "feel" for what marijuana needs to be fat and happy. If you see any obvious concerns, please let me know. I am here to learn. 

As a side note: how hot is the transformer in the ballast supposed to get? I just touched it, and burned the shit out of my hand...it's also making a cackling whine reminiscent of a locus hiss. Normal?

Lamp I purchased: http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z

Picture time! (all pictures were taken with the internal macbook camera. Better photography equipment will be brought into play soon).


----------



## slinger36s (Jun 28, 2009)

GreenHouse Seeds The Church, currently flowering under SunSystem 2 150w hps, 4 weeks into flowering, watering with molasses and 10-50-10 bloom booster, current height 19 inches, current width 18 inches. odor control by Fabreze True Air Carbon Filter non scented. Pre-mature Lower bud smoke report: Head High 1 hr, Couch Lock body high 3 hrs of of .4 of a gram in volcano vaporizer. 
-slinger36s


----------



## litljohn (Jun 29, 2009)

i would put that ballast in a metal box or atleast on a metal plate.the ballast puts of a lot of heat and being exposed like that could be a fire hazzard.what i did was keep the ballast the way it came and just cut the wires to the socket and extend that.this way you have a remote ballast but it stays contianed.


----------



## blahblahblah123 (Jun 29, 2009)

If anyone is willing to critique my new proposed 150w HPS grow box setup, please take a took, desperate for input! pics inside

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/208404-second-grow-upgrading-my-box.html


----------



## silentzombie (Jun 29, 2009)

i was thinking about setting up a scrog grow in an old night stand starting them off with 2x100w MH bulbs and moving to one MH and 150w HPS for flower... can anyone direct me to thread about smaller grows, I am concerned about dissipating heat in such a tight space.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 30, 2009)

Silent, if you choose inlet and exhaust fans with a large CFM rating you shouldn't have too bad heat issues...
4" bathroom extractor fans are a good start..The c heaper fans are around 230 cfm, the more expensive powerful & silent type are around 3-450+CFM..

There is plenty of info throughout the thread about dealing with heat,and especially small grow spaces...just gotta read..


Pce 

Frosty


----------



## silentzombie (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I am new and was browsing through and got a lot of useful ideas from the PC case growers... It looks like I could get a decent yield from a single female SCrOGed nice and bushy. I'm going to wait until my seedlings mature and select a strong mother to clip from before building the night stand box. I'll be sure to take and post pics when I start building.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 30, 2009)

cool, sounds like you got yourself a plan 
And welcome to the 150w club from all of us  

Frosty.

Update- just chopped the other FAMC..
the other 2 that are just starting to flower will now have the twin 150w cab to themselves..so they should fatten up real nice.

Go steady y'all


----------



## PooreFarmer (Jul 1, 2009)

how would u set up one of those cheap bathroom exhaust fans for a carbon filter and is it as effective to blow the air through the filter than suck


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jul 1, 2009)

Youc an buy them in diff sizes or make a diy scrubber usng the tutorials in the diy page.
yes you can blow air thru the filters.


----------



## PooreFarmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## PooreFarmer (Jul 2, 2009)

another quick question
what is scrog? something to do with suppercropping or training or what? i'm not new to gardening but pretty new to the whole forum and terminolgy thing


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 2, 2009)

PooreFarmer said:


> another quick question
> what is scrog? something to do with suppercropping or training or what? i'm not new to gardening but pretty new to the whole forum and terminolgy thing


*ScrOG (Screen of Green) From what I've read on the FAQ https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=71, it's a technique growers use to keep their plants small and bushy. 
Example pic below*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah scrog is a great way to achieve good yield and yet maintain small easily managed/trained plants....LEt the plants grow into mesh screen then train the branches in and out of the screen.
there's a whole bunch of scrog veterans on here that should throw some light on the subect for ya...see above link in Docs post, or search for scrog.


----------



## PooreFarmer (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks guys
this 150w thing sounds alot more challenging than what i'm used to
sould be lotsa fun


----------



## bc.trip (Jul 7, 2009)

thursday will be two weeks of flushing and 8 weeks flowering for this bubblicious. she hasn't started to yellow yet and the older growth is 50/50 amber/cloudy, so i'm thinking she's got a couple weeks left.


----------



## mjisgood21 (Jul 7, 2009)

Im geting the htgsupply 150 hps soon.Im growing in a 8x8 closet.I would like to know the basics about using them.
how many plants I could grow,ideal distance from plants, taking care of the extra heat(w/o the $150+ in/outtake systems), & How to have a safe setup(no firehazerd).And anymore advice.thanks
Edit:Here are the links.Im adding 3 uvb bulbs also.
http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=53025
http://www.valuepetsupplies.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/SFV/32440/vpid/6269933/vpcsid/0/rid/126301?zmam=33541279&zmas=1&zmac=9&zmap=PT2191


----------



## mexsinsemilla (Jul 7, 2009)

How many female do u think i can keep veging under a htgsupply 150 hps ??


----------



## litljohn (Jul 8, 2009)

well my church clones are 32 days flowering now and i just added 4 early misty seedlings.i gave the seeds to my dad but he started to kill them so he gave them back.they should start coming back fine.the church clones has developed nice little stems,there about half the size of a quarter.so any advice,comments,or even constructive critisisim would be great.happy growing every body.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 8, 2009)

litljohn said:


> well my church clones are 32 days flowering now and i just added 4 early misty seedlings.i gave the seeds to my dad but he started to kill them so he gave them back.they should start coming back fine.the church clones has developed nice little stems,there about half the size of a quarter.so any advice,comments,or even constructive critisisim would be great.happy growing every body.


 anybody out there in the 150 club.the plants are growing fine but any advice to make my buds better kiss-asswould be great.


----------



## snyder007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Snapped these off earlier tonight. More in the link in my signature if your interested.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 8, 2009)

snyder007 said:


> Snapped these off earlier tonight. More in the link in my signature if your interested.


 those look pretty good.need a smoke report when there done drying.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 8, 2009)

well,now that i look at your pics,those are still going arent they.looks like they need another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## snyder007 (Jul 9, 2009)

I still have another 3-4 weeks to go. My blueberry's main cola is now bigger then a 20 oz bottle of soda. I cannot wait to post pictures of it on my scale.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 9, 2009)

snyder007 said:


> I still have another 3-4 weeks to go. My blueberry's main cola is now bigger then a 20 oz bottle of soda. I cannot wait to post pictures of it on my scale.


 wow,i wish my main colas got that big.i use a small 150 watt hps so my main colas only get a little bigger than a bic lighter.but its really good dank so thats all that matters.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 9, 2009)

litljohn said:


> wow,i wish my main colas got that big.i use a small 150 watt hps so my main colas only get a little bigger than a bic lighter.but its really good dank so thats all that matters.


 maybe i should use some cfl's on the side so theyll get a little bigger.i bet they would make a big diffrence to the bud size.


----------



## snyder007 (Jul 9, 2009)

My blueberry has some absolute beast genetics. Read the link in my signature from beginning to end to see how it came to be over the past 2 months.


----------



## GreenGiant81 (Jul 9, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> Almost 3 weeks in and looking dank!


wait what strain is that? because at three weeks thats mighty mature


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

well here is some of the mini plants i harvest 12 12 from start to finsh in solo cups they where both 4 cola plants but i had to make an emergency move the other day and the ballast fell and cut off one of the colas and the lights got messed up so they went a day without light


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

o yea the light is a 150 watt hps in a cooltube i have a swamp cooler in the toom for temps also


----------



## litljohn (Jul 10, 2009)

those are little plants,but they look pretty good.you should veg for 1-2 weeks,youll still have a small plant but youll get alot more bud.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

ive done it this way 4 times man and ive never vegged i dont like to its higher on the electric bill and i rent from old people so but i harvest pretty fast and i had to take these down a little early to cus of the heat issues i was havin but i fixed it yesterday


----------



## litljohn (Jul 10, 2009)

do you use seeds or clones???


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

seeds 12 12 from start to finsh


----------



## litljohn (Jul 10, 2009)

iwas thinking about doing some seeds 12/12 from the beginning.just to fill in the space in my bud cab.how long does it take to sex them on 12/12 from seed,2weeks????


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jul 10, 2009)

it took like 21 days i think im not sure id have to go back and look at dates and stuff but its all in my ournal in my sig jus go to when i started the 10 latest that have 7 left they showed incredibly fast man


----------



## litljohn (Jul 11, 2009)

hey 150 club.i just thought i would let you guys know i updated my journal.i have some better pics but they could be alot better.these buds are starting to put on tons of trich's(hmmmmm-sugar)just click on my sig. to check out the pics and journal.questions and comments are welcome.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jul 12, 2009)

litljohn said:


> wow,i wish my main colas got that big.i use a small 150 watt hps so my main colas only get a little bigger than a bic lighter.but its really good dank so thats all that matters.


*Bro you should be achieving buds much larger than that... sounds like you may need to tweak your setup a lil..*




litljohn said:


> maybe i should use some cfl's on the side so theyll get a little bigger.i bet they would make a big diffrence to the bud size.


*CFLS will def help it grow, but the 150 will work fine if its used efficiently..*



pitbudz87 said:


> seeds 12 12 from start to finsh


 *Word 12/12 works great for me.*


litljohn said:


> iwas thinking about doing some seeds 12/12 from the beginning.just to fill in the space in my bud cab.how long does it take to sex them on 12/12 from seed,2weeks????


 *Mine tend to show sex at the 8/9 node when grown 12/12 from bean,which can be anywhere from 3-6wks, strain dependent.*


----------



## litljohn (Jul 12, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> *Bro you should be achieving buds much larger than that... sounds like you may need to tweak your setup a lil..well,what would you suggest to make my setup better.the only thing that i could think of is putting in an exhuast and maybe some co2,and when i say the size as a bic i meen length not girth,they get about 3 times fatter than a bic*


----------



## bc.trip (Jul 12, 2009)

hopefully a week away from harvest. this thursday will be 3 weeks flushing.


----------



## cheafinkush1721 (Jul 13, 2009)

can i flower with a 250 watt mh, and some fluoros, and still get some nice buddz??


----------



## user6079 (Jul 13, 2009)

there is too many posts to read them all, but in the first few pages there was talk of a son agro 150w hps bulb?

where can i find one?
are there any enhanced bulbs for 150w hps?


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 13, 2009)

cheafinkush1721 said:


> can i flower with a 250 watt mh, and some fluoros, and still get some nice buddz??


*From what I've read that would be a no. You can use HPS to veg and flower but MH would only be good to veg with.*


----------



## litljohn (Jul 13, 2009)

i think they should have a son a gro bulb in a 150 watt.i would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jul 13, 2009)

litljohn said:


> frostythesnowthug said:
> 
> 
> > *Bro you should be achieving buds much larger than that... sounds like you may need to tweak your setup a lil..well,what would you suggest to make my setup better.the only thing that i could think of is putting in an exhuast and maybe some co2,and when i say the size as a bic i meen length not girth,they get about 3 times fatter than a bic*
> ...


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jul 18, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jul 19, 2009)

Sup strangerdude, welcome to the club 
Hit us up with some pix n setup details so we know what ya workin with..

Pce

Frosty


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jul 19, 2009)

Update: Just put a coupla beans into some hempys(made from bar ice buckets theyre CHEAP as heck on ebay)to see how they grow,and while the other 2 FAMC continue flowering.

5L 100% perlite medium, watering with plain water for the next 1-2wks, then i will be adding 7ml per litre of Ionics grow thereafter.
Once theyre on the the Ionics grow, they will be vegged for a further 2 wks, then thrown into flower in the 2x150 cab.
The strains in the hempys are Blubonic & Big Bud.
I also have pollen collected from Famc, that will be used on some of the lower blubonic buds, hopefully to start creating another new auto strain...
Blubonic is killer stuff, and would greatly improve the genes of my next auto strain.
big bud will also be crossed with the famc for its mega yield properties.
and then the hard work begins of making it stable.....lol seems like its never ending

go steady y'all

frosty


----------



## ink the world (Jul 19, 2009)

Newest member of the club just checking in.

Just got my 150 HPS from HTG and using it w/ 27 watt CFL 's right now. Have seedlings that are a week old from sprouting.

My plan is to do a small perpetual grow using 2 micro cabs for mom and clones using CFL's.
Flowering will be in small closet space w/ 150 watt HPS and CFL's..

Been following the thread for a little while now and learned alot already. Thanks for all the help. Ill post some pics soon.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 19, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Newest member of the club just checking in.
> 
> Just got my 150 HPS from HTG and using it w/ 27 watt CFL 's right now. Have seedlings that are a week old from sprouting.
> 
> ...


 welcome to the club.what strain are you growing,any pics of the set up.


----------



## ink the world (Jul 19, 2009)

This is my first grow in 10 years, so im shaking off the rust so to speak.

In these pics they are 6 days from sprouting.
This will be the flowering cab, im in the process of getting all i need to build a smaller cab for a mom and another for clones.

Im using bagseed for this grow, i wanna iron out any potential problems before i buy seeds.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 20, 2009)

*Hello fellow 150w members. This is what I got so far, picture was taken last Friday after a good feed. It is a foot and a half and 13 days in to flowering today. Does the plant look OK for a first timer? **How soon will I see some flowers?**Input appreciated.








*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jul 20, 2009)

nice lookin lady y'all have there doc


----------



## litljohn (Jul 20, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Hello fellow 150w members. This is what I got so far, picture was taken last Friday after a good feed. It is a foot and a half and 13 days in to flowering today. Does the plant look OK for a first timer? **How soon will I see some flowers?**Input appreciated.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 that looks nice.you should see some hairs starting soon if not already,it will take another week or 2 for the buds to start forming.so what strain are you growing?it looks like a indica strain,it has huge leaves.keep up the good work


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 21, 2009)

litljohn said:


> that looks nice.you should see some hairs starting soon if not already,it will take another week or 2 for the buds to start forming.so what strain are you growing?it looks like a indica strain,it has huge leaves.keep up the good work


*Thanks man... It's White Rhino and I hope to see some action soon*


----------



## ink the world (Jul 25, 2009)

I have an update and a question or two.


My seedlings are at 2 weeks now since they sprouted. I have them in clear plastic cups.

My first question: Is this bad?
I had a friend tell me that it was, but my plants seem healthy and happy. I like being able to see the root system. I plan on transplanting in another week to what will be the final pots. Plus I dont think the roots are really getting a large amount of light.

Ive read a little about taking clones from buds. Anyone use that method?

Id rather not take cuttings from an unknown. I dont wanna sex them and then go back to veg just to flower again. Anyones input or experience would be mucho appreciated.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 25, 2009)

ink the world said:


> I have an update and a question or two.
> 
> 
> My seedlings are at 2 weeks now since they sprouted. I have them in clear plastic cups.
> ...


 those look good for 2 weeks.it would be better in a bigger pot and the clear cups do hurt the roots.any light will slow down root development and that is bad.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 25, 2009)

ink the world said:


> I have an update and a question or two.
> 
> 
> My seedlings are at 2 weeks now since they sprouted. I have them in clear plastic cups.
> ...


 i take my cuttings 2-3 weeks in to flowering and it works fine.they root quik but when they start growing the put off a lot of single blade leaves at first but then starts looking normal again.


----------



## ink the world (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks for the help man.

Ill be transplanting first thing tomorrow.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jul 27, 2009)

I have 7 Churches and 2 BigBud X OG Kush X Blackberry now going under my 150w light and there looking good, The Church clones are going fucking mad, there nodes are so tight its crazy.. Thanks to craigslist, i got them 10 bucks a pop, not bad i beleive.

The Churches LOVE my indoor setup, the BG yada yada is growing rediculously slow comparitively. There in miracle grow potting soil, i give them 1/3 recomended dose of the Tomato version of Miracle Grow (Church LOVES MG) and a couple drops of Super thrive per Q gallon of Distilled water. The BGOGBB its getting these weird golden streaks down the center vein of the leafes that consome a good portion of the leaf. Any one experience this? Blus the big lower fan leaves turn completly yellow one at a time so i cut them off. this has seemed to stop.

Ill get pics up soon.


----------



## sixtynineher (Jul 27, 2009)

Subscribed.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jul 27, 2009)

ink the world said:


> I have an update and a question or two.
> 
> 
> My seedlings are at 2 weeks now since they sprouted. I have them in clear plastic cups.
> ...



Im also using clear pots, 2 liter bottles, and i like them because i can see when my clones are establishing a good root system. But it is not good. i plan on giving them a month in the 2 liter bottles. IVe had experience with mold growing in the 'clear' pot so ya, not a great plan. Maybe the green Mountain Dew 2 liter bottles would work better because plants dont 'see' Green light. 

But ya man looking good, mine are similar in size to yours, looking good.


----------



## ink the world (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice and kind words....i transplanted a couple days ago and they went berserk, almost doubled in size in 3 days now.... gotta figure they needed it 

Ya ill probably use the clear cups to root my clones, once i see roots Ill transplant 'em into solid containers.


----------



## snyder007 (Jul 28, 2009)

Photos of my recently chopped/dried Blueberry plant. Total weight of the main cola was 20.4 grams. Had to snip it into 4 separate pieces to weigh it. As of right now it is some of the best pot I have ever smoked. It is a real shame to smoke it.


----------



## litljohn (Jul 28, 2009)

these are my church clones,59 days buddin ,im gonna let them go for 11 more days witch makes 10 weeks buddin.only a 150 watt hps and 1 1/2 gallon pots with crappy dirt.its looking soooo fucking good right now,i cant wait.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jul 29, 2009)

sup... 

will post pix of the 2wk old blubonic and big bud hempys a la wkend..

*Bobharvey *- Clear your PM inbox bro, cant PM ya as its full, the answer to your Q is yes, hit me up again, and i'll sort it.


Pce..
Frosty


----------



## mjisgood21 (Jul 31, 2009)

bagseed.They been on 12/12 for 2 days now.Yeah theyre a lil small for flowering,but idc.One seems to be showing more then the other,the smaller one.But hopefully these will be females this time.
I toped em if you couldn't tell.Pic 4 is the smaller one,If you look you can see a white dot kinda in the middle of the pic.I swear its white hairs deveoping.My cam isn't good enough to show it in good detail.I will post another update as soon I theyre sex shows.


----------



## LOWNskater52 (Jul 31, 2009)

great thread


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 7, 2009)

ohh man i wish you guys could see whats up, its a jungle over here.


----------



## ink the world (Aug 7, 2009)

Im starting week 4 since my plants sprouted.

Hope to take some cuttings next week.


----------



## litljohn (Aug 7, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Im starting week 4 since my plants sprouted.
> 
> Hope to take some cuttings next week.


 they say you should wait till your plants are 8 weeks old before taking cuttings.i tried to take cuttings at younger stages,it works but i found that the older plants give better results.they look pretty good for 4 weeks,what strain is it?


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 8, 2009)

Im tellin you folks verticle, verticle... and most importantly, you called it, verticle.


----------



## tweezy (Aug 10, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Im tellin you folks verticle, verticle... and most importantly, you called it, verticle.


(hint: vertical)


----------



## ink the world (Aug 10, 2009)

They are just bagseed that I saved. There are 3 that look like very promising Indicas; I hope to get 2 moms out of the 3.My original plan was to let them veg for a few more weeks, but space is becoming limited faster than I expected (first grow in a long time)
My height is very limited so im starting flowering tomorrow. 

My plan is to have a small perpetual garden using clones and lollipopping due to my height issues in the grow space..


Today I took 2 cuttings from each of the 3. If they dont do well I can always take more in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jonboy30 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is prob the best thread I've come across in a long time on RIU. So good in fact, I ordered myself a 150 hps set up today. Can't wait till it comes in the mail!
Quick question...I see that most of you guys use stealth cabs. I don't need the stealth cab for my indoor grows...will a 150 be sufficient for a decent personal grow without a cab?


----------



## DocBrown (Aug 12, 2009)

jonboy30 said:


> will a 150 be sufficient for a decent personal grow without a cab?


*
Definitely...*


----------



## jonboy30 (Aug 12, 2009)

most excellent...can't wait for my set up to come in...bought mine from HTGardensupply.com


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 13, 2009)

Heres my project. Like i said vertical is where its at. The second cab is for my moms and clones, i coated the outside with plastic bonding spray paint and as you can see, its pretty effective for light trapping. 

Church, one month veg, almost one week flowering.


----------



## jonboy30 (Aug 13, 2009)

That's pretty sweet set up you got there MM...how tall do your ladies typically end up getting when finished?
I think I'm going to begin with some bag seed at 12/12 from seed...so I kinda wanna have a good idea of how big they should get finished. Also, how many plants should I grow at once with 1 150 watt Hps? Size containers? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sixtynineher (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you have to take the bulb out of the fixture or can you just leave it in. I left mine in and it has been working well. so I guess what I am trying to ask are there more benefits to taking it out and making your own setup??


----------



## (Butters) (Aug 13, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Heres my project. Like i said vertical is where its at. The second cab is for my moms and clones, i coated the outside with plastic bonding spray paint and as you can see, its pretty effective for light trapping.
> 
> Church, one month veg, almost one week flowering.


I'm curious about your yields with that vertical set up?

Any particular reason your light is from the ground up instead of the more typical "hanging" light set up?

What are your temps like close to the plants? Do the plants tend to grow into the light and if so, how do you stop them from touching the hot bulb?

Great use of the space there. Talk about efficiency.

-Butters


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 13, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> I'm curious about your yields with that vertical set up?
> 
> Any particular reason your light is from the ground up instead of the more typical "hanging" light set up?
> 
> ...


Ya for all curious this will be my first successful (fingers crossed) grow, by successful i also mean complete.  There loving these worm castings, i had alot of seemingly stunted plants go crazy once in the wormcastings. 

I just use two 12o mm comp fans and temps are about 75-80, just about ambient temp. i have my light ground up because that ducting actually has a comp fan in it and i plan to rise it and durn the fan on so i dont have to worry about the leafs getting burnt as much. Its a cool tube setup, and it works siting down, same deal and its easier just sitting it down than hanging it obviously.

did you notice the 2nd shelf? im going to have another shelf once i have more 'stock', then ill most likly throw a 400 watt in there.

Yeild? im not sure. Im going for a gram per watt!!! call me god, call me crazy. well see.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 16, 2009)

cool and hey, thanks for the love, just wait tell you see what this bitch will put out.


----------



## chronicdice88 (Aug 16, 2009)

this thread is awesome! alot of great grows with 150 watters! including myself.. keep the party goin!


----------



## jonboy30 (Aug 16, 2009)

got my HTG supply 150 watt set up on Friday...only been a few days, haven't seen much happening yet...


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 19, 2009)

man im so pissed right now, i bought a 150w hps on an ebay store and the asshole just sent me an email saying that they didnt actually have any in stock.....who does that? sets up a ebay page for a product that they dont even have..... i am planning on growing in a 4' by 4' closet, ive been givin it some thought and ....do u guys think a 150 will be sufficient for that space?


----------



## ink the world (Aug 19, 2009)

SativaFan said:


> man im so pissed right now, i bought a 150w hps on an ebay store and the asshole just sent me an email saying that they didnt actually have any in stock.....who does that? sets up a ebay page for a product that they dont even have..... i am planning on growing in a 4' by 4' closet, ive been givin it some thought and ....do u guys think a 150 will be sufficient for that space?


It should be OK, keep in mind the 150 isnt gonna penetrate the canopy very well .....i'd learn about SOG or LST to maximize the lights potential


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 19, 2009)

sativafan- youd be much better off with a 4oo wat in that amount of space, i heard 150 wats are only good for up to 12" radius, so yeah your gana want 400wats at least.

Heres an update-

Church at 12 days flowering. The last to shots are of my one Big Bud X Blackberry X Kush, and it has the solid cola thing going on where the church like to bush out a bit.

Any opinions are considedered, this is my first tracked grow so im curious how they are doing for 12 days flowering..


----------



## bleubeard (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I don't exactly grow mj. However I did just recently upgrade my "garden" to a 150w hps, in addition to my old a pair of 55w PLL flouros. I hope to use this setup one day to grow pot just not the right time now...The guy at the hydro shop talked me into getting the Sun System 150w HPS, which was actually a decent deal I thought at ~$80. I just have one fatalli pepper plant in the tent right now. Today I cut a hole in the side of the sunsystem reflector and bolted on a PC fan, dunno it it will help any but worth a try...Heres my current journal/thread https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/199228-bleus-2009-hydro-garden.html







So..Can I be in the club?


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 19, 2009)

yea thats what i had in mind, this is a great forum, everybody has been so helpful with my hard decisions


----------



## bc.trip (Aug 19, 2009)

bleubeard said:


> Well, I don't exactly grow mj. However I did just recently upgrade my "garden" to a 150w hps, in addition to my old a pair of 55w PLL flouros. I hope to use this setup one day to grow pot just not the right time now...The guy at the hydro shop talked me into getting the Sun System 150w HPS, which was actually a decent deal I thought at ~$80. I just have one fatalli pepper plant in the tent right now. Today I cut a hole in the side of the sunsystem reflector and bolted on a PC fan, dunno it it will help any but worth a try...Heres my current journal/thread https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/199228-bleus-2009-hydro-garden.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey man, i just started my first pepper plants and to be honest...i'm more excited about them than i am my current crop of mj just for the fact that i haven't grown peppers before. cultivation is a beautiful process to partake in regardless of the species! welcome to the club.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 26, 2009)

Ya i agree that peper grow is looking good. i havnt mastered the my jalepeno pepper plant yet, peppers seem reall picky, i learned they love very dry conditions so far... but yea man, cool little setup.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 26, 2009)

DWC with Dyna-gro & bagseed 150watt light


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 26, 2009)

lol Same light Bluebeard, I think the bulb only has a 9 month life..


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 26, 2009)

Are there suppost to be pics or are you just strutten your stuff?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Are there suppost to be pics or are you just strutten your stuff?


 sorry, I like the thread. Great info.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Any opinions are considedered, this is my first tracked grow so im curious how they are doing for 12 days flowering..


Thats damn good for 12 days, I onece had a dream about the strain "Church"..I was in the city getting seeds. Hasn't came true yet.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 27, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> Thats damn good for 12 days, I onece had a dream about the strain "Church"..I was in the city getting seeds. Hasn't came true yet.



Cool thanks man, i should have updates tonight to.

I took some premy samples and they set me pretty good, its a reall chill, kind of creative high.

You should post your grow man, why not? Sounds like your legal anyways, even if not, id have to call you a paranoid nut if your trippin your going to get busted. I had a Detective figure out my last 150w grow and they said it was so small they were gana let me go without charges if i killed all the plants.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

Check out some old grows..

Scrog 150 DWC





The shitty looking plant died oh well


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool setup man, i want to try scrog one of these days... Man theres one thing id do for sure there though, move that light hella closer. The farthest i keep my plants from my 150 is 12', but pretty much all of them are within 4-5 inches. And the buds that get in the 3-4 inch range go buts, i have some side buds that get close to the light, bigger than the main cola. Jus


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

14" now i fear burns, i may do it


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

better?


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 27, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> better?


Much. Could go more, could cut that space in half, but i dont know how that will effect the light reach to all your girly girls.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

No closer with that reflector!


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 27, 2009)

Alright, alright! But damn would that look sexy a little closer...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 27, 2009)

6 sq ft rough 22' by 36'


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 28, 2009)

Day 22

Heres my Church and my one BigbudXBlackberryXKush (Only 7" Tall!) at 22 days flower. I switched from MG to Foxfarms and MOAB (mother of all bloom) nutes yesterday because i think its burning my plants( the leaves are burritoing)


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 28, 2009)

Where can i find this church


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 28, 2009)

Greenhouse Seed co. Are the parents of Church.

Where do you live?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 28, 2009)

in America land of the free, or so they say.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 28, 2009)

No like whats your Name and address?

HEHE. but what state?


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 28, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> No like whats your Name and address?
> 
> HEHE. but what state?


john doe texas


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2009)

Are the 150 HSP lamps able to use just a lamp base, do they need a ballast?
I am looking into a stealth system, but need to work out energy use details and security issues so I don't end up in pokey or on fire.
I am a newby and new to this post, so be gentle.

Are the 150 HSP lamps able to use just a lamp base, do they need a ballast?
Does anyone use wormcastings for nutrition? Does it work well or need suppliments?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Are the 150 HSP lamps able to use just a lamp base, do they need a ballast?
> I am looking into a stealth system, but need to work out energy use details and security issues so I don't end up in pokey or on fire.
> I am a newby and new to this post, so be gentle.
> 
> ...


You do need a ballast for any HID light, HPS or MH. 

Im using Wormcastings. One of my girls was very stunted, i didnt understand. When i transplanted into a Wormcasting mix, it had a amazing turnaround. Worm castings are a source of Micro nutrience. Its to heavy to use straight (Will stunt growth) you could use just Wormcastings and something like 25% perlite as long as your adding Nutrience.

Good luck with your setup.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 29, 2009)

Well my sun system has the ballast built in, it only cost $80 too


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cool thread you guys got here. Looks like its been around a while too.
I really am surprised more of you 150 watters are not scrog. 
IMO thats the only way to go with low wattage.

I was looking at the distance the light is away from your plants and thought 
I would add I have flowered with 400w eight inches away without any burns. 
Thats in a diy cool tube. I tried it closer and got light poisoning so thats 
as close as i could recommend for a 400. That make me think a 150W could be closer.

I dont know if you got this chart but it helped me in the past.







.​


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 29, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool thread you guys got here. Looks like its been around a while too.
> I really am surprised more of you 150 watters are not scrog.
> IMO thats the only way to go with low wattage.
> 
> ...


wow great resource!


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 29, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Cool thread you guys got here. Looks like its been around a while too.
> I really am surprised more of you 150 watters are not scrog.
> IMO thats the only way to go with low wattage.
> 
> ...


Aewsome chart.

This is exactly what ive been telling the cat, but he thinks hes going to burn his girls.


----------



## ink the world (Aug 29, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Aewsome chart.
> 
> This is exactly what ive been telling the cat, but he thinks hes going to burn his girls.


Great chart +rep for ya

Wish i had found this 2 weeks ago, toasted a plant. Hope it saves someone from my "experiment" of how close can i go?


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey, how close can you put your hand to the light and feel comfortable? 

You can move your plants up to that point. As long as it isnt Hot on the hand, it wont be hot on your plants.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 29, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Great chart +rep for ya
> 
> Wish i had found this 2 weeks ago, toasted a plant. Hope it saves someone from my "experiment" of how close can i go?


PRetty damn close. i have good air flow so like to get my girls up to 3 inches from the bulb. The closer the more intensity and the bigger your bud will florish.

Hoods are a different story, they create an aura of heat around the bulb so just go by hand. IF your hand is comfortable here, not Hot but just a bit warm, then your good.


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 29, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Hey, how close can you put your hand to the light and feel comfortable?
> 
> You can move your plants up to that point. As long as it isnt Hot on the hand, it wont be hot on your plants.


I found that rule doesn't really apply to bulbs in cool tubes.
The reason I say that is I put enough air through the tube so there was no heat at all. 
I though I could put them right next to it. I was wrong. It wasn't the heat that fucked them up, 
IMO It was the density of the lumen's. All buds closer then eight inches were damaged and there was zero heat. 
Go figure.

I know I was able to get them closer then if I didn't use an air cooled unit but something fucked them up and I 
think its called light poisoning.

.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 29, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I found that rule doesn't really apply to bulbs in cool tubes.
> The reason I say that is I put enough air through the tube so there was no heat at all.
> I though I could put them right next to it. I was wrong. It wasn't the heat that fucked them up,
> IMO It was the density of the lumen's. All buds closer then eight inches were damaged and there was zero heat.
> ...


Oh for sure, cooltubes is another story. I understand light 'bleaching'. I was actually asking the Lizard.

I had my plants right up on my 150w cooltube and they were happy, i imagine with 400w thatd be intense, but youd be wasting the amount of coverage a 400w can put out if you did that anyways.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 29, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Hey, how close can you put your hand to the light and feel comfortable?
> 
> You can move your plants up to that point. As long as it isnt Hot on the hand, it wont be hot on your plants.


It sees in a past grow i had leaves 4" from the light. i guess the scrog thing threw my mind to do something diffrent
Really can t move the plants in the screen .
How low can you go? well see later.


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 29, 2009)

MuntantLizzard said:


> It sees in a past grow i had leaves 4" from the light. i guess the scrog thing threw my mind to do something diffrent
> Really can t move the plants in the screen .
> How low can you go? well see later.


Everyone seeks truth, just trying to feed my birds some truth.

But ok, sorry for busting your nuts. Now more worries


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 29, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Everyone seeks truth, just trying to feed my birds some truth.
> 
> But ok, sorry for busting your nuts. Now more worries


no nuts busted


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Aug 29, 2009)

"The chart is good" Lizzard not gonna go 4 to allow growth buffer


----------



## pitbudz87 (Aug 30, 2009)

yea that is a good chart im running a diy cooltube and put my plants about 4 to 
5 inches away from it


----------



## ink the world (Aug 30, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> PRetty damn close. i have good air flow so like to get my girls up to 3 inches from the bulb. The closer the more intensity and the bigger your bud will florish.
> 
> Hoods are a different story, they create an aura of heat around the bulb so just go by hand. IF your hand is comfortable here, not Hot but just a bit warm, then your good.


Yeah im using a reflector...i hadnt raised the light in a couple days and pushed it a little too far...
Lesson learned, im happy to say 1 of the 2 plants recovered nicely. The fan leaves seem OK, little dry spots but they seem healthy enough....pic.2 is the top at 2 weeks flowering

I moved my intake to blow up at the light and push hot air away from the tops and into my cloning chamber thats above.
Pic 1.

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CHECK OUT MY GROWLOG AND COMMENT, LINK IN MY SIG.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/234416-d-i-y.html you can do it!


----------



## Nugglet (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys. This is my first post in here but i have a 150W hps set up going also  Ill post my set up later but to go back to ur topic about the chart for a moment. My 150Hps Is about 12 inchs from my main cola... From that chart it says its to far.. But i have my hps is a reclector. Like a circle one that some guys use for cfls except mines a hps haha.. ANyways if i go closer then like 10-12" my hard starts to burn.. So should i just go by the chart? or stay with moi hand test?


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 1, 2009)

One word for you. Fan.


----------



## figtree (Sep 1, 2009)

hey fellas, just picked myself a 150 watt sunsystem fixture...now lookin to join in the 150 fun. got it yesterday to replace my cfl setup . plants already look happier. i'll post pics when i get a chance, just wanted to say......hey. 

my cfl experiment had a bad outcome, way to much wattage for the amount of lumens. way too hot as well. no heat isues anymore, im steady at 77.3 now..... i was at 88~93 with cfl.


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 1, 2009)

figtree said:


> hey fellas, just picked myself a 150 watt sunsystem fixture...now lookin to join in the 150 fun. got it yesterday to replace my cfl setup . plants already look happier. i'll post pics when i get a chance, just wanted to say......hey.
> 
> my cfl experiment had a bad outcome, way to much wattage for the amount of lumens. way too hot as well. no heat isues anymore, im steady at 77.3 now..... i was at 88~93 with cfl.


 Welcome fig...good to see a fellow 150'er new to the scene...I'm about a week and a half into a 150 watt 12/12 from seed grow as an experiment...if the outcome is to my liking, I will expand on it. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nugglet (Sep 1, 2009)

I do have multiple fans running in my box lol.. does anyone have a better solution? Should my plant be closer?


----------



## bc.trip (Sep 1, 2009)

Nugglet said:


> I do have multiple fans running in my box lol.. does anyone have a better solution? Should my plant be closer?


i would look in to a diy cooltube. that's your best bet to get the light closer and keep the temps under control. they aren't expensive to make.


----------



## Nugglet (Sep 1, 2009)

i was looking around and its like 40$ or so to make one? I do believe.. anyways i dunno man the way i think of it is the sun is wayy far away right? and it does okay, and i relise that when i put my hps like 12" away from my plant it feels like the same heat on my hand as the sun does just walking outside on a hot day... i can feel a nice temp so it must be getting enough light into my plants? If i move my hand at like 10 inches it already starts to get hot..


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 2, 2009)

Nugglet said:


> i was looking around and its like 40$ or so to make one? I do believe.. anyways i dunno man the way i think of it is the sun is wayy far away right? and it does okay, and i relise that when i put my hps like 12" away from my plant it feels like the same heat on my hand as the sun does just walking outside on a hot day... i can feel a nice temp so it must be getting enough light into my plants? If i move my hand at like 10 inches it already starts to get hot..


 I think the problem lies in the reflector. Is it one of those you use for reptiles? in my setup I have my light in the original fixture that i bought at H.D. and it sits about four to five inches away from my plant and no burning. So you may want to check your reflector. but Deff get back to us on that.


----------



## rotwiler (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm using (2)150 watt sunsystem lights. I was using 1 with cfls on the side for 12/12, but bought another one for lower young plants so they don't have to stretch. Here is a pic from last night, been in 12/12 about a month now, plant is around 9 weeks total from bag seed. I only have one large plant, I also have a young plant I just stuck into 12/12. Is my first ever attempt at growing. I broke off the main cola when it just went into 12/12, all the other sites grew to the same height, so now I have 8 main buds nice size and 2 others almost as large, and a bunch of lower sites not looking too bad.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 2, 2009)

rotwiler said:


> I'm using (2)150 watt sunsystem lights. I was using 1 with cfls on the side for 12/12, but bought another one for lower young plants so they don't have to stretch. Here is a pic from last night, been in 12/12 about a month now, plant is around 9 weeks total from bad seed. I only have one large plant, I also have a young plant I just stuck into 12/12. Is my first ever attempt at growing. I broke off the main cola when it just went into 12/12, all the other sites grew to the same height, so now I have 8 main buds nice size and 2 others almost as large, and a bunch of lower sites not looking too bad.


Nice looking plants man. Did your top that you broke make two little tinny colas? Thats what happened to me the first time i topped (didnt know what i was doing) Cause i topped my plant when it was budding, and i got these two colas that probably were a bowl each. LOL.

Do you have any pictures of your setup? IDea of the strain? Details details..... This thread is just as much about your setup as it is the plants, its for inspiring others to learn what stealth and 150w is all about. IF your not going stealth, i hold my case, this thread is all about your setup, like how far your light is from the canopy, how big your pots are, hydro or soil. A pic is worth 1000 words so pics often explain most of it.

On a sidenote, those girls are looking FAT


----------



## rotwiler (Sep 2, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Nice looking plants man. Did your top that you broke make two little tinny colas? Thats what happened to me the first time i topped (didnt know what i was doing) Cause i topped my plant when it was budding, and i got these two colas that probably were a bowl each. LOL.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your setup? IDea of the strain? Details details..... This thread is just as much about your setup as it is the plants, its for inspiring others to learn what stealth and 150w is all about. IF your not going stealth, i hold my case, this thread is all about your setup, like how far your light is from the canopy, how big your pots are, hydro or soil. A pic is worth 1000 words so pics often explain most of it.
> 
> On a sidenote, those girls are looking FAT


Thanks, I only have the 1 girl, started with 3 and 2 were male, I do have a female purple buddha in there now and has about 7 weeks to go. The broken top happened right after it flowered, The buds on there are really nice size. Somehow after that happened all the side branches grew up and now I have 9 main colas, so all are almost the exact same size about 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 wide and some are over 5 inches long, most are connected and all the buds are nice and hard.

I grow my seeds/clones in a aerogarden until they get about 11 inches tall.

I have a 4x4 grow tent, the (2) 150 watt hps and a T5 cfl I use to hit the sides. I have a 90 watt ufo too, but mainly use it with the aerogarden. 4 inch vortex fan, airscrubber, uv light hepa aircleaner that does the ion. Small fan and I grow in buckets(4 gallon filled to about 3 1/2 gallon, deep water, a 4 out airpump with airstones in each bucket.
Using Gen Hydro flora nutes. Using the Lucas method now. Botainicare Sweet, and in past few days started using the humbolt gravity. Hydrogen peroxide as needed for root isses and cannazyme/hygrozyme.

I keep the 150 watt hps about 5 inches from the tops, I run my fan to hit just below the hps and blows the heat away. 

The girl is a mix of blueberry and g13 pretty sure. The bag it came from was good stuff and had a nice blueberry/spice smell. first plant I ever attempted to grow, think there are about 3 weeks to go.

With all the lights, I use 1 150 watt light for the main plant, then I have a single T5 2 footer, 4 light fixture. I use the T5 to get to the areas on the side. I was using CFL's, but was a hasle and the T5 is HO. The other 150 watt hps I use on the upcoming plants. Would be nice to have multiple tents, but working with what I have now and the space.

Pictures show the double top where it broke. First one is about 4 days ago and others are from today.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 2, 2009)

Well put, i love those tents, i have to get my hands on one. Looks like you definatly know what your doing so glad to have you here 

WTF happened to Frostythesnowthug? He was on here like every day..?? His activity level is at 0%, im wondering if he got fucked over......


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 2, 2009)

rotwiler said:


> Thanks, I only have the 1 girl, started with 3 and 2 were male, I do have a female purple buddha in there now and has about 7 weeks to go. The broken top happened right after it flowered, The buds on there are really nice size. Somehow after that happened all the side branches grew up and now I have 9 main colas, so all are almost the exact same size about 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 wide and some are over 5 inches long, most are connected and all the buds are nice and hard.
> 
> I grow my seeds/clones in a aerogarden until they get about 11 inches tal.
> 
> ...


Damn man that bunch of lights! but your buds are cool looking


----------



## rotwiler (Sep 2, 2009)

Is more now, for the frst 5 weeks a aerogarden and 2 23 watt CFL's on the side is all I used and the 150 watt hps and a couple cfls were in there for another 3 week, the other lights just went in there. The girl was so large and bushy it overdid it's stay in the aerogarden. So I found a tent on ebay for $99 and bought a 150 watt hps and some buckets. The only reason I have the T5 light on the sides is due to I don't have a small tent for veg. In the future I will make my own setup with a rubber maid tub and airstones and use the 100 watt T5 over that to veg, then the 2 150 watt hps in the tent, 1 for the older plants and 1 for the young ones. I found I needed 2 since the younger plants were so low compared to the older one and I needed to get the light closer since the low one wanted to stretch. I have alot of lower buds that are looking really good, so I don't want to get the t5 out just yet. I have to say, the 150 watt hps is the way to go in a small setup, I noticed a huge difference when I added it in, the plant loved it. I just want to be able to have a harvest a month. Hoping for 3 oz off the one in the picture maybe more. I can grow 30 plants legal in my state(have 2 licenses). I wont ever get to that much, but 6 in flower at a time would be nice. learning every day, never atrempted to ever even sprout a seed until 2 months ago, was kind of a last second thing, had a aerogarden, put some bag seed in and they took off, so here I am. 


There is a small purple buddha in there too, just can't see it in the pic under the first hps, just checked it today and is 14 inches tall  It was 5 inches tall about 8 days ago.


----------



## GreenHouzEffekt (Sep 3, 2009)

Well your system is looking very good. Nice looking plant to, Aero is a good way to go. I to am gonna put some lights on the side of my plants to get a little deeper


----------



## dingbang (Sep 3, 2009)

According to my tracking number my 150HPS will be here today. Its going into a 2.5 sq. foot stealth cab with some Jack Herer and a strain called Bob Gnarly. I was using 156 watts of CFL's but it wasn't giving me the results I had hoped for. I am stoked to see what everyone here has done with their 150's and this thread is why I decided to jump aboard. I have the room to go bigger if I want but why should I, if all I want is to provide enough for my friends and family. Bigger risk, bigger pain in the ass and more expensive. Plus the challenge of having a bunch of stoners over and being able to hide a micro grow right in front of them is epic. 

So thanks to everyone for their contributions to this thread. I will post some pics of my rig when it arrives.

Peace,
DB


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 3, 2009)

I also will be joining this club in the next couple days. First I have to veg with CFL's though. 


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/235679-dwc-scrog-150w-cabinet.html


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 3, 2009)

This is of course my first 150w hps grow. I am using a standard 150w hps security light I didn't take it out of the fixture. I have also added two 42w spiral cfls for flower. Here are some pics tell me what you think.


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 3, 2009)

here's a coupla pics from my 150 HTGsupply watt'r 12/12 from seed grow...the budding plant was transplanted today from my aerogarden set on 12/12 from seed. I pollinated this girl to do a seed run. She's dopeseed's "short stuff #1"
The plant on the left is just bag seed to see if the experiment from 12/12 works. Don't know if its male or female yet. 2 weeks old today.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 3, 2009)

> According to my tracking number my 150HPS will be here today. Its going into a 2.5 sq. foot stealth cab with some Jack Herer and a strain called Bob Gnarly. I was using 156 watts of CFL's but it wasn't giving me the results I had hoped for. I am stoked to see what everyone here has done with their 150's and this thread is why I decided to jump aboard. I have the room to go bigger if I want but why should I, if all I want is to provide enough for my friends and family. Bigger risk, bigger pain in the ass and more expensive. Plus the challenge of having a bunch of stoners over and being able to hide a micro grow right in front of them is epic.
> 
> So thanks to everyone for their contributions to this thread. I will post some pics of my rig when it arrives.
> 
> ...


Haha nice. Yeah, ruber maids work great for clones and mothers, no one says anything about my grow tote. But it sounds like your on the ball already. Bob knarly must be an epic strain, it better be for the sake of Bob Marley. Fucking funny too.

PEace out brother, may god plant a nice dank seed of imagination inside of you 



> This is of course my first 150w hps grow. I am using a standard 150w hps security light I didn't take it out of the fixture. I have also added two 42w spiral cfls for flower. Here are some pics tell me what you think.


She looks pretty fat man... IT looks like she has some kind of nute deficiency... you can go ahead and cut any yellow leafs off, that will just hold her back, there like extra arms on a human, sure they make look cool, but there useless and will slow you down. My attempt at an analogy.



> 150 watt 12/12 from seed
> permalink
> here's a coupla pics from my 150 HTGsupply watt'r 12/12 from seed grow...the budding plant was transplanted today from my aerogarden set on 12/12 from seed. I pollinated this girl to do a seed run. She's dopeseed's "short stuff #1"
> The plant on the left is just bag seed to see if the experiment from 12/12 works. Don't know if its male or female yet. 2 weeks old today.


Nice man so good so far. Intrested to see how short stuff #1 turns out, good luck man.





Ok hope to post pics of my own grow soon. Im having a nasty spidermite problem so im going to go to the hydro store to get a Pyrethrin fogger. Anyways, grow on.


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 3, 2009)

Most of those yellow leaves are from the lighting. I really need to take pics with the lights off..


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh ok on second look i see what your saying, well than, looking Mighty. ))))


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 3, 2009)

sixtynineher said:


> Most of those yellow leaves are from the lighting. I really need to take pics with the lights off..



set your camera to florescent lighting, makes em nice and blue


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 3, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Oh ok on second look i see what your saying, well than, looking Mighty. ))))


Well thank you. 



MuntantLizzard said:


> set your camera to florescent lighting, makes em nice and blue


I didn't know you could do that, but I will play and check it out and take some more pics.. Thanks


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 3, 2009)

sixtynineher said:


> This is of course my first 150w hps grow. I am using a standard 150w hps security light I didn't take it out of the fixture. I have also added two 42w spiral cfls for flower. Here are some pics tell me what you think.


Also your plants show heat stress, the leaf edges are curled up about 1mm. Sure your room doesnt have any areas with no air flow. Cfls need fans on them too!


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 5, 2009)

Can anyone on here look at my pics on the previous page and see if you may be able figure out what type of plant it is?????PLEASE I got the seeds from a friend who said they were a high potency strain. But I have no idea..


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 5, 2009)

sixtynineher said:


> Can anyone on here look at my pics on the previous page and see if you may be able figure out what type of plant it is?????PLEASE I got the seeds from a friend who said they were a high potency strain. But I have no idea..


 hey 69er...sorry I overlooked your pics...
looks like a nice frosty strain you got there...dense lil' nugglets...always very impossible to tell strain, but my best 3 guesses would be: OG Kush, Sour Diesel or White Russian...
Let us know how it works out...how many weeks flowerin' you on now?
Lookin' nice, I hope my grow turns out like that...try SCROG'ing


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 5, 2009)

sixtynineher said:


> Can anyone on here look at my pics on the previous page and see if you may be able figure out what type of plant it is?????PLEASE I got the seeds from a friend who said they were a high potency strain. But I have no idea..


I cant tell, just indica or sativa, colors?? & size:age ?


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok so the plant is 6 weeks in to flowering total age I would guess 4 months it is short and stalky 12" to 13" tall, white flowers. the flowers are starting to show little brown hairs. from what I have found online it looks like white Rhino because of its height and coloring. Tell me what you think.


----------



## litljohn (Sep 9, 2009)

well 150 club,im out of the club.i decided to move up to a 400 watt hps.i want to thank everyone here at the club,ive learned alot and you guys were alot of help.i may be back in the future,i was thinking about using the 150 for my mothers and clones,but i havent decided on what i will do with it yet.so long,and keep it green


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 9, 2009)

litljohn said:


> well 150 club,im out of the club.i decided to move up to a 400 watt hps.i want to thank everyone here at the club,ive learned alot and you guys were alot of help.i may be back in the future,i was thinking about using the 150 for my mothers and clones,but i havent decided on what i will do with it yet.so long,and keep it green


 send me your 150 watt'r!


----------



## litljohn (Sep 9, 2009)

jonboy30 said:


> send me your 150 watt'r!


 i have no problem passing gear onto people in need,but unfortonatly if it goes to someone it will go to my father.he grows 1 at a time and hes only using a couple cfl's.sorry


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 9, 2009)

litljohn said:


> i have no problem passing gear onto people in need,but unfortonatly if it goes to someone it will go to my father.he grows 1 at a time and hes only using a couple cfl's.sorry


 LoL..no prob bro...I was j/k anyhow, but its nice to know the love is there...gotta give respect to the old man, ya know! Keep the peace and let me know how you make out with the 400...I'll be upgrading in a month or so...


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 9, 2009)

Btw....how come this thread isn't stickied!?


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Sep 10, 2009)

Subscribed! 

Okay so I've got a quick question. 

I'm using a 150watt sun system 4 without the glass screen. Sometimes my temps have been getting a little high, around 87. The plants haven't been affected by the heat but I would like to get all of the new kinks worked out before I start flower. I have 3 plants that were started from some pretty tasty BC bag seeds. They are 15 days old and really starting to branch out. Just started LST today so I hope to see some good results.

Would it make any difference in the temperatures if I bought the glass screen for the sun system, and if so how much??
I want to make sure this 1st grow goes well in the new box before I start my white widow and blue mystic from nirvana.
Thank you and +rep for any knowledge sent my way.


----------



## chronicdice88 (Sep 10, 2009)

the glass screen will protect your babies yes.. but what you really need to add is a cooltube. there are plenty of Do it yourself forums on here.. or buy a fancy one.. It helps with heat alot.. any pics of your LST work ?


heres mine i built for my 150hps


cheers


----------



## dingbang (Sep 10, 2009)

GreenLungs27 said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Okay so I've got a quick question.
> 
> ...


I would isolate the ballast and as *chronicdice88 *mentioned, run a cool tube. Search the DIY section for ideas. I use a hurricane lamp that is a 4~5/8 flare on the end connected to 4inch dryer vent. One end of the cool tube is open to help with the flow of fresh air, the other end has a 134CFM PC fan pulling hot air out.
I had the same SS 150 and heat was always an issue until we modded it. 

peace.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 10, 2009)

chronicdice88 said:


> the glass screen will protect your babies yes.. but what you really need to add is a cooltube. there are plenty of Do it yourself forums on here.. or buy a fancy one.. It helps with heat alot.. any pics of your LST work ?
> 
> 
> heres mine i built for my 150hps
> ...


Hmm, i like the green led fan light idea... thats nifty.

But damn bro, you need your self a better cooltube, just sayin, with that thing you probably get 2 cfms, maybe 2.8 but i doubt it.


----------



## BarcelonaBuds (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I have the same model, run some piping (the kind for your dryer) over the three vent slices on the side opposite the ballast. Put the other end somewhere outside of the room with a small fan sucking the air out of the side, works for me and have constant temps of around 79 deg.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright sounds good. Thank you for the replies. I'm ordering the glass tonight and I'll pick up the other supplies when my next pay check comes in. I know a guy that works on motorcycles and has a plasma cutter so I'll see if he can cut a nice hole in the reflector for me.

Here's a current pic of day 16. I think they are growing at a pretty good rate. The yellowing on the far left was my bad. Took a trip to FSU for a few days and they dried out a little.


----------



## chronicdice88 (Sep 12, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Hmm, i like the green led fan light idea... thats nifty.
> 
> But damn bro, you need your self a better cooltube, just sayin, with that thing you probably get 2 cfms, maybe 2.8 but i doubt it.



its all about the bang for the buck. whole cool-tube/light setup was under $50 im very happy with the results.

more $$ for chronic


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey everyone. I am new to growing and need to know about how many plants can a 150w hps system grow and will it be efficient enough for the veg stage of the plant of will i need another light seeing that hps is supposed to be the best for the flowering cycle.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rotwiler (Sep 12, 2009)

If clones you can get away with more plants, with a large plant I would say 1 to 2 for great coverage, all depends on how bushy the plant is, mine is really bushy so need to get the coverage. Or you can lift the light a little higher and supplement with some cfls on the side, also depends on the light I think and reflector type. I use the all in one sun systems so the coverage is a little less.


----------



## dingbang (Sep 12, 2009)

bigboyfly713 said:


> Hey everyone. I am new to growing and need to know about how many plants can a 150w hps system grow and will it be efficient enough for the veg stage of the plant of will i need another light seeing that hps is supposed to be the best for the flowering cycle.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Plants per lumen is entirely dependent upon grow type. Grow type is determined most often by space available. Grow space often limits you to certain plant genetics or will at least determine the technique used to grow specific plants. 

150's, 250's and most CFL's are great for SOG, SCROG or LST techniques to get the most of every square foot based on a minimum number of lumens.

Yes. A HPS is very sufficient for vegging. 

What is your grow environment like and desired yield? What are you growing?

Do you have a separate clone area/chamber? 

I am no expert but these are the issues I have encountered while starting a mini 150 HPS stealth grow.

More details about your predicament make your answers more obvious to those who have been there already.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 12, 2009)

chronicdice88 said:


> its all about the bang for the buck. whole cool-tube/light setup was under $50 im very happy with the results.
> 
> more $$ for chronic


HAhaha, ya ok just trying to inspire stealth magic, call me the StealthDoctor


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Sep 12, 2009)

Dingbang, the space is 3ft in length by 2ft in with by 5'2'' in height. My desired yield is at least 3 ounces. I just have a pill bottle full of seeds. Unknown strains. I just saved seeds over a few months from different batches. No separate grow area/chamber. I just planned on getting a black 5 gallon pot and cut a 3 holes in the top. 2 for the 3-5'' net cups and 1 for checking water ph and for my air pump and air stone to ease into the bucket while using something to cover the little hole. I was also wondering on average how long would it take for the veg and flowering stages. Thanks for the help it is highly appreciated.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 12, 2009)

Miss me? hello bigboyfly! 

lol same bud again


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 12, 2009)

bigboyfly713 said:


> Dingbang, the space is 3ft in length by 2ft in with by 5'2'' in height. My desired yield is at least 3 ounces. I just have a pill bottle full of seeds. Unknown strains. I just saved seeds over a few months from different batches. No separate grow area/chamber. I just planned on getting a black 5 gallon pot and cut a 3 holes in the top. 2 for the 3-5'' net cups and 1 for checking water ph and for my air pump and air stone to ease into the bucket while using something to cover the little hole. I was also wondering on average how long would it take for the veg and flowering stages. Thanks for the help it is highly appreciated.


Hey it sounds like your best way to go is SCROG, you can call and ounce per foot "par" with this method


----------



## anon128 (Sep 12, 2009)

would a 150watt hps work well in a 14"deep 19"wide 21.5"tall box? this is the max size i want to use and ive always wanted to use a 150watt hps but now im wondering if itll heat up to much. i was planning on running 2 120mm exhaust fans.

this case will strictly be for flowering on a 12/12 schedule and i will be training the plants


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 12, 2009)

anon128 said:


> would a 150watt hps work well in a 14"deep 19"wide 21.5"tall box? this is the max size i want to use and ive always wanted to use a 150watt hps but now im wondering if itll heat up to much. i was planning on running 2 120mm exhaust fans.
> 
> this case will strictly be for flowering on a 12/12 schedule and i will be training the plants


youll need plenty of ventlation


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am a newbie and i just wanted to know if anyone have any pics of their harvest using 150w hps light, who think they had the biggest yield with it (how many plants), who has had the biggest yield in ounces from the 150 with 1 plant and the strain they used. Thanks. Really considering a 150w hps light. 
Any help would be beneficial.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 13, 2009)

bigboyfly713 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a newbie and i just wanted to know if anyone have any pics of their harvest using 150w hps light, who think they had the biggest yield with it (how many plants), who has had the biggest yield in ounces from the 150 with 1 plant and the strain they used. Thanks. Really considering a 150w hps light.
> Any help would be beneficial.


Strain matters! but with a mid yeild at 1ounce 1 ft plants


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks muntant


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Mister Micro...lets see some of your current grow pics...haven't seen em' in a while m8...


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 14, 2009)

I know i know soon.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Sep 15, 2009)

They are starting to grow multiple tops from the LST. I plan to keep working my ties around the pots and then flower. Overall I think they are looking pretty good for 21 days, what do you guys think?

Oh I also got the temps under control. I made a cool tube like you suggested and it works great. I'll throw up some pics of that soon.

Peace


----------



## P. STONIE (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm a newbie here's my 150watt set up in a dresser


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there any way I could get a comparison in plant heights. my girl is looking rather short I know alot of it may have to do with the different strain but come on she stands only about 16" to 17" tall was really bushy till I pruned the fan leaves. Also what type of bulb are alot of you using? I just don't know if I am doing something wrong or it is just the type of plant. I am about two weeks away from harvest by the way. If you read a couple of pages back I have my setup posted there.


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 16, 2009)

P. STONIE said:


> I'm a newbie here's my 150watt set up in a dresser


How many fans do you have your temp looks kind of high. If you get your temps under control don't be afraid to move that light a little closer.


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 16, 2009)

sixtynineher said:


> How many fans do you have your temp looks kind of high. If you get your temps under control don't be afraid to move that light a little closer.


 what do you think the ideal height of the light should be from the tops of the plant?


----------



## madazz (Sep 16, 2009)

hey i have a 150watt ballast i'm not sure if it can run MH or HPS as on the front it has MH on it but also has HPS in( ) so i'm not sure what bulb to use anyone have any ideas ill post a pic of the ballast. its a sealed unit i cant open it already tried, seems like its all filled with resin or something ??? i write whats on the top of ballast. 

Its made by ATCO i tried contacting them - no reply

ATCO MH150TH254-10
240V 50Hz 0.9Amp CosO 0.9
Control gear with thermal cutout
for 150W MH(HPS) Lamp (100V,1.8A)

Any help is appreciated as i cannot get a answer from anywhere ? thought id ask cause someone on this thread may be using this type of ballast.


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 16, 2009)

madazz said:


> hey i have a 150watt ballast i'm not sure if it can run MH or HPS as on the front it has MH on it but also has HPS in( ) so i'm not sure what bulb to use anyone have any ideas ill post a pic of the ballast. its a sealed unit i cant open it already tried, seems like its all filled with resin or something ??? i write whats on the top of ballast.
> 
> Its made by ATCO i tried contacting them - no reply
> 
> ...


 I'd go with Hps on that one...never heard of 150 watt MH...only 175watt MH...I know there's a ballast that accepts both at 150 watt and 175...here's the linkhttp://greenmilehydro.com/products.php?cat=36
It doesnt give further details on the ballast...but I know you should be safe using 150 Hps


----------



## madazz (Sep 16, 2009)

i was thinking hps but if the ballast has no in built ignitor will it still light the hps ? hps need ignitor for 400 above i know that do they need them for 150w or is the ignitor buit into the globe (like MH) Unfortunatlly i cant pull it apart to tell, fully resin sealed unit. Also i found 150w MH bulbs, so i am not sure what to do. Can get 150 watt HPS or MH bulbs from ebay. thanks for your help.


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 16, 2009)

madazz said:


> i was thinking hps but if the ballast has no in built ignitor will it still light the hps ? hps need ignitor for 400 above i know that do they need them for 150w or is the ignitor buit into the globe (like MH) Unfortunatlly i cant pull it apart to tell, fully resin sealed unit. Also i found 150w MH bulbs, so i am not sure what to do. Can get 150 watt HPS or MH bulbs from ebay. thanks for your help.


 If I'm not mistaken and anyone else please correct me if I'm wrong...Hps does need an ignitor...pulse? something like that...anyways...that's why I had to buy a ballast from Htgsupply.com for my 150 watt'r Hps.

Some guys rig theirs up like Mister Micro does using a mogul base and builds his ballast & ignitor...


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Sep 16, 2009)

madazz said:


> i was thinking hps but if the ballast has no in built ignitor will it still light the hps ? hps need ignitor for 400 above i know that do they need them for 150w or is the ignitor buit into the globe (like MH) Unfortunatlly i cant pull it apart to tell, fully resin sealed unit. Also i found 150w MH bulbs, so i am not sure what to do. Can get 150 watt HPS or MH bulbs from ebay. thanks for your help.



Metal Halide is a catagory like HID
HPS is MH
MV and MH are diffrent terms

Go with HPS


----------



## madazz (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 16, 2009)

glad i could help!


----------



## jonboy30 (Sep 16, 2009)

Imma gunna be upgrading to 400 watts pretty soon I think...


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 16, 2009)

madazz said:


> hey i have a 150watt ballast i'm not sure if it can run MH or HPS as on the front it has MH on it but also has HPS in( ) so i'm not sure what bulb to use anyone have any ideas ill post a pic of the ballast. its a sealed unit i cant open it already tried, seems like its all filled with resin or something ??? i write whats on the top of ballast.
> 
> Its made by ATCO i tried contacting them - no reply
> 
> ...


Shit man, personally id go with HPS, cause like said before ive only heard of 175 watt MH, It might have a built in ignitor? Not sure... But yeah id go HPS, Plus it says HPS on it, and unless the designers are RETARDED and are just wrighting down whatever on the label to make it appealing, than yeah id go with either or.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 16, 2009)

GreenLungs27 said:


> They are starting to grow multiple tops from the LST. I plan to keep working my ties around the pots and then flower. Overall I think they are looking pretty good for 21 days, what do you guys think?
> 
> Oh I also got the temps under control. I made a cool tube like you suggested and it works great. I'll throw up some pics of that soon.
> 
> Peace


Looking good Lung, pretty bushy and sexy, are you knew to LST?



P. STONIE said:


> I'm a newbie here's my 150watt set up in a dresser


Good start man, just to point out a couple rules of thumb for next time, Never put two plants in one pot, the roots will attack eachother and the fittest will strantle out the weak. DONT transplant now though, to late, youll stun them bad, there already all tied up root wise. Anyways, good choice on the 150w, i want to do a dressor grow again, those are fun to make.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Sep 16, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Looking good Lung, pretty bushy and sexy, are you knew to LST?



Yeah in past grows I normally top or just let them grow. I'm really liking the results with LST. Now I'll never do a grow without it


----------



## P. STONIE (Sep 17, 2009)

sixtynineher said:


> How many fans do you have your temp looks kind of high. If you get your temps under control don't be afraid to move that light a little closer.


 the temp while the light is on is in the mid 80's normally like 85 and the humidity is around 50%. i have one fan on the floor of my garage to blow air in but no outake. I just removed the hinged back and replaced it with just a screen to try to get my temp down a lil. but idk if that light should really be any closer i've heard to try to keep it 5-9 inches away. and right now it's at the highest position i can get it in that dresser


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 17, 2009)

GreenLungs27 said:


> Yeah in past grows I normally top or just let them grow. I'm really liking the results with LST. Now I'll never do a grow without it


Ya for sure Lst is the way to go with low watt lights, you dont get as much pop corn bud BS with little pea size nuggets that are one toke stocks. Plus the ones i LST seem to have stronger root systems which is good for holding the plant upright with its fat nuggets. I love LST too


----------



## chronicdice88 (Sep 17, 2009)

LST is the best. I would do it on low or even high wattage grows. just means more bud for u and me


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 23, 2009)

jonboy30 said:


> what do you think the ideal height of the light should be from the tops of the plant?


Sorry it took me so long to respond but with my experience I have found that 4" to 6" from the tops works well as long as you have a decent sized fan blowing the heat away.


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 24, 2009)

chronicdice88 said:


> LST is the best. I would do it on low or even high wattage grows. just means more bud for u and me


Yes!


----------



## ink the world (Sep 24, 2009)

Harvested the tops from a couple of my plants tonight.

First pic. shows the difference between the topped plant and the untopped. Middle bud is from the untopped.

Second pic. is the 2 from the topped plant w/ a Coke can for scale.

After what I went through over the last 2 weeks (check out my growlog) it was nice to harvest these tops. 

I plan on harvesting the rest of these 2 plants and 2 more next week....After that the first 2 are gonna be revegged for cloning purposes and seedlings will be ready to start flowering..


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 24, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Harvested the tops from a couple of my plants tonight.
> 
> First pic. shows the difference between the topped plant and the untopped. Middle bud is from the untopped.
> 
> ...



Nice colas bro, i hope mine get that fat, for some reason mine seem stunted, i dont know wtf is up. But yea definatly decent, do you know what strain? How many leafs are you going to leave for reveging? ID like to see pics of what your plants look like after you harvest them to see how they look going into reveg because i want to do the same with my better phenotypes...

Nice little grow.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Sep 24, 2009)

So I switched the lights to 12/12 on the 21st and already the plant on the left has sexed and is a female. The smell is starting to get very very skunky.


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 26, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Harvested the tops from a couple of my plants tonight.
> 
> First pic. shows the difference between the topped plant and the untopped. Middle bud is from the untopped.
> 
> ...


 I know this may be a noob question but how do you reveg do you just change your lights after harvest???


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Sep 27, 2009)

heya gang...
Been away for a coupla months, just checkin back in...Hope to catch up the thread later when i wake the fuck up...

hope y'all are good 
 
pce
frosty


----------



## ink the world (Sep 27, 2009)

sixtynineher said:


> I know this may be a noob question but how do you reveg do you just change your lights after harvest???


Ya, when I harvested I left fan leaves on and some of the lower buds, then just thew them into my veg. room (18 on 6 off)


----------



## sixtynineher (Sep 27, 2009)

ink the world said:


> Ya, when I harvested I left fan leaves on and some of the lower buds, then just thew them into my veg. room (18 on 6 off)


Oh nice thanks I will have to try that. Is there a chance of getting hermies???


----------



## CMFT (Sep 27, 2009)

Will anyone tell me what you think and any suggestions. veg is 100w mh cool tube with 26w2700k cfl and led buld flower 150w hps cool tube with 70w hps and 2 26w6500k cfls for side lighting in veg is 6 romulus clones 4 to flower and 2 for mothers and in flower is 4 romulus clones that went straight from clone to flower. its been 5 weeks since in flower and 2 are small 2 are larger. clones in veg have been topped about 4 days ago and fan leaves cut off. waiting for flowering to be done then throw clones in there then cut more clones from mother and keep it goin i hope. im kind of a newbie this will be my second harvest but my first from this box i made.


----------



## CMFT (Sep 27, 2009)

straight from clone to flower no veg 5weeks 12/12


----------



## chronicdice88 (Sep 27, 2009)

very nice ^^ what strain is that?


----------



## CMFT (Sep 27, 2009)

Romulus. its RomulanXDreamGoddess


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 29, 2009)

CMFT said:


> straight from clone to flower no veg 5weeks 12/12


Damn man those are looking pretty fat. My girls are 6weeks old so im right by ya there. IVe got some Church and a Bigbud cross (One solid cola). 


I think there should be a contest, a contest that shows what kind of crazy shit can be done with a 150w light, ya feel me?

A contest starting in November where everyone start by clone (with a givin size profile), can have only 10 plants maximum and grown in any fashion (vertical/horizontal), involving any strain desired. 

The one with the biggest yeild of dry buds (counting on the honor system) WINS!

Ill personaly make sure the winner ends up with an 1/8 of magical smurf houses, and im told these that around are extra magical


----------



## DocBrown (Sep 29, 2009)

*Here are some pics of my harvest 2 weeks ago. 37.6 grams dry White Rhino and was able to get a little bit of hash off of it. All done with a 150 watter. *
*




*

*




*

*




*


*




*


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2009)

What would you fellas do with buds containing Powedery Mildew? Im not sure what to do... I really dont want to waste 10 + weeks of my time for a bunch of BS.... 

Im doing an experiement of soaking a couple buds in a baking soda solution, than a hydrogen peroxide solution and both aswell. I sprayed my grow box with a solution with a shitload of baking soda and HP to kill anything growing inside and im also foliar spraying my plants with a baking soda solution every other day....

What else would You do???


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2009)

DocBrown said:


> *Here are some pics of my harvest 2 weeks ago. 37.6 grams dry White Rhino and was able to get a little bit of hash off of it. All done with a 150 watter. *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Decent buds. How far did you keep your light from your plant?


----------



## anon128 (Oct 3, 2009)

oh hai, can i join


----------



## CMFT (Oct 3, 2009)

hey so my veg cab is really full i need to transfer to flower but my plants have milky trichs with probably 5% amber. how much longer should i go?


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 3, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> What would you fellas do with buds containing Powedery Mildew? Im not sure what to do... I really dont want to waste 10 + weeks of my time for a bunch of BS....
> 
> Im doing an experiement of soaking a couple buds in a baking soda solution, than a hydrogen peroxide solution and both aswell. I sprayed my grow box with a solution with a shitload of baking soda and HP to kill anything growing inside and im also foliar spraying my plants with a baking soda solution every other day....
> 
> What else would You do???


When that happens, I throw it into the tincture pile and bust out the Everclear.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2009)

Twistedfunk said:


> When that happens, I throw it into the tincture pile and bust out the Everclear.


So let me get this straight. You dip the buds into a glass of everclear?


----------



## 1STxTimeGrower (Oct 3, 2009)

this is my setup here i got 
4 27watts which =100watt energy saver bulb the lumens are 1400 each day lights and i have 2 42w=150 soft white and produces 2600 lumens each . after the plants grow some i dont know where to go from there so any info will help thanks


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 3, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> So let me get this straight. You dip the buds into a glass of everclear?


not quite  I grind everything up in my power bullet and put it in some glassware. I put the glassware in a pan or a pot (or use a double boiler) with just enough everclear to cover my skuff. I let that simmer for about 20-30m and then strain it and put it back on the burner at about 100degrees to let the rest of my solvent evaporate to make my tincture more concentrated but thin enough to handle and then i put it into a baby food jar and into the fridge. Sometimes ill even let it evaporate more while in the jar before storing it. Tadaa


----------



## DocBrown (Oct 5, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Decent buds. How far did you keep your light from your plant?


*I would say between a foot and a foot and a half.*


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 5, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Damn man those are looking pretty fat. My girls are 6weeks old so im right by ya there. IVe got some Church and a Bigbud cross (One solid cola).
> 
> 
> I think there should be a contest, a contest that shows what kind of crazy shit can be done with a 150w light, ya feel me?
> ...


 
OMG...im in!!! ill have clones by then i just setup my 150watt hps in a closeted area, wat about in veg tho, i also hav 4 32watt cfl's??


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 5, 2009)

Twistedfunk said:


> not quite  I grind everything up in my power bullet and put it in some glassware. I put the glassware in a pan or a pot (or use a double boiler) with just enough everclear to cover my skuff. I let that simmer for about 20-30m and then strain it and put it back on the burner at about 100degrees to let the rest of my solvent evaporate to make my tincture more concentrated but thin enough to handle and then i put it into a baby food jar and into the fridge. Sometimes ill even let it evaporate more while in the jar before storing it. Tadaa




So this method is sure to kill off and get rid of all PM, no shit?


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 5, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> OMG...im in!!! ill have clones by then i just setup my 150watt hps in a closeted area, wat about in veg tho, i also hav 4 32watt cfl's??


What do you mean, what about in veg? And if your asking if you could add cfls, your joking right?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 6, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> What do you mean, what about in veg? And if your asking if you could add cfls, your joking right?


um.....yeah.... i guess, haha, nevermind that, i wasnt quite their wen i wrote that, but yea im in.


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 7, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> So this method is sure to kill off and get rid of all PM, no shit?


Everclear is 95% alcohol and 5% water. It kills everything. All you are doing is extracting the THC since your buds are icky. Your finished product is just the extract and whatever alcohol you left in it.


----------



## npsant (Oct 9, 2009)

Like to ask a question can the 150 watt HPS bulb or the 150 watt light HPS light that Lowes carries be used in a grow they look very simular.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 9, 2009)

npsant said:


> Like to ask a question can the 150 watt HPS bulb or the 150 watt light HPS light that Lowes carries be used in a grow they look very simular.


Yup, a security light will definalty work, thats what im using right now as a matter of fact and i just cut about 2 oz of buds. 

pretty sure there is no difference at all between a grow light and a security light exept marketying art.


----------



## sixtynineher (Oct 15, 2009)

npsant said:


> Like to ask a question can the 150 watt HPS bulb or the 150 watt light HPS light that Lowes carries be used in a grow they look very simular.


uh yes it will i just took a little snipit of mine that I grew from a security light still in the fixture. I water cured it which I highly recommend makes yield smaller but potency is amazing..


----------



## sixtynineher (Oct 15, 2009)

I will put pics of my harvest up soon.


----------



## snowdog203 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am thinking 16 guage is ok for wiring a 150W e-cono hps, but the 75C temp rating is too low, I shoulda used something rated to 105C. Since the lamps (4) are wired I am looking to "sleeving" the hot spots with insulated sleeving. We'll see.


----------



## ib9ub6 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just got my 150 Watt HPS set up today. I'll post some pictures once I get something going here.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 21, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Damn man those are looking pretty fat. My girls are 6weeks old so im right by ya there. IVe got some Church and a Bigbud cross (One solid cola).
> 
> 
> I think there should be a contest, a contest that shows what kind of crazy shit can be done with a 150w light, ya feel me?
> ...


So i have one person in so far...

-Fuzzybudz


----------



## aHIGHrussian (Oct 25, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> So i have one person in so far...
> 
> -Fuzzybudz


 
Im in SENOR!!!!!! ive got a couple of clones that will go into the cab in a day or so........but heres what i got now......2 WW....bought some seeds when i went to AmSterrDaYYMMMM!!!


----------



## Mr.Mcpot (Oct 26, 2009)

shyt im in to, i just got a 150w yesterday, now that i finally got the right light to grow, all i have is bagseed witch sucks so what im wonderin is if anyone has a couple of seeds from previus grows or good bagseed i could get?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 27, 2009)

Twistedfunk said:


> not quite  I grind everything up in my power bullet and put it in some glassware. I put the glassware in a pan or a pot (or use a double boiler) with just enough everclear to cover my skuff. I let that simmer for about 20-30m and then strain it and put it back on the burner at about 100degrees to let the rest of my solvent evaporate to make my tincture more concentrated but thin enough to handle and then i put it into a baby food jar and into the fridge. Sometimes ill even let it evaporate more while in the jar before storing it. Tadaa


*I personally just dry it out asap, and throw it in with the trim and make BHO with it.*



DocBrown said:


> *I would say between a foot and a foot and a half.*


*Way too far away bro.. my 150's are within 4" from the plant tops, your distance is governed by your cooling efficiency.*
*12" is approx the max distance you should aim for.. the closer the better.*



npsant said:


> Like to ask a question can the 150 watt HPS bulb or the 150 watt light HPS light that Lowes carries be used in a grow they look very simular.


*Yes thats exactly what we all did and as you can see they work wonders y'all*



MisterMicro said:


> So i have one person in so far...
> 
> -Fuzzybudz


*Me too.....Ok, but may i make a suggestion, we all **use the same genes!?!?*
*that way its a level playing field for all...or else i'm growing big bud again,heh heh.*
*I have 'some' spare FAMC that should still be plenty viable, and will give some of you guys a chance to try out my auto strains..i can hook up mistermicro with the beans and he can **send em **out to whoever wants in...sound like a plan?*




Mr.Mcpot said:


> shyt im in to, i just got a 150w yesterday, now that i finally got the right light to grow, all i have is bagseed witch sucks so what im wonderin is if anyone has a couple of seeds from previus grows or good bagseed i could get?


*lol. bagseed is all good...If it got you high when you toked, why the fuck would you not want to grow those FREE seeds??*
*if its from shitty weed, use it to dial **in your** growing techniques... eith**er way you get some smoke  *


*Ok Micro, i got your pm, yes i have beans bro, FAMC..I'll flow em over..*
*And doin another seed run in the next few wks, got one male saved for **pollen, and 6 fems just startin to hit preflowers.*
*next crosses are (FAMC x FAMC2) (FAMC x Blubonic) (FAMC x Bigbud)*

*Here's a pic of the big bud harvest midway thru trim, grown 12/12 from seed as usual, in hempy bucket using ionics grow/bloom/boost....chopped 5days ago, house smells amazing *


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 27, 2009)

ooops forgot to ask, are those of us that have multi 150 setups, only using 1 bulb in this comp?? i guess that'd be the only fair way to do it.

If anyone wants to see a typical FAMC grow and results, check out my photo album.https://www.rollitup.org/members/frostythesnowthug-26672-albums.html


pce
Frosty


----------



## maxwelljr (Oct 27, 2009)

This, I believe was the first thread I read on this particular site. I was interested in the 150 watt club from ICmag, headed over here and have not been to IC since.
Any how, this is my wonder woman, single plant, under a sun systems 150. Nothing special, I did a COCO dwc, lucas formula, and the occasional foliar feed.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Oct 27, 2009)

scratch what i said, i cant find the fem FAMC seeds,and there's no point running
it from bean if there's gonna be males popping up 
Yah boo sucks!
Looks like its up to you guys who will have clones...

what are y'all doin today? i'm off work spending$$ on nikeid kicks..


----------



## Mr.Mcpot (Oct 27, 2009)

*Here's a pic of the big bud harvest midway thru trim, grown 12/12 from seed as usual, in hempy bucket using ionics grow/bloom/boost....chopped 5days ago, house smells amazing *

daaaaammmnnn!!!! was that just one bb under a single 150w? and whats the difference in going 12/12 from seed than veggen for a month then 12/12?


but hell yea good job on that grow looks like some killer


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 28, 2009)

aHIGHrussian said:


> Im in SENOR!!!!!! ive got a couple of clones that will go into the cab in a day or so........but heres what i got now......2 WW....bought some seeds when i went to AmSterrDaYYMMMM!!!


Good man, Amsterdam is a chill place for sure, run into any Cid? if thats your thing ofcourse...



frostythesnowthug said:


> *I personally just dry it out asap, and throw it in with the trim and make BHO with it.*
> 
> 
> *Way too far away bro.. my 150's are within 4" from the plant tops, your distance is governed by your cooling efficiency.*
> ...


Cool man, nice buds. I grew out a bigbud hybrid strain which i harvested about ehhh a month ago? The thing hated my cfl setup, grew very slowly. When i through it under ol faithful 150w hps it flowered mad.... probably got just over an OZ off it flowering from clone... Pretty day good... Only BS was PM raped the fuck out of it so i ended up choping it and tossing it.... NAsty shit Pm is...

But yea man, thats super fat.... Let us know what the final dry weight is... 

I think the same genetics for the contest is a Good plan for sure.... Thats why your the fucking man! Ill PM you with further details.... Im not to sure what FAMC stands for... Fem automatic cheese? Hmmmm...





frostythesnowthug said:


> ooops forgot to ask, are those of us that have multi 150 setups, only using 1 bulb in this comp?? i guess that'd be the only fair way to do it.
> 
> If anyone wants to see a typical FAMC grow and results, check out my photo album.https://www.rollitup.org/members/frostythesnowthug-26672-albums.html
> 
> ...


Yea man... Indeed, othersise everyone without cfls would be at a disadvantage... 

Well ok sense your Frosty i will alow cfls.... i have a 65 watt cfl myself.... So how about a max of 65 watts of CFL light supplemented...



frostythesnowthug said:


> scratch what i said, i cant find the fem FAMC seeds,and there's no point running
> it from bean if there's gonna be males popping up
> Yah boo sucks!
> Looks like its up to you guys who will have clones...
> ...


Im about to go get my taco bell nametag so im not sent home tomorrow for not having it... Fastfood and there funy strict rules... Gotta love it hahahaha! Or you die a little inside...

Ok so im adding...

aHIGHrussian

Frostythesnowthug


----------



## Mr.Mcpot (Oct 28, 2009)

hell yea you should deffently let me get some


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 28, 2009)

frostythesnowthug said:


> scratch what i said, i cant find the fem FAMC seeds,and there's no point running
> it from bean if there's gonna be males popping up
> Yah boo sucks!
> Looks like its up to you guys who will have clones...
> ...


Nooooooo! Just reread this and it sounds really ominous...


----------



## dingbang (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is the beginning of my One-Fiddy HPS, Jack Herer, organic soil, BMO, perpetual SOG. The burn on the leaves is from a combination of bad math with nutes and heat issues from the CFL cab they were started in. I just moved the girls in today and temps are within 5 degrees of the ambient room temp. The oldest girl went from Jiffy Pot to soil on 10/15 so we still have plenty of room to grow monster sized flowers, hopefully. This is my first indoor grow of JH and my first grow in this new cab so it should prove to be a fun learning experience. I have about eight more clone soldiers moving from the veg side to the flowering chamber in the next few days so I will try to post more as things progress.


----------



## snowdog203 (Nov 14, 2009)

I used silk cloth to filter my tincture powder from the alcohol. I then added the powder to my espresso cup, (1/2 espresso 1/2 tincture powder) The taste was really very herbal but good and it was a surpisingly potent high. I thought all the everclear would have absorbed the thc but there is still plenty left behind so don't throw it out.


----------



## dingbang (Nov 14, 2009)

That could be a life changing invention for me snowdog203. thanks, i can't wait to try this.


----------



## bc.trip (Nov 15, 2009)

what i got going on right now in the flower room:





and in about 2 weeks these will be rooted and ready to move to 12/12:






i'm going to try out a sog and see how much i can get. i'm sure it'll be a lot more efficient. as long as everything roots i'll have 12 clones(2 are missing from the pic), and even if i just get 4g a clone i'll end up w/ 1 1/2 o. and i'm trying to see if there's a big difference in yield from my milk jug containers to the beer cups. those 5 in the flower room in milk jugs were flowered once roots started showing up on the very bottom of the containers, so pretty much no veg time. trying to get in a perpetual routine here. so far it's been more chaotic and hasn't been much order to it.


----------



## snowdog203 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Found the following about pollen storage intereting about the length of time being years for some plants, not necessarily marijuana though. *

*http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/hybrid/msg111522196232.html?4*
*Follow-Up Postings:* 

*




RE: Storing polen*


clip this post email this post what is this?

see most clipped and recent clippings 

Posted by David_Zlesak z4 MN (My Page) on Thu, Nov 6, 03 at 16:57
That's a great question. Yesterday I took some viability data on some of my stored pollen which was stored at different temperatures. I did an in vitro germination test. All this is is putting pollen in a drop of sucrose and boric acid and in a few hours record under a microscope the percent that germinated and produced pollen tubes. The technique uses a hanging drop from the cover slip over a depression in a thick slide. 

There are multiple factors involved in if a species stores well and for how long. From my experience I would suggest a general protocol of freezing pollen and doing so without dessicant. If pollen is too dry and then frozen it has reduced viability as well. In addition, it is generally recommended to take pollen in very dry air and slowly bring the humidity up which is a hastle as well. So, just airdry it in containers that can be sealed (film canisters...), seal the containers, and then put it in a typical -20C freezer one has at home. Allow the vial to warm up before opening it to prevent condensation on the warming pollen when you are ready to use it. 
Binucleate pollen stores better than trinucleate pollen. So, things in the rose family which has binucleate pollen will store frozen like this relatively well. Corn and other trinucleate pollen species does not store well. Pollen starts out with one nucleus and then divides once to make two and then one of those two divides again to make three in the end. One of the three is called the pollen tube nucleus and the other two are generative nuclei. One fertilizes the egg and the other fertilizes the central cell to form the endosperm. Some species are at the binucleate stage when the pollen is mature and then that last division occurs within the pollen tube after pollen germination. These are those species that store better and then trinucleate pollen species have all these divisions already done in the mature pollen grain and typically do not store well for more than a few days. 
Frozen pollen of many species can stay viable for years. Sincerely, 
David


----------



## dingbang (Nov 23, 2009)

Just took this today and thought I would share it with y'all.

I have about another month before harvest so I hope they dense up but this plant almost went to the compost heap so any buds at all from her will be welcome.


----------



## kushgloe (Nov 25, 2009)

I want in check out my grow and i might need a question answered by some 150 users


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 25, 2009)

*Ak-47...3 weeks flowering....right b4, FF 'CHA CHING'....*

*




*


----------



## dingbang (Nov 25, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> *Ak-47...3 weeks flowering....right b4, FF 'CHA CHING'....*


Hot damn FuZZyBUDz 

thats nice.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Im back people and this year we're going headband weed and LA confidential it should be fun ill keep yall posted


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## tazao73 (Nov 27, 2009)

hey fuzzy is that 150 watter hps ,it looks bigger


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 27, 2009)

naw i kno the stikkers scratched off, but naw dood its only a 150, promise u that, it aInT big neither, i wish it was, but i do werk with it!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 27, 2009)

tazao73 said:


> hey fuzzy is that 150 watter hps ,it looks bigger


 
OH and u can tell by the COLOR of the light its hps, see how it looks orange. PLUS couldnt flower under a MH


----------



## dingbang (Nov 28, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> OH and u can tell by the COLOR of the light its hps, see how it looks orange. PLUS couldnt flower under a MH


You definitely can flower with a MH much the same as you can veg with a HPS. Its the photoperiodic nature of cannabis that triggers flowering, not a specific spectrum of light. Some of the Ol' Timers on here will argue that although flowering with a MH may take longer, it produces a much better quality smoke.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 28, 2009)

dingbang said:


> You definitely can flower with a MH much the same as you can veg with a HPS. Its the photoperiodic nature of cannabis that triggers flowering, not a specific spectrum of light. Some of the Ol' Timers on here will argue that although flowering with a MH may take longer, it produces a much better quality smoke.


 


the MH spectrum will acualy slowly kill ur plant in flowering, its recommended that u throw a MH on ur plant in the last 2 weeeks of flowering because of this, wat it will do is slowly kill ue plant and to defend its self from the HARMFUL rays it will protect itsself by building resin, aka THC. but NO u SHOULD NOT flower with a MH, im pretty sure of that dood.


----------



## dingbang (Nov 28, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> the MH spectrum will acualy slowly kill ur plant in flowering, its recommended that u throw a MH on ur plant in the last 2 weeeks of flowering because of this, wat it will do is slowly kill ue plant and to defend its self from the HARMFUL rays it will protect itsself by building resin, aka THC. but NO u SHOULD NOT flower with a MH, im pretty sure of that dood.


Just for the sake of killing misinformation, here is a quote from ED Rosenthal, if your not sure who he is use Google.

_"Metal halide (MH) lamps can be used for flowering, but there are two problems that they have when compared with high-pressure sodium (HPS) lamps. The first is that they don't emit as much total light. HPS lamps emit more than 20% more light, so MH lamps are not as intense when covering the same area. Second, they do not emit as much orange and red light as HPS lamps. These spectrums seem to promote flowering. _
_However, MH lamps do have several advantages over HPS. First, they are less expensive to purchase. Second, the light does not have a really weird telltale
spectrum. It looks white, not pink or amber. _
_Third, the lamps emit more UVB light than HPS lamps, although still in very small amounts. The amount of UVB light plants receive is directly related to the quality of the buds. The more UVB, the higher the quality._
_Buds grown under MH light will not be as big as buds grown using HPS lighting. However their quality will be as good or better."_


----------



## growing2009 (Nov 28, 2009)

Do I need a ballast to run one of these low watt HPS bulbs? or a mogul will work?
If no than what is the biggest wattage bulb i can run without a ballast?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 28, 2009)

just get 1 with an attached ballist.its just plug and play too.


----------



## kushgloe (Nov 28, 2009)

here is my 150w hps grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/261319-my-jedi-kush-kings-blend-10.html


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Dec 7, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/231051-seedsman-velvet-grow.html

there's my 150w grow so far, almost 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 7, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Ok so im adding...
> 
> aHIGHrussian
> 
> Frostythesnowthug



Sorry contest delayed. Im trying to find another place to settle down in. Its a process.

Sooo anyways... Havnt heard from Frosty, kind of acting flaky latly. O well i mean he WAS hooking me up with free shit so i guess i cant be an asswhole to the man.



Dingbang- i like your set up. Small and crafty, mcguyver shit bro, nice.


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Dec 7, 2009)

So does anyone have yeild reports from 150w lights? 175 pages is a lot to mull through. i'd like to see what im in competition with.


----------



## dingbang (Dec 7, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Sorry contest delayed. Im trying to find another place to settle down in. Its a process.
> 
> Dingbang- i like your set up. Small and crafty, mcguyver shit bro, nice.


Thanks MM. Necessity is the mother of invention, right? 

Good luck on your move and drop me a PM when you want to start the contest.


----------



## shidadajr (Dec 7, 2009)

150HPS
2x2x6' stealth box
4" inline fan(outtake)
4 in computer fan (intake)


----------



## MedicalMarijuanaGuy (Dec 9, 2009)

150 Watt HPS and CFLS grown Indoors for First Time Grow

http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy329/photobuckegirlie/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Bauks (Dec 14, 2009)

I love my 150w....... Here's a video of A 150w harvest, of 1 plant of 2 grown under One 150... I did one in Dirt and one In DWC I grew Right next to each other... and A vid of when My 150w hps got flooded out In my Basement (it stayed on underwater I didn't even Have to change the bulb still works great ) Chck out My other Videos By Bauks420 on youtube Oh ya and My 150 Fell about 4 feet One day on accident onto my plants and still kept ticking They are really durable 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBHg8r4qu5A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMiN4w9P1Tk&feature=channel


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 15, 2009)

HEy bauks i remember that story. Crazy shit bro that that light was submerved, i dont see how thats fucking possible! But yeah nice plants man, FAT.

To bad my last grow got fucked with PM. IT had soo much possibility to it. Theres always next time suppose.


verticle growing horticulture.jpg


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok so for the contest which... come to think of it... needs a name. *The 150w Potential Contest?* Yes?

Ok so for the *150w Potential Contest* i have :

-Fuzzybudz
-aHIGHrussian
-Mr.Mcpot
-frostythesnowthug
-ding bang.

The winner of course gets smurf houses! 1 slash 8 and bam!

Any more? Feel free to enter, its a fucking free for all yall.

I should get situated here shortly and begin this contest. I say maybe one month? Ok??


----------



## squints68 (Dec 16, 2009)

can i play too??? this is pics of my first grow.
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr337/squints68/just grils/DSCF0013.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr337/squints68/just grils/DSCF0006.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr337/squints68/just grils/DSCF0008-1.jpg

http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr337/squints68/just grils/DSCF0011.jpg


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright squints, sense that bush is mighty big and beautiful.


-Fuzzybudz
-aHIGHrussian
-Mr.Mcpot
-frostythesnowthug
-ding bang.
-squits68


----------



## squints68 (Dec 17, 2009)

that's cool. when does this all start??i just started the next grow but i'll save room.


----------



## hybrid93sivic (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## mr. mad max (Dec 30, 2009)

this is my first grow and am very limited in experience so bare with me but here i have 3 ww and one Himalayan gold growing under a 150 watt sun system actually the same exact light you see a couple pics up any ways nothing special i converted the corner of my closet into a grow room and sealed the rest off with a door i made out of a couple boxes and some duck tape also the yellow line with the plastic covering my plant is co2 coming from yeast i switch from plant to plant because of how little co2 it produces i figured why no limit the space it can travel around the plant but anyways here it is my grow which i am actually quite proud of so please no negative comments would be appreciated .......... i forgot to mention they are only about a week old


----------



## nanskies (Jan 3, 2010)

do you think a 18''W x 18''D x 4ft H with 2 80cfm fans (intake and exhaust) and 4 2'' passive intake holes at the bottom able to handle the heat of a 150w hps with attached ballast?


----------



## sgr42o (Jan 3, 2010)

nanskies said:


> do you think a 18''W x 18''D x 4ft H with 2 80cfm fans (intake and exhaust) and 4 2'' passive intake holes at the bottom able to handel the heat of a 150w hps attached ballast?


I think you'll be fine. I've got a 150HPS in a small closet grow without any exhaust and temps aren't much of a concern until I start adding in a lot of 42w CFL's. My only exhaust is opening up the closet door which I only do if temps get higher than I'd like. These 150HPS lights produce so little heat...

Right now I'm doing a PowerKush and a Blue Cheese under the 150HPS and 5 42w CFL's. They were under the 150HPS since day one but I vegged for 16 days. Here's how my PowerKush is looking at a little over three weeks flowering:


----------



## dnitty09 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hood420 said:


> cool man im gonna try it and see what happens



This is true. I have been using a 150 hps for 2 months, on my 3 plant banana og medical grow, and have been keeping the light about 6 inches above the plants, with no leaf burn (from the light at least!). I think that a 150 hps is great for many reasons. 

First off, I like how stealthy it is. I can take it down and put it in my standard filing cabinet, in original box in less than 2 minutes. I haven't cut my walkin closet door, nor have I installed any intake or exhaust fans. I use a heavy duty floor standing fan from Home Depot. This fan owns. My girls are sleeping, or else I'd tell you the name. I just face it toward the closet door. When the doors closed, it is a nice windy environment. I didnt get this fan til about a montha nd a half ago. I was battling powdered mildew in early veg growth, due to poor circulation, high humidity, and low temps. Once I got this fan and kept the door closed to maintained 73-80 degrees in there with awesome air circulation, it was off to the races, and bye bye powdered mildew, with no treatment whatsoever!

I also love my light mounting system on this 150. It allows me to raise or lower the light by literally grabbing the light and pulling it up and down. Its great for getting the light into specific areas, since a 150 doesn't penetrate like a higher wattage hps. 29 days into flowering, I feel like I am maximizing my 150. I still wonder if a 400 would do laps around this 150, but I already got my first power bill from running 24/0 for two months of veg, and It would be almost triple with a 400...Ouch!

I am very curious about cfl, but I really think a 150/cfl combo is great. I am currently running a 68 home depot cfl w 4,000 lumen/300 watt output on one side. I am going to buy two more today, as to really surround these big girls.

I ordered a 10 pack of white dwarf autos, as well as a 10 pack of the new auto strain, mi5, which I have heard excellent things about. I am going to be breeding one of my banana og's with the white dwarf on my first run. I'm hoping to breed the heavy yielding, branchy banana og with the early maturing auto, white dwarf. They are both easy to grow strains (I know this of the banana og, and have heard this about the WD), so I'm hoping to great a real winner here. I think I'll call it the whinana og. Glad to be here after trolling through the threads for months! Might post some 150 watt bud porn later, when the girls wake up.


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 5, 2010)

150 and big ass titties im back (u know id never leave you guys)


----------



## tehbigjiga (Jan 12, 2010)

this my grow I have a thread in the newbie central fourm. No one is replying to help me.


----------



## tehbigjiga (Jan 12, 2010)

I got five under 150 wats hps , with two 20 watt flouro 2 ft tubes in each corner.


----------



## dingbang (Jan 13, 2010)

tehbigjiga said:


> this my grow I have a thread in the newbie central fourm. No one is replying to help me.



.....and?

I am qualified to help in areas such as beer drinking, spliff rollin, womanizing and various perverse forms of debauchery. If you need help with any of those things I am the man.

I have an ad in Soldier of Fortune with my contact info.

p.s. nice grow.


----------



## tehbigjiga (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know how long I should wait to harvest, if I should wait to trim Off bud leaves after a few days of drying.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2010)

tehbigjiga said:


> I don't know how long I should wait to harvest, if I should wait to trim Off bud leaves after a few days of drying.


Get a magnifying glass, look at the trichromes. When they turn milky (50% or more) then it is a good time to harvest.

Trim the leaves as you work the buds into the dryer. This just makes it easier.

Bring along some rubbing alcohol and some razors to clean your scissors while you work.



E


----------



## dingbang (Jan 14, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Get a magnifying glass, look at the trichromes. When they turn milky (50% or more) then it is a good time to harvest.
> 
> Trim the leaves as you work the buds into the dryer. This just makes it easier.
> 
> ...


agreed.

radio shack has a $13 pocket microscope that works great.

use latex gloves. when you are done trimming put your gloves in the freezer for about 10-15 minutes. pull them out of the freezer, scrape off the frozen resin and profit.


----------



## tehbigjiga (Jan 15, 2010)

Double power hehe but now I'm no longer qualified to post here ... 





weed






before


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 19, 2010)

Just became official today!! Grew with various CFL my first grow. Second (and current) grow stepped up to a high wattage CFL 125W (veg and flower spec) but just wasn't getting everything out of my girls (1 1/2 weeks into flower)
SO!! I picked up a 150HPS SunSystem from SunlightSupply (via eBay store)
Bulb and hood w/combined ballast around 95$ (shipped)
I removed the CFL hood from my tent and hung the 150HPS (in my DIY tent link in signature for construction) Anyhow heres the setup!!















Happy to be here!! Oh and grow journal is linked in my signature, marked (current) 


Shack


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 21, 2010)

hey whats up you guys? I bring goodies later.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 21, 2010)

tehbigjiga looks like you need two lights (lowerthem) and a new strain.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Jan 21, 2010)

The white widow can TOUCH the bulb if a fan is on it. Believe.


----------



## Beastman420 (Jan 23, 2010)

Watup guys! So I'm finally valid to join the cool clubb!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/294662-first-grow-150w-hps-stealth.html

HTG Supply 150w HPS check itt


----------



## bc.trip (Jan 24, 2010)

had a harvest earlier tonight. 5 clones flowered at about 4" in 1/2 gal. containers.










strain is bubblicious from nirvana


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 24, 2010)

bc.trip said:


> had a harvest earlier tonight. 5 clones flowered at about 4" in 1/2 gal. containers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking beautiful my friend! 


Shack


----------



## sgr42o (Jan 25, 2010)

Nicely done bc.trip! +rep 

I'm jealous, I won't be harvesting for another two weeks or so.


----------



## bc.trip (Jan 25, 2010)

sgr42o said:


> Nicely done bc.trip! +rep
> 
> I'm jealous, I won't be harvesting for another two weeks or so.


seems like when they get that close time stands still


----------



## sgr42o (Jan 25, 2010)

bc.trip said:


> seems like when they get that close time stands still


So very true. 

I got a question for anyone using the HTGSupply 150HPS. Where do you all buy your replacement bulbs? I don't see them for sale on their site.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 25, 2010)

sgr42o said:


> So very true.
> 
> I got a question for anyone using the HTGSupply 150HPS. Where do you all buy your replacement bulbs? I don't see them for sale on their site.



www.ballastkit.com


----------



## sgr42o (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Enigma! +rep


----------



## Enigma (Jan 25, 2010)

Anytime bro, keep the 150 alive with $17 UltraSun's.



E


----------



## greenquartz (Jan 25, 2010)

IM gonna throw one out to my fellow 150 watters whats going on joined the cool people group like a week ago


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Anytime bro, keep the 150 alive with $17 UltraSun's.
> 
> 
> 
> E


thank you! i've been looking for alternatives to the "Phillips" brand bulbs at Lowes, I knew they're had to be something more targeted at growing! +rep


Shack


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's my custom 2x 150W HPS reflector made from a PC side panel. I bought RAB security lights from Home Depot and just detached the bulb from the rest of the case and re-wired it.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 26, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Here's my custom 2x 150W HPS reflector made from a PC side panel. I bought RAB security lights from Home Depot and just detached the bulb from the rest of the case and re-wired it.
> 
> View attachment 694235
> 
> ...



HELL YA!

+rep on that DIY!

Damn, this makes me want to go out and get another 150.. the first one has been working so well.. I want more coverage.

lol

I'm going to need:

(1) roll of mylar
(1) sheet of aluminum
(1) can of spray adhesive

My tools
My junk box

Time to make a 300W bat-wing reflector!



E


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> HELL YA!
> 
> +rep on that DIY!
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. I also use another 150W HPS in conjunction with 3x 27W Daylight CFL in my veg box. I'll get some pics up of that setup later.


----------



## blowinbig (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z


----------



## sgr42o (Jan 27, 2010)

blowinbig said:


> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z


Nice, looks like a perfect time to add another 150 for side lighting.


----------



## rookie 420 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm growing in a suncast utility closet, I started with one 150 watt HPS but I added another at 30 days into flower. I also have three 26 watt cfls (1/6500 & 2/2700) for under lighting. I currently have 2 plants on their 61st day of flower. I started with 6 plants 3 were female and 1 female hermied on me like a week and a half ago. I started in 6" pots and now their in 2 gallon pots. I use miracle grow soil for flowers and fruits, and use Better Grow Nutrients for flowering. The plants are from bagseed, but so far I'm very pleased. I'm going to invest in better soil and nutrients on the next grow.


----------



## grower001 (Feb 6, 2010)

hey guys i just ordered my 150w hps. im also cloning for a constant harvest every 2 months. how clones do i need and how long do they need to veg to pull a pound every time thanks guys


----------



## dingbang (Feb 6, 2010)

grower001 said:


> hey guys i just ordered my 150w hps. im also cloning for a constant harvest every 2 months. how clones do i need and how long do they need to veg to pull a pound every time thanks guys



I admire your aspiration.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 6, 2010)

You ain't getting a pound every 2 months of 1 150W light. EVER!


----------



## grower001 (Feb 7, 2010)

could i score atleast a half pound?? and after i turn my first harvest i'd like to buy another light should i go for another 150 or should i go bigger and toss the 1st one


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 7, 2010)

Not sure what people average, I only get a few ounces here and there but I never had a setup as good as my current one. I like the 150s, but if I had to start over I think I'd get a 400W digital ballast and use the 150 for veg with some CFL.


----------



## dingbang (Feb 7, 2010)

grower001 said:


> should i go for another 150 or should i go bigger and toss the 1st one


sounds like you want to grow for more than yourself so just get a bigger light, at least a 400 watt. 

a 150 is great for small scale personal grows but for the weight you want to move, you need more lumens.


----------



## dingbang (Feb 7, 2010)

Just thought I would post this eBay auction I found for 3 CMH bulbs if you are using a magnetic ballast.


----------



## cdub (Feb 11, 2010)

Well hello everyone this is my first post and first grow. Ive got a 150 watt hps in closet atm and was wondering what other growers out there thought of my set up. My plant is planted in foxfarm soil and thrives in about 80 to 85 degrees and I think ive dont fairly well with it. I just started it on a botanicare pureblend grow but kinda having trouble with ph and in my location the closest hydro store is like 2 hrs. plus money is kinda a issue. Well back to my plant i think all is well once i figure out how im gunna bring up the ph a little. As far as next things id like to buy are of course some ph up and ph down but after that id like to get a next gen 600 watter so we will see if im smiled down upon in this next month. well let me know what you guys think heres some pics and any advice or questions id love to answer thanks!!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 11, 2010)

My first suggestion would be to get some ventilation and lower that light down. At 1 foot away you get 16,000 lumens but at 2ft only 4.000 and at 3 only 1,000. With good enough ventilation you should be able to get that light 6", or even closer to the top of the canopy, essentially giving you another 6" of penetration into the canopy at full strength. Your bottom buds will not get enough light the way you have the light rigged. Another thing I would suggest is looking into flowering from the start and just have more, smaller plants. You will also be harvesting more frequently that way. I am looking into changing my room over to that type of setup soon.


----------



## cdub (Feb 12, 2010)

Well thank you much for your response but what kind of ventilation are you suggesting. Cause i would love to get the light closer but every time i move it closer i start seeing the tips of the leaves start to wilt and burn so i opt for just moving it up alittle. And honestly i would have started flowering from day one but im kinda tip toeing around it cause im not too sure how im gunna keep it dark dark during the dark phase so still kinda working on figuring that out. Well thanks again for your input i really appreciate it and am looking forward to hearing from you again! Thanks!!


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 14, 2010)

*Check out my new grow !! I have recently upgraded the grow room !!*


----------



## dank nug (Feb 14, 2010)

link it! i want to see. i could go find it but that would be work


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 14, 2010)

*There is a link in my signature to both of my grows but here is my current grow: click the blue link !!*
*Cheers.*
*CLICK HERE FOR MY CURRENT KUSH GROW* *!!*


----------



## dank nug (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah i was just looking at that. fuck i want my ballast now!!


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 14, 2010)

*yeah I cant wait for my 2 x 400w HPS to come in on Monday !! Next grow after this is gonna be outta this world !! I will still only grow one plant in the room at a time with the 2 x 400 WATT HPS in the same location as the 2 x 150 hps I currently use for my KUSH grow !!*


----------



## geddylee.2112 (Feb 14, 2010)

Just wanted to say I want to join the club. This is my first grow and not trying to set any records, but i have a sativa dominant and an indica dominant almost 3 weeks into flowering. Pistils seems to be multiplying every day and extremely happy for a first timer! And learning a ton as well! I think it is cool to have the opposites to experiment and learn with. Can't wait for the second grow. I wish I had a better camera to get a good shot of the flowers developing.


----------



## dingbang (Feb 14, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> My first suggestion would be to get some ventilation and lower that light down. At 1 foot away you get 16,000 lumens but at 2ft only 4.000 and at 3 only 1,000.


I think you may be getting foot candles with lumens.


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 14, 2010)

great job guys ives seen alot of nice stuff in this thread.i just bought the floralux 150w hps.any idea of what i can yield off 1 plant? what strain would be best and what size pot.thx


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 15, 2010)

*I harvested over 90 grams with my single 150 hps before upgrading to a second.*
*I have heard of some people harvetsing 100-140 grams as well, off of one single 150 hps.*


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 15, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> *I harvested over 90 grams with my single 150 hps before upgrading to a second.*
> *I have heard of some people harvetsing 100-140 grams as well, off of one single 150 hps.*


wow thx for the reply.how many plants and what size pots did you use?


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 15, 2010)

*Built Myself DWC system !! (bubbleponics)*
*The best system I have used. easy to maintain even easier to correct any problems that your plants might develop.*
*One plant at a time is all I flower in a 55 gal black rubbermaid bin*
*(although I constantly have 4 different plants in veg at any given time)!!*
*look at my grows in my signature (one killer bag seed first grow) (Kushie Kush 2nd grow).*
*Cheers !!*


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 15, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> *Built Myself DWC system !! (bubbleponics)*
> *The best system I have used. easy to maintain even easier to correct any problems that your plants might develop.*
> *One plant at a time is all I flower in a 55 gal black rubbermaid bin*
> *(although I constantly have 4 different plants in veg at any given time)!!*
> ...


thx alot for the info man.and i peeped it out that is great.


----------



## marijuananation (Feb 15, 2010)

*thanks for taking a look,I am glad you enjoyed my grow !!*
*Cheers*


----------



## LOVEHATE13 (Feb 15, 2010)

Im running a 150w hps and a few CFL's.. 100-140 under a single 150 thats good.. you think I can get that with my grow? like around 100 grams a plant for two plants or will it be around 50 each plant?


----------



## dingbang (Feb 15, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> *I harvested over 90 grams with my single 150 hps before upgrading to a second.*
> *I have heard of some people harvetsing 100-140 grams as well, off of one single 150 hps.*


There is a general rule for HID's that if you are getting 1 gram per watt then you are doing OK but as you dial in the needs of the strain and become more familiar with it you should shoot for 2 grams per watt. 

If you are pretty new to growing then a 1 or 2 plant SCOG is the most efficient way to get a big yield but if you have some experience under your belt then a perpetual SOG can be well worth all the work you put into it. I have 16 girls sunning under a 150HPS (4 rows of 4) and 4 different nute schedules to keep track of. Its a lot of work and can be a PITA at times but I always have plenty herb for my friends and family to hold us over until the fall outdoor harvest. It's funny, I put more work into my 150w closet soil grow than my friends 600w hydro setup. 

Its great to see so many people rockin' the one-fiddy. Good luck to you all and please, keep on postin'.

peace.


----------



## dank nug (Feb 17, 2010)

im ordering a 150w ballast tomorrow!!! i was going to order it today so i put 45$ in the bank. then i try to order it and it says i dont have enough $$. so i call the bank and they said that before i deposited my account was -7. i was penalized for not having enough money in my account. having to pay money for being broke. aint that a bitch?

anyway im SO fucking stoked on getting a ballast. i have 2 400w hps bulbs and 2 150w. ive had them for probably a year just sitting . at least i'll be able to use one of them! ill be sure to post up pics when i get it all set up. i cant wait to give my girls proper lighting. god im sooooo stoked i just cant stop thinking about it. i just love growing so much. sorry for the novel lol


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 17, 2010)

Lemon Skunk in full bloom along with another LS clone and a Great White Shark clone. Both clones 1.5 weeks into 12/12 (link in sig marked (current) yeah it started as CFL  )














Shack


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 17, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> Lemon Skunk in full bloom along with another LS clone and a Great White Shark clone. Both clones 1.5 weeks into 12/12 (link in sig marked (current) yeah it started as CFL  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good i bet it smells even better.what size pots are they in?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 17, 2010)

<Homer>..mhm... nice and frosty..


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 17, 2010)

i can't remember off the top of my head... lol 

i think the full bloom ls is in 1 gallon
and the other two are 2/3 liter


Shack


----------



## dank nug (Feb 18, 2010)

are any of you running 150w's without hoods? obviously the hoods help concentrate the light to the plant, but are they really necessary?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

Well it's not necessary if you hang the bulbs in between the plants for side lighting. But if you are going to hang them above the canopy you would waste probably 40% of light, which isn't reflected downwards.


----------



## dank nug (Feb 18, 2010)

grr i guess ill add it to the list of shit to buy which is increasing exponentially


----------



## dank nug (Feb 18, 2010)

i just thought of something. what are the hoods made out of? couldnt i just get a piece of metal and line it with mylar or something of that ilk? any suggestions on diy?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

You can make your own. I've built reflectors from all sorts of shit. 






Here I rigged one from the frame of a 4ft fluorescent fixture. It was mainly just to hold the lights in place and reflect a little bit of light, very inefficient design.










The ones I am using now are just PC side panels that I bent into shape.


----------



## dank nug (Feb 18, 2010)

thats a good idea. why didnt you line it with something?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

I would suggest painting metal with some titanium white Rustoleum. Mylar won't hold up to the heat being that close to the light. I didn't paint mine, guess I should sometime.


----------



## dank nug (Feb 18, 2010)

thats what i was kind of thinking. i just went over to my moms and got half of a speed limit sign. im going to bend that up and paint it. thanks for the tips man! cant wait to order that ballast later on today.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 18, 2010)

No problem, post pics when you finish it brother.


----------



## dank nug (Feb 18, 2010)

i just ordered my ballast! i feel like i accomplished something haha. i think im actually going to use a bent cooking sheet for the hood. i measured one up and it actually seemed almost perfect for my setup. ill be sure to post pics when everythings up


----------



## dingbang (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is my $12 reflector that I made a few evenings ago. It only took a few hours to make and my temps only went up 1 degree from the cool tube I was using.

It was made from a 6" vent pipe, a 4" female vent coupler, some pop rivets and a can of flat white spray paint. 

I think the pics pretty much explain how it was made.


----------



## geddylee.2112 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Guys, looking good. Just trying to gain some experience in here. I have a 150 HPS from HTG. My first grow and things are picking up daily on my two girls! I am 3.5 weeks into flowering and I have an Indica dom and Sativa dom. Going to add some CFL's for grow number 2! I am going to try and regen these after i pick the buds. Anybody have any experience with that? I heard it can be done, just going to do some experimenting. Learned a ton so far!


----------



## dingbang (Feb 20, 2010)

geddylee.2112 said:


> Hey Guys, looking good. Just trying to gain some experience in here. I have a 150 HPS from HTG. My first grow and things are picking up daily on my two girls! I am 3.5 weeks into flowering and I have an Indica dom and Sativa dom. Going to add some CFL's for grow number 2! I am going to try and regen these after i pick the buds. Anybody have any experience with that? I heard it can be done, just going to do some experimenting. Learned a ton so far!



Every strain responds differently but in my opinion it usually takes way too long. I could see doing it if you absolutely wanted to keep the genetics you just flowered and didn't have a mother plant. 

All you do is leave about 1 node of veg growth, throw it back into 20/4 or 24/0 and use nothing but water and occasionally some superthrive and wait..........and wait......... and well, you get the idea.

I did this with JHerer and NL #5 and if I remember correctly it took almost 6-7 weeks to see new growth.

I did it just to learn how and afterwords I thought "What a waste of 6 weeks." I respect your approach to learning but some things you don't have to experience to know. 

Good Luck!


----------



## dank nug (Feb 23, 2010)

hey this is a really dumb question, but will a smaller plant flower faster? same strain and everything just smaller.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 23, 2010)

No, actually a taller plant will usually flower faster because it's more mature by the time it's triggered.


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i plan on growing 7 small plants under a 150w hps,veg for about 2 weeks then flower.do you think i can get at least 10 grams a plant??


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry dude, you gotta get a bigger light for 7 plants unless you're growing bonsai trees, which you're not with 2 weeks vegging. You would be better off growing 4 plants with 1 week vegging.


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 24, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Sorry dude, you gotta get a bigger light for 7 plants unless you're growing bonsai trees, which you're not with 2 weeks vegging. You would be better off growing 4 plants with 1 week vegging.


thanks for the reply.should i just go 12/12 from seed then? or that 1 week makes a difference.this would be my first regular strain as ive only done autos with success


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

The problem with the 150W HPS lights is that they can only supply sufficient light for up to 12" away. After that your plants are only getting a quarter of light. So say you gotta keep the bulb 4-6' away from the tops, you only have another 6-8" of penetration into the canopy, before the light diminishes too much. So you probably would be better off starting 12/12 straight from seed or after a few days of veg, like you said.


----------



## jpnspec (Feb 24, 2010)

hey everyone,

im almost 2 weeks into flower with my 3 plants under a 150 watt hps and some CFL's. Thought I'd share this will you all, peace. 

link below for my current Master Kush/Aurora Indica/Mango grow.


----------



## dingbang (Feb 24, 2010)

1foryou said:


> hey guys i plan on growing 7 small plants under a 150w hps,veg for about 2 weeks then flower.do you think i can get at least 10 grams a plant??


I don't know why people are telling you that you can't do this because you most definitely can. I grow 12-16 plants, in a perpetual SOG vegged for about two weeks under a single 150. My current strain is known for being a low yielding phenotype and I can still get 8-14 grams per plant.

Your strains growth patterns, your growing media and how you transition into flowering are the considerations.

If you want valuable first hand accounts on how maximize your 150's potential then browse ICMag's 150 thread. 

Good luck!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

Got a pic of your 12-16 plants under a single 150W?


----------



## dingbang (Feb 24, 2010)

Besides the ones in this thread and in my albums?


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 24, 2010)

only 1 way to find out guys.I will post updates in a few weeks


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

dingbang said:


> Besides the ones in this thread and in my albums?


Well given your plants look ok, for your setup, but you fail to mention that you had to add an additional 3 CFL bulbs. Also you said yourself this is your first attempt, so you have never actually completed any harvests with this setup yet. Just figured those are things you should mention when you comment like that.


----------



## dingbang (Feb 24, 2010)

Excuse me, but I didn't know I was under investigation.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL, sorry dude, but you just can't go around giving advice without proof to back it up. I wouldn't want this guy to go out and buy a 150Watter, wait 3-4 months to find out that he should have gotten 400W light instead.


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 24, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> LOL, sorry dude, but you just can't go around giving advice without proof to back it up. I wouldn't want this guy to go out and buy a 150Watter, wait 3-4 months to find out that he should have gotten 400W light instead.


lol man i needed a good laugh.im only into growing micro style so im not to worried about yield just though it would be nice to know since this will be my 1st hps grow.shit ive done 5 plants in miracle gro moisture control soil no transplanting in small containers(auto flower) under 4 cfls 23w 1600 lumens each in a pc case.19 grams total.3.8 grams a plant.my math is probly wrong but thats a lil over 6,000 lumens total.my 150w hps mini is 16,000 lumens.like i said in a few weeks i will keep you guys updated.a TRUE single 150w hps grow with multiple plants(5 strawberry smile,1 trainwreck,1 iced grapefruit all female)


----------



## dingbang (Feb 24, 2010)

Look, I think internet fights are for people who aren't really living and need to feel some sort of power over something. Neither one of us are that lame now are we? So we don't need to try to play the "call each other out" game, do we? 

Maybe you don't believe me about my grow? Oh well. Look on the the 150w thread on ICMAG and try tell me that my claims are impossible. I am only here to learn and share the little knowledge I have and I hope that's your purpose also. 

Have you ever tried to get 10 grams per 6 or more plants under a 150? If not then you shouldn't have taken the time to discourage someone else from a potentially profitable undertaking. 

Besides the fact that with 7 plants at 10gr per plant is only .466 grams per watt. Some may consider that ambitious for a first timer but that's weak by any other standard and most definitely surpasable under a 150.

So let's put the bullshit behind us and move on to helping people grow *more* herb and have fun doing so. 

*1foryou*: I would recommend using a quality bagged soil if this is your first go at it. If you buy Fox Farms Happy Frog for example then you have a hundred or more users here who can share their experiences with it and it therefore eliminating a lot of guesswork for potential plant problems. The second bet option would be coco I think but have yet to see determining results.

Depending on the strain I would consider Low Stress Training or topping to get the most out of every plant. 

Proper ventilation of your grow area is as important to your yields as your lux is, so plan ahead and ask questions before buying fans or blowers. 

Go as large as you can with your plants containers given the lights functional footprint and your method of ventilation.

There are obvious trade offs in simplicity versus efficiency but I think you can exceed your expectations with proper planning.

Let me know if I can help any further. 

Good luck!


----------



## geddylee.2112 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm supporting two females under a true single 150 HPS. Both plants from seedling to flowering. Its perfect for mirco growing.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

dingbang said:


> Look, I think internet fights are for people who aren't really living and need to feel some sort of power over something. Neither one of us are that lame now are we? So we don't need to try to play the "call each other out" game, do we?
> 
> Maybe you don't believe me about my grow? Oh well. Look on the the 150w thread on ICMAG and try tell me that my claims are impossible. I am only here to learn and share the little knowledge I have and I hope that's your purpose also.
> 
> ...



Not trying to say it doesn't work for you, but I wouldn't recommend it to somebody else. Look at my Old Juicy Fruit thread if you wanna see what you can do growing 2 24" plants each under their own 150WHPS light, and it's a lot less work than taking care of 16 plants. Like I said I am not here to argue, just trying to give proper advice.











That''s just the main colas.


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 24, 2010)

dingbang said:


> Look, I think internet fights are for people who aren't really living and need to feel some sort of power over something. Neither one of us are that lame now are we? So we don't need to try to play the "call each other out" game, do we?
> 
> Maybe you don't believe me about my grow? Oh well. Look on the the 150w thread on ICMAG and try tell me that my claims are impossible. I am only here to learn and share the little knowledge I have and I hope that's your purpose also.
> 
> ...


i know its possible just like ppl say you cant flower in 16oz cup without rootbound and ive proved that shit to be wrong.this is just my 1st hps grow ive had great success with cfls.i dont think he was fight with you he was just getting his point across so where you.thx both of you guys. now blaze up n chill out


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, smokin some of my Sour D. now Sorry man


----------



## 1foryou (Feb 24, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Yeah, smokin some of my Sour D. now Sorry man


holy shit man 5oz just 2 plants.thats pretty nice no doubt.i can only work with what i have tho.and thats why i only bought the 150w mini.all i can do is hope


----------



## Zer0kool88 (Feb 24, 2010)

HEy GUys DO i need a COOL Tube if i am using a 150 Watter In a 2x2x2 Closed space?


----------



## sin semilla (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey everyone. Thought Id try my luck here. New to the club. New to growing. New to scrog. I am doing this on a super tight budget. So its a little here and a little there as I can aford it. 

My set up is as follows:

2.5'Tx2.5'w1.5'D

150W Hps w/ simple open air reflector

Screen set at 12" from floor

Fan blowing across top of screen

Mix of FFOF,MG Organic potting mix,generic 
time release soil mix

2 gal. pots

Vegging 24/0

83 cfm exhaust(soon to be mated to a can 9000)

Intake on opposit side of box(travels through stem area)

Watering with mineral water and superthrive( frist time today)(just transplanted)

Fox farm nutes to be ordered

Trimming large fan leaves to alow light in

Total of 3 plants(sex unknow, trying frist atempt at cloning so I can sex)

Topped

Clones in clone dome, setting on heating mat

Rooting with jiffy pellets and spraying with superthrive water and rooting hormone(they look like crap, today was frist full real day)

All 3 from seed(unknown kind bag seed)

1 is 5.5 wks old
2 are 4.5ish wks old
4 more from seed 2/17

Temp is mid 80s
Rh is 50ish

Cant wait to get the nutes,filter,Ph up and down, and a Ph h2o meter and really get things rollin.

Let be know what all you veterans think please and I would love some feedback, thoughts, recomendations or to know if you see anything wrong. thanks for all the help

PS
To the scroggers, how much strech are you getting durning flower? I plan to do some training in the early strech till they stop growing and focus on budding....is that ok?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 25, 2010)

you're going to run into problems if you've already worked 3 plants of unknown sex into your screen. hope for 3 females or you're going to have a hell of a time cutting males out of that screen. although, everything looks very well thought out, so i wish you the best of luck. i love SCROoG and haven't tried it yet, i'd like to see what a 150HPS can do in these size/screen restraints.


Shack


----------



## sin semilla (Feb 25, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> you're going to run into problems if you've already worked 3 plants of unknown sex into your screen. hope for 3 females or you're going to have a hell of a time cutting males out of that screen. although, everything looks very well thought out, so i wish you the best of luck. i love SCROoG and haven't tried it yet, i'd like to see what a 150HPS can do in these size/screen restraints.
> 
> 
> Shack


I can only hope for 3 ladies, that would be awesome. I dont think it will be to hard remove the males im not weaving the plant int to the screen, just helping it pick the correct holes. I can also rase the screen for easyer removal. I hope my clones make it so I can sex them frist before flipping to 12/12 in my main box. thanks for your reply and keep them comen people.


----------



## dingbang (Feb 26, 2010)

Let me clarify a few thing for you *ReelFiles...*



ReelFiles said:


> but you fail to mention that you had to add an additional 3 CFL bulbs.


If you look two pages back you will notice there are no CFL's in my grow. I removed them to put in different flowering cab for another grow. I actually had heat issues too after adding about 95w of 6500K CFL's.



ReelFiles said:


> Also you said yourself this is your first attempt, so you have never actually completed any harvests with this setup yet.


You somehow missed the newer album right above the one you quoted from. That was posted around mid November 2009 and I actually said _"First attempt at a mini SOG with JH in organic soil with BMO nutrients." _At that point the girls were at most 4-5 weeks flowering and not even at their mid point. 



ReelFiles said:


> so you have never actually completed any harvests with this setup yet. Just figured those are things you should mention when you comment like that.


Its now the end of February 2010. The grow you mentioned was started in September 2009. In that cab I have a 12 week strain. Since Christmas I have harvested 3-5 plants every 3 weeks. It is a *perpetual* SOG and supplies me with enough Jack Herer for personal use and I have plenty to give to my friends and family also. It works well for my given circumstances. 



ReelFiles said:


> LOL, sorry dude, but you just can't go around giving advice without proof to back it up.


I agree with you here. This site is definitely plagued with people talking about things they have no first hand experience of. So, have you ever grown a perpetual SOG or SCROG under a 150? If so what was your average GPW? Why do think a seven plants yielding a meager 70 grams to not be possible?



ReelFiles said:


> I wouldn't want this guy to go out and buy a 150Watter, wait 3-4 months to find out that he should have gotten 400W light instead.


He never asked what type of light he should purchase.

The OP had clearly stated what his predetermined plan was and just wanted to know if he could get 10 grams per plant. The obvious answer to anyone would be yes. 

It would be pretty freakin difficult to not get more than .466 grams per watt with seven plants. 



ReelFiles said:


> Not trying to say it doesn't work for you, but I wouldn't recommend it to somebody else. Look at my Old Juicy Fruit thread if you wanna see what you can do growing 2 24" plants each under their own 150WHPS light, and it's a lot less work than taking care of 16 plants.


Maybe you shouldn't recommend it to anyone until you understand how it works. In my perpetual SOG I introduce 4 cuttings every 3 weeks. Inversely, I harvest 4 mature plants every 3 weeks as the cycle pushes onward. My cab fits up to sixteen 20" plants comfortably. I never have more than 3 different feeding schedules at any time. So, its no more difficult than having 3 plants actually. 



ReelFiles said:


> Like I said I am not here to argue, just trying to give proper advice.


For someone who wasn't trying to argue you sometimes have condescending approach that says otherwise. There area lot of people on here trying to give what they think is "proper" advice, as you call it, but sharing knowledge from personal experience is all I was doing. Like I said before, I am only here to learn and share the little knowledge I have. 

The Sea Of Green technique is perfect for smaller efficient lights and when done perpetually works out well for longer flowering sativa crosses. Maybe I'm just too impatient to wait 12 weeks in between harvests.

Your Juicy fruit grow looks great. Those colas are freakin huge. I wish they could get the odor of the JF strain in a more potent smoke. Its one of the few buds that makes my mouth water when getting a whiff.

I only hope this clears up some of the confusion. Getting angry about this kind of shit defies all logic but we do need to keep our facts straight without getting egos involved.

I'm not sure if you were apologizing to me or not but if you were, thank you. But there is no need for an apology at all. I don't care enough about any of this to get emotionally involved. Just keep posting and helping others here we will be fine.

So again, lets put the bullshit behind us and move on to helping people grow *more* herb.

peace.


----------



## jpnspec (Feb 27, 2010)

heres a quick update from my journal that I thought i'd share with y'all-

DAY 13 FLOWER on my MK (on the right) and mango. DAY 4 on AI (no sex shown yet) 

more pics on my journal, check it out


----------



## dank nug (Feb 28, 2010)

hey my last ballast purchase didnt go so well. i though i was getting a complete ballast and only ended up getting pieces to a ballast. anyway my question is where did you guys/girls get your ballasts from online? im looking for a relatively cheap,reliable,plug in ballast for my 150w hps. i was looking into the adjustable ballast too. if you have one and its not ridiculously overpriced hit me up. any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dingbang (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune.
I came across this the other day while trying to decide for my next grow project. I have no experience with either the ballast or the seller but it is both cheap and switchable. If you just want to be cheap their are these all day long for around $40-$50

After a lot of thought, I think I am getting a 150w Pulse start metal halide to run a some CMH bulbs from Philips. I like the fact that they run cooler than HPS and it would be fun to do a side by side comparison between the two. 

I am assuming you accidentally bought a magnetic ballast *kit* and if so, they are real simple to wire together and it may be worth looking into. Good luck with your next light purchase whatever it may be and let us all know what you find.

peace.


----------



## corvetteguy (Feb 28, 2010)

I just want to say this thread is the best - I ordered my 150w hps yesterday and can't wait to join the club.


----------



## dank nug (Mar 1, 2010)

i found some deals online for hps/ballast/air cooled hoods. once i get roughly 150$ i think im going to order it. along with many other things. im just really tired of fluorescent lighting. the grow i have now is a joke. i cant wait to get my actual set up done. im tired of messing around with small ghetto grows.


----------



## cdub (Mar 8, 2010)

Well hello again everybody. Just a quick recap this is my first plant ever grown i start with a 150w hps i posted my setup earlier on in the post. I now upgraded to a 600w hps and kind fixed the grow area. I'm also about to start flowering cause i was finally able to completely dark out the room .I'm really curious as to what other growers out there think and would love to here some suggestions or even questions. Thanks Everyone. Take it e-z
<img src="




">
<img src="




">
<img src="




">
<img src="




">


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey dingbang I was thinking of doing a sog grow cuz I got a 150HPS sun system. But I got a small tent I'd have to make a mother n clone cab cuz I was thinkng of about 4 5 plants a week. I got sour diesel strain. About how would I go about the setup like u got.


----------



## dingbang (Mar 9, 2010)

shefsmoke said:


> Hey dingbang I was thinking of doing a sog grow cuz I got a 150HPS sun system. But I got a small tent I'd have to make a mother n clone cab cuz I was thinkng of about 4 5 plants a week. I got sour diesel strain. About how would I go about the setup like u got.


Sorry for the late response *shefsmoke *but I haven't been very active here lately due to some work related international travels. My head is fuzzy from jet lag so please excuse any typos or incongruent thoughts.

I will help to the best of my abilities but most of what I do is based on the talents of a man named *DrBudGreengenes* from another site. I will PM you some links as soon as I find them. The biggest part of optimizing a micro SOG is determining your strains tolerances and growth patterns which is unfortunately a trial and error process. Once you establish these factors then its pretty smooth sailing.

Is this for your 16x16 tent?

What happened to the other strains you ordered? Did you check out those videos I sent you? 

Give me a day or two to get some info together for you and make sure you have your Private Messages turned on.

peace.


----------



## 1foryou (Mar 12, 2010)

come on guys lets see some updates.i wanna see 150 grow pics!!!


----------



## sin semilla (Mar 12, 2010)

This is also in my own post. In the indoor fourm as well. 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/311031-1st-grow-can-filter-scrog.html 
also please feel free to comment or give constructive crit.


----------



## jpnspec (Mar 12, 2010)

1foryou said:


> come on guys lets see some updates.i wanna see 150 grow pics!!!



sure why not., 150 HPS w/ CFL's. DAY 21 Flower since sex shown on the Master Kush. To the left of her is my unknown mango at DAY 11 after showing sex. Grow journal on both under my sig. Shes got some yellowing going on that im still trying to control, other than that, shes doing fine. Topped and did a minor LST to control her height during veg. 

Come on fellas, lets see them other 150 watters.


----------



## 1foryou (Mar 12, 2010)

yea yea lookin good


----------



## MJ Crescendo (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey all, Good to be here with a bunch of 150w growers 

I'm currently growing one Moby Dick under my 150w HPS and just went into flowering today. Vegged for a couple of weeks, with a few mistakes. You may notice how she isn't that tall (yet). I am hoping to see some good height increases during flowering. She is in the first pic. 

The second pic was my last 150w hps grow and the strain was white berry. This was after a trimming. She was only a single cola, so I only yielded a measly 7g's..

All in all, 150w hps are awesome!


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Mar 14, 2010)

wuddup everybody 
i just got my 150 hps up YESTERDAY! lol 
idk just bored puttin up pics haha


----------



## nycabc123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey all, I just started a 150 watt HPS plus CFL micro grow, this thread was good to read as I got ready to go.

Thanks!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/307432-tenement-ghetto-grow-1-0-a.html


----------



## prof. chaos (Mar 15, 2010)

what would be the name and/or brand of the very best, top of the line, cost not an issue MH and HPS lamp that you guys would get? got a setup already just lookin for bulbs.


----------



## 1foryou (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guy i finally got my grow going.strawberry smile,iced,grapefruit,trainwreck https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312871-micro12-12fromseed-strawberry-smile-iced.html#post3919573


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 17, 2010)

MisterMicro said:


> At least im not an internet tough guy! ahahhahahahahahahaha


 
Your saying he's an internet tough guy because he knowledgable. GET a life and learn something.


----------



## corvetteguy (Mar 20, 2010)

That is TOO FUCKING FUNNY!!!!


----------



## MisterMicro (Mar 23, 2010)

Why was that you that said i dont know wht im doing that while back? Back to talk more shit? What did that poster say that was knowledgable? All he did was talk shit, in multiple threads. 

Just for the record. C-h-e-c-k-


----------



## ayanami (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey all! Got some aurora indica under a 150 watt. She's definitely loving it! Here's some specs of the setup:

-2X3X5 tent (with reflective mylar)
-HTGsupply 150-watt hps
-Passive intake
-4" inline for exaust (with scrubber!)
-9" high velocity fan (pointed up toward the bulb since the lamp is about 2-3" from the top of the plant!)

Pretty simple. I'll try to post pics of the setup later. In the mean time how bout stopping by my thread and checking her out!!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/319373-check-out-phatty-aurora-indica.html


----------



## solgrow (May 6, 2010)

a big wattsup from the EC to all you 150watters. this thread has really changed my thinking. 150watt w/cfl is the route im gonna take. just a quick question. where do i purchase the cheap 150watt hps.


----------



## gumball (May 6, 2010)

Htg supply


----------



## MedicalMarijuanaGuy (May 6, 2010)

solgrow said:


> a big wattsup from the EC to all you 150watters. this thread has really changed my thinking. 150watt w/cfl is the route im gonna take. just a quick question. where do i purchase the cheap 150watt hps.


I wouldn't. It is what I have been using and currently using. Man...you need a bigger light...it will do, yea but eh....not really worth the time and effort....be wise, get a bigger light.


----------



## Touchet (May 6, 2010)

MedicalMarijuanaGuy said:


> I wouldn't. It is what I have been using and currently using. Man...you need a bigger light...it will do, yea but eh....not really worth the time and effort....be wise, get a bigger light.



I disagree,













Noticed earlier someone talking about growing under 60 grams?? I got half of that right here,


----------



## MedicalMarijuanaGuy (May 6, 2010)

MedicalMarijuanaGuy said:


> I wouldn't. It is what I have been using and currently using. Man...you need a bigger light...it will do, yea but eh....not really worth the time and effort....be wise, get a bigger light.


Dude, I have pictures of mine on here that look just as good or better than your plants....guarantee you they aren't near the hype as what they look...and if they are, congrats...I spent lots of time on here showing off my plants and yada yada...come time to smoke, the buds weren't dense etc. This entire battle of whether or not 150 watts is good or not is just beating a dead horse...yea, it will produce a lil...the pics will look good, yada yada....if you could, you would get a bigger light..u know it, and i know it. again, congrats....


----------



## kylen (May 6, 2010)

ya im joinin this group, subd, check me grow out


----------



## Touchet (May 6, 2010)

MedicalMarijuanaGuy said:


> Dude, I have pictures of mine on here that look just as good or better than your plants....guarantee you they aren't near the hype as what they look...and if they are, congrats...I spent lots of time on here showing off my plants and yada yada...come time to smoke, the buds weren't dense etc. This entire battle of whether or not 150 watts is good or not is just beating a dead horse...yea, it will produce a lil...the pics will look good, yada yada....if you could, you would get a bigger light..u know it, and i know it. again, congrats....


If you read my journal I am probably going to be buying a bigger light soon. The plants I have in veg now are ridiculous compared to whats flowering currently. Those are grown in dirt, literally. I feed them with the same Dutch Master nutes on the suggested feeding program from them. They are 31 days @ 12/12. And they are from some regs during the christmas season my buddy left at my place. However we will see what a 150 can really do as my garden is perpetual and I just loaded three more plants in there. Bubba Kush, Purps, and PG13. They are from an all hydro set up and they are slightly different than most plants I have seen on here.

To avoid jacking the thread I'll only post two pics, these are 30 days old or 40 days depending on front or back row







and they all look like that,







So I will need a much higher concentration of light to reach the interior of the plants as training these with any other method than SC is not feasible.


----------



## teryy (May 19, 2010)

View attachment 944076 Hey working with the dr60 and 150 hps.Just got clones today The Purps.Bent one of the tops, now it wont stand up.Will it be ok for me to cut the bent top off and plant it as clone? Going to transplant into 3 gallon pots.Can i do this to the broken top.1st grow dr60 150 hps


----------



## Touchet (May 19, 2010)

where is it bent? cant really pick it out. Unless broken all the way through it will usually straighten itself right out again. 

Also how do you intend to grow the plant, meaning what if any form of training do you plan to use?
Also, since your plant is new, can I ask if you got about $60 you can invest on her? If so PM me.


----------



## teryy (May 19, 2010)

plant is bent about 3/4 at the top.Was wondering if i can take it off and make it a clone? If i do that it would be giving me another lant and will be topping the 1 that is broke am i correct?
This is my first grow so i might try to lst not sure which way yet.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 24, 2010)

wow..its good to see this thread is still around!! lol


----------



## teryy (Jun 14, 2010)

Im in a darkroom 60 tent with 150 hps. I have 4 ladys 2 purps,1 nl,1 kush unknown strain. Im use 3 gallon pots blackgold soil cns17 nutes in mid 2week of floweing.The purps are about 3"taller then my other 2 and it looks lik i might be press for space.I raised the 2 shorter plants so the light would be even.Now the question. If the 2 shorter plants are showing more bud site and seem to be flowering faster if i get rid of the 2 purps will the other 2 yield more having more space?Hope this isnt dum question, first grow and didnt lst but fimed all 4. sorry for random message.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't finished reading through this thread yet and will continue to do so. Thanks to those who have contributed to this thread. 

I'm going to be running a 150w HPS with 1 125w daylight CFL in a homebox xs tent that's approximately 2'x2'x4'. My goal is to yield an oz and a half with 2 plants in 6 liter or 10 liter square pots. I have approxiately 13-14 weeks to complete the grow with a veg period of no more than 4-5 weeks. I know SCROG would probably be the most efficient technique to use, but I don't want to attempt that. I have thought about using UB's method to top for 4 colas and then using LST to tie those branches down. I've also considered fim and tying down. Lastly, I've thought about just LSTing at about 4-5 nodes tall. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jun 25, 2010)

selling my 150 next week. i'll probably upgrade if/when i start growing again.


Shack


----------



## robbzilla (Jun 28, 2010)

I just bought me a 150w last night. Im going to throw it into my room onec it gets here. Lucky I'm only a week into flowering. Should fatten up the buds a little more huh?


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 28, 2010)

You know, I don't know why people hate on people that use the 150watt HPS lights.

They get the job done just fine.. maybe those people should take in consideration that not all of us are into growing 500 plants at a time.. plus not all of us are drug dealers.. who are simply and only growing for the sake to make money off of it.

I personally.. ONLY grow for my personal consumption. I don't sell it.. I fucking smoke it.

So, to everyone that thinks that using 150watts of HPS isn't enough lumens to yield nice dense buds... well, I'm here to tell ya.. your WRONG. Way wrong.. so before you run your mouth like you know what your talking about.. do some research first. Just because you might have not been able to produce anything with a 150 HPS.. doesn't mean everyone else can't. Because I can.. and have.. and will! 

I actually have two of 150's though. Plus, I use a couple of 42watt (150watt equivalent) CFL bulbs for side lighting.. but yeah with all that.. I'm perfectly able to get nice dense buds. Also, I usually never yield less than an ounce per plant.. and I always grow at least 2 plants per grow.. if not three plants per grow. So do the math.. yeah that's plenty of bud for my personal enjoyment.

Also, when I only had just the one 150HPS.. I still had the cfl bulbs for side lighting.. and I still was able to produce nice and dense and beautiful buds that had plenty of weight to them.. for my enjoyment.

So, again.. to everyone that is knocking people that grow with 150's... maybe you should do more research before making such comments. 

Especially Mr. MedicalMarijuanaGuy (You don't have a clue..) I highly suggest you go do some more reading and research my man.

to everyone else.. peace & Happy growing to all of ya's!

peace..


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 28, 2010)

the old trusty 150 hps doing its work...........


----------



## kylen (Jun 28, 2010)

i got this with a 150 and some CFL side lighting, just one plant, i weighed most of it out at 20 grams, but there is still the two biggest branches to the left in the pictures that i haven't weighed yet, so the yield will prob. be a little over an ounce


----------



## sirmonkeyass (Jul 2, 2010)

My little closet grow 2 weeks into flowering on a 150watt HPS...


----------



## dazed97232 (Jul 2, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> You know, I don't know why people hate on people that use the 150watt HPS lights.
> 
> They get the job done just fine.. maybe those people should take in consideration that not all of us are into growing 500 plants at a time.. plus not all of us are drug dealers.. who are simply and only growing for the sake to make money off of it.


Amen brother! I just started a grow journal on here, but I'll post a few pics here too. Right now I am using a 150 watt HPS to grow three autoflowers and they are doing great. I ordered another 150 watt HPS and will be getting it next week so I'll be using a dual 150 setup. I plan on adding 5 more Snowryder autos so I'll have 8 plants total under both 150s. I like them because they don't generate so much heat and are cheap to operate. I'm just growing for personal consumption as well plus it's kind of like a hobby for me - better than collecting stamps! Peace.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 6, 2010)

you should go with 3 gallon pots. i built my own grow tent to roughly the same dimensions you are describing. two plants side by side. (grow journal linked in my sig the 150HPS grow) 
I made it work WITHOUT the 125W CFL (FYI I had identical lighting as you  ) 

Avoid intense training methods and just plan to top around the second node and plan to veg for another week or so after topping. remembering to allow them to grow to 4th or 5th node prior to the snip. (an added benefit of allowing the plant to develop this far prior to topping is the awesome cutting you can use for cloning!!  )

hope this helps you brother.


Shack


----------



## peckneck (Jul 7, 2010)

Just got my light today. Do I leave the tempered glass on or off?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 12, 2010)

peckneck said:


> Just got my light today. Do I leave the tempered glass on or off?


if its in a hood you can leave the glass..just make sure its clean..or if the area you are growing is cool, and you have a lot of ventilation you can take the glass out, but make sure the temps dont go over 80&#730;


----------



## transposon (Jul 18, 2010)

ok I am having heat problems with my 250W. The thing is my ambient temps are around 80F so it realy hard to keep the temps reasonable with a 250W. So what do you guys suggest, a 150W or some cfls? I could use a cool tube on the hps if necessary. My cabinet measures 30"Hx26"Wx18"D.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 18, 2010)

transposon said:


> ok I am having heat problems with my 250W. The thing is my ambient temps are around 80F so it realy hard to keep the temps reasonable with a 250W. So what do you guys suggest, a 150W or some cfls? I could use a cool tube on the hps if necessary. My cabinet measures 30"Hx26"Wx18"D.


 
Cooltube all the way. That will be the best option to help get your temps under control.


----------



## peckneck (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is my set up. Its my first grow. Just switched to 12/12. Looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## WeedyBlooDShoT (Jul 28, 2010)

.. Well this is my set up.. First Grow =D


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 29, 2010)

WeedyBlooDShoT said:


> View attachment 1068327View attachment 1068328.. Well this is my set up.. First Grow =D


looking good..what are your temps in that closet??


----------



## WeedyBlooDShoT (Jul 29, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> looking good..what are your temps in that closet??


always 80-85...it hits the 90's sometimes


----------



## WeedyBlooDShoT (Jul 29, 2010)

...The 1 in the white bucket has nute burn =/


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 29, 2010)

if you can try to drop those temps a bit...try to have an intake and exhause fan..for the exhaust you can hook a fan up to the light hood..suck the air through the hood and vent it out the closet..have another fan bringing in fresh cooler air from another room.

and for the nute burn just give her plain water for about 2 weeks. and when you start feeding again water twice or three times, then give nutes.


----------



## phenix white (Jul 29, 2010)

I love mine so far! 150 and 14 cfl's!


----------



## hookahchill (Jul 29, 2010)

the plan
16"x16"x48" tent
150 watt hps
1 plant
bionic organic food
80 cfm fan
home made cool tube
3-5 gallon or hydro not sure

Questions::::::
seeds say 400 - 500g how is that possible. never seen it indoors.

will my temps stay cool with 80 cfm fan pushing air into the cool tube.

could i get 2oz off one plant. if all conditions are great

i get about .5oz off 170 watt cfl 9600 lumens

is .5oz per plant good. with 9600 lumens.

any suggestions would help.
Thank you


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 29, 2010)

2oz is a reasonable yield..when i was growing with 150's i would get about 1-1.5 oz per plant..


----------



## uzeyir (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first grow and I start growing bag seed of NYC diesel under 2 26w cfl and she (hopefully) is now 3 weeks old. Im using fox farm trio pack and got them on the 3rd week of veg. and i did use 1/2 strength of the actual feeding schedule. I received my 150w hps light and still waiting for my fem. snow white seeds. its been 3 days since i moved the plant under 150w and its really getting bigger and bigger. I topped and and fimmed the plant after i did super-cropping and its doing good so far. Here are some pics;


PIC 2,4 - 07/30
PIC 6 - 08/02
and the rest of the pics - 08/06


----------



## uzeyir (Aug 10, 2010)

and its a girl ! i saw the preflowering so i switch the light 12/12.

1st day of flowering


----------



## vsinic (Aug 14, 2010)

im looking to get a 150w hps how hot do they get it will be in a 3x3x6 or 3x2x6 grow tent should i be good without having my heat go up past 80


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2010)

you will need ventilation, regardless of size. a cool tube and a fan for the cab will be fine.


----------



## vsinic (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks man no one one gc would help me out butt glad someone on here did thanks


----------



## mickyjuice (Aug 14, 2010)

i have a 150 in a cupboard 2.5'w x1'd x2.5'h i made a reflector that shapes into a 80mm duct with a 80mm PC fan on the other end and a small PC fan running off a phone charger for air movement inside and my temps are 22 but it is winter here.


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2010)

vsinic said:


> thanks man no one one gc would help me out butt glad someone on here did thanks


you welcome!


----------



## mickyjuice (Aug 14, 2010)

mickyjuice said:


> i have a 150 in a cupboard 2.5'w x1'd x2.5'h i made a reflector that shapes into a 80mm duct with a 80mm PC fan on the other end and a small PC fan running off a phone charger for air movement inside and my temps are 22 but it is winter here.


heres a pic


----------



## uzeyir (Aug 15, 2010)

Here are some pictures that i took 4 days ago and i will upload more tonight

NYCD- 1st week of flowering




08.16.2010


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 17, 2010)

150 hps soil........ some real fruity shit


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 21, 2010)

hi people iv been around 4 bit and i thought i would say hi (HI)lol...im using a 150w hps + a few cfl around the sides and i'm on my 2nd grow iv got 1 x 60 day wonder 10 days old 2 x bubblicious 17 days old and 2 x ak-47 and all autos the little plant at the back is the 60 day wonder the 2 in the black pots are the ak-47s and the big 2 are the bubblicious the ferts im going to use in week 3 are brill they are n10-p52-k10 they work brill on my tomatos so wat my buds going to be like hehehe any comments well come and the pick is 5 days old now if i get any replys i will put more picks up because on grassciy.com no one replys or comments unless they slaging you off so im not going to wast my time i hope people are nicer in this site


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks bro i wiil have a look


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Aug 21, 2010)

they got flowering light spectrum in cfl?


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Aug 21, 2010)

nice buds im gona have a gank of clipping in 7 weeks


----------



## peckneck (Aug 22, 2010)

I have 5 girls under one 150 hps. I was wondering if anyone had a idea of how much I would yield per plant with just the 150, no cfl's?


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 22, 2010)

yo peeps im new to the 150w club ( hi all ) well its my 2nd grow the 1st was not bad fore a 1st grow 3 plants = 36g dry i made a few mistakes but we all have to learn. the to big ones are bubblicious day 19 the 2 in the black pots are ak-47 and the other one is a 60 day wonder and they are 12 days any advice well come


----------



## gumball (Aug 23, 2010)

peckneck said:


> I have 5 girls under one 150 hps. I was wondering if anyone had a idea of how much I would yield per plant with just the 150, no cfl's?
> View attachment 1113570View attachment 1113571View attachment 1113572


i'd say maybe 14 grams each. not bad for one grow of 5 plants and only a 150


----------



## johneym1 (Aug 23, 2010)

View attachment 1115282my girls to day


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Aug 24, 2010)

peckneck said:


> I have 5 girls under one 150 hps. I was wondering if anyone had a idea of how much I would yield per plant with just the 150, no cfl's?
> View attachment 1113570View attachment 1113571View attachment 1113572


 whats ur flood tray made out of


----------



## mickyjuice (Aug 26, 2010)

they like the 150.

so do i.


----------



## jpnspec (Aug 28, 2010)

Thought I'd share some pics of my Auto Assassins from Short Stuff under a 150HPS and CFL's. They are at WEEK 5. Check out my sig for my journal


----------



## mickyjuice (Aug 29, 2010)

1 week into flower...


----------



## grow space (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey there fine 150 w hps growers..i have a quick one for ya..Can i use 150 w hps without a cooltube, like just running fan on to the lamp, form ground to up on to the light?



Thanks in advance...


----------



## mickyjuice (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah no worries i have a home-made reflector with a 12v exhaust 80mm fan and an even smaller fan blowing around in the cupboard. you really dont need a cooltube with a 150 my plants are 4 inches from the light!



grow space said:


> Hey there fine 150 w hps growers..i have a quick one for ya..Can i use 150 w hps without a cooltube, like just running fan on to the lamp, form ground to up on to the light?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...


----------



## mickyjuice (Aug 31, 2010)

here you go


mickyjuice said:


> heres a pic


----------



## mickyjuice (Aug 31, 2010)

anyway go to page 193 of this thread you will see my light setup


----------



## grow space (Aug 31, 2010)

Massive respect to ya mick....


----------



## grow space (Aug 31, 2010)

So my plans 4 the future is to grow maybe about 20 plants, with like 10 150W hps lights for flowering, its the best i can do, what ya think, is it ok?..I know i should have like couple of 600w but it would be cool if i had 10 150watters hanging all over the place and have some heavy vertical lightning going


----------



## gumball (Aug 31, 2010)

It would be cool, but way to costly. Remember, each ballast uses power too. More 150 ballasts use more power than fewer 600 ballasts.


----------



## drgreenthumb0827 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey do u guys think u can check out my 150w hps grow. I've got 2 of them in a 2ft by 2ft by 5ft tent indoors in soil. Just bag seeds but its my first grow and any advice would help.


----------



## mickyjuice (Sep 1, 2010)

grow space said:


> So my plans 4 the future is to grow maybe about 20 plants, with like 10 150W hps lights for flowering, its the best i can do, what ya think, is it ok?..I know i should have like couple of 600w but it would be cool if i had 10 150watters hanging all over the place and have some heavy vertical lightning going



well thats only 2 plants per light but your only going to penetrate about a foot or two then anything further than that wont get enough light. i seen a 1000w on a light rail with ten BIG plants in a row!


----------



## mickyjuice (Sep 1, 2010)

i added a cfl for side lighting last night and left it hooked up to mains so it didnt turn off with the hps! one week into flower should it matter too much? only 1 hour before lights back on just gonna go straight thru...


----------



## grow space (Sep 1, 2010)

Ofcorpse i am planning to use side lightings , cfls, fluros and i will mix some mh lighting, like a 400w spectrum in there as well..it will not hurt, but will only improve.


----------



## WeedyBlooDShoT (Sep 1, 2010)

View attachment 1130571View attachment 1130572View attachment 1130573View attachment 1130574 My 1 n only female =)


----------



## peckneck (Sep 1, 2010)

My 5 girls under one 150hps, just added two cfl's for side lighting.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 3, 2010)

not sure what the rules are so ima just toss my grow in haha
about 5 weeks into flowering
using FF tiger bloom and molasses
all bagseed
questions/comments?


----------



## humanfive (Sep 4, 2010)

First time grow

150 watt hps - sun system 
18" deep, 2 ' wide, 4' tall
120 volt pc fan taking air out at the top
a passive intake near the bottom.
Made of wood.

I am wondering if the small pc fan will be enough to keep it running cool. Not sure how hot the 150 watt gets when running in a enclosed area. Since its a wood build I would hope to avoid fires.

Also wondering what i should cover the inside with? just paint white seems to be a option? maybe there is something out there which is heat tolerant and reflects well?

I am planning on growing mellow, just a plant or two at a time.

Any advice, tips or think this set up sounds alright? 

If anyone takes the time to read this thanks in advance!


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 4, 2010)

tigerblowztreez said:


> not sure what the rules are so ima just toss my grow in haha
> about 5 weeks into flowering
> using FF tiger bloom and molasses
> all bagseed
> questions/comments?


Looking good man. I got two of those 150 watt Sun System lights going. One over my Jock Horror and one over my Bubblicious! I take it those are autos you got going there?


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 4, 2010)

Day 46 of flowering. Used Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow A&B during veg, Dutch Master One during flowering, and supplemented with Humboldt Ginormous and Honey Hydro Cards. Planning on hitting them both with Humboldt Big Up powder on Tuesday at week 7 flowering. Gotta love these little 150 watt Sun System lights!


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 4, 2010)

Davey Jones said:


> Looking good man. I got two of those 150 watt Sun System lights going. One over my Jock Horror and one over my Bubblicious! I take it those are autos you got going there?


na theyre actually all bagseed lol. workin on an LSD mother and about to start lemon skunk and white rhino mothers aswell. just workin out all the kinks before i start takin clones


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 4, 2010)

Davey Jones said:


> Day 46 of flowering. Used Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow A&B during veg, Dutch Master One during flowering, and supplemented with Humboldt Ginormous and Honey Hydro Cards. Planning on hitting them both with Humboldt Big Up powder on Tuesday at week 7 flowering. Gotta love these little 150 watt Sun System lights!


Damn bro this is looking really nice!!! i just purchased a sun system 150 hps and a tent and this is super exciting to me to see how good you plants look! i only and going to be growing 2-3 plant at any given time.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 4, 2010)

@phase420

Yeah, the 150 watt Sun System lamps are not half bad as long as you know your limitations. They're fine for small grow areas. I imagine you could realistically grow 2-3 plants per light, but I wouldn't expect great results if you did more than that. Plus, you can keep them fairly close to the tops of your plants without burning them. Good luck man.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 4, 2010)

im gonna try a mini scrog with mine next. how many plants should i put under it if ima do that? i have 6 seedlings and 5 more on the way. i dont plan on vegging very long, only like 4-5 weeks then throwin them in 12/12


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 4, 2010)

tigerblowztreez said:


> im gonna try a mini scrog with mine next. how many plants should i put under it if ima do that? i have 6 seedlings and 5 more on the way. i dont plan on vegging very long, only like 4-5 weeks then throwin them in 12/12


Sorry man, I never did SCROG or SOG so I don't know anything about that. I'm sure someone else on here can answer that for you though.


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 5, 2010)

Davey Jones said:


> @phase420
> 
> Yeah, the 150 watt Sun System lamps are not half bad as long as you know your limitations. They're fine for small grow areas. I imagine you could realistically grow 2-3 plants per light, but I wouldn't expect great results if you did more than that. Plus, you can keep them fairly close to the tops of your plants without burning them. Good luck man.


I was going to get another light here pretty soon... cant beat the price for sure! I think ill do ok for just growing for myself. i just did at pc grow with 3 23w cfls and got 15 grams off of it so im having faith that i will be able to produce a good amount of these next few grows or until i get another one.


----------



## gumball (Sep 5, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> I was going to get another light here pretty soon... cant beat the price for sure! I think ill do ok for just growing for myself. i just did at pc grow with 3 23w cfls and got 15 grams off of it so im having faith that i will be able to produce a good amount of these next few grows or until i get another one.


and if you add your CFL's as side lighting to your HPS you will really like what you see!! cant wait to see your new grow.


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> and if you add your CFL's as side lighting to your HPS you will really like what you see!! cant wait to see your new grow.


hey there gumball... i was thinking about that! i just want to make sure my temp is good first. i cant wait for this grow too because of the new light and tent. going to start a thread about it here in a week or so when i get everything here! i have the pc box still for my veg spot, but i have a homemade hood i made for 8 cfls that one of my plant is under right now.


----------



## bobharvey (Sep 5, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> Damn bro this is looking really nice!!! i just purchased a sun system 150 hps and a tent and this is super exciting to me to see how good you plants look! i only and going to be growing 2-3 plant at any given time.


Hey phase what kind of tent do you have? I have a 150hps but I'm looking for a good tent cause I'm only growin for personal use.


----------



## mickyjuice (Sep 6, 2010)

early misty in the middle bagseed left and right


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 6, 2010)

what kind of bulb is that on the right?


----------



## eps (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## jpnspec (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## gumball (Sep 6, 2010)

nice grow dude!


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 6, 2010)

bobharvey said:


> Hey phase what kind of tent do you have? I have a 150hps but I'm looking for a good tent cause I'm only growin for personal use.


The tent that I bought is a GYO "GROW YOUR OWN" 36"x20"x62" tent. Its not really the highest quality tent but you cant beat $75.00 for it off amazon. I am personal grower too so I think its your best bet.


----------



## mickyjuice (Sep 6, 2010)

tigerblowztreez said:


> what kind of bulb is that on the right?


150w HPS EDISON brand from UK


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a 150 hps for autos and veg since autos usually do good with 18/6.I will be posting pics soon of my veg closet with the 150 hps.I might add some 6500 k cfls just to have some blue spec in the veg room.


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 8, 2010)

just got my HPS in the mail today!! few more days and my tent should be here!!


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

awesome man, but sucks having a new toy you cant play with yet, huh!!


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> awesome man, but sucks having a new toy you cant play with yet, huh!!


I could put it in the closet right now with the plants that are flowering under the cfls, but i just want to wait till my tent gets here and set it up once, feel me.... but i did turn it on to bask in the glory! lol i really cant wait to just get it all!


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

i probably would set it up if the i had flowering plants!! they can always be moved, right!!


----------



## bestbuds09 (Sep 10, 2010)

whats up everyone in this thread. i have my little ones under 150 hps and some cfls one the sides.... im working with LSD from Barneys Farm and NorthernSkunk from PeakSeedsBC....... oh yeah and im using the LST method.... i will post pic of my set up in a later time


----------



## whynot (Sep 10, 2010)

Picked up a Sun System 150w HPS and it came with a Ultra Sun bulb. Is that a good bulb? Are there better bulbs? Thanks, stepped up from CFL's.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 10, 2010)

whynot said:


> Picked up a Sun System 150w HPS and it came with a Ultra Sun bulb. Is that a good bulb? Are there better bulbs? Thanks, stepped up from CFL's.


Those bulbs are fine. There's a place called 1000bulbs.com that has a variety of 150 watt HPS bulbs, but those Ultra Sun bulbs are pretty good. I have two Sun System 150 watt HPS lights that came with those bulbs and in my opinion they do a great job. Good luck.


----------



## whynot (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Davey Jones. Figured it was fine, there cheap too. Upgraded my light (234w cfl----> 150w hps+cfl as needed) and soil (Hyponex cheapo ---> FFHF and FFOF) for this grow, perhaps FF nutes too, depending on cash. Got a WW bean in the soil a few hours ago.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 10, 2010)

whynot said:


> Thanks Davey Jones. Figured it was fine, there cheap too. Upgraded my light (234w cfl----> 150w hps+cfl as needed) and soil (Hyponex cheapo ---> FFHF and FFOF) for this grow, perhaps FF nutes too, depending on cash. Got a WW bean in the soil a few hours ago.


Cool. Good luck with that white widow - one of my favorite strains even if it's old school. Smoked the shit out of the WW in Amsterdam!


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 10, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> just got my HPS in the mail today!! few more days and my tent should be here!!


Let us know how that tent works out man. I plan on ordering a 3' x 3' tent to keep a mother plant in. They have one on Amazon for $89 plus shipping. Looks like a great way to keep a mother and take clones.


----------



## peckneck (Sep 14, 2010)

My girls are getting close. 150 hps and 2 cfl's. 

View attachment 1155719View attachment 1155721View attachment 1155725


----------



## Bueno Time (Sep 14, 2010)

Lookin good peckneck. What kind is it? Looks like it should be pretty yummy when its done.


----------



## napa23 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi I have a question about heat. I'm looking at a 150W HPS on ebay from htgsupply and I really want to get it. My question is how much heat will it produce? It has a glass insert for the hood. Here is my closet grow. I have 221W in my closet right now on one plant. Set up like this View attachment 1156649. Right now I can get my temps down to around 70, probably lower. You can get at least 2 plants under one light right? How much warmer will the HPS be with the glass and vented hood and the fan blowing across the canopy?


----------



## whynot (Sep 14, 2010)

White widow has broken ground! What a beautiful day! First grow with a 150w hps.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

napa23 said:


> Hi I have a question about heat. I'm looking at a 150W HPS on ebay from htgsupply and I really want to get it. My question is how much heat will it produce? It has a glass insert for the hood. Here is my closet grow. I have 221W in my closet right now on one plant. Set up like this View attachment 1156649. Right now I can get my temps down to around 70, probably lower. You can get at least 2 plants under one light right? How much warmer will the HPS be with the glass and vented hood and the fan blowing across the canopy?


It will not put out much heat at all.I have the same one and i use it in a 2x2 closet.


----------



## napa23 (Sep 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It will not put out much heat at all.I have the same one and i use it in a 2x2 closet.


 Nice thanks, i plan to get one next year, don't have time to grow for a while. +rep to you


----------



## peckneck (Sep 16, 2010)

Bueno, the guy who gave me the seeds told me Master Kush. It's gonna be bueno time when they are ready!!!!


----------



## Bueno Time (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah buddy!


----------



## whynot (Sep 18, 2010)

I had to build a cool tube for my 150hps, was way to hot without it. I had no heat problems with 234w of cfl's. Temp. maxes out at 83 degrees 6" below the bulb and the glass is cool to the touch. I'm lovin' it! 

View attachment 1163948


----------



## goten (Sep 18, 2010)

i just got my 150w hps from htgsupply 

i will only be using the 150 cause i dont have the room to have both the 150w and my cfl`s 

so i hope it will still do the trick lol


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 23, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/367116-phase420s-indie-tent-grow-op.html


----------



## DaleRoberts (Sep 30, 2010)

Lower your light its too high Phase 420. I keep mine 6in from the plant tops...


----------



## Phase420 (Sep 30, 2010)

DaleRoberts said:


> Lower your light its too high Phase 420. I keep mine 6in from the plant tops...


Yeah the plant has caught up to the light its about 8 - 10 inches now. i did it cause it was just introduced to the HPS for the first time and i didnt know what would happen. The last thing i was is a burt top. had that problem before!!! SUCKED!


----------



## eps (Oct 1, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> Yeah the plant has caught up to the light its about 8 - 10 inches now. i did it cause it was just introduced to the HPS for the first time and i didnt know what would happen. *The last thing i was is a burt top. had that problem before!!! SUCKED!*


It does!!!


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Oct 6, 2010)

Very excited to get my 150watt set up running again. My new box should be complete within the next week or 2, so until then I'll just be running the light in my closet. I have 3 seeds germinating right now; white widdow, white russian, and purple kush. Hope everyone's grows are doing good!! I'll be back soon for updates and pictures of what I have going. Peace.


----------



## umm....chris (Oct 20, 2010)

hey i was wondering about getting a 150 too but the cheapest i could find is $77.75 and i was also wondering what is the most you guys have gotten off your 150s


----------



## slow3dup (Oct 22, 2010)

I have also seen it for 77 with free shipping on ebay from htg supplys. I'm using cfls right now but hear 150w don't put out that much heat and the one on ebay has a glass lens cover and a 4" flange attachment for a fan.


----------



## umm....chris (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah thats the one...


----------



## slow3dup (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess your yield would depend on how you grow. soil, hydro, ect... Like if you scrog I hear you can get about twice as much when done right. I'm getting about 2 dried per with cfls but no scrog. Going to try the 150w and a scrog and see what happens =P.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Oct 28, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/379815-150-watt-stealth-3-strain.html#post4830478

Finally completely the cab.

Check it out fellow 150watters and let me know what you think.


----------



## timmahh3 (Oct 28, 2010)

this is over 3ft tall with only 1x150 watt hps. very airy buds 5 weeks into flowering just wanted to share.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Oct 28, 2010)

timmahh3 said:


> View attachment 1237531View attachment 1237532 this is over 3ft tall with only 1x150 watt hps. very airy buds 5 weeks into flowering just wanted to share.


What are the temps in your box? With 150watters I try to never let the plant get very tall because they don't penetrate very deeply and the lower buds don't fill out. Hope you end up with some nice nugget!


----------



## umm....chris (Oct 29, 2010)

i would be trying to scrog w/ mine if i had one


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Oct 30, 2010)

umm....chris said:


> i would be trying to scrog w/ mine if i had one


For sure man gotta keep them short and 150s will give you great results. I highly suggest you get one. I used to do the cfl thing too and it made life much easier. with the 150. If you mod it with a cool tube its very easy to control the heat, and adds a lot of density to the nugs. Especially if you found it for 77. I paid 130 for mine but thats including the glass light sheild so make sure you get the glass too for heat control.


----------



## boogieman26 (Nov 2, 2010)

whats up guys?? i have had a 150 watt hps that i bought about 12 years ago. lol. i only used it for about 7 or 8 grows. it still lights up and it does not flicker or anything, but do u think its still good?? is there any way to tell? i have replaced the bulb once or twice, but i think its time to buy a new one. does anyone buy there bulbs from home depot or lowes?


----------



## snowdog203 (Nov 3, 2010)

I put 4 150's together in a square see pic, now I am interested in building my own cool tube, any suggestions? My 4 150's worked but I never got around to putting in an extra mod to keep the wires from over heating cause I bought a big HPS. See the pic of my 4 diy 150's, I like it cause it spreads the light, but stays compact.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 5, 2010)

haha..havent seen the 150 econolight in a minute!! i used to have a few myself back in the day when i was starting up.


----------



## snowdog203 (Nov 5, 2010)

The idea worked, getting all four of them hooked up back to back, it was a start!


----------



## leonphelpss11 (Nov 6, 2010)

where do you get econo lights from?


----------



## NggaFace (Nov 6, 2010)

check the sig


----------



## PinchedNerve (Nov 6, 2010)

GreenLungs27 said:


> I used to do the cfl thing too and it made life much easier.


Paid 90 for mine and agree with you 100%.


----------



## snowdog203 (Nov 8, 2010)

leonphelpss11 said:


> where do you get econo lights from?



https://www.e-conolight.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=hps

When I got the lights they were phasing them out, according to customer service, that was at least a year ago, they were CHEAP, I think I paid ~25 each. Anyway happy hunting for the lights, I was turned on to it by this thread towards the beginning of the thread someone was recommending e-conolight. I couldn't believe how cheap they were. Also Craigslist is good, I bought a really nice high power hps with hood from a pond enthusiast for a very good price but it was just luck, haven't seen such a deal before or sinse.


----------



## umm....chris (Nov 9, 2010)

ok well i found a 150w sun system hps for.......$45 on craigslist
i am going to get it this weekend


----------



## skullk1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey guys just a quick question...i have a 150w hps . My sativa is 1.1m tall 2 weeks into flowering. How tall could the plant grow under this light? And will my yield be a lot? thanks


----------



## ganjaluvr (Nov 13, 2010)

boogieman26 said:


> whats up guys?? i have had a 150 watt hps that i bought about 12 years ago. lol. i only used it for about 7 or 8 grows. it still lights up and it does not flicker or anything, but do u think its still good?? is there any way to tell? i have replaced the bulb once or twice, but i think its time to buy a new one. does anyone buy there bulbs from home depot or lowes?


You know.. I've been thinking the same question here lately.. wondering if Lowe's or Home Depot carries the correct bulb for my HPS system. I've currently got two 150's side-by-side for top lighting and then I have 4 125watt CFL bulbs (both spectrums) for my side lighting. It's a simple setup.. but I'm a simple guy so it goes with my personality. Plus! I never grow more than 3 plants (3 Max) per grow. I only grow and smoke.. I don't sell any of it. Never have and never will because I'm not a drug dealer. But back to the main subject here.. with my current setup, I get around 2 to 3 Ounces from a two plant grow (strain depending) and that's enough bud to last me at least a month to a month & a half.

But yeah.. I think I may get the answer to this question today by calling home depot and lowe's to see if they carry the correct bulb for my two HPS systems. If they do.. I'm going to the bank before I go get them. I plan on stocking up on them.. that way I have them if needed.

I'm off to smoke my morning bowl.. my 'WAKE-N-BAKE'. 

peace.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 13, 2010)

Heres a few Pics of my Ladies about 4-5 weeks flower, in my mirrored cab 3x2x2. I use 150w hps an a 175w mh. An DIY CO2.
They were vegged for 2-3 weeks an flowered. 
The stains are Wappa, Sensi Star, Motivation an AK48.
Homemade soil, MG nutes. 



Ill update here when they are finished.


----------



## Lipples (Nov 13, 2010)

I've got a cabinet (33" of space under my light, 22" wide and 11" deep) with a 150W hps doing a 24/0 veg on my girls. It was more of an experiment but I never put my timer in. They've been doing great, but recently some of the dark green is gone from the top leaves, I almost wonder if the 24 hour light is bleaching them. What do you guys think?

Also, these babies are still in veg right now. I'm thinking of flowering the clones and biggest seedling soon, and putting the seedlings in a little stealth PC box I have for a while to veg more

First is a Romulan clone I got 10/27 (same day as the Super Silver Haze). LST'ing, and literally every single possible location for a node has shot out a new top, so I'm working with about 10 tops and trying to spread them out to get light haha. Crazy plant! 


Super Silver Haze bought at the same time as the Romulan, definately a strong sativa dominant plant compared to the romulan.


And 4 of my seedlings from random bagseed I've collected over the last year or two. They popped through the ground around 10/26. The very first girl is biggest by far!


So what do you guys think about the bleaching/discoloration I'm getting on the upper leaves?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 14, 2010)

I dont think its to much light, i keep my ladies bout 4 in from my 150hps an 175 mh 24/7 with no problem. The main thing with close lights is heat, but they dont look heat stressed.

Its hard to see whats going on in the pic ,the hps light makes it all look yellow.
Id get beter pics up in the plant problem forum before it gets anyworse.

But ill take a guess at it, *just get a 2nd opinion or 2*. 

Have you been giving em fertz? Im guessing N defeciency if you havent fed em anything.

Or Mag defeciency if it started at the top?

Are the veins in the leafs still green?


----------



## Lipples (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the response, and yeah the light does bleach it out sorry! Here are osme better pics. They stay about 4-5" away, but there is lexan seperating them acting as a cooltube, and temps of the cabinet hover at/under 80* so heat shouldnt be a problem. I hadn't been feeding, as they are all in FFOF soil but I just started with a veeeeery light grow big dosage to see if they change at all. I have one seedling that looks to have an N deficiency, but it looks different than the clone.


Here's the Romulan with some yellowing leaves, the veins still look greenish. The crispy leaf edges were from an experiment with my tap water, they weren't happy with that so I've been using bottled water.


The seedling with some yellowing vs a nice dark seedling


----------



## Lipples (Nov 27, 2010)

Bump, I love having a 150 in a small cabinet!

Little garden action going on


----------



## WeedyBlooDShoT (Nov 27, 2010)

Well this was my harvest from a 150w hps.. its was a bagseed.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Dec 2, 2010)

heres a few pics of what im working with now..... 2 bluecheese from barneys farm (fem) in a dwc setup i have a few cfls for veg and i just added the 150 hps to start flowering.......



and here are a few from my last harvest. i had lsd from barneys farm (fem) and i had northerskunk from peakseedsbc (reg). both of these strains are fucking amazing. i ended up close to two ounces coming from containers that werent even a gallon........... 

 in the second to last pic of the container i had way more but i gave a lot away and i had smoked a lot as well and i also had some more in a different container that i use for my daily smoke........ oh and btw the one with deep purple is the northernskunk which by harvest time was even deeper. these pics where from 2 or 3 weeks before harvest.......


----------



## Pon De Floor (Dec 7, 2010)

here's my new 150box!






detailed journal in signature!


----------



## gregthompson69 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thought I'd share some pics of my vertical 150w grow (conveniently disguised as a cardboard box) from ic mag & some bud I'm toking on:

My 150w:

















Irrigation (hooked to a pump in a 5gal res on a 7 day timer):






View from the top:











Group Shot (Nirvana's Bubbelicous & Short Stuff's Onyx):







Onyx:












Bubbelicious:



























__Random budz__

Sour D:
















Super Silver Haze:
















Grape Ape:











Blue Dream:


----------



## Dag Nutz (Dec 15, 2010)

First post. Just bought a Sunsystem 150 watt hps. Got plenty of cfls. Hope to pick up some good pointers.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 16, 2010)

I would SCROG or LST because a 150w HPS can't penetrate all that much. Will give you a better yield at the end of the day.


----------



## Pon De Floor (Dec 20, 2010)

right now my babies are being topped, and low stressed. Next round i'm going to try a two 6" pot scrog.

here's the babies as of now (no signs of sex yet) but very healthy.


----------



## makmjr (Dec 20, 2010)

hey man im runnin a 150 watt sun system im a mini frdge set up i got pic on roolit up check it out


----------



## makmjr (Dec 20, 2010)

hey man looking good a 150 watt hps can veg and flower 4 small 2 , 4 khola plants into dank


----------



## makmjr (Dec 20, 2010)

good idea try a mini fridge setup


----------



## NggaFace (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Pon De Floor (Dec 21, 2010)

damn, stretched the fucking hell out of that one.

maybe lower it by a foot or two...


----------



## MMAFanatic (Dec 22, 2010)

I got a 150 watt hps and I am week 2 in flower but honestly my last CFL grow looks the same or better than most of these did I make mistake in buying a 150 ?
I am going to post my 150 results vs cfl results 
THE only difference is that I used 2 gallon pots instead of one.
Maybe its just my plant has good genetics idk but honestly i am starting to question my buy
Nothing against u guys , but i see some impressive cfl grows on here , but o alot of 150 hps hate 
Come on guys post something spectacular


----------



## NggaFace (Dec 22, 2010)

Wasn't prepared for a pure sativa. Or maybe I was ?


----------



## pablo3264 (Jan 6, 2011)

Heres my grow so far, its about 2 weeks into flower, vegged her for about 4 and a half to 5 weeks or so under the 150w only and 2 cfls the whole time on 18/6 and vegged with grow big only, grown on happy tree frog soil and gonna use open sesame, bb and cha ching for flower.

here she is...


----------



## billbobobaggins (Jan 13, 2011)

these 2 pics are my white widowthese pics are my mazar and this is my box i built from scratch.


----------



## billbobobaggins (Jan 13, 2011)

Box is'nt finished


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 19, 2011)

anyone want to have a grow off?

150w v 150w 

1 plant

grow method/strain of choice.

want to spice up the next round since i'm almost done!


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 19, 2011)

Pon De Floor said:


> anyone want to have a grow off?
> 
> 150w v 150w
> 
> ...


when are you done ill be done in a couple weeks


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 20, 2011)

i'll be done in 2 weeks tops. 

i really just want to see what two people with the same light but different everything else can do on single plant.

heads up though, mine is a master kush clone that has been top'd and vegged for 2 months.


----------



## a.d.i.d.a.s (Jan 20, 2011)

Pon De Floor said:


> i'll be done in 2 weeks tops.
> 
> i really just want to see what two people with the same light but different everything else can do on single plant.
> 
> heads up though, mine is a master kush clone that has been top'd and vegged for 2 months.


ok thats kool i have a auto blueberry thats two weeks old i think i gotta check ill post the date


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 23, 2011)

hey pon i think im in bro if you let me see some of what you got going on now........

i have bluecheese in a dwc about two weeks before harvest.... and my next one is ak48 about a week in....... post some pics and ill post mines...........


----------



## malefemale (Jan 23, 2011)

MAN i love all this information, just want to say thanks to everyone, this will help me well!


----------



## Pon De Floor (Jan 25, 2011)

best buds!

your setup sounds the most interesting! plus ak vs mk would be pretty cool to see. I'm only DAYS away from harvesting my cheesequake and Flav, and just put my MK into the flowering chamber yesterday!












What do you say?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 25, 2011)

here is mines. bluecheese. still have about two weeks left...... 



HERES MY NEW LITTLE GIRL. AK48


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 27, 2011)

i havent seen blue cheese in a while...looks good.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks smokey for the possitive feedback bro.........


----------



## ComradeToker (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey guys, Don't post much but wanted to ask for some expierenece advice. I got a cab that's 11.5D,12W,30H, I've set it almost all up so far got a large like 4 inch computer fan, running under my glass tube which is in the corner vertically, and I got a squirrel cage directly on top venting. ended up having about 87 at the bottom and 92-94 in mid to upper part. Plan on adding a top exhaust 80mm fan. With ghetto [email protected], if I run a scrog about 6-7 inches from the tube should I be good with burning concerns and general heat concern, meaning no leaves going crispy. I ask only cause this is first HID go around.


----------



## hookahchill (Jan 27, 2011)

keep the temps around 75. 80 is high as hell. unless you use co2


----------



## hookahchill (Jan 27, 2011)

also how much room between the light and bottem. if you have a 30 inch cab. 10 in for pot 8 inch min for light tube. that leaves you with a 12 inch plant


----------



## hookahchill (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry just went back to reread. as long as your plants dont bud to much youll be ok, but heat needs to drop. if you can keep the temps down to a solid 75 only an inch or so off the glass.


----------



## hookahchill (Jan 27, 2011)

are you doing a verticle screen.


----------



## ComradeToker (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah CO2 is gonna be used from yeast and sugar, just gotta find best way to implement it, but from what I've read with CO2 it should be workable. Also yes I was going to hang chickenwire from the top of the cab down so I could wind it through where I wished. So far there in 6 inch square pots. in a cfl cab. I was gonna double stack one, which would still leave me about 18-20 inches. Also thanks.


----------



## ratatoolie (Jan 28, 2011)

i just found this thread and thought i would add a few pictures of my blue mystic under the 150 watter shes a week and 4 days from the chop 9 weeks total this is my second grow what do you think check out my sig if you wana see it from 3 weeks veg to now awesome looking plant indica dominate theres no smell well almost no smell since i deal with it everyday i pick up the scent when the lights go off and before i turn them on besides that ive had a few people over and they could not tell one bit its a great strain if your trying to keep it stealthy


----------



## chronikkidd (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys I've/im currently reading threw this thread Nd I can't wait to harvest under my 150w lol. But I was wondering what have u harvested under this kind of light? If you can answer these quick questions.
Amount of light?150wsun system plus 4cfls at flower
Total dry weight?tba
Grow medium/system? 1ffof 1coco
Strain? 2headband clones
Did you let it grow natural or lst or ect?
Thanks everyone. I'm currently on week 3 of veg lsting for about 2 more weeks


----------



## redivider (Feb 11, 2011)

here's my contraption. the distance from the screen to the light is 13 inches exactly. i'm gonna use the hooks to tie the plant to keep it low.....

on a scale from 1 to 10, how much of a fire hazard do you think it is??

it's a rubbermaid tub with a all in one 150W Sunsystem.

2 computer fans keep the temp at a maximum of 82 degrees, average of 79, when it was about 73 degrees at my house....

any thoughts???


----------



## redivider (Feb 11, 2011)

anybody??? 

i think i did a pretty good job. light cost 60 bux off CL, tub was about 6 bux at biglots, i had the pc fans, DC converter and white paint at my house....


----------



## prototypeone (Feb 11, 2011)

good looking box redivider, I am amazed you can keep the heat that low with a hps in a rubbermaid


----------



## redivider (Feb 11, 2011)

prototypeone said:


> good looking box redivider, I am amazed you can keep the heat that low with a hps in a rubbermaid


what I did was put one computer fan, 120mm right above the light, (in the pic you can hardly see it on the left side above the light) pulling air out.. the hood has little vent holes right there where a lot of the heat (i'd say about 40 percent of the heat) rises through, and gets expelled instantly. 

the rest of the heat is generated by the light itself. to handle this i put an 80mm fan in the back (which you can see in the pic) blowing cool air in.... there's also 4 passive intakes in the bottom on the sides...

i think it's gonna be a struggle getting that to run completely cool with the two lone fans. i'll probably change the fan that's above the light with a 70cfm pc fan off newegg. and take the one that's above it and move it to the back where the 80mm fan currently sits.... the temps will def. be under control then.....

what i like most about this is that it has a little latch on the lid, so when I close it it latches shut, no chance of it falling for some random reason.....


----------



## whynot (Feb 11, 2011)

redivider, i'm pretty sure your going to run into heat issues. If you could rig up a cool tube, that should really help. I had the same fixture as you and it was crazy hot, even at 10" away from the plant, and I am in a bigger space. With the cool tube set up, I can grab the glass and it's cool. I can get the plant inches away without issue. Something to think about, could diy pretty cheap.


----------



## redivider (Feb 12, 2011)

i ran it for 12 hrs the other day and the temps were the ones i posted above.

i'm anticipating some heat issues when the screen fills out since one fan is below the screen. i'll get another PC fan and hook it up just in case.... then i'll know i'll be good...


----------



## prototypeone (Feb 12, 2011)

congrats man, you seem to have it figured out, good luck on the scrog


----------



## Roadog (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,
This is my first post. I've been reading alot. Great place to get info. My question is about the 150 w hid. I've been using cfl's, but I wanted to add the 150 w hid. I got a Sylvania from Lowe's. The first one did not work, because it was broke. A piece of something was loose in the bulb. So, I took it back and got a different one. I pulled one of the cfl's and screwed in the 150. It does not work. My question is, do I need to get something different for this type of light or did I get a bad one again? I'm growing a single plant, Swiss Cheese. Thanks ahead of time for any help.


----------



## whynot (Feb 15, 2011)

HPS need a separate ballast to fire the bulb. I'm not sure what kind of bulb you got that screws into a regular bulb socket. Most HPS use a mogul socket, which is bigger in diameter and generally made of porcelain to handle the heat produced. Can you link to what you actually bought so we can see what's going on?


----------



## hookahchill (Feb 15, 2011)

for cheap money you can get a 150 watt at home depot. if your going to use cfl's with it, then you can use a 70 watt light. hid light use a ballast, ignighter and a porcelane mogal. if you go to home depot or lowes you will find them in the outdoor lighting section. 
I would recommend going and looking at them. i paid something like 40 for a 70 watt mh. for veggin, two of them work great for me.
also what people dont think of is heat. ive seen many people change from cfl to hid and burn the piss out of them. just watch the temps.
also good luck


----------



## Roadog (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks whynot and hookahchill. That answers my question. I understand the heat problem. I will keep an eye on it, thanks.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 12, 2011)

sup yall. been away for a long while n thought id drop in n see what shakin with you guys...mistermicro n co you still in here??

im just about to rig up another vertical 150w BOG, similar to the ones i built/we discussed much much earlier in this thread..if required i'll post the build up, as i mod the barrel n setup.

guess i better read back n see what i missed over the last 10mths


pce
frosty

ps is chat down???


----------



## adinocr7 (Mar 13, 2011)

First grow. Just one plant in soil under a 150. She is about 46 days from when the seed popped. Lights were switched to 12/12 three weeks ago. Last pics are at day 42. Ran into a few problems along the way but she seems to be straightening out. I did some LST so she's pretty much growing on her side. Seem to be getting a lot better coverage however now that it is forming an even canopy. Hopefully it will work out. Enjoy.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 14, 2011)

ok so here's the plan for the next 150w setup... 
1 x 150w HPS (originally from Lowes) that has been converted to remote ballast gear(refer to my post in DIY or very early on in this thread for remoting procedure) - with pc fan blower to cool the ballast - HPS will be hung vertically in DIY glass shroud/cool tube...not sure whether ima use the bake-a-round i have, or i may use 4mm glass and allow ample space around the bulb so as not to stress the glass during use(its fine so long as you have sufficient cooling and ample space) 
1 x plastic barrel with sealable snap ring lid (850mm x 480mm)
1 x 120mm 12v exhaust fan driven by 12v variable resistor transformer (3-12v ac/dc) Fan to be mounted inside the barrel at the bottom of cooltube setup, blowing up and out of lid through diy scrubber.
1 x DIY automobile bulkhead steering shaft grommet wrapped with carbon oven hood filter for inlet mounted on bottom section of barrel for inlet.
1 x DIY exhaust scrubber mounted to 120mm fan outlet in lid,made again with oven hood carbon filter(smell is not too much of an issue for me,but any minimization is a bonus)
The barrel has been painted FLAT white inside(drying as i type)
The strain is to be a freshly imported UK Cheese clone  thx buddy, youo know who ya are if yer reading this)..Itll be topped several times during its brief veg time(poss only 3wks)
It will be a 1.5 gal hempy bucket grow using ionics grow/bloom nutes and ionics boost in final phase.
Hempy buckets for the uninitiated are a LO-FI static hydro, consisting of a bucket filled with perlite/vermiculte 1:1 ratio, 5mm hole drilled 3" up on the side of bucket, which acts as your Reservoir, the rest of the bucket whilst absorbing moisture also allows mega amounts of air to the upper roots, whilst the lower rootball section sits in the water/nute mix and drinks what it wants when it wants... works like a charm, yields well, and is soo simple you wouldnt believe. 

This is to be my last indoor grow sooooooo i hope it goes smoothly....although i do have a guerilla planned for this yrs season...

wish me luck n i'll post pics of the barrel build as i do it next wkend :

later yall

frostythesnowthug


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 14, 2011)

hookahchill said:


> for cheap money you can get a 150 watt at home depot. if your going to use cfl's with it, then you can use a 70 watt light. hid light use a ballast, ignighter and a porcelane mogal. if you go to home depot or lowes you will find them in the outdoor lighting section.
> I would recommend going and looking at them. i paid something like 40 for a 70 watt mh. for veggin, two of them work great for me.
> also what people dont think of is heat. ive seen many people change from cfl to hid and burn the piss out of them. just watch the temps.
> also good luck


why the hell would anyone want to use those cheap ass HPS "flood lights" from Lowes or Home Depot?? 

I mean hell man.. you can get a REAL 150watt HPS system (lamp, bulb, with built in ballast) for under $100

I run two 150's (along with 4 150watt CFL bulbs for side lighting)... and I paid WELL under 2 bills for both 150's.

just saying.. spend the extra 20 or 40 bucks and get the real deal man.

Plus, you really risk the chance of fire using/rigging up something that doesn't belong indoors.

Use your brains kids!

peace..


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Mar 14, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> why the hell would anyone want to use those cheap ass HPS "flood lights" from Lowes or Home Depot??
> 
> *Why?? exactly that reason theyre cheap.. ive owned cheap assed lowes setups and "Grow" style 150's and inside theyre exactly the same...just a better reflector on 'grow' lamps..hydro co's are charging you more $$ for the same thing available at lowes...its not rocket science.. no offense.*
> 
> ...


*just my .2*

*frosty*


----------



## dsnutts (Mar 14, 2011)

i ran 2 150 hps from lowes with DIY remote ballist for over 2 years with no fire  got them on clearence for $25 each.... Im just saying....


----------



## jestacrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Heres mine so far... there on day 15 today... under a 150 watt hps.. its a all in one ballest... got a sick deal on it... $74.00 shipped! on ebay!


----------



## jestacrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Its my first grow.. so help me PLEASE lol!!!

LIGHT------150 watt hps all in one light...Sick deal on ebay! $74 shipped !!
PLANTED--- 5 4'' pots....bagseed
AGE--------day 15 today
SOIL--------Miracle grow 6 month time relese soil..
P.H.---------soil p.h. meter....useing baking soda and vinger to adjust...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 31, 2011)

Heres Some pics from my last grow,


----------



## CudiIsMyBuddy (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 1556432 sensi star


----------



## ryzla101 (May 10, 2011)

Check out my 150w CMH grow.


----------



## kilpox (May 24, 2011)

Hello,everybody.
Tell me,what max size grow box can be if i grow with 150w HPS (17000lm)? My last grow was in 55cm x 55cm x 140cm box. And what grow mtod is the best for 150w HPS? LST,scrog or just let it grow simply?


----------



## KawiZZR (May 24, 2011)

Max size is probably around 30"x30" and whatever height you decide, but probably no less than 30" is ideal. They work best with lst, scrog or sog, basically anything that will keep the plants low and even.


----------



## jestacrazy (May 25, 2011)

Ok.... so last time i got all males..  wow shitty

But now i got 6 seeds popin out of some miralce grow 6 month time relse soil.... they are all in a 1 gallon ice cream bucket theat will transfer into a big blue toat... you know those plastic ones with the lids?

I also have a few going in some party cups... and some going in big yougert containers....

They are all under a 150W HPS . 

I WILL ADD PICS SOOON>>> Wish me luck


----------



## jestacrazy (May 27, 2011)

Weird seedling? wtf?!


----------



## MisterMicro (Jun 3, 2011)

"
* 




*

* ok so here's the plan for the next 150w setup... 
1 x 150w HPS (originally from Lowes) that has been converted to remote ballast gear(refer to my post in DIY or very early on in this thread for remoting procedure) - with pc fan blower to cool the ballast - HPS will be hung vertically in DIY glass shroud/cool tube...not sure whether ima use the bake-a-round i have, or i may use 4mm glass and allow ample space around the bulb so as not to stress the glass during use(its fine so long as you have sufficient cooling and ample space) 
1 x plastic barrel with sealable snap ring lid (850mm x 480mm)
1 x 120mm 12v exhaust fan driven by 12v variable resistor transformer (3-12v ac/dc) Fan to be mounted inside the barrel at the bottom of cooltube setup, blowing up and out of lid through diy scrubber.
1 x DIY automobile bulkhead steering shaft grommet wrapped with carbon oven hood filter for inlet mounted on bottom section of barrel for inlet.
1 x DIY exhaust scrubber mounted to 120mm fan outlet in lid,made again with oven hood carbon filter(smell is not too much of an issue for me,but any minimization is a bonus)
The barrel has been painted FLAT white inside(drying as i type)
The strain is to be a freshly imported UK Cheese clone




thx buddy, youo know who ya are if yer reading this)..Itll be topped several times during its brief veg time(poss only 3wks)
It will be a 1.5 gal hempy bucket grow using ionics grow/bloom nutes and ionics boost in final phase.
Hempy buckets for the uninitiated are a LO-FI static hydro, consisting of a bucket filled with perlite/vermiculte 1:1 ratio, 5mm hole drilled 3" up on the side of bucket, which acts as your Reservoir, the rest of the bucket whilst absorbing moisture also allows mega amounts of air to the upper roots, whilst the lower rootball section sits in the water/nute mix and drinks what it wants when it wants... works like a charm, yields well, and is soo simple you wouldnt believe. 

This is to be my last indoor grow sooooooo i hope it goes smoothly....although i do have a guerilla planned for this yrs season...

wish me luck n i'll post pics of the barrel build as i do it next wkend












:

later yall

frostythesnowthug"*​doing a vertical barrel grow? Sick dude, sounds amazing. Never thought of that. Im currently looking for a place to make a prototype of a vertical 150w setup ventilated with smalll ventilation tubes and a isolated cool tube. Its going to be wide and squat and im gana mount a functional speaker in the front. Cant wait.

Looking foward to some pics frosty, ik your a crafty mofo


----------



## MisterMicro (Jun 3, 2011)

woa its a mutant, definatly a keeper. Mayber it has a mutated thc gene that is like 50% thc and you become the sole person of the mother of a 50% thc plant. You could sell the clones for atleast 10 000 dollars and retire at the age of 30. Nice dude good luck.


----------



## itslogics (Jun 4, 2011)

Is this too small of a space for an 150 watt hps? Dimensions are 25-3/4" L x 19" W x 35-3/4" H. The exhaust fan cfm is 110, and the intake is at 72 cfm. I'd like to get this and be able to grow at least two in this space, and I'm wondering if it would get to hot in there. Also I have an feliz 250 watt cfl, would this be a downgrade, or an upgrade to the hps? I see the hps lumens are usually rated at 16,000 lumens, almost the same to the feliz 250 watt cfl which is rated at 15,000.


----------



## itslogics (Jun 4, 2011)

Or do you think I could actually use a 250 watt hps?


----------



## irieie (Jun 4, 2011)

that space is very short. heat will build up pretty fast and you wont have that much actual grow height for the plants once you got the light and pots in there. if you have more height then i would use both of the lights or a 250.


----------



## itslogics (Jun 4, 2011)

irieie said:


> that space is very short. heat will build up pretty fast and you wont have that much actual grow height for the plants once you got the light and pots in there. if you have more height then i would use both of the lights or a 250.


Well the cfm is rated pretty high on the fan, and I was gonna lst it, and flower it after 3 weeks of vegging anyways, I'm not trying to let it grow too high. So you think I could pull off a 150 watt hps with a separate ballast and keep that out of my cab, so the temps are not too high?


----------



## grandpurpz (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey wsup everyone,im growing with a 150 hps by sun system supply,and in a sterilite storage sheld it about 25long18wide35tall inches....how many plant could i fit in it without over crowding it?


----------



## itslogics (Jun 8, 2011)

grandpurpz said:


> Hey wsup everyone,im growing with a 150 hps by sun system supply,and in a sterilite storage sheld it about 25long18wide35tall inches....how many plant could i fit in it without over crowding it?


I'm pretty sure we are using the same cab, I'm actually gonna fit 3, but 2 will fit comfortably and probably be better in the long run.


----------



## Mechanical (Jun 9, 2011)

Thought id go ahead and throw my box in there. 150w hps and 156 watts of 2700k and 6500k side/extra/veg lighting. I was going to make it look like a 6 drawer dresser with fake drawers and stained but i dont need that amount of stealth for my current situation. You still cant tell what it is standing right in front of it and its in the laundry room with the exhaust pumped up the dryer vent. These are my two 23 day old northern light x skunk plants. First grow.


----------



## danschwo (Jun 13, 2011)

hi guys hope you all are well ...
new to this forum so all help is much appreciated  
this will be my 2nd grow i have just sprouted an a.m.s from greenhouse and a papaya from nirvana 
under a 150w HPS in a small wardrobe something like 2x3x5 i'm gonna keep the plants small prob about 2-3ft as it is only a 150w. anyway here are a few pics 3 days after sprouting . happy smoking!!!!


----------



## thashyt (Jun 13, 2011)

Alright here's the plan I have 4 4ft t12 fixtures with 8 bulbs. The bulb specs are 3150 lumens and 4100k color temp. I am building a custom box for these with Reflective Mylar Sheets. My question is will that be enough lighting or should I add another fixture? I also have 4 green bulb cover and 4 red.


----------



## ninjagrowguy (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## KawiZZR (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking really good ninja, +rep


----------



## frankcast04 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey what up guys , just surfing by , thought i would show you my 150 watt hps set up in closet (prop 215 patient)im using ff soil and all there nutes and ZHO for fast root growth, this girl are clones i bouth the when they were about 10" to 12"tall now there about 19"to 24" tall and started the 12/12 as soon as i got them i actuly give the only 9 hrs of light. im also using the Exhale co2 bag there about 6 to 7 weeks into flowering.
growing 
cheesus
cole train
mk ultra
chocolop


----------



## KawiZZR (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's my current setup, 8 plants in veg currently, no idea on sex yet. Last grow w/ the 150 I got over 2 oz from one plant. Hoping to get 4 females and at least 4 oz dry at the end. Probably another week or two of veg then throwing them into flower.


----------



## jestacrazy (Jun 25, 2011)

heres that mutant


----------



## jestacrazy (Jun 25, 2011)

mistermicro said:


> woa its a mutant, definatly a keeper. Mayber it has a mutated thc gene that is like 50% thc and you become the sole person of the mother of a 50% thc plant. You could sell the clones for atleast 10 000 dollars and retire at the age of 30. Nice dude good luck.


heres the mutant!!


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow I neved realised there was a 150 watt club on here. I just got my floralux 150 a few weeks ago and love it. Its actually cooler in my room than the 10 cfls I was running.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 15, 2011)

So I'm planning a cabinet for a single tree grow.
Basically it's going to look like this;
2'x2' square, 4' tall.
2x2x4.

I want to use a "Deep Reflector" hortilux & pl lighting make these, if anyone knows a really good deal on these "Deep Reflectors" then please PM me.
Also, since the intensity is aimed to penetrate, would the hood have to be further from the canopy than a regular hood?
The reflector is 9.1"x11.2"x2.3" W/L/D
This gives me 45.7" of space,
but I'll call it 3" so the reflector has some space before the top of cabinet.
I plan on using a 14" tall 5g flowerpot, & growing a plant exactly 24" at final flowering height. This is 38", 3" for hood, 41" this gives me 7" max distance between bulb/canopy.

How hot do these 150w'ers get? Assuming I have good circulation, how close could I put it to the canopy?

Also, I've read most 150w'ers get 16000 Initial Lumens.
These are measured 12" from the bulb correct?
If they are, that would be around 2000-3000 lumens @ 31" from the bulb, the very top of the dirt, so even the very bottom of the plant will get good lighting for the budsites.
And if this is correct, wouldn't 6" from the bulb give it 64,000 lumens?

Thanks for anybody's time, I'm really trying to refine my cabinet to pure science.


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have one big fan and two shitty fans in a closet thats pretty much sealed off and I can keep my floralux about 8 inches from the canopy.


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont know about the part with the lumens though.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 15, 2011)

Whatever, that just means I'll have 23" of max space.
No big deal. Thanks, I hope somebody can answer the other one.


----------



## corvetteguy (Jul 16, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Whatever, that just means I'll have 23" of max space.
> No big deal. Thanks, I hope somebody can answer the other one.


I started out with the 150w florolux "mini" hps from htg supply and it was a good little light, it is excellent for beginners. I have since upgraded to a 400w and now use my 150w in my veg cab along with 4 23w cfl's. I do not vent my reflector and I only have one small 4inch clip-on fan blowing between the tops of my plants and the glass and I try to keep it between an inch and a half to 2 inches from the glass to the top of my plant(s). But I have had plants stretch to within a half an inch from the glass without burning. I hope this helps and I wish you good luck on your grow.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 16, 2011)

Holy jeebus, this means I could get around 30.5" of growspace..
Hmm..
You make'a me happy.


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol man u better have some serious airflow to have it that close my 150 is hot even with the glass but you can try it.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 17, 2011)

I found a spreadsheet, the Initial Lumens are measured somewhere between 6"-7".
@ 4" the 150 gets about 44000 lumens.

I will have to get some serious ventilation, but it will be done.


----------



## assistantreaper (Jul 17, 2011)

*here are the latest pics from my 150 setup currently 5 weeks in flower**[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1618308d1306378044-150-watt-hps-speaker-cabinet-dsc00577.jpg"]**picture from outside of boxpicture of inside of box, "taken during veg"
*[/URL]


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 18, 2011)

You should think about shortening that glass sheet. If it was parallel with the canopy/light it would work the best.
It's probably reflecting a lot of light to the left..
Looks great, get us current setup shot.


----------



## smizl PLZLs (Jul 20, 2011)

*how much can expect to yield from 5 plants under a 150 watter???*. 3 vegged for a month, the other 2 were vegged for 2 weeks. I feed them growbig during vegg, and big bloom during flower.Heres what they looked like 3 weeks flowering..


----------



## Smolenja10 (Jul 20, 2011)

Check it: AK-48, 150w mini Florolux from htg. 3 oz yield, one plant. that tent is 1.5'x1.5'x4', if you were wondering


----------



## smizl PLZLs (Jul 20, 2011)

Smolenja10 said:


> Check it: AK-48, 150w mini Florolux from htg. 3 oz yield, one plant. that tent is 1.5'x1.5'x4', if you were wondering


how long did you veg?


----------



## Smolenja10 (Jul 21, 2011)

smizl PLZLs said:


> how long did you veg?


 4 weeks exactly


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 21, 2011)

Smolenja10 said:


> Check it: AK-48, 150w mini Florolux from htg. 3 oz yield, one plant. that tent is 1.5'x1.5'x4', if you were wondering
> 
> View attachment 1699758View attachment 1699759View attachment 1699761View attachment 1699762View attachment 1699763View attachment 1699764View attachment 1699765View attachment 1699767



Pretty bad ass man. I just ordered a blackstar 240 today to go with my 150 hps so hopefully soon ill have some shit like that. I love my floralux though its an awesome lil light. Way better than cfls in my opinion.


----------



## smizl PLZLs (Jul 22, 2011)

Smolenja10 said:


> 4 weeks exactly


Nice i vegged for 28 days.I'm running 2 - 150watters side by side with 5 plants under. hoping to get 4+ oz. Thats should be possible right? I have pics a couple post above.tnx


----------



## grandpurpz (Jul 30, 2011)

This is my second legal medical marijuana grow,im currently grow one plant for personal use becuase i dont have a job and bud gets exspensive,but anyway
this is my plant at day 12 flowering i vegged her for 3 1/2 weeks,i dont know the strain i forgot what the lady said after i had left haha,but im growing with a 150 sun system hps
it give off 16000 lumens,im using advance nutrients micro,grow,bloom plus im using nirvana from advance nutrients soon to be getting bud candy.I also topped the plant
at the 15th node then vegged for a week then lst the plant and it has heads EVERYWHERE! do any one think i can pull 3 ounces off my plant?




[/IMG]http://gochatshare.appspot.com/oecCxkKW0osBIrhpzhttp://gochatshare.appspot.com/o8ESCMFoHVqiLT5uv


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 6, 2011)

Was looking for a 150w hps thread.. Awesome!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just upgraded from CFL to a HTG Supply 150w HPS


----------



## Micromaster (Aug 6, 2011)

never read much about low wattage HIDs, do the 150 watt HPS not need a transformer like the higher wattage bulbs?


----------



## KawiZZR (Aug 6, 2011)

Nah, they're pretty much the same as the big ones just shrunk down for the personal grower.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 7, 2011)

Lovin the hps


----------



## smoketough (Aug 18, 2011)

150 watt hps and some flouros
6 weeks in!


----------



## jkm8824 (Sep 29, 2011)

How is she looking?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice buddy here my GHS WW 2 weeks 12/12


----------



## lince (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi there, I was checking the thread and there are some very nice grows with 150w. I'm getting ready a box with 150w myself and I wanted to ask you guys what do you think about growing 8 autos and 1 regular in my box. The autos are regular so I'll probably end up having a 2-3 males which I'll get rid of.

About the regular, I want to grow it and then either make some clones out of it or put it somewhere else to flower.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Nov 25, 2011)

150w ftw.. Loving it. Couple of cfls also


----------



## silouan (Nov 28, 2011)

my little 150 setup. running gumtree x c99, great white shark x c99, and gumtree.


----------



## puffenuff (Nov 28, 2011)

What kind of yields are we getting nowadays off 150w hps per plant?


----------



## silouan (Nov 28, 2011)

i will be pulling around 3/4 oz per plant harvesting 2-3 per month on rotation.


----------



## spike91 (Nov 30, 2011)

hy everyone, i am planning to upgrade my tiny cfl with an hps 150, i want to find out if is necessary 100% to exchange the light from 6400k to 2000 k when i turn the vegetative to flowering or is optional ( just recomanded) (i have lacks of funds), because i read allot of pages from this thread and i didn't see anything like this , srry for my english, is not my foreign language  THX


----------



## puffenuff (Nov 30, 2011)

silouan said:


> i will be pulling around 3/4 oz per plant harvesting 2-3 per month on rotation.


Is this about the average for everyone else too?


----------



## spike91 (Nov 30, 2011)

wich type of light did you used ? ~6000k or ~2000k? or diffrent lights for the 2 period?  i planning to buy an hps lamp but i dont know sure what i'm need exactly  thx


----------



## Bowan (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys, joining the club. Grew with twin e-cono 150's a few years ago when I was clueless and just now getting back into it with a DIY tent setup with the same lights, but a lot more knowledge and willingness to do things right.

Ten Top44's going in the tent 12/12 once they hit veg state. Some more Top 44, and a few white rhinos and mazar-i-shariffs (All Nirvana) being worked to become mothers.

Only problem I have is trying not to spend every last dime I have making constant improvements and my impatience!

Edit: Wow, both lights push it towards 90F. Definitely need a not-cheap inline "booster" fan for this set up.


----------



## what what (Dec 2, 2011)

spike91 said:


> wich type of light did you used ? ~6000k or ~2000k? or diffrent lights for the 2 period?  i planning to buy an hps lamp but i dont know sure what i'm need exactly  thx


If you can only afford one light then get a HPS. They usually all come somewhere in the 2100k ish area. I grew my 8 plants with a 600hps and they all turned out great.


----------



## lukecassette (Jan 19, 2012)

Hood420 said:


> so here is my ghetto setup. lol i know she porally can be a little bit closer to the hps and im working on that im gotta find something to raise the pot up i have some bricks outisde ill clean them off and use them but here it is lol first grow nothing special if i like it im gonna upgrade after this.




IM sorry bro but that is the worst fuckin design i have ever seen on a setup. I mean really, just one of those cfl's that you have placed off in outer space, placed close to the top with a decent reflector would give your plant more light than its getting now. also, that bitch is stretched farther than betty whites tits. you gotta look into training and set that shit up completely differently so your not wasting so much electricicty and the plant is actually getting light. cfl's should be within and inch or 2 of the top of the plant and they need reflectors. also, even though the 150w hps is small, if your plant was closer and you trained it like LST OR SCROG, or had a bunch of real small plants for SOG you will have the best possible yield you can with the equiment you have.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just lower the hps to about 6-10 inches above the plant and keep the cfl on the sides. Also i would suggest blowing air over your cfls maybe a fan on the floor blowing up it will keep that hps at ambient temp. Emergency blankets and double sided tape work great for the walls you can also mount it on cardboard and use thumb tacs to place on the walls if the tape wont stick to them just make sure there no bulbs close to it or that your blowing enough air it does not get hot to the touch. Shes not that stretched and i have seen way way worse on this site. You should get 6500k cfls for the side and use the hps for your flowering spectrum. Other then that nice looking plant buddy for your first grow.


----------



## CoffeeBreak (Jan 22, 2012)

150 hps 3 300 wat cfls i pulled 2-3 oz dry per plant


----------



## ryzla101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Last grow I got 3 oz from two in a scrog just wish I had a bit more space to work with. Using a 150 cmh not hps. Thinking the cmh has a bit of an edge over the hps but can't say for sure as I've never grown with a hps.


----------



## Southtexasman87 (May 3, 2012)

I have a cab that I got some cfls in it and I would like to try a150w'er would be having one plant in it with a hydro set up, can I use a cool tube on that light stil or does it have to be in the open hood? I have yet to see one.. Plz any one that can help even with some pics I like looking at others for ideas!!! I had a stealth cab at one time now it's not so stealth cuz I got tubes going in and out of it so not do stealth anymore it about 30"x18"x42"


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting a 150w HPS..question though..
I won't be in a cab, just open room..if I put 2 plants under it in 1-1.5gal pots and Fox Farm nutes going 12-12 from seed, is 1oz dry off each plant possible? Anyone doing 12-12 from seed with a 150w HPS?


----------



## Southtexasman87 (May 3, 2012)

Can u go to a lil bit bigger pot? And u probly can if u top it and lst or scrog


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, what size you thinking? I was planning on at least tying it down early on..and I don't understand Scrogging at all!!! I found great threads on LST, but I can't find a good tutorial on Scrog. I learn by reading guides that are literally step by step, and pictures don't hurt!!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 3, 2012)

Anyone growing 12-12 from seed with a 150w HPS?


----------



## ***Deftoned*** (May 4, 2012)

Heres my stealth cab. I just ordered the sun system 150w Do you guys think it will get to hot? Heres the link to my current grow with lots of info...peace and fire!


https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/524613-dwc-156watt-15-600-lumens.html<current setup


----------



## xDOWNSOUTHx (May 11, 2012)

$70 for 150w off ebay couldn't pass it up for my micro


----------



## sum182 (May 11, 2012)

from my 150w with 2 additional 23w cfl


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 11, 2012)

SUM wow, estimated yield? How long did you veg?


----------



## sum182 (May 17, 2012)

Clones (first two) were vegged for a little over a week and everything else was 12/12 from seed. Little experiment as they were autos and out of the three it looks like i'll get a little over an o. Not bad since two of them were only about 10" haha (third pic)


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jul 17, 2012)

Smolenja10 said:


> Check it: AK-48, 150w mini Florolux from htg. 3 oz yield, one plant. that tent is 1.5'x1.5'x4', if you were wondering
> 
> View attachment 1699758View attachment 1699759View attachment 1699761View attachment 1699762View attachment 1699763View attachment 1699764View attachment 1699765View attachment 1699767


where do you find a 1.5x1.5x4 tent? iv looked everywhere!


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Jul 18, 2012)

Grow labs 40 is a 1.5x1.5x4 I have one it's great
http://www.sea-of-green.com/growlab-40-14-x-14-x-311-1.html


----------



## KandyKlanMan (Aug 12, 2012)

mkay, this is my setup plan (no pics sorry) A 150 watt hps setup into a small 2x2x3 stealth box, a mounted personal fan, and 4 lowryders. You think this will work through?


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Aug 12, 2012)

It would just watch the temps and is it a closed box or r u having an intake ? What kinda ventilation u got? I have a growlabs 40 it's a Lil smaller then urged setup and my ambient temps around r 73-80 and the tent runs about 81-86and I have my 150 in a custom cooltube with a 190cfm fan no filter yet so I'm hoping it doesn't keep it to hot but good luck


----------



## vinious (Aug 14, 2012)

I am running my grow with a 150w hps, going 12/12 from seed. I think i have about 1 or 2 weeks befor i start to flush so far so good but flowering seems a bit long.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 14, 2012)

Vinious keep me posted..i want to know the yield of 12-12fs with a 150w..any guess per plant?


----------



## vinious (Aug 14, 2012)

I really have no idea what the yield will be. This is only my second grow and the first iv brought to flower. The plant has had zero problems no burning no yellowing. Im running ffof and ionic nutes(free from heavy t lol) + sweet, cal/mag+, pk boost, and now bloombastic(free sample from hydro store). With distilled water nutes every other watering flushed one time already. Only problem so far was my fault i didn't check it one day and it had a growth spurt into the light and burned the top a bit. Ill post pics when i get home.


----------



## vinious (Aug 15, 2012)

ok pics from my 150w HPS i have a few CFL's for light on the lower part of the plant.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool..keep us posted.


----------



## StevenSD420 (Aug 20, 2012)

vinious said:


> ok pics from my 150w HPS i have a few CFL's for light on the lower part of the plant.View attachment 2295526View attachment 2295527View attachment 2295528View attachment 2295529


how are you keeping your temps down? i got the same sunlight setup but am having a damn time keeping the temps below 90


----------



## vinious (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a 450cfm inline fan with a carbon filter on it my temps are anything from 79&#8211;90 i run my own sugar/yeast co2 and Green pads for co2 my plant is doing fine


----------



## AshMonstar (Aug 24, 2012)

Are we talking about dimitri? Long time one man thing, too much for one man to fill.... Help get at me


----------



## AshMonstar (Aug 24, 2012)

Not me personally. SWIM


----------



## sabarius (Aug 27, 2012)

just subscribed to this thread last night. lookin a little dead, lets get it goin again!!! I have a tv cabinet ive made into my stealth grow, ive been using cfl, ( i have a journal) and just bought a 150 watt hps yesterday, let me know how everything looks, if i can make it better, or if everything looks good, thanks all.


----------



## nick559 (Aug 27, 2012)

sabarius said:


> just subscribed to this thread last night. lookin a little dead, lets get it goin again!!! I have a tv cabinet ive made into my stealth grow, ive been using cfl, ( i have a journal) and just bought a 150 watt hps yesterday, let me know how everything looks, if i can make it better, or if everything looks good, thanks all.View attachment 2310791View attachment 2310789View attachment 2310790


looking good. 

Whats the most anybody yielded with an 150 straight from 12/12???

Im just askin because i got 14 seedlings i just started and want at least an oz per plant... Would it be better to veg for 2 weeks then 12/12 to meet my goal? also have 4 25w cfls


----------



## sabarius (Aug 27, 2012)

nick559 said:


> looking good.
> 
> Whats the most anybody yielded with an 150 straight from 12/12???
> 
> Im just askin because i got 14 seedlings i just started and want at least an oz per plant... Would it be better to veg for 2 weeks then 12/12 to meet my goal? also have 4 25w cfls


thanks man check this guy out, hes the master of 12/12fs...


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html


----------



## nick559 (Aug 28, 2012)

sabarius said:


> thanks man check this guy out, hes the master of 12/12fs...
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html


i seen that before, but he uses a 600w not a 150w.

So what the max anyone has yeilded 12/12 form seed on a 150? this Q is for everyone that has 150w


----------



## vinious (Aug 29, 2012)

I just started my flush a few days ago...pulling a bit early but I am heading off for a trip in a few days so..


----------



## nick559 (Aug 29, 2012)

vinious said:


> I just started my flush a few days ago...pulling a bit early but I am heading off for a trip in a few days so..View attachment 2313291View attachment 2313292View attachment 2313293View attachment 2313294View attachment 2313295View attachment 2313296View attachment 2313297


pulling 4-5 weeks early......better off letting them go longer.


----------



## vinious (Aug 30, 2012)

Can't taking trip for a week and no one I trust to water them. She's in her 9th week now. What if I left I say in some type of bubble bucket while I was gone with bubbles popping just below the bottom of the pot would that work or get to wet?


----------



## birdmananyweather (Aug 30, 2012)

yeah that would, they got those water bulb things too, dont know if they will work but its worth a shot rather than finishing them up when they need a few more weeks to be like 100x better


----------



## vinious (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea I don't think they make them that big lol she drinks like a fish now. I atleast cut a few clones from her that are rooted and veg'n good now so if anything ill just try again lol


----------



## nick559 (Aug 30, 2012)

Make a drip system....Connect a hose to a gallon jug or bigger, and keep it elevated. Poke a hole in the hose so it drips super slow. This should be good enough and worth a try


----------



## vinious (Sep 5, 2012)

Yea I just cut early still smokes Damn good...kicks me in the headbone.


----------



## Jloi (Sep 9, 2012)

How's it going guy's thought I'd stop by and say high. Here's a photo of my box with a 150 watt hps. What do you guys think?


----------



## Waterfarm420grow (Sep 22, 2012)

Heres my current set up i Veg with the T5's in there and then switch to dual 150w HPS sun systems.


----------



## Xrangex (Oct 20, 2012)

150w mini sunburst hps above a gh waterfarm..


----------



## irie230 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just switched from CFL's to a Sun HPS 150. In the past two and a half days, WOW what a difference. The autos I have really responded well. 

I had a total of 12 Cfl's and my heat was getting hard to manage. Now I am at a constant 22-23 C / 72-74 F.


----------



## irieie (Nov 15, 2012)

RYou can get a 175 MH for growing off amazon.


----------



## farmersmurf (Jan 2, 2013)

im replying so I can find it later in my profile. going to restart and hope to post sometime made it to like page 65. I'll be backkkkkkk!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets keep this thread going. Here is my 150 about 2 weeks into 12/12. I am hoping for 3 oz. Its a clone from a double blue dream that is almost done flowering from seed in my other tent and looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 30, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> View attachment 2503601View attachment 2503613
> Lets keep this thread going. Here is my 150 about 2 weeks into 12/12. I am hoping for 3 oz. Its a clone from a double blue dream that is almost done flowering from seed in my other tent and looks absolutely incredible.



No thread in the sig bro? I've got a couple 150's and would like to keep this alive too!
Plants are looking FLAWLESS bro. Good looking grow 

Ps. What's your biggest pull to date using the 150?


----------



## irie230 (Jan 30, 2013)

I pulled about 5 oz from six plants in a 2x2x30"high. I went 12/12 and it was easy.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ wow 5oz is just about a gram per watt! This is my first 150 grow so we will see what happens. I dont have a sig because I don't have any current threads up. maybe next round.


----------



## muk (Feb 17, 2013)

150hps +bubbleponics+ scrog... any advice?


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 17, 2013)

veg'd and flowered with 150w hps
veg'd for like 3 1/2 - 4 weeks


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 17, 2013)

just an update for allyall. somewhere around 4 weeks.


----------



## Loola (Feb 18, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> View attachment 2530272View attachment 2530273View attachment 2530274View attachment 2530275
> 
> veg'd and flowered with 150w hps
> veg'd for like 3 1/2 - 4 weeks


Hi, I think you wouldn't have had so much stretching with 3 20W CFLs in the 6400k+ range.

What reflective hood should I het for an 150 HPS? U shaped or the fox like ones? Is there a difference?

Ty


----------



## Loola (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 19, 2013)

can any 150w grower suggest a really good replacement bulb? mine is almost ready for replacement and im new to 150w so idk whats a good 150w bulb.


----------



## aftershock (Mar 15, 2013)

just made the move from cfls


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 22, 2013)

My Double Blue Dream is at 9 weeks and almost ready to chop.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 28, 2013)

Double blue dream is dried and the weight is in. 75g or a little over 2.5oz (bone dry as I am not curing, just grinding and making into butter). I didn't hit my 3oz goal but damn close. I don't think ill be running the 150w hps for a while as I don't find it particularly worth the time and effort vs my 400watt but more then that, its turning into summer and its just too hot to be running my 400 and a 150 in a closet. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## roor8911 (Jul 3, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Double blue dream is dried and the weight is in. 75g or a little over 2.5oz (bone dry as I am not curing, just grinding and making into butter). I didn't hit my 3oz goal but damn close. I don't think ill be running the 150w hps for a while as I don't find it particularly worth the time and effort vs my 400watt but more then that, its turning into summer and its just too hot to be running my 400 and a 150 in a closet. Here are a few pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2591156View attachment 2591158View attachment 2591161View attachment 2591164View attachment 2591163View attachment 2591167


looks good man, what height was she at when she finished? that all just from the one 150w? 
im thinking of using 2 150w so just trying to absorb some knowledge. my cab is 2ft.10x2ft.10h 
any advice is appreciated
thanks bailwah


----------



## spex420 (Jul 3, 2013)

reppin the htg supply floralux 150!! 
bubblelicious and papaya week 1 flower





View attachment 2723994View attachment 2723995View attachment 2723996 week 6 flower


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jul 3, 2013)

150w Sunburst Systems + 300 watts of cfls 
All three are bagseeds from local mids
Vegged for about a week 
Setup:
6 weeks flowering(taken almost 2 weeks ago):


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ im sorry but if you are going to add 300 watts of cfls then you are not in the 150w club but more like in the 400 watt club.


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 4, 2013)

So my two 150 sunbursts disqualify me? damn, i was psyched to find this thread


----------



## spex420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Darth Budder said:


> So my two 150 sunbursts disqualify me? damn, i was psyched to find this thread


no they're 150w hps aren't they?

if you have 150w of high pressure sodium and another 18k lumens of cfls that doesnt really showcase the effectiveness of a 150 watt hps does it


----------



## jbleez (Jul 5, 2013)

what is the ideal height of a finished plant under 150hps?


----------



## spex420 (Jul 5, 2013)

jbleez said:


> what is the ideal height of a finished plant under 150hps?


depends on how long you veg


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 5, 2013)

no, guess not. But i have to admit through some of the grow i use 6 23 watt cfls for under lighting, 5000k becuase i read it helps trich developmet. Love my 2 150s, way better then the 12 cfls i used for my first grow.


----------



## curiousuk (Jul 5, 2013)

well blow me down with paris hitons most used pink elephant designed g-string i find a cluib close to my setup an im still below the dam watts limit. grrr or MEh to that! lol


----------



## jbleez (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess what im saying spex is, is there a point where a plant gets too tall to be effectively lit by a 150?

edit- could I effectively grow a 3 ft plant in a 36'x18'x 50 inches tall box?


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 5, 2013)

jbleez said:


> I guess what im saying spex is, is there a point where a plant gets too tall to be effectively lit by a 150?
> 
> edit- could I effectively grow a 3 ft plant in a 36'x18'x 50 inches tall box?


The manual for my hydrofarm 150 says you want it about 10in from the canopy. It covers an area about 2x2. So what you are really working with is an area above the plants that is about 24"x24"10in deep in theory. In practice, my buds get small and thin at about the 4th node down, about foot, maybe 14 inches from the center of the bulb in the fixture. . 

DB


----------



## spex420 (Jul 6, 2013)

jbleez said:


> I guess what im saying spex is, is there a point where a plant gets too tall to be effectively lit by a 150?
> 
> edit- could I effectively grow a 3 ft plant in a 36'x18'x 50 inches tall box?



my 150 came with a glass panel i can get it within 4 inches without any problem the idea with a 150/250 or less is to train your plants to work with the lights as opposed to a 400/600/1000 you make the lights work with the plants 

with a 400,600,1000 you can basicly put your plants under the lights and just let them grow

my girl is about 4 ft tall but i have her tied over in half then her branches lstd down to really spread out the canopy so the 150 will effect as much as possible View attachment 2727410


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 6, 2013)

spex420 said:


> my 150 came with a glass panel i can get it within 4 inches without any problem the idea with a 150/250 or less is to train your plants to work with the lights as opposed to a 400/600/1000 you make the lights work with the plants
> 
> with a 400,600,1000 you can basicly put your plants under the lights and just let them grow
> 
> my girl is about 4 ft tall but i have her tied over in half then her branches lstd down to really spread out the canopy so the 150 will effect as much as possible View attachment 2727410


4inches huh.. ill have to get the glass for the hydrofarms!


----------



## spex420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Darth Budder said:


> 4inches huh.. ill have to get the glass for the hydrofarms!


yea man i have the floralux you can put your hand against the glass and its not even hot they're almost right up against the glass

 see how trained she is


----------



## EvilConcept (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish this was as active as it once was..


----------



## SlimJim503 (Aug 11, 2013)

I moved up to 400w hps in a 3x3 i run two of them and pull a pound out of each tent sure beats the pinner small harvest i got with the 150w. Don't get me wrong when in a pinch or with a lack of space or being legal the 150w is good for a start. Biggest yeild i got was a qp off one single plant under my HTG remote ballast 150w. That took extreme amounts of training now i pull a Pound by simply waiting till i have 7-9 nodes on a seedling then topping it i run 4 plants in #7 smart pots all fox farms gear in a DR90. I wont ever go back to the 150w for flowering but i do use it in a DR60 2x2 tent to start beans and veg for the first month until they go under my 400w's. Soon it will be swapped out for a LED veg light or a 250w MH. Once you go legal there is no use for a 150hps anymore really


----------



## dmagick2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

hello everyone so im reading SeeMoreBuds Book Marijuana Buds for less and have a question about lighting in the book it says to use 6 42watt CFL light bulbs with reflectors but I have a really nice 150watt HPS light system that I bought is this sufficient enough then the CFL lights? 

I don't think I could do more than 2 plants in my grow room cause it&#8217;s a small 5ft high x 4ft x 4ft cubby hole I have a 6 inch 2 speed fan going full blast that keeps the temp around 78-80 degrees and have mylar covering most of the small cubby hole to reflect the light from the 150w HPS. I also use this room as a small smoke room i sit in there examining the plants while tokin on some nice bud. ( Please Note Picture included was before i put up the mylar ill post more soon)


----------



## thatsmessedup (Sep 5, 2013)

A 150 is really only good for one plant in mho also move your light down a bunch. The 150 is much better then a few cfls.


----------



## dmagick2013 (Sep 12, 2013)

This is my 150w grow room area


----------



## bobmcharris (Sep 20, 2013)

dmagick2013 said:


> This is my 150w grow room areaView attachment 2816169View attachment 2816170



Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 2837670
This is my 150 set up for my veg box. I removed the ballast and mounted the lamp vertically and installed 4 23w cfls for more lighting. It works quite nicely and doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Admortis (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok guys, I am new to growing and and just started week 3 day one. I built this box with a 150 watt HPS and seem to be getting good growth but am having heat issues. let me know what you think. I have 110 cfm discharge with 50 cfm powered intake with the whole bottom opened for passive air.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Nov 11, 2013)

^^ Nice setup. I would also recommend 12/12 now as you have very limited space in that box. Good Luck.


----------



## alusash (Nov 11, 2013)

Just moved these  under a 150MH to sex them.
Just a small side project to find a nice breeding mom.
I know the one is suffering serious heat stress, but still dialing in the exhaust....


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 12, 2013)

Built a mini cab and have my 150w hps in it right now. Runnin an auto flower but once its done ill be runnin some white widow by dinafem.

links in my sig.


----------



## Admortis (Dec 1, 2013)

Grow update. I have just started week three of flowering and the buds are starting to show nicely. I am keeping my ph at 5.5 and my nutes are up to 850 for the second week. I dont think it looks to bad for a first grow. Have a look and let me know what you think.

View attachment 2913934View attachment 2913935View attachment 2913936View attachment 2913937View attachment 2913938View attachment 2913939View attachment 2913940


----------



## alusash (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 2926260View attachment 2926261View attachment 2926262


----------



## ganjagrower94 (Dec 16, 2013)

yo guys just need a bit of advice im currently using a 200w cfl and wanting to use hps will a 150 give increase yield than a 200w cfl


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 16, 2013)

Depending on whats the CFL spectrum? Also depending on how you use them.


----------



## alusash (Dec 19, 2013)

Quick update on my mini perpetual 150W MH and atm 1x 45W 2700k CFL.
two different phenos under the lights. Pheno 1is the larger plant around week 5 and pheno two is in week3


----------



## alusash (Dec 23, 2013)

Photo1 & 2 - Pheno1 - ending week 5 12/12
Photo 3 & 4 - Pheno 2 - ending week 3 12/12


----------



## alusash (Jan 4, 2014)

quick update.
check my journal for info.....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/756448-150w-hid-cfl-perpetual-grow.html


----------



## alusash (Jan 7, 2014)

filling up nicely for a 150W


----------



## alusash (Jan 22, 2014)

Pheno 2 in the last few weeks. She has been much nicer than pheno 1
Slight cheesiness to her...


----------



## Jad3 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm just starting my first ever 150w HPS grow, and I'm very glad I found this thread!

Good stuff! Subbed!


----------



## big2012 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is my setup. Its outdoor in a barn. 1 150wHPS, + 1 125w cfl for side lighting. plus 1 30w cfl for extra side lighting. The other picis of one of my smaller side branch buds that was about 2ft from HPS. and I am about to update to my new grow. I'm def a newb and will need some advice.


----------



## janiking (Nov 9, 2014)

hey guys just looking for some advice , i have a grow going right now and im using cfls and doing 1212fs cause i eventually want to make this perpetual  my basic question is will i be able to use a 150 watter in my space( 50*50*100cm) or does it get too hot?


----------



## Jad3 (Nov 9, 2014)

the 150w will work perfectly in there as long as you use a cooltube with correct ventilation.

If you still haven't wasted money on one of those I recommend you look into COB LED lighting. On the LED indoor threads there is alot of information. You can get much more yield from 150w of these new LEDs than you can achieve with 150w of HPS light. In the end it's more bang for your buck.


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 9, 2014)

haha, wow.. I was just about to post here saying to foget about 150W HPS and go get LED Cobs!!!

Setup a bunch of vero 18 3500k or cxa3070 3000k on a heatsink from heatsinkusa and hook it up to a mean well driver!

What's a 150W hps lamp again?


----------



## Nc87 (Nov 9, 2014)

I just barely converted from an old magnetic 150 to 3 cxa 3070 3000k cobs for a total of 156 watts. Wow. You won't look back. The coverage of the 3 cobs vs a 150 isnt even a comparison. Not to mention the reduction in heat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## vantheman169 (Mar 1, 2015)

BUMP! I know there are people still growing with 150 HPS.


----------



## Jad3 (Mar 2, 2015)

I am! check my sig =P


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2015)

These are from last year but all were grown under a 150hps
 
 

 


I have more pics but I'd have to find my old phone


----------



## cryptogrow420 (Mar 14, 2015)

View attachment 3372200 View attachment 3372200 150 Watts are still alive! Blue Dream 24 days flowering. Smelling so good.


----------



## Darth Budder (Mar 19, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3363184
> I have more pics but I'd have to find my old phone


If there was still a +rep, you would get it just for the Last Dragon reference.


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 8, 2015)

cryptogrow420 said:


> View attachment 3372200 View attachment 3372200 150 Watts are still alive! Blue Dream 24 days flowering. Smelling so good.


Goddamn looks amazing, just a 150?


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 8, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> These are from last year but all were grown under a 150hps
> View attachment 3363177
> View attachment 3363179
> View attachment 3363180
> ...


That's a 150 watt grow?!?!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 8, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> That's a 150 watt grow?!?!!


Yes, I did use side lighting though. 

Now this is Purple MoRon @ 6 wks with only a 150 hps and NO side lighting


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 8, 2015)

Check it out, do to some shit with my housing situation I had to move half my outdoor ladies inside and buy a 150 watt hps, first time indoor grower very very basic setup due to me not expecting to not have them in my greenhouse, any way I'd love some tips and pointers!


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 8, 2015)

F


Gary Goodson said:


> Yes, I did use side lighting though.
> 
> Now this is Purple MoRon @ 6 wks with only a 150 hps and NO side lighting
> View attachment 3390898
> View attachment 3390899


Fucking spectacular what are the dimensions of your grow space? And temps?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 8, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> F
> 
> Fucking spectacular what are the dimensions of your grow space? And temps?


its 2x2 my temps stay around 76F but I also have a window ac in the room.


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 8, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> its 2x2 my temps stay around 76F but I also have a window ac in the room.


Soil and nutes?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 8, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> Soil and nutes?


I use Roots Organic original soil with Age Old grow/bloom and GO CaMg+ with RO water in 3 or 5 gallon smartpots.


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks


Gary Goodson said:


> I use Roots Organic original soil with Age Old grow/bloom and GO CaMg+ with RO water in 3 or 5 gallon smartpots.


 phenomenal my friend


----------



## cryptogrow420 (Apr 11, 2015)

Roland.357 said:


> Goddamn looks amazing, just a 150?


Yeah just a 150 Watt Mini Sunburst system. Some organic soil, and flower tabs for nutrients from Nirvana. More pics to come!


----------



## nameno (Apr 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yes, I did use side lighting though.
> 
> Now this is Purple MoRon @ 6 wks with only a 150 hps and NO side lighting
> View attachment 3390898
> View attachment 3390899


Looking good!!
What did you use for side light?
I was using 150 thought I would up the yield with 600w & a new room.
Did not turn out good.I've had it a few years now & haven't done as good with it as the 150w.I came here looking for supplement lighting,now I wish I had went with 250 & 150
I could have several for the price of this 600w..
Now what kind of side light did you use?
Thanks!!


----------



## cryptogrow420 (Apr 11, 2015)

150 Watt HPS at about 51 Days flowering. My largest one is getting real close to getting chopped.


----------



## Roland.357 (Apr 13, 2015)

cryptogrow420 said:


> 150 Watt HPS at about 51 Days flowering. My largest one is getting real close to getting chopped.


Wow


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 2, 2015)

How do you guys grow for the first two weeks with a 150w hps? How close do you place your lights over the top of those tiny seedlings?


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 2, 2015)

Duplicate: Sorry.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Aug 4, 2015)

My tent is 2'x3'x5'. Will a 150w cover all of that well enough to grow buds?


----------



## Dubbz415 (Nov 3, 2015)

this was one of my 150w hps grows strait 12/12 got over 2oz off her


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Nov 4, 2015)

I answered a lot of questions this run. I setup the 150 on one side of my tent and a pair of hanging shop lights with cfls on the other. This allowed me to keep that 150w 8" above the top of the plants over 1.5 feet. ( my tent is 3' wide.) I used 4 cfls on the other side. I'll have a pic of my setup here.

I tried a few different ways to train but basically grew 4 plants under one, 150w hps. Here's one FS c99 that I supercropped and lollipopped under the 150w. It's still growing today BTW.

I think to cover 4 square feet a 150w works just fine. It would cover more but the closer you have the light the more weight you put on per plant.

I learned you could do a lot in 4 square feet and a 150w and have no plans to upgrade.


----------



## Translucent Explorer (Mar 13, 2016)

I want to join too.

Day 26 12/12


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 13, 2016)

Earlyriser76 said:


> I answered a lot of questions this run. I setup the 150 on one side of my tent and a pair of hanging shop lights with cfls on the other. This allowed me to keep that 150w 8" above the top of the plants over 1.5 feet. ( my tent is 3' wide.) I used 4 cfls on the other side. I'll have a pic of my setup here.
> 
> I tried a few different ways to train but basically grew 4 plants under one, 150w hps. Here's one FS c99 that I supercropped and lollipopped under the 150w. It's still growing today BTW.
> 
> ...


You could greatly increase yield by training down those lanky girls lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Translucent Explorer (Mar 23, 2016)

Hows this looken guys.. Went from 400s to a 150, so not sure how Im doing.

Day 38 since 12/12.

Excuse the white residue its Diatomaceous Earth.


----------



## Moose655 (Jan 2, 2017)

First time growing. 
-2x2x5 grow tent. 
-150 watt sun system light. 
-4 plants in 2 gallon buckets. 
- from kings lush seeds. 
-2 planted directly in soil 
-2 using wet paper towel technique


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 2, 2017)

Moose655 said:


> First time growing.
> -2x2x5 grow tent.
> -150 watt sun system light.
> -4 plants in 2 gallon buckets.
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Moose655 (Jan 17, 2017)

Week 8 flower


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 17, 2017)

Moose655 said:


> Week 8 flowerView attachment 3878659


Nice! Are you running a secret jardin l90?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 17, 2017)

Moose655 said:


> First time growing.
> -2x2x5 grow tent.
> -150 watt sun system light.
> -4 plants in 2 gallon buckets.
> ...


Wow, what a setup! You guys with the indoor 'tents' and little secluded compartments and all.

I bet it smells like very _bad_ bread or very _good_ pussy in there.


----------



## Moose655 (Jan 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nice! Are you running a secret jardin l90?


Its a dr60 secret jarden


----------



## Moose655 (Jan 17, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Wow, what a setup! You guys with the indoor 'tents' and little secluded compartments and all.
> 
> I bet it smells like very _bad_ bread or very _good_ pussy in there.


Thanks man.
Lol yeah it does smell a little funky in there. It stinks my house out if i keep the tent open too long.


----------



## Dr.Green.treats (Jul 17, 2017)

Wow....this tread is just....wow. So much information and different styles of growing. Inspirational really. Just found this thread today after finally figuring out how to search threads lol.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 17, 2017)

Try one massive plant under the 150W, I was able to grow one so big I couldn't get my arms around that one plant. It is just less work.


----------



## Dr.Green.treats (Jul 17, 2017)

im thinking of doing a handful of clones, going for the lollipop thing. get one big cola from each plant. just enough to stop having to buy the stuff


----------

